# SUNSETRIDE Timmendorfer Strand: Regelmäßig jeden Donnerstag um 19:00h



## madbull (5. Dezember 2003)

Ich habe beschlossen, den vielen, teilweise unübersichtlichen Nightride-Ankündigungen ein Ende zu setzen und gleichzeitig meinen faulen Arsch zu zwingen, sich JEDE Woche auf siSSy's Rücken zu schwingen und in die Nacht zu stechen.

Von dieser Woche an wird hier in Timmendorfer Strand

*Jeden Donnerstag um 19:00*

zum Nightride gestartet. Treffpunkt ist der (ausgeschilderte) Parkplatz P3 (Wiesenweg). Eine Anfahrtskizze findet ihr HIER.
Je nach Wetter und Teinehmerkonsens beginnt die Tour das eine oder andere Mal mit Waldwegen und -trails (manchmal aber auch nicht), führt dann zumeist über einen schönen Panoramaweg nach Hemmelsdorf, dann geht es einige Kilometer durchs Naturschutzgebiet nördlich des Hemmelsdorfer Sees (inklusive optionaler Besteigung des Hermann-Löns-Blicks). Es folgt ein Asphaltstück nach Travemünde, welches dann auf den dortigen Flaniermeilen und Promenaden durchquert wird. Hier wird bei allgemeinem Wunsch auch eine kleine Bierchen-Pause eingelegt. Jetzt folgt der Höhepunkt: Die Überquerung des Brodtner Steilufers - vor allem bei Rückenwind, klarer Sicht und Vollmond ein Gedicht! Auch der Nervenkitzel kommt hier nicht zu kurz, gibt es doch für Mutige eine besonders knifflige Stelle direkt am Abgrund...  

So kommen wir immer auf 25-35 Kilometer in 2-3 Stunden (je nach Pausen und Strecke).
Technisch Ungeübte können ohne Probleme mitfahren, die paar kniffligeren Stellen sind ohne Probleme umfahrbar.
Das Tempo wird immer an den/die Langsamsten angepasst.
Als Beleuchtung würde zur Not sogar eine Batterieleuchte genügen, zumindest, wenn zu Anfang nicht in den Wald gefahren wird. Zum Ausprobieren reicht sie aber. Nach der Fahrt wird der Debütant sowieso eine bessere Lampe wollen...
Eine 5-Watt-Sigma Mirage ist auch schon für Waldwege geeignet, nur bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten sieht man damit nicht wirklich genug.
Mit der 20-Watt-Sigma Mirage ist man eigentlich für so ziemlich alles gerüstet, auch wenn man sich in manch enger Kurve vielleicht einen etwas breiteren Lichtkegel wünscht.

Ich werde trotzdem wöchentlich ein bis zwei Tage vorher den Termin ins Last-Minute-Biking eintragen. Eventuelle Startzeitpunktverschiebungen (oder sogar Verschiebungen auf einen anderen Tag oder "Extra-Nightrides") werden immer hier im thread und im LMB bekanntgegeben.
Anfragen auf solche Verschiebungen bitte auch hier im thread oder per pm oder email an mich.
So kann sich jeder immer sicher sein, dass gefahren wird, wenn er an einem Donnerstag hier ankommt und nichts Gegenteiliges hier steht!

Auch vorher und/oder nachher wird übrigens gerne mal ein Bierchen zur Stärkung vertilgt...  Hefehaltige Mitbringsel sind also gern gesehen...  ;-)

CU on thursday!


----------



## madbull (30. Januar 2004)

Buddy schrieb:
			
		

> ...Achja, wo pack ich so nen sauschweren Akku eigentlich am besten hin ? Unter den Sattel schnallen ? Meinem Flaschenhalter möchte ich so ein Gewicht irgendwie nicht antun...








  

Sprich: In irgendetwas Isolierendes einwickeln oder reinstecken (schützt auch gleich den Rahmen vor Kratzern) und mit drei starken Riemen (gibt's im Outdoorhandel oder bei der Bundeswehr  ) im oberen hinteren Rahmendreieckeck befestigen: Zwei ums Oberrohr und einen ums Sattelrohr.

Na dann sehen wir uns ja hier bald zum ersten Mal! Gut, wieder ein Frischling, der noch nicht alles kennt und mit dem man seine Späßchen machen kann... Hi Hi Hi...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (17. Februar 2004)

Eeeetwas verspätet hier mal noch die HandyCam-Stimmungsbilder vom vorletzten (oder vorvorletzten?) Nightride:


----------



## madbull (14. April 2004)

Zuerst einmal @ HARRY: Bitte Aufräumen!!!! Wat'n Kaffeklatsch hier...   

Obwohl: Eigentlich passend zum letzten Nightride. Hier mal eine kleine Impression dessen, was nach einem Kilometer passiert, wenn ich mit zwei Frauen (IGD & Sil) starte  







MORGEN wird es wieder um 18:30 wie üblich am P3 losgehen. Diesmal aber auf leicht geänderter Strecke - lasst euch das nicht entgehen! Wir werden das Traveufer ab Travemünde mit einbeziehen - herrlich Ausblicke auf neuer Strecke garantiert! Das Brodtner Steilufer wird aber natürlich außerdem auch wieder überquert, keine Angst...  
Insgesamt wird das Ganze wohl auch ca. 30-35km lang sein, also kaum weiter als sonst.

Und hier, was alle, die nicht kommen, sich entgehen lassen (Danke an Günni-Poo, der heute schon die Strecke gecheckt hat   ):
















Also bis Morgen!


----------



## madbull (27. Mai 2004)

Just back from the best sunsetride ever - and I mean EVER!     
KEIN Wind, so klar wie NOCH NIE (Bungsberg ohne Probleme zu sehen!), fast weiße hellblaue See und eine Stimmung zum ewig darin Verweilen...  
       

Und sogar auf den Handypics kommt es ein ganz klein wenig wenig rüber...


----------



## Lupi (3. Juni 2004)

An alle die nicht dabei waren, Ihr habt mal wieder was verpasst.

Bei allerbesten Sunset und Singlespeed Wetter ging es los die übliche Runde zu drehen.

Am Herman Löns Blick dann noch kurz den River Iso Flaschentest gemacht.


----------



## Lupi (3. Juni 2004)

den Blick vom Turm genossen


----------



## Lupi (3. Juni 2004)

und weiter den Sonnenuntergang entgegen.


----------



## madbull (11. Juni 2004)

@ Harry: Hast mal wieder einen lecker Ride verpasst...  

Aber dafür gibt es diesmal dank Bischi eine Menge Fotos...   --->KLICK<--- 

Die Reihenfolge stimmt leider nicht ganz (wegen Zip-Uploads; und das Verschieben innerhalb des Albums ist leider nicht möglich). 
Einige etwas unscharfe Pics habe ich mit reingenommen, weil sie trotzdem gut die Stimmung transportieren.

Browst einfach mal durch, die Stimmung unserer Sunsetrides kommt ziemlich gut rüber...



P.S.: @Lupi: Nochmals Tausend Dank für dein Kommen und Erbringen von Cab^4 und E^2 !!!!  Letzterer ist übrigens ein absoluter Traum - nie hat einer besser gesessen auf meinem Quadratschädel, der bewegt sich sogar auf Treppen nicht einen mm. Und das ohne auch nur ein bisschen zu drücken...  

Und hier ein paar Beispiele...

Die abfahrbereite Truppe...





Erste Pause auf dem Hermann-Löns-Blick...





Auf der Mole in Travemünde...





Auf dem Brodtner Steilufer...





Lecker Spielerei...


----------



## Rabbit (16. Juni 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Bin wieder dabei, zu 99.99% dürfen wir auch mit Outbreak´s Teilnahme rechnen.


Bei mir hängt das wie immer ... stark vom Wetter ab 

gruß,
Harry


----------



## *blacksheep* (17. Juni 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir hängt das wie immer ... stark vom Wetter ab
> 
> gruß,
> Harry


 Das brauchte ich natürlich nicht zu erwähnen, das versteht sich von selbst. Und unter Anwendung dieser Maxime bin ich heute ganz sicher NICHT am Start... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gruss,

 Janus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (17. Juni 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> ... Und unter Anwendung dieser Maxime bin ich heute ganz sicher NICHT am Start...


Korrekt, ich sicher auch nicht


----------



## madbull (17. Juni 2004)

Ich weiß gar nicht, was ihr wollt - hier scheint die Sonne!


----------



## Rabbit (17. Juni 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß gar nicht, was ihr wollt - hier scheint die Sonne!


Erzähl Du mir noch mehr von Sonne! Wieso tragen denn die Touris auf dem Timmendorfer Platz Regenschirme?!  
Ach so, das sind Sonnenschirme


----------



## madbull (17. Juni 2004)

Nööö, das sind Stromfänger (Blitzsammler)...   

So - das habt ihr nun von eurer Wetter-Maulerei: Ich bin beleidigt und *sage hiermit den Ride ab!!* 

Es kommt ja eh keiner bei dem Wetter, so richtig habe ich auch nicht Lust nach den wettergeilen letzten Wochen und außerdem muss ich morgen sowieso ganz früh hoch, um nach Hamburg zu düsen, wo ich dann am Freitag und Samstag noch genug fahren werde...  Also: WIRKLICH abgesagt!

Bis nächste Woche!


----------



## Günni-Poo (17. Juni 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Erzähl Du mir noch mehr von Sonne! Wieso tragen denn die Touris auf dem Timmendorfer Platz Regenschirme?!
> Ach so, das sind Sonnenschirme



Nö Nö,
das sind mit Sicherheit Touris aus HH.Stark ausgeprägte H2O- und Frischluftallergie. Haben die Bikes nur zum Putzen und von Geburt an nen Schirm in der Hand.


----------



## Lupi (17. Juni 2004)

und das mit der Sonne stimmt schon.

Wir haben die Sonne im Herzen.

" Meik sieht durch die Wolken die Sonne und stellt sich hart in den Wind ... "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günni-Poo (18. Juni 2004)

Moin Moin,
bin gerade mal auf Beeenjagd gegangen und habe mich
auf die Pirsch begeben. Nun ja, die Beeren sind zwar 
drall und fett aber noch reichlich Grün hinter den Ohren.
Mal schauen wie´s am kommenden DO aussieht.
Bis denne...
Gruß Günni


----------



## madbull (21. Juni 2004)

@Hase: Danke fürs Aufräumen!  


Diesen Donnerstag wieder wie üblich um 19:00 am bekannten Treffpunkt. 
Mal schauen, ob unsere Früchtchen immer noch grün hinter den Ohren sind, so viel Sonne hatten sie ja leider nicht in den letzten zwei Wochen...  

Lasst mich ja nicht allein da aufkreuzen, was soll unser Gast aus dem Süden des Nordens der Republik dann denken...?


----------



## Günni-Poo (21. Juni 2004)

Können ja mal schauen was am Do so geht. Noch´n Tip für den kommenden Freitag: Ab 22:00 Uhr läuft im Openair Kino in Travemünde Herr der Ringe III. Karten gibt´s an der Abendkasse im Brüggemann Gaten oder bei der Kurverwaltung in Eingangsfoyer vom Aquatop. Ansonsten bis Donnerstag...
Gruß Günni 


@ Harry: Klasse aufgeräumt. Brauche jetzt zwar gute 5 min um diese Seite komplett zu öffnen, aber was soll´s...


----------



## Günni-Poo (23. Juni 2004)

Hallo Meik,
hab ihr gestern noch mal geschaut was unsere Früchtchen machen? Immer noch grün hinter den Öhrchen, oder? Schauen wir halt mal...
Bis morgen bei Pizza und 

Und da wir im den letzten Tagen Abends immer allerbestes Bikewetter hatten, wir es auf jeden Fall spaßig werden und einige tolle Ausblicke und Eindrücke geben.


----------



## Bischi (23. Juni 2004)

So..  wer von den Hamburgern fährt mit?


----------



## Rabbit (24. Juni 2004)

Ich bin heute nicht dabei, da ich mich eher südlich von HH aufhalten werde. Leider oder vielleicht auch zum Glück (?) ohne Bike


----------



## bikegeissel (24. Juni 2004)

M***
Zu spät gesehen...
Bin zur Zeit beruflich in Hamburg unterwegs und habe hier nach Leuten gesucht, die in der "näheren" Umgebung abends Touren fahren...

Leider habe ich jetzt falsch geplant - kann mich heute nicht mehr kurzentschlossen anschließen...    
Fahrt Ihr wirklich jede Woche?
Dann wäre ich kommenden Donnerstag dabei   
Ich muss nur noch austüfteln, wie ich von Hamburg nach Timmendorfer Strand komme (Zug?), wie weit's vom Bahnhof bis zu Eurem Startpunkt ist und wann eine Zugverbindung zurück geht (muss ja schließlich irgendwann wieder im Hotel sein)


----------



## madbull (24. Juni 2004)

Hi!

Falls dich keiner mitnimmt (muss man halt von Woche zu Woche schauen, ob und welcher Hamburger oder "Fast-Hamburger"  kommt und wo der dich dann einsammeln und absetzen könnte - Rabbit wohnt z.B. in Ahrensburg, was für dich nur eine S-Bahn-Fahrt bedeuten würde, und diese Woche hättest du bei Bischi mitfahren können. Nur Achtung: Die meisten Hamburger sind leicht aus Zucker und ziemlich wetterfühlig...   ), hier die Zuganbindungen:

Hinfahrt:
- 17:05 HH Hbf., 17:53 an Lübeck, 18:10 weiter nach Timmendorf, 18:25 Ankunft. Dann hättest du noch massig Zeit bis um 19:00...
- 17:36 HH Hbf., 18:26 an Lübeck, 18:34 weiter nach Timmendorf, 18:48 Ankunft. Auch kein Problem, dann bis 19:00 am Treffpunkt zu sein (knapp 2 km).

Rückfahrt:
Jeweils ungefähr um halb Abfahrt in Timmendorf (21:35, 22:27, 23:27 - 22:27 dürfte perfekt hinkommen) und ungefähr 90 min. Fahrzeit.

Na denn vielleicht bis nächste Woche!


----------



## bikegeissel (24. Juni 2004)

@madbull
Vielen Dank - die Verbindungen habe ich inzwischen auch bei der Bahn gefunden  
Ich denke, ich bin recht wetterfest, ich habe nur nicht soviel Erfahrung mit diesem furchtbaren Wind hier oben   

Meine Temperaturskala geht von ca. -10 bis ca. +48 Grad Celsius und nass werde ich sowieso *schwitz*

OK, bis denne
bg


----------



## Günni-Poo (24. Juni 2004)

Moinsen,
alternativ kannst du von Lübeck HBF auch über Travemünde anreisen. Dieser Zug fährt immer 3min nach ab und ist ca. 20 min nach in Travemünde. Werde dich in dem Fall am Strandbahnhof abholen. Von da aus bis zum Treffpunkt sind es max.15 min. Und da ich eh von Travemünde aus mit dem Bike hinradel macht es für mich keinen Unterschied.Liegt also ganz bei dir.
Bis denne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bischi (24. Juni 2004)

Apropos..   wie sieht ´n das Wetter bei Euch da oben heute aus?


----------



## madbull (24. Juni 2004)

Bischi schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos..   wie sieht ´n das Wetter bei Euch da oben heute aus?


http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/suchen?ORT=23669&LANG=de
http://www.msn.de/wetter/lokal/default.asp?sid=23669&u=true
http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/uebersicht.php?id=10161&ort=Timmendorfer Strand

Das sind meine drei Wetterfeen, direkt für Timmendorf... Da kann sich ja jeder das raussuchen, das ihm gerde am besten passt...

Wie das Wetter ist? Na wie wohl - es schifft schon den ganzen Tag...  
Von Sturm merke ich aber nicht wirklich was, das gilt zur Zeit wohl eher für den Westen des Nordens der Republik...


----------



## madbull (24. Juni 2004)

@ Janus: Du willst echt kommen bei DEM Wetter?  

Ach - metulsky kommt übrigens gar nicht (aus gesundheitlichen Gründen), hat schon vor ein paar Tagen absagen müssen...

Erwähnte ich schon, dass es ohne Ende schifft...?


----------



## *blacksheep* (24. Juni 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> @ Janus: Du willst echt kommen bei DEM Wetter?
> 
> Ach - metulsky kommt übrigens gar nicht (aus gesundheitlichen Gründen), hat schon vor ein paar Tagen absagen müssen...
> 
> Erwähnte ich schon, dass es ohne Ende schifft...?


 Hmpf... tja... also unter diesen Umständen.... bleib ich mal besser zu Hause... 






 Gruss,

 Janus


----------



## madbull (24. Juni 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Hmpf... tja... also unter diesen Umständen.... bleib ich mal besser zu Hause...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooooch, sooooo schnell kneifste? 
So berechenbar?   
So leicht lässte dir den Hamburger-aus-Zucker-Stempel aufdrücken?    

Es ist übrigens hier seit einer ganzen Zeit schon trocken, sieht also wettermäßig gut aus!


----------



## madbull (24. Juni 2004)

Alle Kurzentschlossenen aufgepasst: Es ist seit einigen Stunden trocken (und wird es wohl auch bleiben, wie so oft hier im Sommer direkt an der Küste!) und sogar die Sonne lässt sich immer mal wieder blicken! Also auf, auf...


----------



## *blacksheep* (24. Juni 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Alle Kurzentschlossenen aufgepasst: Es ist seit einigen Stunden trocken (und wird es wohl auch bleiben, wie so oft hier im Sommer direkt an der Küste!) und sogar die Sonne lässt sich immer mal wieder blicken! Also auf, auf...


 Schön und gut, aber jetzt werd ich mich doch meinem Alternativprogramm widmen...  Euch viel Spass!

 Gruss,

 Janus


----------



## Günni-Poo (24. Juni 2004)

Jo Jo,
hat mächtig Spaß gemacht und war ein toller Ride. Haben die Strecke etwas geändert und eine satte Runde um den Hemmlsdorfer See gedreht. Danach noch einen kurzen Blick auf unsere kleinen Früchtchen geschmissen, die leider immer noch etwas grün hinter den Öhrchen sind. Danach gab´s den Run nach Travemonte an der Costa Trava zur Pizza del Sol  . Dem folgte dann der wieder einmal alles übertreffende Ride in den Sonnenuntergang über´s Brodtner Steilufer. Einfach himmlisch!!!


----------



## madbull (24. Juni 2004)

@ alle, die nicht dabei waren:   

 

Da werden ja einigen vor Wut die Köpfe rauchen, wenn sie sehen, was wir für feinstes, sonniges Wetter hatten...








Hier die Bilder vom heutigen Sunsetride: http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/4292

Und wie immer mein Favorit:






Günni hat auch noch Bilder geschossen, die werden auch bald noch kommen...



Und hier als besonderes Schmankerl die 50 (!!!) ziemlich guten Bilder meiner vorgestrigen Tour mit Lupi: http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/4276

Beispiele:















(Man beachte hier die Singlepeeedgestählten Arme  , die Kette und den hinteren Reifen: Das ist exakt der Moment der Landung nach dem Treppendrop!)

























(Während der Fahrt aufgenommen, wie noch ein paar andere)







Ach - browst hier etwa noch jemand mit Modem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikegeissel (25. Juni 2004)

Das macht Freude auf mehr nächste Woche


----------



## Günni-Poo (25. Juni 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> @ alle, die nicht dabei waren:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber sicher browst hier noch jemand mit nem Modem. Schließlich wollen meine fünf Bikes mit denen ich Regelmäßig durch Gegend browse nicht online bewegt werden.


----------



## metulsky (25. Juni 2004)

hallo leute !

wenn ich das so sehe... schade das ich nicht konnte (waere echt gerne mitgefahren  ) - aber der doc meinte ich solle es lieber lassen...

aber das wetter war letzte woche ja wirklich ab ca 18.00 - 19.00 uhr immer wieder gut !

naechstes jahr bin ich dabei (sind eigentlich ein mal im jahr in tdf !)

gruesse

und trinkt ein bier fuer mich mit...

sven


----------



## northpoint (27. Juni 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Just back from the best sunsetride ever - and I mean EVER!
> KEIN Wind, so klar wie NOCH NIE (Bungsberg ohne Probleme zu sehen!), fast weiße hellblaue See und eine Stimmung zum ewig darin Verweilen...
> 
> 
> ...




Jaja,
war ein schöner Sommer dieses Jahr...


----------



## madbull (29. Juni 2004)

Donnerstag wieder wie immer um 19:00 - Wer kommt?  


@Günni: Das nenne ich Galgenhumor: Mit Modem browsen und dann das halbe Fotoalbum zitieren...


----------



## Günni-Poo (29. Juni 2004)

Jo Jo,
du weist doch: Humor ist wenn es trotzdem Kracht!!!   
Werde auf jeden Fall am Do dabei sein. Mal schauen was unsere Früchtchen machen. Wo sie uns doch so an´s Herz gewachsen sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikegeissel (30. Juni 2004)

OK, Leihbike ist organisiert
Zugverbindung ist rausgesucht... (Ankunft 18:48 Bahnhof Timmendorfer Strand)

Bin dabei - muss nur noch den Weg vom Bahnhof zum Parkplatz P3 Wiesenweg finden.

Woran ich allerdings nicht gedacht habe:
Am Leihfahrrad kann ich keine Beleuchtung befestigen - habe die ganzen Klemmen natürlich an meinem eigenen Bike...

Dan muss ich zum Ende hin halt mit Tastsinn fahren


----------



## bikegeissel (30. Juni 2004)

Achja...
sollte der Sunsetride aus irgendeinem Grund ausfallen, müsste ich das bis spätestens 16:30 wissen - ich habe immerhin ca. 1:30h Anfahrt und
auf dem Hinweg kann ich nicht ins Internet, weil ich aus verständlichen Gründen meinen Laptop nicht mitnehmen möchte ;-)

Aber was rede ich da? Das kann ja garnicht ausfallen...


----------



## madbull (30. Juni 2004)

Ausfallen? Niiiiiee...   

Nee - brauchst keine Angst haben, findet auf jeden Fall statt!

Lupi kommt wohl, Günni bringt wohl noch jemanden mit - damit sind wir auch schon mindestens fünf...  

Und vielleicht findet sich ja noch ein Hamburger, der dich mitnimmt...

Falls nicht: Hier der Anfahrtsweg vom Bahnhof:





Vorm Bahnhof links, der Bahnhofstr. folgen, bis sie auf die Bergstr. stößt. Dort links und der Bergstr. bis zu ihrem Ende ganz unten im Ort folgen. Dort (gegenüber von SPAR) halb rechts in die Poststr. und dieser bis zum Wiesenweg folgen, in den du rechts einbiegst. Links erscheint dann auch schon der P3, wo wohl schon einige auf dich warten werden...

Übrigens: Fahrradkarte brauchst du nur auf der Hinfahrt!

Beleuchtung wirst du wohl keine brauchen, selbst wenn es gegen Ende etwas schummrig werden sollte, reicht das Licht noch vollkommen aus - die letzten Kilometer sind eh Strandpromenaden, die ohne Licht noch viel lustiger sind... 

Leihbike würdest du übrigens auch von mir bekommen. Wenn du schon immer mal einen Singlespeeder ausprobieren wolltest...  

Bis morgen!


----------



## bikegeissel (30. Juni 2004)

Danke!!!   

Singelspeed?  Ich? Mit meinen dünnen Beinchen?   
Vermutlich würde ich bergab absteigen müssen, weil's zu schwer zu treten ist 

Ich habe Deine Handynummer notiert - falls sich der Zug verspätet oder sich sonst irgendwas kurzfristig ändert, melde ich mich...


----------



## Rabbit (30. Juni 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Und vielleicht findet sich ja noch ein Hamburger, der dich mitnimmt...


Ich hatte es Christian am Wochenende schon gesagt. Diese Woche werde ich wohl auch nicht kommen (können). Vielleicht entscheide ich mich aber noch ganz, ganz kurzfristig 

@bikegeissel: Sollten wir uns heute Abend in den HaBe sehen, dann können wir ja unsere Handynummern mal austauschen. Sonst schicke sie mir doch per PM. Ich würde dir dann ggf. bis 16:30h mitteilen, ob Du eine Fahrkarte vielleicht nur bis Ahrensburg benötigst (da wäre dann nur eine Fahrkarte aus dem HVV-Automaten nötig  ).


----------



## Günni-Poo (30. Juni 2004)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> Danke!!!
> 
> Singelspeed?  Ich? Mit meinen dünnen Beinchen?
> Vermutlich würde ich bergab absteigen müssen, weil's zu schwer zu treten ist
> ...



Überleg dir das nochmal mit der Bahnfahrt nach Timmendorf. Wenn du nach Travemünde fährts könnte ich dich inkl. Leihrad am Strandbahnhof abholen. Die Distanz von mir zu Haus zum Strandbahnhof ist kürzer wie die Distanz vom Bahnhof Timmendorf zum Treffpunkt. Werde auch noch mal Meik kontakten. Schicke dir ansonsten noch meine Handynr. per PM rüber. 
Bis denne...Günni


----------



## bikegeissel (30. Juni 2004)

OK,

die Bahnfahrt wird immer kürzer 
Entweder ich fahre bis Travemünde Strandbahnhof oder bis Ahrensburg...

Ich sehe gerade, ich könnte 18:25 Travemünde Strand Bhf ankommen.
30 Min. reichen wohl locker bis Timmendorfer Strand, oder?

Ich werde einfach morgen abwarten, was sich noch so tut und evtl. PMs rumschicken...


----------



## Martinbaby (30. Juni 2004)

Also ich hätte ja auch Lust, mal wieder vorbeizuschauen...

... wenn da nicht morgen König Otto Rehakles dazwischen käme ...

Werde mir daher den Donnerstag nächster Woche mal vormerken!

Viel Spaß allen anwesenden morgen!


----------



## Günni-Poo (30. Juni 2004)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> OK,
> 
> die Bahnfahrt wird immer kürzer
> Entweder ich fahre bis Travemünde Strandbahnhof oder bis Ahrensburg...
> ...



Vom Travemünder Strandbahnhof bis zum Treffpunkt in Timmendorf sind es mit dem Bike max. 15min. Sollte also kein Problem sein.Mußt nur Bescheid geben ob du ein Bike brauchst. 
Bis denne... 

@Rabbit, noch mal besten Dank Hasi!!!


----------



## bikegeissel (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

da gestern mein  Leihbike etwas derangiert wurde, muss ich nochmal zum Verleiher. Mal sehen, ob die das kurzfristig wieder hingebogen bekommen...

Falls nicht, melde ich mich wegen eines leihbikes bei Dir 
Meine Handynummer kommt jetzt per PM...

Hier in HH regenet's übrigens gerade Hunde und Katzen...
Wie sieht's in Travemünde/Timmendorfer Strand aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bischi (1. Juli 2004)

Moin zusammen 

Ich werd´s heute wohl nicht schaffen *grr* 

@Mike: Sind die Bremsklötze jetzt eigentlich noch akut?

Gruss
Bischi


----------



## madbull (1. Juli 2004)

Bischi schrieb:
			
		

> @Mike: Sind die Bremsklötze jetzt eigentlich noch akut?


Jo, zwar nicht super-dringend, aber wäre toll, wenn du sie mir das nächste Mal mitbringen würdest!


----------



## Günni-Poo (1. Juli 2004)

Moinsen,
das Wetter ist hier zur Zeit "Nordisch by Nature". Überwegend trocken und sonnig mit einigen leichten kurzen Schauern zwischendurch. Diese kurzen Anfälle von leichtem Schauer sind mir als kurze Erfrischung jederzeit willkommen.


----------



## bikegeissel (2. Juli 2004)

Moinmoin,

was soll ich sagen?
Diese Landschaft (Panorama, rote Wolken, blaues und oranges Meer), dieses Essen (Erdbeeren und Pizza), diese Getränke (Ducksteiner), dieser Sunsetride        

In Hamburg regnet's Katzen und Hunde und in Timmendorfer Strand wunderschönes Wetter...   

Leider gibt's dieses mal keine schöne Magic-Maps Karte wie im anderen Thread, weil ich vergessen hatte bei meinem GPS Gerät die Batterien zu wechseln... Beim Erdbeerfeld war der Kurs zu Ende...

Vielen Danke nochmal für diese superschöne Tour!
ich freue mich schon auf nächste Woche!


----------



## madbull (6. Juli 2004)

Jo jo, war wieder mal super...    

Diesen Donnerstag wieder wie immer um 19:00 - und so langsam wissen auch die Wetterdienste, dass da immer gutes Wetter bei uns ist...


----------



## bikegeissel (6. Juli 2004)

Juchee   

Diese Woche jemand dabei, der aus Richtung Hamburg anreist?
Ich würde sonst wieder mit dem Zug anreisen...


----------



## Günni-Poo (6. Juli 2004)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> Juchee
> 
> Diese Woche jemand dabei, der aus Richtung Hamburg anreist?
> Ich würde sonst wieder mit dem Zug anreisen...



Wenn du mit dem Zug kommst geb mal durch ob du bis Timmendorf oder Travemünde fährst. Ach ja, hast du schon was wegen deinem Sexy Höschen unternommen?


----------



## madbull (6. Juli 2004)

Günni-Puuuuh schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, hast du schon was wegen deinem Sexy Höschen unternommen?



Meinst du das?   







Hmm...  Ob ich da letztens etwas falsch verstanden habe, als himbeertoni Tioga-Schlappen mit schön bestrumpften Frauenbeinen verglich...?


----------



## bikegeissel (7. Juli 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du das?
> 
> ...
> 
> Hmm...  Ob ich da letztens etwas falsch verstanden habe, als himbeertoni Tioga-Schlappen mit schön bestrumpften Frauenbeinen verglich...?



*grmpfl* Zeigt der ganzen Welt meine Schande   
Ja, ich habe diese Hose auch wieder dabei   
Ich versaue Euch jedes Foto, wenn Ihr nicht brav seid   

 Bis Morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günni-Poo (7. Juli 2004)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> *grmpfl* Zeigt der ganzen Welt meine Schande
> Ja, ich habe diese Hose auch wieder dabei
> Ich versaue Euch jedes Foto, wenn Ihr nicht brav seid
> 
> Bis Morgen!




Wieso Fotos versauen. Haben gerade einen Werbevertrag mit Pampers am Start: Ich Fahre Meilenweit mit Pampers Ultra- Bikers!


----------



## Rabbit (7. Juli 2004)

Günni-Poo schrieb:
			
		

> Haben gerade einen Werbevertrag mit Pampers am Start: Ich Fahre Meilenweit mit Pampers Ultra- Bikers!


Hast Du etwa auch die letzte "Sendung mit der Maus" gesehen? 
Wegen der Aktuallität (*T*our*D*e*F*rance  ) ging es u.a. in einem Beitrag darum, was denn Radsportprofis tun, wenn die mal Pippi müssen.
Unter anderem wurde da im einleitenden Beitrag eben auch die These präsentiert, die würden vielleicht Windeln tragen


----------



## madbull (9. Juli 2004)

@bikegeissel: Sorry für dich, dass du gestern nicht dabei sein konntest - war mal wieder super!    

BTW, ihr Zucker-Hamburger: Nicht ein Tropfen kam vom Himmel...     


Ich habe wieder einige Fotos der letzten Rides hochgeladen, ihr findet sie hier:
http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/4381

Und wie immer einige Beispiele:

Fingernagelgroßer Babyfrosch:





Ohne Worte:





Lupi in Pose:





Steiluferrider:


----------



## Lupi (9. Juli 2004)

herrlich , was für ein Poser


----------



## Pünktchen (9. Juli 2004)

War gestern wiedermal ganz super die Tour (die Erdbeeren, die Pizza und das Wetter).


----------



## Rabbit (9. Juli 2004)

Wer hat denn das Foto mit dem Titel "ohne Worte" so hübsch coloriert?  
Da kann man ja richtig neidisch werden 

Ich bin wohl nächste Woche dabei, wenn ich jemand mit Auto überreden kann mich mitzunehmen 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günni-Poo (9. Juli 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat denn das Foto mit dem Titel "ohne Worte" so hübsch coloriert?
> Da kann man ja richtig neidisch werden
> 
> Ich bin wohl nächste Woche dabei, wenn ich jemand mit Auto überreden kann mich mitzunehmen
> ...


 
Wie coloriert?
Das ist einer von den tollen Sonnenuntergängen für die das Brodtner Ufer so berühmt ist und den Sunsetride in Timmendorf so begehrenswert macht. 
Colorierung tut da nicht mehr not, ist von Natur aus toll und Nordisch by Nature!!!  
Wäre spitze dich mal wieder am Start zu sehen.
Bis denne...


----------



## bikegeissel (11. Juli 2004)

@madbull: Hallo inzwischen bin ich wieder von meiner großen Rundreise zurück...
Musste leider kurzfristig nach Würzburg - der Termin liess sich leider nicht verlegen...

Tja und nächste Woche bin ich dann komplett in Würburg - leider weiss ich nicht, wann mich das Schicksal (oder besser mein Job) nach Norddeutschland verschlägt 

Naja... im Fränkischen soll man ja angeblich auch ganz gut biken können ;-)


----------



## Günni-Poo (11. Juli 2004)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> @madbull: Hallo inzwischen bin ich wieder von meiner großen Rundreise zurück...
> Musste leider kurzfristig nach Würzburg - der Termin liess sich leider nicht verlegen...
> 
> Tja und nächste Woche bin ich dann komplett in Würburg - leider weiss ich nicht, wann mich das Schicksal (oder besser mein Job) nach Norddeutschland verschlägt
> ...



Oh wie schade,
solltest du irgendwie ne Möglichkeit haben bis zum Sebtember noch mal hier aufzuschlagen, du solltest es tun. Am Freitag war hier Sandworld Start. Und das Skulpturen Festival ist mehr als nur einen Besuch wert.


----------



## Rabbit (11. Juli 2004)

Günni-Poo schrieb:
			
		

> Und das Skulpturen Festival ist mehr als nur einen Besuch wert.


Naja, wer genügend Euronen einpackt, der kann natürlich auch zweimal hingehen 

http://www.sandworld.de/


----------



## Günni-Poo (12. Juli 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, wer genügend Euronen einpackt, der kann natürlich auch zweimal hingehen
> 
> http://www.sandworld.de/



Ob man nun auf  sandworld.de die Eindrücke erfassen kann, die einem die Sandworld live und in Farbe vermittelt, ich wage es mal zu bezweifeln. Und die Atmosphäre die sich einem bei den Abendveranstaltungen mit den Lichteffekten und der dazu gehörigen Livemusik bieten sind wirklich einmalig und können nicht einmal ansatzweise von ein paar Bildern auf einer Homepage rübergebracht werden. Es gibt halt Dinge die muß man in natura erleben!


----------



## Rabbit (12. Juli 2004)

Günni-Poo schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt halt Dinge die muß man in natura erleben!


Da hast Du vollkommen recht! Aber ob man da bei einem Eintrittspreis von 6,- EUR (und nur deshalb der Link, um diesen in Erfahrung zu bringen) mehr als einmal hingehen muß?


----------



## Günni-Poo (12. Juli 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Da hast Du vollkommen recht! Aber ob man da bei einem Eintrittspreis von 6,- EUR (und nur deshalb der Link, um diesen in Erfahrung zu bringen) mehr als einmal hingehen muß?



Nun ja, 
ich sage mal, auf Grund der verschiedenen Abendveranstaltungen und der damit verbundenen Stimmungen lohnt es sich schon. Und vor allen Dingen sollte man auch das Abschlußfeuerwerk, das inmitten der Anlage stattfindet auf keinen Fall verpassen. War im letzten Jahr selbst mehr als einmal da und habe es nicht bereut.


----------



## Lupi (12. Juli 2004)

sag mal Günni , bist Du irgendwie an den Eintrittsgeldern beteiligt ?

Sandworld hin oder her , ich habe jedoch nicht das Gefühl das ich irgendwas verpaßt habe wenn ich es dieses Jahr wieder nicht schaffen sollte.

Vielleicht plagt mich ja irgendwann noch die Langeweile und man soll nie nie sagen.

Nächste Frage : wann wird es mal wieder richtig dunkel ?


----------



## Günni-Poo (12. Juli 2004)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> sag mal Günni , bist Du irgendwie an den Eintrittsgeldern beteiligt ?
> 
> Sandworld hin oder her , ich habe jedoch nicht das Gefühl das ich irgendwas verpaßt habe wenn ich es dieses Jahr wieder nicht schaffen sollte.
> 
> ...




Ja Ja, ich habe mir im letzten Jahr echt vor Wut in den Ar... gebissen weil im Jahr zuvor die gleiche Einstellung hatte.   
Aber was soll´s, was der Bauer nicht kennt das frißt er auch nicht.


----------



## Rabbit (12. Juli 2004)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Nächste Frage : wann wird es mal wieder richtig dunkel ?


Hast Du etwa schon wieder ein neues Lämpchen? 
Vermutlich kann das jetzt mit der Flutlichtanlage in der AOL-Arena konkurieren  

BTW: Gibt es einen HH'ler, der am Do. zum Sunsetride fährt und mich mitnehmen kann?

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (12. Juli 2004)

Mist - wenn Harry kommt, gibt es bestimmt zum ersten Mal seit Wochen wieder Regen...


----------



## Günni-Poo (12. Juli 2004)

Und wenn´s regnet...    
Na jut, vergesst die Beerenfallen nicht   Tuper läßt grüßen...   
Und freut euch auf Pizza und Bier  

@Rabbit= Gib mal Bescheid wenn du dein neues Innenlager hast und geb durch was du an Werkzeug brauchst.


----------



## madbull (13. Juli 2004)

Ok - Termin steht wieder, wie immer Donnerstag um 19:00.

Janus - wie wär's, wenn du mal wieder kommst?! Die Strecke ist doch auch gut mit dem Dauerlutscher machbar...   
Oder du nimmst meinen Doublespeeder!!!
Denk doch an den armen Harry, der sonst wieder nicht mit kann...  

Oder sonst einer mit Auto der sich erbarmt?


----------



## Günni-Poo (13. Juli 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Ok - Termin steht wieder, wie immer Donnerstag um 19:00.
> 
> Janus - wie wär's, wenn du mal wieder kommst?! Die Strecke ist doch auch gut mit dem Dauerlutscher machbar...
> Oder du nimmst meinen Doublespeeder!!!
> ...



Bei mir sieht´s im Moment auch gut aus. Alle Bikes sind einsatzbereit. Hätte somit auf jeden Fall min. zwei Bikes die zur Verfügung stehen würden.   
Also Janus...


----------



## *blacksheep* (13. Juli 2004)

Günni-Poo schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir sieht´s im Moment auch gut aus. Alle Bikes sind einsatzbereit. Hätte somit auf jeden Fall min. zwei Bikes die zur Verfügung stehen würden.
> Also Janus...


 Keine Sorge, an Bikes mangelt es mir trotz Abwesenheit meines Scalpels nicht. Daran sollte eine Teilnahme nicht scheitern, jedoch hab ich mich momentan aufs RR-Fahren eingeschossen, da in nicht mal mehr 3 Wochen die Cyclassics anstehen. Gegebenenfalls würde ich mich recht spontan entscheiden, ob ich mich auf den Weg nach TDF mache. Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt kann ich noch keine Entscheidung treffen!

 Bis denne!

 Gruss,

 Janus

 P.S: Ich  komme nur dann, wenn Harry NICHT kommt, sonst hagelts wieder Katzen und regnet Bindfäden....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Wir sind hier doch nicht bei der TDF (huch welch Wortspiel...)


----------



## madbull (14. Juli 2004)

So - Rotwein ist besorgt. Morgen auf dem Hermann-Löns-Blick gibt es eine schöne Flasche Shiraz...      Wer bringt den Käse, wer die Gläser mit?


----------



## Lupi (14. Juli 2004)

na prima , das wird ja dann ganz wildromantisch


----------



## Günni-Poo (15. Juli 2004)

na klasse, jetzt noch Kerzen und wir haben
einen Candlelight- Ride.


----------



## Pünktchen (15. Juli 2004)

Kann heute leider nicht mitkommen!!!
Wünsche Euch trotzdem eine tolle Tour und schönes Wetter.   

Pünktchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (16. Juli 2004)

Gott war das wieder mal genial heute!!!!  Der Wein war eine SUPER Idee, und endlich wurde es gegen Ende mal wieder RICHTIG dunkel...    

Das PST (Planungskomitee Sunset Timmendorf) hat folgende Entscheidungen für die nächsten Wochen verbindlich getroffen (Reihenfolge noch unklar):

1. Erdbeeren und SEKT
2. Sandworld und Dämmerung
3. Brodtner Steilufer U N T E N !!!!

Für Punkt 1. werden übrigens noch dringendst FRAUEN benötigt!!!  

Kein Witz!!!   Anmeldungen / Anregungen / Terminvorschläge sind willkommen.

ÜBERnächste Woche ist übrigens Travemünder Woche statt Pizza angesagt!


----------



## Günni-Poo (16. Juli 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Gott war das wieder mal genial heute!!!!  Der Wein war eine SUPER Idee, und endlich wurde es gegen Ende mal wieder RICHTIG dunkel...
> 
> Das PST (Planungskomitee Sunset Timmendorf) hat folgende Entscheidungen für die nächsten Wochen verbindlich getroffen (Reihenfolge noch unklar):
> 
> ...



Oh la la,
wir haben noch den Punkt 4 vergessen:
 Jump in 2 the Eastsea- Sunsetride


----------



## Lupi (16. Juli 2004)

ja, an der  Ostsee tut sich was .

War wie immer mal wieder schön.


----------



## Waxweazle (16. Juli 2004)

hey leute !!

Mein Kumpel und ich hatte auch ma überlegt ob wir mitfahren sollen bei euch, kommen aus Malente !! Die Gegend bei euch kenne ich somit, nur warscheinlich nicht so genau wie ihr !! Nun gibs nur ein Ding, wir haben keine Lichter    Also kann man das schonma wieder knicken !! Wo gibs denn sonst günstige aber helle Lichter ?? Weil hätte schonma bock mitzufahrn und mein Kumpel genauso !! Sind heute ma ne 1 1/2 Stunden hier durch die Gegend gefahrn Malente Eutin Plön usw.   aber das is für uns ja nun auch schon dauernt das selbe   und TraWo hört sich auch nicht schlecht an, wollte ich eh hin dieses Jahr !!

Greetz Wax   

Und falls ich mich durchringen kann mir Lichter zu holn ... bin ich gerne ma dabei


----------



## Lupi (17. Juli 2004)

Moin Wax,

also für diesen Do brauchst Du noch kein Licht.

Wir waren letztes Mal ein wenig spät weil wir getrödelt haben , da wurde es auf dem Steilufer zwar schon schimmerig aber immer noch fahrbar.

Für den Travemünder Woche Ride würde ich dann aber schon ein kleines Stecklicht empfehlen.

Und wenn die Tage dann später wieder endlich kürzer werden sollte man über was anderes nachdenken.


----------



## Günni-Poo (17. Juli 2004)

Servus Wax,
solltest eigentlich ohne Beleuchtung klarkommen. Den letzten Streckenabschnitt kann man ganz getrost nach Nase und Gehöhr fahren.   Und wenn der Tastsinn noch auf Hochtouren läuft dürfte es keine Probs geben  
Ne aber mal ganz im Ernst, die letzten Kilometer sind gut ausgeleuchtet Strandpromenade, also null Problemo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waxweazle (17. Juli 2004)

Na das klingt ja nicht schlimm !! So fahr ich ja bei uns auch immer 
Also sollte ich mir das überlegen mit diesem Donnerstag !! Weil muss wieder nen nettes Tourchen fahren  Vor allem ma in anderem Gebiet   

Also werde ich mir ma ne Mitfahrgelegenheit organisieren ... muss nun die Tour de France weiterschauen, is ja gleich Schluss   

Muss man sonst noch an irgendwas denken ??

Greetz Wax


----------



## Günni-Poo (17. Juli 2004)

Jepp,
solltest du. Haben heute mal die Arie mit dem Jump in the Eastsea getestet.
19° Grad, Tendenz steigend. Sollte sich das Wetter also halten oder gar verbessern wäre es dringend von Nöten an Badesachen zu denken.  
Packt die Badehose ein, nimm dein kleines Schwesterlein und nischt wie raus an´n Ostsee.


----------



## Günni-Poo (19. Juli 2004)

Ach ja, 
nach all den Ankündigungen kann ich nun verkünden das mein kleines Schwarzes ( Babe ) endlich wieder fahrbereit ist. Wenn alles klappt werden Pünktchen , Babe und ich am kommenden Donnerstag gemeinsam Starten.


----------



## Günni-Poo (21. Juli 2004)

OK,
ich denke mal die Badehose können wir wohl getrost zu Haus lassen.  Aber uns bleibt ja noch die Beerenjagd.


----------



## madbull (21. Juli 2004)

Morgen wieder wie immer um 19:00. Wetter soll ja auch passen!  
Da hat sich auch schon mal wieder Besuch aus Hamburg angesagt...

Wenn alles klappt, wie ich es mir vorstelle, werde ich morgen übrigens mit einer großen Überraschung auffahren - watt werdet ihr Buff sein!!!


----------



## Günni-Poo (21. Juli 2004)

Ok,
alles Clor. Bringe Pünktchen auf meinem kleinen Schwarzen und mich uf meinem Red Bull mit.   
Die Preise für die Pizza sind noch auf dem gleichen Level. Somit ist der Ride mit Pizza   und Bier   gerettet. Jam Jam!!!
Könnte jedoch etwas voll in Travemonte werden, nur sollten wir uns davon abschrecken lassen   
Nie im Leben nicht...


----------



## Waxweazle (21. Juli 2004)

Nabend !!
Also mein Kumpel und ich kommen morgen wenns nicht regnet, weil wir dann nämlich offen im Cabrio fahren können ... wenns regnet is doof von Malente zu euch zu kommen !! Aber wir werden versuchen um 19 Uhr da zu sein !!   
Also leutz   reinhaun  Wax


----------



## Waxweazle (21. Juli 2004)

achso  vielleicht wichtig zu sagen, dass wir die bikes im Cabrio transportieren müssen und daher die Sorge mit dem regen !!


----------



## Bischi (21. Juli 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen wieder wie immer um 19:00. Wetter soll ja auch passen!
> Da hat sich auch schon mal wieder Besuch aus Hamburg angesagt...
> 
> Wenn alles klappt, wie ich es mir vorstelle, werde ich morgen übrigens mit einer großen Überraschung auffahren - watt werdet ihr Buff sein!!!



Wieso? Kommst Du mit Schaltung?    

Ich werde übrigens ziemlich genau um 6 in HH Zentrum aufbrechen. Will noch jemand mit?

Gruss
Bischi


----------



## madbull (21. Juli 2004)

Bischi schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso? Kommst Du mit Schaltung?


Wieso? Brauchste eine - kann ja mal in meinen Teilekisten schauen, ob ich noch eine habe und sie dir mitbringen...   

Hmm - was könnte ich für einen Tipp geben, der es nicht verrät? Auf jeden Fall wirds morgen ziemlich WEISS werden...   


Ist ja schön, dass mal wieder ein paar mehr kommen! Wax, Kumpel, Bischi, Günni, ., me sind ja schon 6!  Also Christian - lass dir ja nicht einfallen NICHT zu kommen - du hast es in der Hand, ob wir den ersten Donnerstagsride mit mehr als sechs Mitstreitern haben werden!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfall (21. Juli 2004)

Waxweazle schrieb:
			
		

> achso  vielleicht wichtig zu sagen, dass wir die bikes im Cabrio transportieren müssen und daher die Sorge mit dem regen !!



Ach, dieser komische Fahrradträger wird schon passen. Morgen wird dann ja richtig High-Life an der Ostsee sein, solange uns der Technikgott nicht im Stich lässt.


----------



## Lupi (21. Juli 2004)

ja ja , schön die Verantwortung an mich weiterreichen.

Aber ich werde mich bemühen.


----------



## Waxweazle (21. Juli 2004)

Achso


Wax's Kumpel = Anfall


----------



## Waxweazle (21. Juli 2004)

> Zitat von Lupi
> 
> Hmm - was könnte ich für einen Tipp geben, der es nicht verrät? Auf jeden Fall wirds morgen ziemlich WEISS werden...




Sperma ?? Milch ?? ha ich habs   Licor 43 mit Milch !!  Ahh ich liebe dich jetzt schon


----------



## Günni-Poo (21. Juli 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso? Brauchste eine - kann ja mal in meinen Teilekisten schauen, ob ich noch eine habe und sie dir mitbringen...
> 
> Hmm - was könnte ich für einen Tipp geben, der es nicht verrät? Auf jeden Fall wirds morgen ziemlich WEISS werden...
> 
> ...



Hey Meik,
Pünktchen wird auch mitfahren. Somit liegt es an Christian ob wir die
 " Glorreichen Sieben " zusammen bekommen.   
Sie reiten für Freiheit und ...


----------



## madbull (21. Juli 2004)

Günni-Poo schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Meik,
> Pünktchen wird auch mitfahren. Somit liegt es an Christian ob wir die
> " Glorreichen Sieben " zusammen bekommen.


Mein lieber Günni - du musst ein wenig genauer lesen.......


			
				madbull schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wax, Kumpel, Bischi, Günni, ., me sind ja schon 6!...


----------



## Günni-Poo (21. Juli 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Mein lieber Günni - du musst ein wenig genauer lesen.......



Psst, wollte nur die Brücke zu den " Glorreichen Sieben" schlagen. Going to the Wild Wild West!!!


----------



## madbull (21. Juli 2004)

Günni-Poo schrieb:
			
		

> Psst, wollte nur die Brücke zu den " Glorreichen Sieben" schlagen. Going to the Wild Wild West!!!


Nur dumm wenn Bischi noch einen oder zwei (der kriegt ja drei Biker und Bikes mit) mitbringt! Die assigen Acht? Die nölenden Neun?      


Ach ja - Hamburger: Keiner sonst der mitwill? Da werden schon mal zwei Plätze ab HH City angeboten und keiner will, und das wo das Wetter so gut sein soll?!


----------



## Buff Daddy (21. Juli 2004)

Was hängt an der wand ist weiß und rauh , wer weiß es, was weißes .

Also wenn ich morgen pünktlich die fähre kriege bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupi (21. Juli 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm - was könnte ich für einen Tipp geben, der es nicht verrät? Auf jeden Fall wirds morgen ziemlich WEISS werden...




Ich weiß es ich weiß es , Meik kommt im Brautkleid   

Mensch, sieben Leute. Wieviele Gänge werden es , wieviele Federgabeln ??

Man was bin ich aufgeregt.


----------



## Rabbit (22. Juli 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja - Hamburger: Keiner sonst der mitwill? Da werden schon mal zwei Plätze ab HH City angeboten und keiner will, und das wo das Wetter so gut sein soll?!


Was nützt mir'n Platz ab HH City, wenn ich in Ahrensburg doch einen direkten Autobahnanschluß haben? 

Bischi, würdest Du es schaffen spätestens 18:20h in Ahrensburg zu sein? Dann könntest Du mich mitnehmen. Du müßtest dann allerdings etwas früher in HH City losfahren, ich glaube nicht, daß selbst Du  es schaffst in der Rush-hour in 20 min. von HH-City nach Ahrensburg zu kommen.


			
				madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Die assigen Acht? Die nölenden Neun?


Ich mache dann das knappe, dreckige Dutzend voll


----------



## madbull (22. Juli 2004)

Supi, endlich auch mal wieder ein Häschen auf Rollen statt sich aus Angst vor der anrollenden Meute das Steilufer herabstürzende...  

Btw: Wer bringt das Bier für vorher mit? 

@ Günni: Sollten wir vielleicht einen Hollywoodschaukeltisch reservieren? Mit Acht Leutz könnte es doch etwas knapp werden, so viel wie los ist zur Zeit...


----------



## Rabbit (22. Juli 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Btw: Wer bringt das Bier für vorher mit?


Ich


----------



## Bischi (22. Juli 2004)

Mitnehmen ist kein Ding Harry...  Ich komm aber leider nicht vor 18 Uhr aus der Firma. Und bis zur AB brauch ich von hier mindestens ´ne viertel Stunde...  Und dann kommt noch dazu, dass ich mich jedesmal verfahre, wenn ich in Ahrensburg von der Autobahn aus den Weg nach HH rein suche 

Gruss
Bischi


----------



## Rabbit (22. Juli 2004)

Bischi schrieb:
			
		

> Mitnehmen ist kein Ding Harry...  Ich komm aber leider nicht vor 18 Uhr aus der Firma.


OK, dann mache ich halt wieder den Selbstfahrer. Ich könnte es auch gar nicht verantworten wenn Du heute Nacht auf dem Rückweg ziellos durch Ahrensburg irren würdest!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (22. Juli 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> [...]ich glaube nicht, daß selbst Du  es schaffst in der Rush-hour in 20 min. von HH-City nach Ahrensburg zu kommen.


He he he, wetten dass ich das schaffe? Ich liebe Herausforderungen... Man darf jedoch nicht vergessen, dass unser Bischi leicht gehandicapt ist: 19-Zöller und schlappe 125 PS vertragen sich halt nicht so gut...  Harry, ich hol schon mal den Wagen... 

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Günni-Poo (22. Juli 2004)

Moin Meik,
bin im Moment noch bei Pünktchen. Werde aber so gegen 15:00 in Travemonte sein. Kann ja den Tisch zu 20:30 für uns reservieren. Sollte eigendlich zu schaffen sein.     
Bis denne...


----------



## Günni-Poo (22. Juli 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Nur dumm wenn Bischi noch einen oder zwei (der kriegt ja drei Biker und Bikes mit) mitbringt! Die assigen Acht? Die nölenden Neun?
> 
> 
> Oder die neunschwänzige...


----------



## Rabbit (22. Juli 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> He he he, wetten dass ich das schaffe? Ich liebe Herausforderungen...


Da halte ich nicht gegen, Janus schafft das!


----------



## madbull (22. Juli 2004)

Günni schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ja den Tisch zu 20:30 für uns reservieren.


Ich würde eher 20:45-21:00 sagen. So viele wie wir sind, eventuell noch ein Pännchen, Bierchen vorher, Hermann-Löns-Blick - wir wollen ja nicht hetzen... 



P.S.: WATT wär' das geil, wenn Buff Daddy die Fähre von Spiekeroog zum Festland kriegen würde - dann wären wir ZEHN! Und wenn nicht kann er ja durchs WATT radeln...


----------



## Rabbit (22. Juli 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: WATT wär' das geil, wenn Buff Daddy die Fähre von Spiekeroog zum Festland kriegen würde - dann wären wir ZEHN! Und wenn nicht kann er ja durchs WATT radeln...


WATT hat das jetzt eigentlich mit Buff Daddy und Spiekeroog auf sich? Soweit mir bekannt gehört Spiekeroog doch zu den Nordfriesischen Inseln und die liegen doch bekanntlich in der Nordsee.
Ist der Wohnort jetzt nur'n Fake?!


----------



## Günni-Poo (22. Juli 2004)

Ok, 
habe den Tisch zu 20:45 reserviert. Somit sollte mit Pilz  und pizza   eigendlich alles klargehen. Und da das Wetter uns auch gnädig zu seihen scheint  , sollte der ein oder andere evtl. an´s Badehöschen denken. Einmal die Treppe bei der DLRG Brücke runter und dann bis auf den Badesteg durch knattern ...


----------



## Rabbit (22. Juli 2004)

[OT]
Meik, da mir dein reservoir cogs "Gedinges" eh schon eine Weile auf den Senkel geht  habe ich dir mal einen passenden Avatar gebastelt. In Anlehnung an den Avatar von Rene (koelner). Ich denke die Ähnlichkeit zu deiner Person ist einfach verblüffend 
Insbesondere nach einem frischem Haarschnitt 
[/OT]


----------



## Waxweazle (22. Juli 2004)

Pizza ??? Klasse  Bis nachher ... noch sollte es alles funktionieren wie wir es unsgedacht haben !!


----------



## Buff Daddy (22. Juli 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> WATT hat das jetzt eigentlich mit Buff Daddy und Spiekeroog auf sich? Soweit mir bekannt gehört Spiekeroog doch zu den Nordfriesischen Inseln und die liegen doch bekanntlich in der Nordsee.
> Ist der Wohnort jetzt nur'n Fake?!




das ist richtig Rabbit.


Nur die Kurverwaltung hat im Zuge der jährlich in Travemünde stattfindenden Sandworld , einen Koorperationsvertrag mit dem Stadtverkehr Lübeck abgeschlossen.

Und deshalb verkehrt alle 3 Tage eine Fähre von Spiekeroog direkt an den Fähranleger der kleinen Priwall Fähre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfall (23. Juli 2004)

Sooo, gesund und munter im offenen Auto nach Hause gekommen.

War wirklich klasse heute Abend, aber dass soooo viele alte Männer da mitfahren hätte ich ja nun nicht gedacht 
Wenn ich denn mal ein Lichtchen haben sollte, werde ich wohl, da ich eh nichts Besseres zu tun habe, des Öfteren bei euch aufkreuzen.


----------



## Waxweazle (23. Juli 2004)

Schließe ich mich einfach ma mit an   
War Klasse Leute   bis die nächste mal   



Bierchen war lecker


----------



## Günni-Poo (23. Juli 2004)

Ho Ho,
alt ist man erst wenn man neben seinen Zähnen einschläft


----------



## Waxweazle (23. Juli 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> WATT hat das jetzt eigentlich mit Buff Daddy und Spiekeroog auf sich? Soweit mir bekannt gehört Spiekeroog doch zu den Nordfriesischen Inseln und die liegen doch bekanntlich in der Nordsee.
> Ist der Wohnort jetzt nur'n Fake?!




Ostfriesische Inseln    nur ma so


----------



## Rabbit (23. Juli 2004)

Waxweazle schrieb:
			
		

> Ostfriesische Inseln    nur ma so


Ach, sind die Inseln jetzt auch nur "gefaked"?!


----------



## Günni-Poo (26. Juli 2004)

Moin Moin,
sag mal wie schaut es aus mit diesem Donnerstag. Ich halte die Idee mit dem Rad über die Travemünder Woche zu strattzen für etwas blöde. Wird bei der Menschenmenge absolut nervig. Fahren kannste nicht und mit Bikeschuhen das Radl über die TW zu schieben ist auch nicht gerade der Hit. Pünktchen und ich haben die Arie am Samstag durch gemacht, voll ätzend. Mein Vorschlag wäre den Treffpunkt zu verlegen, die Tour zu verkürzen und anschließend über die TW zu laufen. Ich würde den Parkplatz Kowitzberg in Travemünde empfehlen ( oben Anfang Steilufer beim Golfplatz ), von dort aus in Richtung Beerenjagdrevier, dann nach Niendorf und von dort aus über das Steilufer zurück. Dann am Parkplatz umziehen, wer möchte kann sich bei mir um ziehen (ist bei mir vor der Haustür) und dann in aller Ruhe ohne Bikes und Bikeklamotten über die Travemünder Woche.


----------



## Rabbit (26. Juli 2004)

Günni-Poo schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin,
> sag mal wie schaut es aus mit diesem Donnerstag.


Without me!


----------



## Lupi (26. Juli 2004)

es soll auch nicht gebummelt werden.

Kurz ein Bier , vielleicht ne Wurst und weiter.

Der Donnerstag ist schließlich nicht zum Vergnügen da.


----------



## madbull (26. Juli 2004)

Würde ich auch sagen. Wir schleichen uns gewissermaßen an geeigneter Stelle von hinten (also von der Straße) an den Feind heran, erbeuten Speis und Trank, suchen uns ein Plätzchen zum Verzehren desselben, von dem man schön Ausschau auf die Menge halten und über ebenjene ablästern kann und suchen dann unser Heil in der Flucht über das Steilufer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günni-Poo (26. Juli 2004)

Ah ja,
na nun. Von wem stammt denn der Text "Nächste Woche über die Travemünder Woche"? Habe ich da vielleicht jemanden zu wörtlich genommen? Oder war das nur ein Versprecher? 

Na ja, dann mal viel Spaß bei dem Versuch das Feld von hinten 
aufzurollen. 
Den Stress mit Bikes muß ich mir nicht antun!!! 

Und diesen Lustigen Versuch hatten wir gerade vor ner halben Stunde,
wird abends bestimmt noch viel lustiger werden.
Macht mal...
Wir werden uns dann wohl in Travemünde absetzen,
euch dann noch viel Spaß


----------



## Günni-Poo (29. Juli 2004)

Wassertemperatur in Travemünde zur Zeit bei 24° Grad. Wer also schwimmen kann...


----------



## Rabbit (29. Juli 2004)

Günni-Poo schrieb:
			
		

> Wassertemperatur in Travemünde zur Zeit bei 24° Grad.


Da müßt ihr ja gerade viele (Klein-)Kinder in der Stadt haben (ach ja, sind ja Ferien ...), die ihren Beitrag zur Erhöhung der Wassertemperatur leisten


----------



## Timmi (29. Juli 2004)

Was 24C ?

Das ist ja goil Morgen mal bissel an Strand*g*


----------



## Günni-Poo (29. Juli 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Da müßt ihr ja gerade viele (Klein-)Kinder in der Stadt haben (ach ja, sind ja Ferien ...), die ihren Beitrag zur Erhöhung der Wassertemperatur leisten  :l
> 
> Aber sicher doch.
> Du mußt wissen es ist ein Natur gegebenes Phänomen von sehr gravierendem Ausmaß: Ist dir das Wasser zu kalt, schwimm den kleinen Kids hinterher und du hast es immer schön warm!
> ...


----------



## Günni-Poo (29. Juli 2004)

Oh weh , Oh weh!!!
Mußten leider heute feststellen das unseren geliebten Müffel- Beerchen der Garaus gemacht wurde.     
Somit ist unser Ride leider um ein Highlight beraubt worden.   
Na gut, dann bleiben uns halt noch Pizza, Pasta  und Pilz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (30. Juli 2004)

Günni-Poo schrieb:
			
		

> Na gut, dann bleiben uns halt noch Pizza, Pasta  und Pilz


 Jetzt weiss ich, woher diese unbändige Kraft rührt: Günni trinkt Pilze! Kein Wunder, dass wir Standard-Pils-Trinker nen Bierbauch kriegen und bei der kleinsten Steigung schlappmachen!  Günni, beim nächsten Nightride musst Du ne Runde Pilz spendieren! 

 Gruss,

 Janus


----------



## Günni-Poo (30. Juli 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt weiss ich, woher diese unbändige Kraft rührt: Günni trinkt Pilze! Kein Wunder, dass wir Standard-Pils-Trinker nen Bierbauch kriegen und bei der kleinsten Steigung schlappmachen!  Günni, beim nächsten Nightride musst Du ne Runde Pilz spendieren!
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Janus




Schau´n wir halt mal was uns so am Wegesrand begegnet. Wenn´s ein paar Rot- Weiße sind OK  , ansonsten müßen wir uns leider an den kühlen Blonden mit dem weißen Mützchen vergreifen     

Wir werden sehen...

@ Janus= Drücke dir für Sonntag die Daumen    

Gruß Günni


----------



## madbull (30. Juli 2004)

FIXED IS FU©KED!!!

Das war sie nun, meine erste Fahrt mit einem Fixed Gear Bike (meine zweite mit einem, mit diesem Rennrad überhaupt). Mit MEINEM Fix. Bremsen durch Backpedaling und Skipping - kein Problem. Uphills - no prob. Auf- und Absteigen - Gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber auch keine große Sache. Downhills - Erstmal ziemlich tricky, aber hey: Adrenalin is what we really want!  
Aaaaaaaaaber: Es ist verdammt ANSTRENGEND und AUFREIBEND (für das Hinterteil)!!! Kein "mal eben aus dem Sattel gehen und ein wenig entspannen", immer und immer und IMMER NUR pedalieren...  Na ja - daran gewöhne ich mich auch noch...

Gestürzt bin ich NICHT (Lupi hätte 10 verloren, wenn ich auf sein Wettangebot eingegangen wäre!), nur zwei Mal fast: Zuerst, als ich bergauf versucht habe, an einer Kante das Hinterrad nachzuziehen (Irgendwie hat das nicht richtig geklappt -> ausgeklickt -> Sattelspitze in Oberschenkel gerammt - aber kanpp nicht abgegangen!). Und dann bei über 30 Sachen auf dem Steilufer, als ich mit Alex quatschend ohne nachzudenken einfach mal so (wie immer) auf den waagerecht stehenden Pedalen hinabrollen wollte - ein Katapult ist nichts dagegen!!! Abgang über den Lenker wieder nur knapp verhindert...  

Fazit: Die Nightrides (und Überlandfahrten nach Lübeck oder sonstwohin) werden jetzt wohl immer mit diesem genialen Teil gemacht werden! Fixed Riding (Offroad nennt man das übrigens SCORCHING) ist einfach nur genial, eine vollkommen neue Erfahrung, man entdeckt das Radfahren sozusagen neu, man ist ganz anders "vereint" mit dem Bike, man geht eine unglaublich dichte Symbiose ein...  Man muss sein Bike lieben, man muss verrückt sein und die Gefahr und den Nervenkitzel lieben, um so zu fahren... Ich will es nicht mehr missen.

Glückliche Harmonie 20 Meter über dem Boden:





Posen mit Bier auf der Travemünder Woche:





Gößere und detailliertere Bilder HIER.

P.S.: @Günni: Ich brauche das Blatt erstmal doch nicht - meines läuft wunderbar rund! Es ist leider doch so, dass das Ritzel nicht ganz mittig verschraubt ist...  :-(((  Das werde ich gleich mal versuchen durch Feilen zu beheben...

P.P.S.: @Günni: Wahrscheinlich werde ich es doch noch so machen, wie du vorgeschlagen hast: Lenker umdrehen, Bögen halb absägen und Bremshebel nach unten!


----------



## Sil (30. Juli 2004)

Uff, das hört sich anstrengend an ....
Aber... warum nicht aufstehen? Müßte doch gehen... geht beim Spinning auch.... ???????????????????

LG
Sil


----------



## Lupi (30. Juli 2004)

Ja Ja , 

Meik der Gefahrensucher.

Aber ansonsten wieder schöne Tour bei bestem Wetterchen.

Und Harry , es ist damit also nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis dein Toxin erst zum SSP und dann zum Fixie umgebaut wird.


----------



## Anfall (30. Juli 2004)

Du... du... du hast die weiße Nabe ausgebaut  Welch eine Freveltat. Dafür sollte es eigentlich zwehn Schläge auf die nackte Eichel geben


----------



## Günni-Poo (30. Juli 2004)

P.P.S.: @Günni: Wahrscheinlich werde ich es doch noch so machen, wie du vorgeschlagen hast: Lenker umdrehen, Bögen halb absägen und Bremshebel nach unten![/QUOTE]


Fährt sich so auch wesentlich angenehmer, rate mal warum ich mein RR damals auf MTB- Lenker umgerüstet habe.  

@ sil= Das mit dem Spinnig stimmt, nur gibt es da keine äußeren Einflüsse (Gelände, Verkehr... ) auf die du reagieren mußt.


----------



## madbull (30. Juli 2004)

Sil schrieb:
			
		

> Aber... warum nicht aufstehen? Müßte doch gehen... geht beim Spinning auch.... ?


Ich schrieb ja auch "Kein "mal eben aus dem Sattel gehen und ein wenig entspannen"..."  Aufstehen und treten geht schon, aber halt nicht aufstehen und einfach so ein Stück stehend in den Pedalen rollen...
Und zum Wiegetritt: Mache ich deutlich weniger als mit Freilauf. Das ist irgendwie komplett anders. Mit Freilauf ist Wiegetritt irgendwie nie wirklich "rund", man hat immer Phasen (beim "Wechsel des Beines"), in denen kaum bis kein Druck auf dem Pedal ist... Es ist schwer zu beschreiben - jedenfalls ist der Wiegetritt deutlich anders und nicht annähernd so "erholsam" wie mit Freilauf. Vielleicht muss ich mich an diesen "runden Wiegetritt" auch erst gewöhnen...

Sind Spinning Bikes denn auch Fixed? Ich dachte immer, die haben ganz normal einen Freilauf...



			
				anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Du... du... du hast die weiße Nabe ausgebaut  Welch eine Freveltat...


Ruuuuuhig Blut....  Das andere Hinterrad habe ich ja noch. Da kommt noch ein Singlespeedritzel (mit Freilauf) rauf, dann wird die Felge mittig gezogen und schon habe ich ein SS-Laufrad zum Wechseln. Schließlich habe ich Janus ja eine RR-Tour versprochen, und die wär' mir mit dem Fix viel zu anstrengend und unangenehm...
Der Grund, warum ich aus diesem weißen Schraubkranz-Hinterrad kein Fixed gemacht habe ist ganz einfach: Das ist mir zu unsicher. Man hat kein zweites gegenläufiges Gewinde zum Sichern des Ritzels und kann somit nur einen Lockring feste gegendrehen und mit Loctite sichern und hoffen, dass es hält und sich das Ritzel beim Bremsen nicht abdreht...  
Und: Das Vorderrad ist ja noch drin...  



			
				Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Und Harry , es ist damit also nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis dein Toxin erst zum SSP und dann zum Fixie umgebaut wird.


Ja, Harry - wann bringst du dein Spaßbike mal wieder zur Inspektion zu mir?!  


Heute geht's schon wieder mit dem Fix auf die Piste: Ich muss für Sonntag den Einstieg in Kücknitz zu dem schönen Singletrail finden, der sich so herrlich bis zum Stülper Huk schlängelt...      (Günni - weißt du, wie ich da in Kücknitz fahren muss?)


----------



## Rabbit (30. Juli 2004)

Ich warte noch auf den Tag wo Meik auch seinen PC in die Tonne tritt und sich einen Abacus auf den Schreibtisch packt.
Nach dem Motto: "Immer dieser schei$$ neumodische Kram" 
Ne, im ernst Meik, das wäre eine ganz neue Erfahrung, glaube es mir. Jeder Chinese ist mit so einem etwa 1,50 Euro "teurem" Rechner schneller im rechnen als Du mit deiner 999,- Euro-Schüssel 

Ich kann's echt nicht verstehen 
Aber wenn's denn scheee macht! 


			
				madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, Harry - wann bringst du dein Spaßbike mal wieder zur Inspektion zu mir?!


Keine Angst, Du darfst sicher demnächst eine ISIS-Lager einbauen und die Truvativ Kurbeln dran schrauben. Aber das Schaltwerk und der Freilauf bleiben dran! 

cu,
Harry


----------



## Zwock (30. Juli 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> ...Aber das Schaltwerk und der Freilauf bleiben dran!...


Klar, brauchst du doch als Kettenspanner.

@Rabbit: Wilkommen im Club der Eingangfahrer, mr.brown ist auch noch nicht vergeben ;-)

@mr.white. Ha, da hast Du aber 'nen Freibrief geschossen, hat er doch glatt vergessen auf seine Schalthebel, Kassette und Kettenblätter zu bestehen ;-)

Gruß der Zwock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (30. Juli 2004)

Zwock schrieb:
			
		

> @mr.white. Ha, da hast Du aber 'nen Freibrief geschossen, hat er doch glatt vergessen auf seine Schalthebel, Kassette und Kettenblätter zu bestehen ;-)


Arghhhh, hilfeeeeeeeeee! 
Ihr versucht's aber auch mit allen Mitteln


----------



## Zwock (30. Juli 2004)

Karnickel schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ihr versucht's aber auch mit allen Mitteln...


Stichwort Mittel, was willst du denn für die Shifter und das Zeuch haben ;-)

Gruß der Zwock


----------



## madbull (30. Juli 2004)

Zwock - an Harry beißen wir uns die Zähne aus, der ist viiiiiiel zu vernünftig...  Er ist sozusagen unser michael59...   


Heute noch mal ein paar Kilometer Tourislalom gefahren und den Rennlenker für nicht befriedigend befunden. Lenker abgebaut, abgesägt, umgedreht. Auch nicht für gut befunden. Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht. Yeehaaaaaaa...................







(Mehr Fotos hier.)
(Griffe nur vorübergehend - hatte keine anderen mehr)
(Ach ja: Nach ewigen Rumgefeile habe ich das Ritzel endlich taumelfrei bekommen - Gott sei Dank!)
(...)
(Tja - SO schnell kann's gehen...)


----------



## *blacksheep* (30. Juli 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Heute noch mal ein paar Kilometer Tourislalom gefahren und den Rennlenker für nicht befriedigend befunden. Lenker abgebaut, abgesägt, umgedreht. Auch nicht für gut befunden. Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht. Yeehaaaaaaa...................


 
 WAS hast Du getan???????????????????????


----------



## madbull (30. Juli 2004)

Tja - die Frage ist halt: WAS macht ein Rennrad aus? Der Rennlenker? Die schmalen Reifen mit 8 Bar? Der Rahmen? Alles zusammen? Und/oder der Haupteinsatzzweck "Asphalt/Straße"?

Wie auch immer, ich gehe eh nie nach solchen "Konventionen", sondern brutzel mein eigenes Ding so, dass es mir maximalen Spaß macht. Und da bin ich mit diesem Bike so langsam ganz nah dran...

Im übrigen war es letzte Woche ein solches "Rennrad" mit "geradem" Lenker, das mich zum Aufbau dieses Bikes motiviert hat!

Janus - nicht weinen - nur weil ich jetzt einen anderen Lenker dran habe, kannst du immer noch deine Asphalttour mit Lupi und mir kriegen - ich steh dazu....  

Hach - wat froi ich mich!


----------



## *blacksheep* (30. Juli 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Janus - nicht weinen - nur weil ich jetzt einen anderen Lenker dran habe, kannst du immer noch deine Asphalttour mit Lupi und mir kriegen - ich steh dazu....
> 
> Hach - wat froi ich mich!


 Obwohl: Umso besser, mit dem Lenker gibst Du mehr Windschatten... 

 Ja, so ne Rennradtour sollten wir, sobald Lupi seinen Renner hat, unbedingt unternehmen!

 Gruss,

 Janus


----------



## Rabbit (30. Juli 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Heute noch mal ein paar Kilometer Tourislalom gefahren und den Rennlenker für nicht befriedigend befunden. Lenker abgebaut, abgesägt, umgedreht. Auch nicht für gut befunden. Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht. Yeehaaaaaaa...................


Jaaaaaaaaa, so langsam gefällt das Rad auch mir. Jetzt noch vorne ein zweites Blatt dran, hinten ein Neunfachkranz, Shifter und Schalwerk/Umwerfer hast Du sicher auch noch in der Kiste und dann könnte man über einen Kaufpreis reden


----------



## Lupi (30. Juli 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> WAS hast Du getan???????????????????????




Ich krieg mich auch nicht mehr ein, also vor 8 Tagen hat mir das Rad am besten gefallen.

Langsam wird alles wegamputiert und irgendwas ähnliches wieder angeflanscht.

Grausam, einfach grausam.




			
				Rennradkaputtmacher schrieb:
			
		

> Janus - nicht weinen - nur weil ich jetzt einen anderen Lenker dran habe, kannst du immer noch deine Asphalttour mit Lupi und mir kriegen - ich steh dazu....



Renner ist da , es kann losgehen




			
				Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Obwohl: Umso besser, mit dem Lenker gibst Du mehr Windschatten...
> 
> Ja, so ne Rennradtour sollten wir, sobald Lupi seinen Renner hat, unbedingt unternehmen!
> 
> ...




Ja prima , heute ist der Renner gekommen.

Es kann also losgehen


----------



## *blacksheep* (30. Juli 2004)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Ja prima , heute ist der Renner gekommen.
> 
> Es kann also losgehen


 Geil! Was fuer n schönes Stück hast Du Dir gekauft? Wollen wir nächstes Wochenende ne schnelle Tour rund um TDF unternehmen?

 Gruss,

 Janus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (30. Juli 2004)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich krieg mich auch nicht mehr ein, also vor 8 Tagen hat mir das Rad am besten gefallen.
> 
> Langsam wird alles wegamputiert und irgendwas ähnliches wieder angeflanscht.
> 
> Grausam, einfach grausam.






			
				Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Renner ist da , es kann losgehen
> ...
> Ja prima , heute ist der Renner gekommen.


So zeigt unser Rennrad-Freund Lupi seine unbändige Freude: Er wiederholt sich.  

Tröste dich, treuer Gefährte, du hast jetzt ja ein eigenes Rennrad...    Ich wollte ja NIE Rennrad fahren - erinnert ihr euch? Das habt ihr wohl in der letzten Woche vergessen...    Ich habe NIE den Rennlenker gelobt - im Gegenteil!  

Übrigens kommt da (sobald sie rauskommen - kann wohl noch dauern) ein WTB Dropbar ran! 

@Janus: ich weiß leider noch nicht, ob ich da Zeit habe - das weiß ich wahrscheinlich erst kurz vorher...


----------



## Martinbaby (30. Juli 2004)

Läßt es sich eigentlich am kommenden Donnerstag noch ohne Licht fahren, oder fahren schon alle "mit"? Meine Funzel wird bis Do noch nicht soweit sein (nachdem heute mein Conrad-Paket geöffnet und entleert vor der Tür lag  - habe ich aber sofort rekalmiert und bekomme gegen eine entsprechende Erklärung meinerseits kostenfrei eine zweite Zustellung) Also ich kann frühestens in einer Woche mit dem Basteln anfangen. Nehmt ihr auch "Unterbelichtete" mit  ?


----------



## Lupi (30. Juli 2004)

Bisher haben wir auch noch kein Licht gebraucht, auch wenn ich doch ein kleines Stecklicht dabei habe.Wenn die Pause nicht allzu lang ausfällt und wir mit einem kuzen Stop am Maritim oder Mole belassen geht das schon.

@Janus : am 8.8 steigt ein RTF in Bad Segeberg

@Meik : ja , ich weiß doch Du mochtest das Rennrad noch nie. Ist doch nur trotzdem schade was Du ihm antust.


----------



## Rabbit (30. Juli 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe NIE den Rennlenker gelobt - im Gegenteil!


Wenigstens da sind wir einer Meinung! Wie ihr euch erinnert kam ich damit ja auch nicht richtig klar


----------



## Waxweazle (31. Juli 2004)

Meeiikk ??? Die schöne weiße Lady ?? tststs   das ist echt schädlich was du da gemacht hast .... nicht gut   (sieht trotzdem verdammt ulkig aus   )
Greetz Thilo


----------



## Günni-Poo (31. Juli 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schrieb ja auch "Kein "mal eben aus dem Sattel gehen und ein wenig entspannen"..."  Aufstehen und treten geht schon, aber halt nicht aufstehen und einfach so ein Stück stehend in den Pedalen rollen...
> Und zum Wiegetritt: Mache ich deutlich weniger als mit Freilauf. Das ist irgendwie komplett anders. Mit Freilauf ist Wiegetritt irgendwie nie wirklich "rund", man hat immer Phasen (beim "Wechsel des Beines"), in denen kaum bis kein Druck auf dem Pedal ist... Es ist schwer zu beschreiben - jedenfalls ist der Wiegetritt deutlich anders und nicht annähernd so "erholsam" wie mit Freilauf. Vielleicht muss ich mich an diesen "runden Wiegetritt" auch erst gewöhnen...
> 
> Sind Spinning Bikes denn auch Fixed? Ich dachte immer, die haben ganz normal einen Freilauf...
> ...



Moin Meik,
würde wie schon damals gesagt die Strecke anders fahren. Von Travemünde aus in Richtung Kücknitz, danach entweder hinter der Gaststätte "Waltusen" in die Wälder und zurück in Richtung Küste. Die andere Variante wäre von Herrenwyk aus bis nach Siems und von da aus den Trail der dich bis zum Kieswerk nach Kreuzkamp führt. Ist zwar die Strecke anders rum wie du es geplant hast, läst sich aber wesentlich besser fahren. 

Huch hab gerade erst deine Umbau gesehen, nun ja sieht auf den ersten Blick fast so aus wie das Hollandrad meiner Schwester  . Im Endeffekt mußt du damit klar kommen und somit ist dein Geschmack entscheidend. Probiere trotzdem nochmal die Variante mit dem umgedrehten gekürzten RR- Lenker aus. Ist vom Prinzip her so ähnlich als wenn du nen schmalen MTB-  Lenker mit Hörnchen fährst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (31. Juli 2004)

Danke für die Tips, Günni, aber die gesamte große Runde ist einfach viel besser gegen den Uhrzeigersinn. Da gibt's mehrere Gründe...  
Es geht mir ja nur um das klitzekleine Trailstück vom Rand von Kücknitz/Roter Hahn bis zum Stülper Huk. 
Und ich denke auch, ich werde einfach den normalen Wanderweg nehmen, der von Dummersdorf direkt zum Stülper Huk führt - es werden sowieso schon alle ziemlich kaputt sein an der Stelle und sich nur noch auf die nächste Pause am Huk freuen, nachdem sie gerade so richtig auf dem Pferdetrail um den Waldhusener Forst durchgerüttelt und -geschüttelt worden sind...  
Und ab Stülper Huk ist der Weg eh klar...


----------



## madbull (31. Juli 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Geil! Was fuer n schönes Stück hast Du Dir gekauft? Wollen wir nächstes Wochenende ne schnelle Tour rund um TDF unternehmen?...


Ich kenne übrigens auch schöne Asphaltstrecken! Mein Vorschlag: An der Küste bis Neustadt, dann westwärts gen Holsteinische Schweiz, dort ein wenig auf und ab, dann um den Plöner See herum und wieder zurück. Lockere ~120km mit großem Anteil herrlich leerer, landschaftlich überaus reizvoller Landstraßen...   
Wenn schon Asphalt, dann wenigstens so...   

Die Strecke fahre ich btw NICHT fixed! Dafür bau ich mir einfach den 6-fach Original Zahnkranz wieder an das weiße Laufrad ran (und die hintere Bremse natürlich) und fahr 48-17 oder 48-15 Singlespeed...


----------



## madbull (3. August 2004)

Diesen Donnerstag wie üblich Start um 19:00. Zwei der drei Wetterdienste sagen noch nicht einmal mehr Schauer voraus, es dürfte also wieder scheeen werden.

Und denkt daran: Es wird immer dunkler. Wer nicht gerne mehr spürend als sehend durch die Dämmerung fährt, sollte vielleicht wenigstens eine Batterielampe mitbringen. Ich fahr aber schon noch ohne Licht - es geht also noch...


----------



## *blacksheep* (3. August 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne übrigens auch schöne Asphaltstrecken! Mein Vorschlag: An der Küste bis Neustadt, dann westwärts gen Holsteinische Schweiz, dort ein wenig auf und ab, dann um den Plöner See herum und wieder zurück. Lockere ~120km mit großem Anteil herrlich leerer, landschaftlich überaus reizvoller Landstraßen...
> Wenn schon Asphalt, dann wenigstens so...


 
 Klingt gut, sag wann und es kann losgehen.

  Gruss,

  Janus


----------



## Waxweazle (3. August 2004)

hey Jungs !! 
hab gerade ein Bike zusammen geschraubt .... aus mutters altem,  sieht verdammt geil aus !! aber noch nicht annähernd fertig *gg*
Ma sehn wie nich wird ...


----------



## Günni-Poo (5. August 2004)

Ok Leute,
das Wetter und das Wasser sind mehr als prächtig. Man sollte sich also durchaus die Zeit nehmen und mal in Travemünde in die Ostsee jumpen. Bei der DLRG- Brücke kann man von der Promenade aus direkt bis auf den Badesteg fahren.
Und wie gesagt, es lohnt sich 

@ Harry = Das Innenlager liegt bereit.


----------



## Anfall (5. August 2004)

Wird mal wieder nichts bei mir diese Woche.
Aber lasst bloß meine Rettungsschwimmerkollegen in Ruhe, für die es schon schwer genug, den ganzen Tag am Strand zu sauf.. arbeiten. Also benehmt euch am Strand!


----------



## madbull (10. August 2004)

Übermorgen wie immer selber Ort und selbe Zeit: P3 1900.


----------



## Anfall (10. August 2004)

Mein Licht ist noch immer nicht da, ist 'ne billige Cateye noc ausreichend?


----------



## madbull (10. August 2004)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Licht ist noch immer nicht da, ist 'ne billige Cateye noc ausreichend?


Die einzigen kurzen Stellen, an denen es etwas zu dunkel sein könnte, sind die kleinen Waldstücke auf dem Brodtner Steilufer. Aber trotzdem war letztes Mal glaube ich auch einer mit Cateye dabei - dürfte auf diesen breiten Wegen eigentlich kein Problem sein. 
Und ich bin sogar ohne Licht gefahren und habe mir einfach leuchten lassen: Man fährt als Unterbeleuchteter einfach am Hinterrad (leicht versetzt) eines hellen Sterns - und schon hat man allerbeste Sicht. So eine Aktion birgt auch noch ein wenig Spannung: In Kurven...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günni-Poo (10. August 2004)

Nun ja,
waren beim letzten Mal auch etwas langsam unterwegs. War trotz diesmal nur kurzer Eispause etwa eine 1/2 Stunde später zu Haus, wie bei der sonst üblichen Pizzapause. Hängt halt auch mit vom Tempo ab das von Tdf bis Travemünde gefahren wird.
Denn je später der Abend,
desto Finsterer die Nacht!


----------



## Anfall (10. August 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Die einzigen kurzen Stellen, an denen es etwas zu dunkel sein könnte, sind die kleinen Waldstücke auf dem Brodtner Steilufer.


Naja gut, so lang sind die ja nun auch nicht, und wenn das wirklich die dunkelsten Stellen sind, dann reicht die Cateye ja da vollkommen aus.



> Aber trotzdem war letztes Mal glaube ich auch einer mit Cateye dabei - dürfte auf diesen breiten Wegen eigentlich kein Problem sein.
> Und ich bin sogar ohne Licht gefahren und habe mir einfach leuchten lassen: Man fährt als Unterbeleuchteter einfach am Hinterrad (leicht versetzt) eines hellen Sterns - und schon hat man allerbeste Sicht. So eine Aktion birgt auch noch ein wenig Spannung: In Kurven...



Gut, dann werde ich mein Leben in eure Hände legen und jedwede Verantwortung auf euch abwälzen 

Hoffentlich komme ich bis Donnerstag noch zu einem kleineren Geldsegen, dann könnte sich meine Karre endlich mal wieder über etwas Benzin erfreuen und ihr dürft meine Gesellschaft genießen *räusper*  Naja, ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass es endlich diese Woche mit dem Nightride klappt.

Edit: Mit fällt gerade ein, war an Vaddis Rad nicht ein Dynamo + funktionierende Beleuchtung? Und lässt sich der Kram etwa abbauen? Mhh, da habe ich dann morgen ja noch was zu tun...


----------



## Sir Gempi (11. August 2004)

Ooooooohhh wie ist das schööön, oooooh wie ist das schöööön!!!!
So was Schönes ham wer lange nich geseeeehhn! Ooooooooooh wie ist das schön!

6:2, die Eintracht kanns noch!!!


----------



## Anfall (12. August 2004)

So, hoffentlich komme ich heute rechtzeitig, mal sehen, was wieder auf den Straßen los ist. 18:20 fahr ich los.


----------



## Lupi (12. August 2004)

Hallo liebe Leute,

viel Spaß auf den nächsten Rides, ich verbringe die Zeit gerade im Harz wo es auch seh schön ist.

Im gedanken fahre ich mit euch mit.


----------



## ouchylove (13. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich wollte mich noch für den gestrigen Abend bedanke. Erst ein längeres Stück durch den Wald und dann die Aussicht. 



			
				Günni-Poo schrieb:
			
		

> Nun ja,
> waren beim letzten Mal auch etwas langsam unterwegs.


Diesmal waren wir dann doch recht flott unterwegs und aber erst gegen 00:30 wieder in Timmendorf. Es war definitiv ein gelungener Nightride.

Lieben Gruss,
verena


----------



## Martinbaby (13. August 2004)

ouchylove schrieb:
			
		

> Diesmal waren wir dann doch recht flott unterwegs und aber erst gegen 00:30 wieder in Timmendorf. Es war definitiv ein gelungener Nightride.
> 
> Lieben Gruss,
> verena



Halb eins wieder in Timmendorf...

... na, wenn das kein Nightride ist. Bisher bin ich ja noch nicht mitgekommen, weil ich dachte, Ihr fahrt so im Halbdunkeln. Aber wo ist es schon nachts mit Meiks 35 Watt Leuchte dunkel! Also ich glaube, ich werde mir mal den nächsten Donnerstag abends frei halten... - vor allem weil ich jetzt auch eine Erleuchtung habe 

Also Daumen drücken für trockene Witterung am Donnerstag. 

@ouchylove: Wie sieht es mit einer Fahrgemeinschaft aus? Sach jetzt nicht Du willst nächsten Do nicht mehr


----------



## Günni-Poo (13. August 2004)

ouchylove schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich wollte mich noch für den gestrigen Abend bedanke. Erst ein längeres Stück durch den Wald und dann die Aussicht.
> 
> ...



Na schön,
habe nur die gefahrenen Zeiten bei "gleicher Wegstrecke" verglichen. Habe sogar teilweise bei der selben Strecke ohne Pizza noch der 22:30 Uhr Zug nach Lübeck bekommen. Und  0:30 Uhr??? Wo wart Ihr denn noch?
Na mal schauen, evtl. klappt´s bei mir nächste Woche nach Omi´s Birthday.
Las mich mal überraschen.  
Bis denne...


----------



## Rabbit (13. August 2004)

Nächsten Donnerstag bin vorraussichtlich ich mal wieder mit von der Partie! Kann dann gerne auch wieder 0:30h werden ... ich habe jetzt erst mal Urlaub   

Ich werde die Gelegenheit nutzen das kleine schwarze mitzubringen. Ich hoffe Meik findet dann Zeit mal wieder ein wenig dran zu schrauben 

cu,
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfall (14. August 2004)

Nächste Woche wird der gute Meik doch hier, oder etwa nicht? 
Und die Wettervorhersage für die nächste Woche ist auch nicht wirklich motivierend. Wobei, den Wetterfuzzis traue ich nicht mal zu, das Wetter für den nächsten Tag richtig voraus zusagen, also mal abwarten, ob der Sommer wiederkommt. 
Meine neue Lampe dürfte bis Donnerstag auch da sein, und das wäre dann 'ne gute Gelegenheit, die auszuprobieren \o/


----------



## Günni-Poo (14. August 2004)

Ups,
der nächste Donnerstag ist doch der 19.8.04 oder? Wie sieht´s da aus mit Berlin und der Single Speed WM? 
Nun Gut, ich werde wenn´s klappt direkt von Omi´s Birthday aus nach Tdf kommen. Vollgepumpt mit allem was dick und träge macht. Schauen wir halt mal.
Bis denne...


----------



## madbull (15. August 2004)

NATÜRLICH bin ich an diesem Donnerstag schon in Berlin - wo sonst!!!!!?!  

Der nächste Nightride wird also übernächste Woche erst stattfinden. Könnte eventuell allerdings etwas später werden als 19:00 - mal schauen, das weiß ich jetzt noch nicht so genau...  Aber ich werde das den Montag oder Dienstag vorher ankündigen...

Der letzte Ride war - wie ochylove schon bemerkt hat - ein extrem gelungener. Zuerst noch in der Sonne durch die Wälder und über Trails, um dann in der Dämmerung auf dem Hermann-Löns-Blick zu stehen, in Travemünde noch in der Eisdiele zu sitzen und in stockfinsterer Nacht über und am Strand zurückzufahren...


----------



## Anfall (16. August 2004)

...und dazu das "zarte" Quietschen und Knarzen meines Fahrrads. Romantik pur 
Aber schön war die Strecke auf jeden Fall


----------



## Günni-Poo (16. August 2004)

Ok,
da ja nun Meik am kommenden Donnerstag den "Hohen Norden" würdig in Berlin vertreten wird stellt sich die Frage wer nun Lust hat trotzdem an diesem Tag zu starten. Wie schon oben erwähnt bin ich den Nachmittag eh in Niendorf und hätte keine Probleme gegen 19:00 Uhr am P3 aufzuschlagen.   
Stellt sich nun die Frage, wer noch?  Wer hat noch Lust den kommenden Donnerstag im Sattel zu verbringen? Wir müßten halt in dem Fall in Travemünde, auf Grund des Windjammertreffens, mit verstärktem Fußgängeraufkommen im Bereich der Vorderreihe und der Travepromenade rechnen. Man könnte dort sicherlich auch das eine oder andere Pils schlürfen


----------



## Martinbaby (16. August 2004)

Was haltet Ihr denn davon am Donnerstag alternativ mal die Hasen in Ahrensburg ein wenig aufzumischen. Da soll es doch so einen prima guide geben ... 

Ahrensburg wäre auch für die Hamburger nicht so weit weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waxweazle (17. August 2004)

Hey Leute!
Nach langer Abstinenz bin ich auch ma wieder hier!Hab aber ganz genau keinen Bock mehr auch nur irgendwas an meinem Bike zu machen!Kotzen könnt ich echt ma! Da fahr ich mit meinem Beikilein (;D) zum Promenaden fest hier in Malente und was passiert, die treten auf meine 4 Tage alten neuen Laufräder, vorne ne 8 hinten mindestens ne 32 *intränenausbrech* ich war da echt kurz vorm weinen als ich um 2 uhr nachts die untat bemerkte! Nur hat mich eins getröstet, Philipps Bike, das noch über meinem lag (vorher stand es allerdings auch noch vor meinem) war vorne alles im arsch und nun hat er sich ein neues geholt   is geil das bike und war dafür echt günstig !!
polizei gerufen Versicherung gleich Sonntag angerufen "Nur gegen Diebstahl" *würg* Und was nun ?? mit ausbeulen wird das nix mehr ... kann mir aber auch keine neuen räder leisten ... *schluchz* muss ich wohl Mutter anpumpen !! hatte nun aber auch gerade ma ordentliche Laufräder (Mavic 221 felgen, DT Swiss Speichen und schwarze XT Naben!) Traumhaft hübsch und toll zu fahren und dann sowas     grrr
Naja aber weswegen ich eigentlich schreiben wollte, Next Donnerstag sprich der in den 20ern ... da würd ich auch ma wieder mitkommen, auch wenn ich 8 Stunden Schule habe nächsten Tag, das lässt sich irgendwie schon drehen! Ich will nämlich auch ma wieder mit ... auch mit nervenden 8 und ner 32 
Also   ich hoffe ma bis next week

Greetz Thilo ;D


----------



## madbull (25. August 2004)

Back from Berlin...   And it was fu**ing great...





























Morgen wie immer um 19:00!


----------



## Anfall (25. August 2004)

Die absoluten Uberbilder, sogar mit Wummen, wirklich klasse   
Wer sind denn die netten Herrschaften auf dem unteren Foto? (Abgesehen von deiner Wenigkeit, um dummen Kommentaren vorzubeugen ) Achja, hast du an das kleine rosane Teil zum Anheften gedacht?

Naja, mal shen ob es Donnerstag noch wat wird, wenn der Thilo mitkommt und etwas Spritgeld sponsort, dürfte es klappen, aber wenn nicht...  

Edit: Ok, die erste Frage hat sich wohl erübrigt, wenn ich mir deine Signatur so anschaue. Wird so langsam wirklich mal Zeit, ins Bett zu gehen, fürchte ich.


----------



## madbull (26. August 2004)

@Anfall: Jo, der hässliche rosa Button wartet hier auf dich...  

@all: Kommt irgendwer? Falls ja: Bitte bis heute Nachmittag irgendwie Bescheid geben - sonst blase ich diese Woche ab...


----------



## Kochermeister (26. August 2004)

Moin Moin,
ich wollte mich dann jetzt schon mal für nächste Woche anmelden,den 2.9.,
weil ich zufällig anwesend sein werde.Licht hab ich ja bekanntermaßen,stellt sich nur die Frage:wie ist das Wetter und wie sind die Temperaturen in der Ostsee?

Bis dahin,freu mich schon
Alex


----------



## madbull (26. August 2004)

Hey - Alex back in town - supi!  

Im Moment isses seeeehr durchwachsen, Aprilwetter gewissermaßen mit heftigen Schauern, aber auch sonnigen Abschnitten. Und relativ kühl für die Jahreszeit...
Aber wer weiß, wie's nächste Woche ist?!
Egal - du bist doch eh Allwetterfahrer, nicht wahr?  

Bis nächste Woche!


----------



## Günni-Poo (26. August 2004)

Na wie schaut´s denn mit heute Abend aus? Etwas mehr Feedback wäre schon nicht schlecht. Bis denne...


----------



## Waxweazle (27. August 2004)

Nabend Leute!
Ich konnte gestern nicht ... viel zu viel für die Schule zu tun! Is echt ma doof ... wert mich auch nur noch spontan zum Nightride festlegen am Donnerstag Nachmittag, dann weiss ich ob ich noch HA machen muss oder nicht aber da mein Bike eh noch unrund läuft is das auch nicht ganz so tragisch !!
Greetz Thilo


----------



## madbull (30. August 2004)

So - der Termin ist mal wieder eingetragen - wie immer Donnerstag um 19:00.

Dann tanzt mal alle an - das dürfte wieder ein richtig erinnerungswürdiger Ride werden: Tdf-Veteran Kochermeister-Alex ist extra aus Bielefeld angereist und das Wetter soll ab Donnerstag wieder richtig gut sein (sagen alle meine DREI Wetterlinks!)...
Mein Vorschlag: Wir nehmen zu Beginn noch eine halbe, dreiviertel Stunde Wald mit und starten dann mit dem Sonnenuntergang Richtung Travemünde...

Wer bringt Bier mit?


----------



## Anfall (30. August 2004)

Dabie dabei dabei \o/ Und natürlich mit dem wunderbaren Quietschen und Knarzen meines Fahrrads 
Und einen Kasten Einbecker Mai Urbock könnte ich wohl mitbringen, falls sich niemand gegen das Bier ausspricht (was ich dann auch als persönliche Beleidigung verstehen würde  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupi (31. August 2004)

Hallo,

nebenbei nochmal schöne Grüße aus dem verregneten Harz.

Auch hier soll ab Do. das Wetter besser werden.
Da ich noch eine Woche Nachschlag bekommen habe bin ich leider immer noch nicht dabei.
Das finde ich sehr schade wodoh der Alex mal wieder mal dabei ist.
So werde ich dann am Do. an euch denken wenn ich auf dem Ergometer strample.

Christian


----------



## Rabbit (1. September 2004)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich noch eine Woche Nachschlag bekommen habe bin ich leider immer noch nicht dabei.


Mensch Christian, daß die dich da ja nicht ganz dabehalten 
Wenn Du da raus willst, sag' einfach bescheid, dann starten wir 'ne Befreiungsaktion ... das wird ein Ausbruch!  

@Tour: Dann werde ich wohl morgen dabei sein und dem Alex alle Ehre erweisen 

Bis morgen,
Harry


----------



## madbull (1. September 2004)

Welcome Back - muskelgestählter Dolo-Hase...  

Falls Janus sich auch mal wieder aufraffen würde, könntest du übrigens gleich allen DREI Alex' die Ehre erweisen...    

Ich werde übrigens wahrscheinlich wieder mal mit einer Überraschung aufkreuzen - stellt schon mal die Münder auf...      

@Alex3: Also für MICH ist Einbecker Meik Ur-Bock mehr als OK - bei den anderen bin ich mir da aber nicht so sicher...


----------



## *blacksheep* (1. September 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Falls Janus sich auch mal wieder aufraffen würde, könntest du übrigens gleich allen DREI Alex' die Ehre erweisen...


 Vergiss es! Ich hab Kaiowana´s unerbittliches Harz-Rennrad-Trainingslager in den Beinen, ich rühre bis Freitag oder gar Samstag kein Rad an!  Euch jedoch wünsche ich viel Spass und herzliche Special-Grüsse an Alex und Alex!

 Gruss,

 Janus


----------



## Günni-Poo (1. September 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Vergiss es! Ich hab Kaiowana´s unerbittliches Harz-Rennrad-Trainingslager in den Beinen, ich rühre bis Freitag oder gar Samstag kein Rad an!  Euch jedoch wünsche ich viel Spass und herzliche Special-Grüsse an Alex und Alex!
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Janus



Was???
So lange brauchst du um wieder Fit zu werden. Oh Oh!!!
Laß die Beine und den Kopf nicht hängen.

Gruß Günni


----------



## Anfall (1. September 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> @Alex3: Also für MICH ist Einbecker Meik Ur-Bock mehr als OK - bei den anderen bin ich mir da aber nicht so sicher...



Alex3? Auf einmal fühle ich mich wieder so minderwertig 

Naja, egal. Es wird getrunken, was auf den Tisch kommt, fertig, aus. Und wer von euch alten Männern rummäkelt, bekommt nichts ab.


----------



## madbull (1. September 2004)

Alex3 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Es wird getrunken, was auf den Tisch kommt...


@Alex3: Geil - Hatten wir noch nie!!! Aber kriegst du den echt in dein Cabrio...     

Die Benennung erfolgte übrigens rein chronologisch nach Auftauchen bei den Timmendorfer Nightrides - kein Grund für MWG'e also...   

Na - ich werde dann mal morgen noch etwas zum Knabbern besorgen, wenn ich dran denke...  Und mit Rucksack fahren, damit wir auch ein paar Hopfenkaltschalen mitbekommen...

@Hase: Bringste das Poison mit? Dann kann Günni die Teile mitbringen und ich alles bei mir zusammenbauen bis zum nächsten Mal...

So - ich muss weiterlernen...  Und noch mein Rad für morgen zusammenschrauben...


----------



## Anfall (1. September 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> @Alex3: Geil - Hatten wir noch nie!!! Aber kriegst du den echt in dein Cabrio...


Alles klar, die Herausforderung gilt, du wirst dich wundern, was alles in mein Auto passt 




> Die Benennung erfolgte übrigens rein chronologisch nach Auftauchen bei den Timmendorfer Nightrides - kein Grund für MWG'e also...



Puuuuh, mein Leben hat also doch noch einen Sinn, danke, oh großer Meister 




> So - ich muss weiterlernen...



Ach was würde ich dafür geben, jetzt schon studieren zu können, oder noch zur Schule zu gehen, mein momentanes Dahinvegetieren ist sowas von stinktlangweilig, da würde mich sogar Lernen aufmuntern 

Achja und Special-Ultra-Tripple-720-Backfrontsideflip-Gruß zurück an den Namensvetter 

PS: Postet hier mal mehr, ich brauch wat zu tun.


----------



## Rabbit (1. September 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Na - ich werde dann mal morgen noch etwas zum Knabbern besorgen, wenn ich dran denke...


Ich bring' mal wieder 'ne handvoll Fleischbällchen mit. Der Rest Hack von den Spaghetti Bolongnese mußte ja verwertet werden 


> @Hase: Bringste das Poison mit? Dann kann Günni die Teile mitbringen und ich alles bei mir zusammenbauen bis zum nächsten Mal...


So ist's geplant, danke für das Angebot und bis morgen!

Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaSaint! (2. September 2004)

Den Sonnenuntergang heute kann ich mir nicht entgehen lassen... 

So jung sehen Wir uns ja auch nicht mehr!!!    

Frage: Hat jemand aus HH Interesse auf Fahrgemeinschaft?

Greetz Steffen


----------



## Waxweazle (2. September 2004)

Leute, ich bin auch ma wieder dabei !! Weiss ztwar nicht wie ich denen das morgen in der Schule erklären soll, aber  naja hab mich halt breitschlagen lassen !! Ausserdem is ja auch mega oba klasse kränked wetter usw !!
Aber naja ich werd ma schaun, werd sicherlich nix mehr finden hier was ich mitbringen kann, hab ja nix denn bin ein armes kleines Mensch
Ach Alex, Umwerfer läuft noch nicht rund, muss noch nach unten eingestellt werden jaa wooohl weil wirft nicht ins untere ritzel ahhrgh
macvhst du schon  also alex T oder irgendwer von euch anderen tollen leuten, nicht wahr @meik or günni or die underen    ich bin nicht ausgelastet wie man sieht  arrrghghnj  also bis gleich so quasi

Thilo


----------



## Günni-Poo (3. September 2004)

Und???
Weiß inzwischen schon irgendjemand wer nun "Ho Ho" aus dem Odenwald ist???
Schon lustig, gell.
War ein toller Ride. See u next week... 

Ach ja, die Lampe ist wieder aufgetaucht.


----------



## Anfall (3. September 2004)

Stimmt, ich hatte mich auch schon gefragt, wer dieser Herr denn sein.
War vielleicht der junge Mann auf dem Fahrrad, der ohne Licht über den Parkplatz gefahren ist, man weiß ja nie 

Aber ein schönen Abend mal wieder und nächste dann mit Sekt statt Maibock


----------



## Bischi (3. September 2004)

DaSaint! schrieb:
			
		

> Den Sonnenuntergang heute kann ich mir nicht entgehen lassen...
> 
> So jung sehen Wir uns ja auch nicht mehr!!!
> 
> ...



Hehe... Super Angebot..  Vielleicht zu den nächsten "richtigen" Nightrides, wenn ich demnächst evtl. für längere Zeit Fussgänger bin   

Gruss
Bischi


----------



## *blacksheep* (3. September 2004)

Bischi schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe... Super Angebot.. Vielleicht zu den nächsten "richtigen" Nightrides, wenn ich demnächst evtl. für längere Zeit Fussgänger bin
> 
> Gruss
> Bischi


 Jau, immer wieder diese gemeinen Radarfallen an strategisch geschickt ausgewählten Orten!  Sobald mein Nicolai fertig ist, bin ich auch wieder dabei, dann kannste auf meine "Nachbarschaftshilfe" zählen! 

 Gruss,

 Janus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bischi (3. September 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Jau, immer wieder diese gemeinen Radarfallen an strategisch geschickt ausgewählten Orten!  Sobald mein Nicolai fertig ist, bin ich auch wieder dabei, dann kannste auf meine "Nachbarschaftshilfe" zählen!
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Janus



*gg*  Es war ein Videowagen     

Ist das neue Rad schon in der Mache?


----------



## *blacksheep* (3. September 2004)

Bischi schrieb:
			
		

> *gg*  Es war ein Videowagen
> 
> Ist das neue Rad schon in der Mache?


 Zumindest Rahmen und Gabel sind schon mal bestellt. Sobald abzusehen ist, wann Kalle den Rahmen liefern kann, kommen die restlichen Parts dazu und dann geht´s los... 

 Gruss,

 Janus


----------



## madbull (3. September 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Zumindest Rahmen und Gabel sind schon mal bestellt. Sobald abzusehen ist, wann Kalle den Rahmen liefern kann, kommen die restlichen Parts dazu und dann geht´s los...


Na na na...  Entwickel dich mal nicht zum Buddy II ...   

M., Schrauber, aber vor allem auch FAHRER...


----------



## madbull (7. September 2004)

Hier mal ein Bild des Bikes, das ich letzte Woche nur zu Testzwecken montiert hatte: Um auszuprobieren, wie sich ein MTB mit Fixed Gear fährt...







Ergebnis: Super! Muss her! Und ist auch schon im Bau (Habe auf meinem Dachboden noch einen Hi-Ten-Rahmen mit horizontalen Ausfallern gefunden, den ich vollkommen vergessen hatte!). Aber bitte nicht mit derart taumelnder und weicher Kurbel wie beim Testbike...  Und auch nicht unbedingt mit 52-18 - ein bisschen weniger darf es schon sein...






And now for something completely different...  And more important:


Diesen Donnerstag erst um 19:30!

Übrigens wird es Sekt geben - Alex3 aka Anfall aka Mrgolfcabrio hat B-Day und wir feiern rein (egal ob es nun wirklich 00:00 wird oder nicht - ich halte eh nichts von diesem spießigen ab Mitternacht "Jetzt ist aber schon morgen und nicht mehr heute"  ) ...



@Günni: Kannst du vielleicht irgendwo doch noch einen passenden Innenlagerschlüssel für Harrys Poison auftreiben? Meiner passt nicht mal über die Achse, weil das Loch hinten zu klein ist (Ich komme gar nicht bis zu dem Aluring)...


----------



## Günni-Poo (7. September 2004)

Jo Jo,
aber sicher doch. was brauchst du, nur die Nuß oder auch noch die Knarre? Und wie sieht´s aus mit nem ISIS- Kurbelabzieher, auch noch nötig? Schick mir ne PM oder ruf mich an und gib durch was du brauchst.  

Ruf mich an!!!


----------



## Rabbit (7. September 2004)

Günni-Poo schrieb:
			
		

> Jo Jo,
> aber sicher doch. was brauchst du, nur die Nuß oder auch noch die Knarre? Und wie sieht´s aus mit nem ISIS- Kurbelabzieher, auch noch nötig? Schick mir ne PM oder ruf mich an und gib durch was du brauchst.
> 
> Ruf mich an!!!


Danke für euren Einsatz, ihr beiden 

Ich werde diesen Do. vorraussichtlich nicht können, das wird sehr kurzfristig entschieden werden müssen. Wetter soll ja zum WE hin nach einem kleinen Einbruch am morgigen Mittwoch wieder richtig gut werden.  
Wäre schön wenn das Poison bis dahin schon seine neuen "Beinchen" hätte. Ansonsten komme ich halt mit dem goldenen Roß!

Bis die Tage,
Harry


----------



## Günni-Poo (7. September 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für euren Einsatz, ihr beiden
> 
> Ich werde diesen Do. vorraussichtlich nicht können, das wird sehr kurzfristig entschieden werden müssen. Wetter soll ja zum WE hin nach einem kleinen Einbruch am morgigen Mittwoch wieder richtig gut werden.
> Wäre schön wenn das Poison bis dahin schon seine neuen "Beinchen" hätte. Ansonsten komme ich halt mit dem goldenen Roß!
> ...



Heh Heh Heh,
da kommt der "Güldene Reiter". Wir tun was wir können, und wenn alles klappt hat dein Poison ab nächster Woche ne UKW Taste, nen Kickstarter und nen Sparwaschgang.


----------



## Rabbit (7. September 2004)

Günni-Poo schrieb:
			
		

> Wir tun was wir können, und wenn alles klappt hat dein Poison ab nächster Woche ne UKW Taste, nen Kickstarter und nen Sparwaschgang.


 Nur zu, das würde mir gefallen, insbesondere der Sparwaschgang, endlich nicht mehr das Bike selber puzten/waschen müssen


----------



## Günni-Poo (7. September 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Nur zu, das würde mir gefallen, insbesondere der Sparwaschgang, endlich nicht mehr das Bike selber puzten/waschen müssen


War vorhin bei Meik. Sieht mit deinem Bike ganz gut aus, läuft ganz gut inkl. Sparwaschgang. Nur beim Schleudern mußt du dich ganz doll Festkrallen.


----------



## Waxweazle (8. September 2004)

Ich hab mich ja auch verpflichtet, mit zu fahrn ;D
ich werde auch nachhause fahrn mit dem Cabrio, dann kann Alex3 auch trinken nach belieben ;D
Is sonne Art "IchKommeNachHause" Gutschein ... Gültig am 09.09.04 bis hin zum 10.09.04 3.Uhr !! Is doch ma ne Idee ... 
Ach mist   ich glaube oder nein .. ich weiss  ich habe noch nicht einma zu Hause Hausaufgaben gemacht dieses Jahr und JETZT werde ich ganz genau damit anfangen! dann hab ich morgen mehr Zeit !
ich werde morgen wieder nur Rücklicht haben meik ... ausser der Herr Alex3 wird mir sein Billiglicht leihen *hundeblick*  aber ohne gings ja auch ;D
Bisch morgen dann Liebe Leuts
Thilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfall (9. September 2004)

Zum Thema Sekt nochmal: Wenn jemand Plastikbecher haben sollte, bitte noch ein paar mitbringen, habe habe hier nur drei Stück gefunden


----------



## Waxweazle (9. September 2004)

hehe  bin schon ganz aufgeregt ... werd mir nachher noch ne Flasche RobbyBubble (oder wie der auch immer heisst holn)  das doch dieser Kindersekt ;D hoffe den hat Sky hier auch noch


----------



## Günni-Poo (9. September 2004)

Jepp,
Becher hab ich gerade noch gesorgt. Hätte aber auch noch ein paar Strohhalme für das absolute Bum Bum Flair im Sortiment.
Die gegorene Traubensaftlimo seht auch schon gestern im Kühlschrank.
Sollte soweit eigendlich alles klappen.


----------



## Anfall (10. September 2004)

Naja, die Strohhalme haben wir ja nicht gebraucht, vor allem nicht Meik. Hatten wir denn einen im Kahn, Herr Madmull, ja? Schön 

Aber war wirklich klasse, klarer konnte der Himmel nun wirklich nicht sein, der Sekt war auch sehr lecker und jetzt nochmal ein offizielles *Herzlichen Glückwunsch, alter Mann*


----------



## Pünktchen (10. September 2004)

Hallo Anfall und Günni,

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum Geburtstag und alles Gute.
         
       
Feier nicht so dolle, gibt nächsten Tag Köppi autsch.
           
       
         
Und laßt euch reichlich beschenken.
      

Gruß Pünktchen


----------



## Günni-Poo (10. September 2004)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, die Strohhalme haben wir ja nicht gebraucht, vor allem nicht Meik. Hatten wir denn einen im Kahn, Herr Madmull, ja? Schön
> 
> Aber war wirklich klasse, klarer konnte der Himmel nun wirklich nicht sein, der Sekt war auch sehr lecker und jetzt nochmal ein offizielles *Herzlichen Glückwunsch, alter Mann*



Auch Dir hier nochmal ein offizielles:
Haevy Birthday to You !!!


----------



## Waxweazle (10. September 2004)

hihi  is ja niedlich vom Pünktchen      

Von mir auch (wenn schon eh alle dabei sind) 

        

Allesch Gute Euch Beiden !! Und Alex ... Mach Das Dosenbier kalt ... Und Günni .. *räusper* "auch mit 40 hat man noch Träume... *sing*"   

        

Thilo

P.S.: Meiki war fully


----------



## Kochermeister (10. September 2004)

Ja, von mir auch einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Euch Beide und trinkt einen für mich mit  

Gruß Alex1
(auf die 1 bin ich echt stolz)


----------



## madbull (14. September 2004)

Ach ja - bevor ich es vergesse - ich habe diese Woche 5 Klausuren (gerade heute die ersten 2 hinter mir) und werde daher Donnerstag nicht fahren...

Wer trotzdem will: Nicht verzagen - Günni fragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (14. September 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja - bevor ich es vergesse - ich habe diese Woche 5 Klausuren (gerade heute die ersten 2 hinter mir)


Na dann: Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Günni-Poo (14. September 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja - bevor ich es vergesse - ich habe diese Woche 5 Klausuren (gerade heute die ersten 2 hinter mir) und werde daher Donnerstag nicht fahren...



Drücke Dir auch ganz fest die Däumchen.  

Und da war noch was,
Moin Moin wie schaut´s aus. Habt Ihr Lust am Donnerstag an der wilden Ostseeküste eure Stollen in die Norddeutsche Tiefebene zu schlagen? Wenn ja würde ich mich anbieten am Donnerstag von Timmendorf aus zu starten. Startzeit wie beim letzten mal gegen 19:30 Uhr.


----------



## madbull (14. September 2004)

Danke euch für eure Däumchen...        Heute ist es ja auch schon ziemlich gut gelaufen...

Dafür die Rückfahrt umso weniger: Meine geliebte Dorfschlampe, mein ss.mule, der Monat für Monat 50-60 kg Zuladung wacker ertragen hat, hat heute letztendlich aufgegeben: Riss in der Kettenstrebe...  Hält zwar noch, weil dieser direkt neben der Querstrebe hinterm Tretlager ist, aber seine Stunden (oder Minuten?!) sind definitiv gezählt...

Es hat nicht zufällig noch jemand einen Stahlrahmen in 40-50 cm mit horizontalen Ausfallern und Gepäckträgeranbaumöglichkeit stehen?


----------



## Günni-Poo (14. September 2004)

Ups,
mein Beleid!!!


----------



## Günni-Poo (16. September 2004)

Na wie schaut´s aus? Noch irgend jemand Lust heute in Timmendorf zu starten?
Das Wetter ist hier echt super und vielversprechend.


----------



## madbull (21. September 2004)

10 - 20 l/qm ???!???  (wetter.de)  Ohne mich...    

Darum und weil ich am nächsten Morgen eh sehr früh mit dem Bike durch den Regen zu meiner letzten Klausur muss) werde ich auch diese Woche wieder nicht fahren!

Ich denke, ab nächster Woche wird es wieder den gewohnten Rhythmus geben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waxweazle (21. September 2004)

ich schreib auch noch Klausuren bis zu den Ferien !! 
Daher nächste Woche ma sehn !! ich muss mir nun erstma Oppas Auto holn, weil bei sonnem Wetter habe ich keine Lust mit dem Bike zu fahren   neenee  sitz dann nur Nass in der Schule rum ...
Also von meiner Seite vielleciht bis nächste Woche, sonst noch ka  

Greetz Wax


----------



## Lupi (21. September 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> 10 - 20 l/qm ???!???  (wetter.de)  Ohne mich...
> 
> Darum und weil ich am nächsten Morgen eh sehr früh mit dem Bike durch den Regen zu meiner letzten Klausur muss) werde ich auch diese Woche wieder nicht fahren!
> 
> Ich denke, ab nächster Woche wird es wieder den gewohnten Rhythmus geben...




Meik , was ist los mit Dir ???

Also ich kann mich errinnern da ging es bei 30l erst richtig los bei Dir.

Du wirst doch nicht etwa nur älter , sondern auch vernünftiger geworden sein ???

In diesem Sinne 

Christian


----------



## madbull (21. September 2004)

Ja ja, so ist das halt im Alter - du kennst das ja...  Es wird Herbst, man spürt die Gicht wieder in den Fingerspitzen und das Fernsehprogramm wird wieder besser...  Die Wege werden matschig, die Treckingstrecke kommt einem auch immer länger und schwieriger vor und da überlegt man halt genau, ob man sich solche Strapazen noch antun will...   

Aber lass uns mal die nächste Woche ins Auge fassen für unsere Altherrenfahrradtour - ja, Christian?  


...



Mal sehen, ob ich am Freitag morgen die 26 oder 27 Kilometer zur FH bei Dauerregen und Gegenwind diesmal in noch weniger als den 60 Minuten (inkl. Ampelstops) vom letzten Mal schaffe...  Mit dem 18kg SSer mit 2,35er Reifen und 2,5 bar selbstredend...


----------



## Pan (21. September 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> 10 - 20 l/qm ???!???  (wetter.de)  Ohne mich...



Moin Harry!

Gut geschlafen???   

Gruß
Pan


----------



## Rabbit (22. September 2004)

@Pan: Verwarnung wegen Spamming! 
(Meik war eben auch schon immer nur so'n Harry) 

@Meik: Richtig so, EInsicht und Vernunft ist der beste Weg zur Besserung! 
BTW: Natürlich werde auch ich bei dem Wetter nicht dabei sein. Heute Nacht wäre sicher unser Keller wieder abgesoffen wenn nicht einer der Nachbarn den "Deichschutz" veranlasst hätte und die Aussenkellertreppe mit einem Brett, viel Sand und eine Rolle altem Teppich "abgedichtet" hätte.


----------



## Waxweazle (24. September 2004)

Sagt ma Leute !! 
Mir is langweilig weil gleich ab ins Bambu (Neustadt) und muss nun ein bisschen reinhaun hier weil meine beste Freundin reinfeiert ... gut sie fährt auch aber ich kann ja trinken ;D !!!
Aber mir is sowas von öde, aber sowas von mega öde !!! 
Macht was ... is denn keiner On von euch und Häschen, was is eigentlich bei euch los da im fast HH ??? Abgesoffener Keller usw !!
sagt ma, hat einer von euch schonma was gutes von der Uni in hannover gehört, speziell im Geschichststudium ??? weil ich würde da ganz gern mit nem Kumpel studieren (er Medizin) und dann wär ne WG schon geil   vor allem Deister is näher dran und da würde ich gern ma mitfahrn !!
Heidelberg wär auch klasse  aber naja   das nicht mein Niveau (also die sind besser  )
Achja und Anfall zieht nach Kiel !!  Jawohl also wird Nightride nicht mehr so häufig was, weil er ja immer mein Fahrer war !!
So nun brauch ich noch mehr Bier !!
Also wir sehn uns bald hoff ich trotzdem ma wieder !!
Will ja ma die neuen MTBler aus meiner Gegend motivieren mitzukommen  wär ja ne Idee !!

Also @ all (Meik Günni Christian Alex 1 Alex 2 und Häschen und Janus und Bischi der Führer    scheinlos herum irrt   und der erst klar auch)

reinhaun

Bis bald hoff ich


----------



## Anfall (25. September 2004)

Waxweazle schrieb:
			
		

> Achja und Anfall zieht nach Kiel !!  Jawohl also wird Nightride nicht mehr so häufig was, weil er ja immer mein Fahrer war !!



Wer behauptet denn, dass ich nicht trotzdem am Donnerstag in den Süden nach Tdf fahre?


----------



## Günni-Poo (25. September 2004)

Na super,
dann können wir´s kommenden Donnerstag wieder krachen lassen. Wollen doch mal schauen was der Herbst uns so bringt.    
Ach ja, hab heute beim Aldi schon den ersten Glühwein erspäht, oh year!


----------



## Anfall (25. September 2004)

Sehr schön, dann also Donnerstag Glühwein und Spekulatius/Lebkuchen auf'm ollen Herrmann. Aber dieses Mal bitte nicht schon wieder drei Flaschen für vier Personen


----------



## Waxweazle (25. September 2004)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Wer behauptet denn, dass ich nicht trotzdem am Donnerstag in den Süden nach Tdf fahre?





da steht nur "nicht so häufig"  Klug********r   echt ma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Netghost (26. September 2004)

Moin leute, 
Ich bin auch mal wieder da.
MAl ne kleine frage: Wie siehts bei euch eigentlcih mit einem Nightride am Wochenende aus?
Da ich unter der Woche immer Abends arbeiten muss und ich dieses Jahr keien urlaub mehr bekomme, werd ich donnerstags leider nicht können.

...wobei Licht muss ich mir immer noch besorgen


----------



## Günni-Poo (27. September 2004)

Jo Jo,
die Lebkuchen liegen schon zu Abmarsch bereit. Zum anderen gibt´s in Travemünde nen neuen Döner- Shop. Schmeckt echt Lecker da und ist mit Sicherheit mal nen kleinen Stop wert.
Döner und Gühwein auf der Mole oder vorm Aqua Top, klingt nach Multi-Kulti-Herbstspaß


----------



## Rabbit (27. September 2004)

Ich werd's wohl auch diese Woche nicht schaffen. Bin dann aber wohl am 7.10. mal wieder dabei!

Viel Spaß (Wetter soll ab Donnerstag ja wieder prima werden) und bis die Tage!


----------



## madbull (27. September 2004)

Lupi wird Glühwein mitbringen (Einen Liter - Hat wer so'ne Thermo-Bottle und bringt noch einen mit?   ), Günni die Lebkuchen, es wird immer dunkler...  Kurz gesagt...

Die Nightride-Saison ist da! 

Und darum rufe ich für diesen Donnerstag um 19:30 (P3, wie immer, klar...) zur Eröffnung derselben den

Nightrideröffnungsglühweinundlebkuchen-nightridenummereinszweitausendvier

aus...

Kommt zahlreich - umso lustiger wird es...


----------



## Anfall (27. September 2004)

*meld für Thermoskanne mit Glühwein*
Möglich wären sogar deren zwo, mal sehen, wieviele sich anmelden


----------



## Günni-Poo (27. September 2004)

Jupp,
wird lustig werden. Müssen nur aufpassen das wir uns im Dunkeln beim Lebkuchenmüffeln nicht auf die Finger beissen.


----------



## Zwock (28. September 2004)

mr.white schrieb:
			
		

> ...Glühwein...


Ist es schon so kalt bei euch?

Gruß der Zwock aka mr.blonde


----------



## madbull (28. September 2004)

Zwock schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es schon so kalt bei euch?


Alles rechtzeitige und präventive Abhärtung für die wirklich kalten Tage...


----------



## Günni-Poo (28. September 2004)

Zwock schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es schon so kalt bei euch?
> 
> Gruß der Zwock aka mr.blonde



Wieso Kalt? Die Laune zählt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (29. September 2004)

Netghost schrieb:
			
		

> ... ne kleine frage: Wie siehts bei euch eigentlcih mit einem Nightride am Wochenende aus?
> ...wobei Licht muss ich mir immer noch besorgen


Schau mal hier ...  Bis dahin müsstest du doch auch Licht haben, oder?


----------



## Lupi (29. September 2004)

Hallo liebe Leute,

die entscheidung viel mir nicht leicht, aber ich habe mich nun hinreussen lassen einer anderen Veranstaltung beizuwohnen.

Also ich bin nicht dabei , deshalb bringe ich auch keinen Glühwein mit.

Euch aber viel Spaß


----------



## Anfall (29. September 2004)

Ihr miesen kleinen 
Also nur noch zu dritt? Naja, wird auch schön kuschelig


----------



## Günni-Poo (30. September 2004)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr miesen kleinen
> Also nur noch zu dritt? Naja, wird auch schön kuschelig


Joh Joh,
aller guten Dinge sind (wir) 3.    
Ähm wie sieht´s aus? Lupi hat sich hinreussen lassen, wir brauchen dann noch Glühwein? Könnte ich bei Bedarf noch hinbekommen, wie schaut´s bei Euch aus?
Bis dennne...


----------



## Waxweazle (30. September 2004)

sauft ihr ma   ich muss lernen und viel schlimmer   hab gestern auch noch 33,70 ausgegeben weil wir auf ner Messe waren (Das geld is nur für Alk danach)


----------



## Anfall (30. September 2004)

Günni-Poo schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm wie sieht´s aus? Lupi hat sich hinreussen lassen, wir brauchen dann noch Glühwein? Könnte ich bei Bedarf noch hinbekommen, wie schaut´s bei Euch aus?






			
				Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> *meld für Thermoskanne mit Glühwein*
> Möglich wären sogar deren zwo, mal sehen, wieviele sich anmelden


 *hust*

Wobei ich nur eine Literflasche Glühwein habe, aber da ich eh Fahrer bin, bleibt für euch beide dann genug übrig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zwock (30. September 2004)

white schrieb:
			
		

> ...die wirklich kalten Tage...


soll das heissen, das es noch kälter wird?



			
				Hui Buh schrieb:
			
		

> ...Die Laune zählt!


Was trinkt ihr dann im Winter?

Gruß und viel Spaß, der Zwock


----------



## madbull (30. September 2004)

Zwock schrieb:
			
		

> soll das heissen, das es noch kälter wird?


Nö - nicht wirklich... Das kommt einem nur so vor, wenn die Temperatur immer weiter runter geht...  



			
				Zwockl schrieb:
			
		

> Was trinkt ihr dann im Winter?


Noch mehr...   

...


Ansonsten kann der Abend kommen - wir zwei Hübschen sind bereit ...


----------



## Rabbit (30. September 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten kann der Abend kommen - wir zwei Hübschen sind bereit ...


Mal ein kleiner Hinweis auf die Verhaltensregeln: Dies ist das MTB-Forum 
Nicht, das Alan uns hier schon immer öfter mit seinen Rennradgeschichten langweilt ... jetzt fängst Du auch schon so an 

Ich hoffe ihr hattet viel Spaß heute Abend 

Bis Do. in einer Woche,
Harry


----------



## Alan (30. September 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht, das Alan uns hier schon immer öfter mit seinen Rennradgeschichten langweilt ...



Bah, ignorantes Pack...  Erst probieren, dann meckern. Es war sehr schön heute morgen, bin locker gegen zehn los und für gut zwei Stunden auf ruhigen Straßen durch herrlichsten Sonnenschein, kleine Nebelbänke und aufsteigenden Dunst gefahren. Einfach herrlich... 
Zur Beruhigung: Sonntag war ich erst beim MTB-Bundesliga - Rennen und dann selber mit dem MTB unterwegs. Es ist also noch nicht alles verloren. 

Gruß

Det


----------



## Rabbit (1. Oktober 2004)

Alan schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Beruhigung: Sonntag war ich erst beim MTB-Bundesliga - Rennen und dann selber mit dem MTB unterwegs. Es ist also noch nicht alles verloren.


Da gibt sich aber einer die größte Mühe den Kontakt zur "Basis" nicht zu verlieren  

Ja, gestern wäre ich auch gerne mal wieder 'ne Runde gefahren, hatte aber leider keine Zeit ...
Und die Wettervorhersage für's Wochenende ist ja nicht so berrauschend


----------



## madbull (1. Oktober 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ja, gestern wäre ich auch gerne mal wieder 'ne Runde gefahren, hatte aber leider keine Zeit ...


Du hast leider auch gerade wieder einen der erinnerungswürdigsten Nightrides verpasst: Sternenklar, ein fast voller, gerade aufgehender Mond, wenige, leichte Nebelfelder, kaum ein Lüftchen und nicht zu kalt, so dass man in den Glühweinpausen nicht frierte - einfach herrlich...
Und dann mit dem Rennrad mit 7 Bar und Tunnelblick in gewohnt hoher Geschwindigkeit über die Wege und den Schotter zu fliegen - überirdisch...  Ich werde wohl in der nächsten Zeit zu den Nightrides immer den Renner nehmen...

...   ...   ...   ...   ...   ...   ...   ...   ...


An dieser Stelle möchte ich, da die Nightride-Saison ja im Grunde gerade begonnen hat, an alle, die an den Timmendorfer Nightrides teilnehmen oder daran interessiert sind, die Frage richten, welche *Startzeit* am besten passen würde?!?

Vielleicht kommen wir ja auf einen Nenner, der allen einigermaßen gerecht wird...



Für nächste Woche haben sich übrigens schon eine Menge Leute angesagt - könnte mal wieder ein etwas "größerer" werden...


----------



## Günni-Poo (1. Oktober 2004)

Jupp,
kann mich Meik nur anschließen. Es war ein super Abend und ein toller Ride. Und all denen die nicht mit von der Party waren     
Ein fazinierender Ride durch die im Mondlicht erhellte Nacht. Dazu noch noch der klare nördliche Sternenhimmel, die Nebelfelder in den Senken, die Reflektionen des Mondlichtes in den seichten Wogen der Lübecker Bucht, dazu der lecker Glühwein gepaart mit reichlich Lebkuchen. Einfach nur super, Jam Jam.


----------



## Netghost (2. Oktober 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Schau mal hier ...  Bis dahin müsstest du doch auch Licht haben, oder?



Das mit dem licht ich ja das kleinere Problem... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  da muss ich mich verkleiden.  Und du hast ja sowas von keien ahnung wie einfallslos ich da bin


----------



## Waxweazle (2. Oktober 2004)

Na wenn ich sowas schon wieder von Günni hör ... herrjee    wär ja auch gern, aber dachte das ich Klausur schreibe, dem war aber nicht so irgendwie ... naja soll mir recht sein !!
Nächsten Donnerstag versuche ich auch wieder dabei zu sein !! Und wie immer, ohne Licht  Kann mir das im Moment einfach nicht leisten ... vielleicht halte ich es ja den ganzen Winter durch immer ohne Licht bei euch mitzufahrn ;D 
Achso und ich die Aldi-Sachen sind klasse !! Die Jacke habe ich nun auch immer so an zum rumlaufen, is nämlich mega toll


----------



## madbull (4. Oktober 2004)

So Leute - wer hat diese Woche vor zu kommen (es soll nicht regnen) und welche Startzeit wäre genehm (19, 19,5 oder lieber sogar 20)?

Sagt an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günni-Poo (4. Oktober 2004)

Ich denke 19:30 wäre schon ganz ok.


----------



## Anfall (4. Oktober 2004)

Ja, 19:30 klingt ganz gut. Mal sehen, wie das am Mittwoch mit dem Umzug alles so lüppt, aber eigentlich müsste es am Donnerstag klappen.


----------



## Lupi (4. Oktober 2004)

19.30 Uhr ist erstmal vorgemerkt.


----------



## Waxweazle (4. Oktober 2004)

Also ich halte mich wie immer an meinem Fahrer ... wollte diesma nämlich auch eigentlich wieder mit, weil sind ja Ferien !!   
Wenn Alex3 das denn hinbekommt mit Umzug und am Donnerstag fährt, komme ich auch wieder mit ... mit OHNE Licht   wie immer halt ;D


----------



## madbull (5. Oktober 2004)

Ich habe soeben 19:30 für diesen Donnerstag eingetragen. Um zahlreiches Erscheinen wird gebeten - allein fahr' ich zur Zeit genug durch die Nacht...


----------



## Pünktchen (5. Oktober 2004)

Bin wenn nichts dazwischen kommt auch wiedermal mit dabei.    

Gruß Pünktchen


----------



## Zwock (5. Oktober 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe soeben 19:30 für diesen Donnerstag eingetragen. Um zahlreiches Erscheinen wird gebeten - allein fahr' ich zur Zeit genug durch die Nacht...


Moin white,

man könnte annehmen, das bei euch sowas wie Demokratie gelebt wird. So wird das nichts, Du mußt bestimmen, der Rest folgt dann schon ;-)

Viel Spaß, blonde.


----------



## Günni-Poo (5. Oktober 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahr' ich zur Zeit genug durch die Nacht...



Wer reitet so spät durch´s Dunkel der Nacht?
Es ist der Meik, auf seinem Bike!     

Ciao, bis Do!


----------



## Günni-Poo (7. Oktober 2004)

Das Wetter hier ist hervorragend. Der Sternenhimmel der letzten Nacht war auch super. Kann heute also nur gut werden. Martina und ich kommen bestimmt.
Bis denne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (7. Oktober 2004)

Günni-Poo schrieb:
			
		

> ... Martina und ich kommen bestimmt.


Ich werd's wieder mal nicht schaffen! 

Viel Spaß und einen netten Ride  
Harry


----------



## madbull (7. Oktober 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werd's wieder mal nicht schaffen!
> 
> Viel Spaß und einen netten Ride
> Harry


Gar nicht so schlecht - jedes Mal, wenn du nicht da warst, hatten wir bisher einen besonders schönen und erinnerungswürdigen Nightride...   
Und das wird es heute sicher auch wieder, wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schau, wo oben der blaue Himmel und darunter meine neue Liebe zu sehen sind...  Mit Letzterer war ich gerade wieder ein wenig auf den Promenaden und im Wald spazieren - ein absoluter Uber-Traum (= besser als ich es mir je hätte träumen lassen  )...     Würde ich mir jetzt ein Bike bauen lassen, hätte es exakt diese Geometrie...

siSSy is back! Besser, schöner und fixer als je zuvor...   







Und in den nächsten Tagen, Wochen und Monaten wird sie noch besser und schöner werden (zuerst in der nächsten Woche die Kurbeln (schwarze) - die auf dem Bild sind die von meinem Mule)...   

Bis nachher all ihr Glücklichen, die ihr in den Genuss kommen werdet mitzufahren!    

P.S.: Ich bringe Kekse mit - hat wer Glühwein dabei?


----------



## Rabbit (7. Oktober 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Gar nicht so schlecht - jedes Mal, wenn du nicht da warst, hatten wir bisher einen besonders schönen und erinnerungswürdigen Nightride...


Mußt Du denn immer noch mal in die offene Wunde nachtreten?  

Es werden auch wieder bessere Zeiten kommen, da bin ich sicher!


----------



## Anfall (7. Oktober 2004)

Tzz, dass der Hase sich immer so rar (keine lustigen "oder zip oder ace"-Witze bitte!) machen muss...

Aber Glühwein werde ich dann noch schnell gegen 17:30 von Aldi kaufen und wehe, es gibt nicht genug Kekse dazu.

Ach und Meik, pass auf, dass das Trek nicht irgendwann zufällig unter meinem Arsch durch Malente fahrend auftaucht, das Rad sieht verdammt geil aus


----------



## Waxweazle (7. Oktober 2004)

Meik ... mach mir auch so eins !! BEFEHL !!   

ich bin nachher auch bei der Party dabei !! Heute möcht ich ma wieder ein bisschen was haben, nicht wahr Herr Alex3 ...

Achja und du wohnst bald in K I E L ... nur so zur Erinnerung   
ich bring glaube ich ne Thermoskanne Tee mit, oder kaufe auch noch Glühwein !! Gewürzspeckulatius bringe ich wohl auch mit, jaaaa  das wird ne Idee sein ... muss ich nur entweder klauen oder meine Mutta anpumpem !!

*Und @ Harry * !! Ich bekomme immer noch ein Eis von dir, ich glaube du drückst dich davor !! Das finde ich nicht korrekt      


 


Greetz Thilo   bis nachher quasi


----------



## madbull (7. Oktober 2004)

Wer auch so eins will - muss sich beeilen...  Das große E hat mal wieder eins, endet um 20:18 ...  Der letzte war vor ein paar Wochen, der ging um 55 weg...  Ich kann die nur empfehlen, auch wenn es nur die neueren, geschweißten (nicht gemufften) sind...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81680&item=7104560639&rd=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (8. Oktober 2004)

GOTT war mir K A L T . . .

Nächstes Mal aber ganz sicher mit "richtiger" Hose und nicht so'nem Sommer-Lycra-Zeugs...  

Lustig war's trotzdem, vor allem als 300 Meter vor Ende dies passierte...


----------



## Anfall (8. Oktober 2004)

Jaja, der Glühwein wärmt doch nur kurzzeitig bei gewissen Personen... 

Aber war wieder mal ein schöner Nightride, nur leider ohne Mond und die "Kurbelsituation" (keine weiteren Kommentare von meiner Seite dazu). Und nächstes Mal werde ich wieder der Fahrer sein, ansonsten kann man mich in einpaar Wochen bei den anonymen Alkis treffen.


----------



## Waxweazle (8. Oktober 2004)

Also ich fands oberkomisch     als die Kurbel an deinen Füssen hing, we, passiert sowas schonma     nur viel schlimmer ... meine Hinterradnabe hat Spiel AARRGGHH      und weiss nicht warum, muss beim einbaun zu Haus passiert sein ... naja da wird sich schon irgendwas machen lassen!    

Achso ich war auch ganz glücklich, dass ich Fahrer war ;D


----------



## Lupi (8. Oktober 2004)

na , wieder was nerpaßt.

Bei mir hat leider der Not/Bereitschaftsfuchs zugeschlagen.

Aber die nächsten 3 Wochen habe ich Ruhe.


----------



## Günni-Poo (8. Oktober 2004)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> na , wieder was nerpaßt.
> 
> Bei mir hat leider der Not/Bereitschaftsfuchs zugeschlagen.
> 
> Aber die nächsten 3 Wochen habe ich Ruhe.


 Na Na Na???


----------



## Waxweazle (8. Oktober 2004)

Nabend meine Freunde !!

Also Lupi, ganz schlecht geplant ich bin die nächste Woche an der Nordsee   da kann ich schonma nicht, naja und die Woche danach wird sich spontan entschieden denke ich, je nachdem was Fahrer sagt !!

Trotzdem   bis nächsten Samststag   bin ab nu ne Woche weg ;D;D;D

euer Thilo


----------



## Anfall (11. Oktober 2004)

Wer auch immer diesen Donnerstag zum Nightride kommen mag: Warm, und ich meine warm, anziehen (das gilt besonders für eine gewisse Person aus Tdf, die besonders frostanfällig ist ). Das ist ja wohl sowas von ******* kalt draußen, ich bin heute fast auf dem Sattel festgefroren.
Diese Woche brauchen wir den Glühwein mehr denn je, obwol ich leider Fahrer bin, da Thilo nicht da ist. Also, wer auch immer kommen mag: Bringt warme Getränke mit, und bitte nicht zu knapp


----------



## madbull (12. Oktober 2004)

Jo - zieht euch warm - SEHR WARM - an...  Ich bin heute Vormittag bei 5° und absolut eisigem Oststurm, gegen den man kaum ankam, losgefahren...

19:30 P3 - bis denn...


----------



## Günni-Poo (12. Oktober 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Jo - zieht euch warm - SEHR WARM - an...  Ich bin heute Vormittag bei 5° und absolut eisigem Oststurm, gegen den man kaum ankam, losgefahren...



Na da hoffen wir doch mal das der Name mad"Bull" noch seine Gültigkeit hat!


----------



## Bischi (13. Oktober 2004)

So...  ich bin morgen auch mal wieder dabei..  wenn jemand also noch ´ne Mitfahrgelegenheit von HH aus braucht... 

Gruss
Bischi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (13. Oktober 2004)

@Anfall: Denk an Mannesmann! 20:47:29 ...  



			
				Bischi schrieb:
			
		

> So...  ich bin morgen auch mal wieder dabei..  wenn jemand also noch ´ne Mitfahrgelegenheit von HH aus braucht...


Und, Bischi - Lupi, ne?    Oder brauchste meine?


----------



## Bischi (13. Oktober 2004)

*g*  Ja...  aber glaubst Du, in HH ist nur eine einzige vernünftige aufzutreiben?    Weltstadt.. tzzz...      Hab´ jetzt erstmal die 16W Kinder-Version gekauft...   die richtige kommt hoffentlich bald mit der Post   

Gruss
Bischi


----------



## Anfall (13. Oktober 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> @Anfall: Denk an Mannesmann! 20:47:29 ...




Dieser Mann ist groß, ganz ganz groß 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Achja, und denk bitte an den Lenker. Und falls noch jemand haben sollte: Freilaufdistanzringe!

Gerade die Zugangsdaten wiedergefunden und schnell meinen Rechner zum Router umgewandelt, jetzt hat das Haus wieder DSL \o/

Und 16W sind die Kinderversion? Jetzt fühle ich mich mit meinen 15 aber irgendwie...  Naja, dafür kommt morgen endlich der 7,2Ah-Akku zum Einsatz, der 3,2er ging nach einem Nightride doch seinem Ende zu.

Hach, Kinder, was für ein aufregender Abend, jetzt werde ich mich auf meinen Balkon hauen, Bier trinken und den Abend genießen.


----------



## Günni-Poo (14. Oktober 2004)

Hab meine Parts für die neue Lampe auch schon bestellt, nur sind die Lieferzeiten für den Strahler und das Leuchtmittel auf KW 44 und 47 angegeben. Mal schauen wie´s wird, und vor allen Dingen wann.  
Könnte auf jeden Fall interessant werden, Unterwasser- Teichstrahler mit nem 0,7 Watt LED Strahler. Das Leuchtmitel soll laut Händler 230 lux bringen. Wenn´s dann mit der Lichtfarbe klappt ...


----------



## *blacksheep* (14. Oktober 2004)

Bischi schrieb:
			
		

> *g* Ja... aber glaubst Du, in HH ist nur eine einzige vernünftige aufzutreiben?  Weltstadt.. tzzz...  Hab´ jetzt erstmal die 16W Kinder-Version gekauft... die richtige kommt hoffentlich bald mit der Post
> 
> Gruss
> Bischi


Lupi, ne? Edi and son? Nummer 10 natürlisch!  

Oh Herr, lass Taler vom Himmel regnen!!  Sollte ich mein Scalpel ausnahmsweise mal an KEINEN Spassbieter verscherbelt haben....  

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Anfall (15. Oktober 2004)

Nee nee nee, so warm wie heute war mir noch nie auf einem Nightride, die Jacke hat doch besser isoliert als gedacht 
Einen Dank nochmal an den Bier- sowieso Lebkuchen- und Glühweinspender, was wären die Nightrides nur ohne Alkohol 
Dann mal hoffentlich bis in zwei Wochen (wenn die Uni mich lässt), ansonsten werde ich nur an den Wochenenden zum Radfahren und Surfen im Inet kommen


----------



## Günni-Poo (15. Oktober 2004)

Auch von meiner Seite noch ein großes Mercy an den edlen 
Zäpfle Spender!


----------



## Rabbit (15. Oktober 2004)

Günni-Poo schrieb:
			
		

> Auch von meiner Seite noch ein großes Mercy an den edlen
> Zäpfle Spender!


Gerne geschehen!


----------



## madbull (15. Oktober 2004)

Kaum redet jeder von unmenschlicher Kälte ist es so mild, dass wir uns halb totschwitzen...   

Es war - wie kann es anders sein - wieder richtig gut. Sternenklarer Himmel, eine Harry-Zäpfle/Pringles- und eine G-Wine/Spekulatiuspause, ein Lachanfall bei Klopfen am Unterrohr von Bischis neuem, Günni zum ersten Mal mit richtiger Lampe und Hardtail und - für mich - ein Bike, das ich mit jeder Fahrt (und jedem "neuen" Teil) mehr liebe...  

Bischi hat tolle Bilder gemacht!  --->KLICK<---

Hier einige...



Das passiert, wenn Pringles in der hinteren Trikottasche transportiert werden...  Die gelbe Farbe ist aber nicht etwas verschwunden - die ist jetzt in meinem Trikot...













Na Gott sei Dank ist Günni da nicht mit dem Knie gegen Bischis Unterrohr gekommen - das hätte jetzt eine dicke Delle...  Gegen das Teil ist ein Cannondale ein Panzer...  Ich hatte eine Stunde später beim Anklopfen einen RICHTIG großen Lachanfall...  Schade - denn sonst ist das Yeti wirklich richtig toll...  






Tja - das ist mir lange nicht passiert (außer bei extremen Uphills) - Umfaller beim Anhalten zum Fotostop, weil ich vergaß auszuklicken...  Anfängerfehler sozusagen...  






Und hier das Ergebnis des Fotoshootings: Bischis Idee eines mal etwas anderen Gruppenbildes...  Nun noch die Frage: Wer ist wer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (15. Oktober 2004)

Skandaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal!!!!!!!!! 






Ihr habt nicht wirklich die Pfandflaschen in der Tonne versenkt, das käme ja etwa dem gleich, wenn man die leeren Flaschen vor der Tour auf dem P3 unterm Auto plaziert ...
Jaja, Timmendorf ist schon ein krimminelles Pflaster 

BTW: Wußte gar nicht, daß Christian beim Ballet ist!


----------



## Günni-Poo (16. Oktober 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> BTW: Wußte gar nicht, daß Christian beim Ballet ist!



Und Linksträger!!!


----------



## Waxweazle (16. Oktober 2004)

So Leuts   ich bin wieder in der Heimat !! Die Bilder vom Nightride sehn doch ma lustig aus ... und alle waren da, nur ich nicht ... das is doof     naja

grüsse euch  bis denn  Thilo


----------



## Lupi (17. Oktober 2004)

lacht mal alle ,aber lieber schlecht Ballett getanzt als gut gefroren.


----------



## madbull (18. Oktober 2004)

@ Janus: Und? Hat's Taler geregnet? Danke für den Sattel nochmal übrigens - hier das Ergebnis:  







Ach ja - an alle: Diesen Donnerstag fällt der Nightride aus - ich bin mit Lupi in Hamburg zum SfdW!


----------



## *blacksheep* (18. Oktober 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> @ Janus: Und? Hat's Taler geregnet? Danke für den Sattel nochmal übrigens - hier das Ergebnis:


Taler wird es wohl voraussichtlich am Samstag regnen!  

Du bist aber auch ne fiese Socke, zuerst machst Du dem Sattel den Mund wässrig und dann setzt sich DEIN Arsch da drauf...   

Bis Donnerstag dann! *freu*

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (20. Oktober 2004)

Was man alles auf Nightrides erleben kann...

Gestern war ich mal wieder allein auf der Strecke...  Herrlich - der Mond ist endlich wieder nachts zu sehen, er stand zu Beginn noch als Drittel ein ganzes Stück über dem Horizont und war gegen Ende immer noch halb zu erkennen...  Immer wieder leichter, wabernder Bodennebel, streckenweise auch etwas stärker, so dass der Scheinwerfer eine helle Wand vor einem erzeugt...  Einmal - mitten auf dem Trail in der Kurve - Schrecksekunde: Ich bleibe mit der Hose am Akkukabel hängen - völlige Dunkelheit. Gut, dass ich wenigstens die Vorderradbremse noch dran habe, so kam ich noch ohne Probleme zum Stehen...  
Dann das Steilufer...  Pause ganz oben an meiner Lieblingsstelle, nach Löschen des Lichts ist es erstmal SO dunkel, dass ich Angst habe, mich in Richtung Wasser zu bewegen, da ich die Kante überhaupt nicht erkennen kann...
Weiter...  Und dann das Ungewöhnliche: Ein absolut blendend helles Licht direkt am Ende des Steiluferweges! Näherkommend sehe ich, was da los ist: Dreharbeiten. Noch auf Höhe des letzten Aussichtspunktes ein MegaWattScheinwerfer...




Auf dem Steg dann muss ich mich durch Filmcrew und Schaulustige schlängeln...  Ein paar Meter weiter der Blick zurück...




Fazit: Auch wenn es immer (fast) dieselbe Strecke ist, so ist es doch immer anders, immer neu und immer wieder erstaunlich beeindruckend...  Und manchmal gibt es halt sogar Überraschungen...


----------



## Günni-Poo (20. Oktober 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Auf dem Steg dann muss ich mich durch Filmcrew und Schaulustige schlängeln...  Ein paar Meter weiter der Blick zurück...


Hallo Meik,
Wo warst denn du auf dem letzten Nightride?  Ist dir da nicht die Filmcrew vor´m Feuerstein aufgefallen?    Na ja, mit Chance kommst du ja auf die Leinwand. 
Mad Bull, Teminator on Mega-Bike!!!


----------



## madbull (26. Oktober 2004)

Auf auf, Jungs und Mädels, am Donnerstag um 19:30 heißt es wieder: P3. Das letzte Mal vor Halloween, Generalprobe sozusagen.

Ich fahr zur Zeit ungefähr vier Mal die Woche - es ist einfach zu genial...  

Die Wege waren, nachdem vorgestern eine Schlammschlacht stattgefunden hatte, gestern schon wieder fast abgetrocknet - UND: Wir werden morgen tatsächlich VOLLMOND haben!  

normal.


----------



## Lupi (26. Oktober 2004)

Vollmond ?

normal eben


----------



## Günni-Poo (27. Oktober 2004)

Jo Jungs,
kann morgen mächtig losgehen. Hab heute Abend die erste Runde mit meiner neuen Lampe gefahren, Supersache dass!!! Nun Ja, all denen die noch einige Kindheitserinnerungen mit sich herumtragen wird der Anblick des Gehäuses sicherlich ein Lächeln auf die Lippen zaubern und den Augen ein Zwinkern abverlangen. Aber lasst euch überraschen. Bin die Strecke von Ratekau über Offendorf, Kreuzkamp, Ovendorf und dem Ovendorfer Hof Richtung Travemünde gefahren. Endlang an unserem Erdbär- Gedächnissfeld  . Bei bedecktem Mond mit getönter Brille.


----------



## *blacksheep* (27. Oktober 2004)

Günni-Poo schrieb:
			
		

> [...]getönter Brille.



Die wirst Du auch brauchen, wenn Du vermeiden willst, beim Blick in die nähere Umgebung meiner Edison, Löcher in die Netzhaut gebrannt zu bekommen....  

 

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Günni-Poo (27. Oktober 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Die wirst Du auch brauchen, wenn Du vermeiden willst, beim Blick in die nähere Umgebung meiner Edison, Löcher in die Netzhaut gebrannt zu bekommen....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Edison?

Wie uncool!!!

Werde mir in´s Fäustchen lachen wenn du dir an deinem Designer- Lämchen die Pfoten verbrennst.   

Gruß Günni

Ach ja, noch was: Minimale Leuchtdauer = 20 Std bei >230 lux
Und selbst???


----------



## Rabbit (28. Oktober 2004)

Günni-Poo schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, noch was: Minimale Leuchtdauer = 20 Std bei >230 lux
> Und selbst???


Hm ..., hast Du jetzt einen (Kinder-)Anhänger für das Akkupack?! 

Ich werde es leider auch heute nicht schaffen, hole nachher erst meinen Wagen aus der Werkstatt ab und muß dann noch wieder Lebensmittel einkaufen.

Viel Spaß und hoffentlich bleibt's trocken! 

P.S.: Macht mal Fotos von Günnis Lampe!


----------



## madbull (28. Oktober 2004)

@ Janus: Heißt das du kommst? Mit Edi's'on? 

@ Günni: Ich bin gespannt. Vor allem auf den Vergleich der Leuchtleistungen. Vielleicht kriegen wir ja sogar Vergleichsfotos hin...  Bringst du deine Digi mit?!  Ach ja: Das FSA-Blatt brauchst du doch nicht mitbringen - 44 Zähne wären immer noch zu wenig gewesen, da hätte ich mich immer noch tot getreten; darum liegt (bzw. hängt - das sieht nämlich echt genial aus...   ) hier inzwischen ein günstig bei ebay geschossenes 48er TA-Blatt rum, das nur darauf wartet, dass meine siSSy nach erfolgter OP mit horizontalen Ausfallern antanzt...  48:18 - normal halt...  

@ Rabbit: Hier werden mittlerweile schon Wetten abgeschlossen, ob wir dich diesen Winter noch zu sehen bekommen...    Lebensmittel gibt's übrigens auch hier in Timmendorf - sogar zu NORMALpreisen...    Aber die könnten ja nass werden auf dem Weg zum Wagen...


----------



## *blacksheep* (28. Oktober 2004)

Günni-Poo schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, noch was: Minimale Leuchtdauer = 20 Std bei >230 lux
> Und selbst???



230 lux bei 2 Watt?

LOL... wer hat Dir denn diesen Schwachsinn verzapft? Wage es bloss nicht, sowas im Technikforum von Dir zu geben, sonst hast Du ne Menge Lacher auf Deiner Seite....      Naja, auch Hersteller cheaten...   

Übrigens hier mal empirisch belegbare Fakten: 900 Lumen bei 5 Stunden Brenndauer....   

@all: Nein, ich bin heute abend nicht dabei, morgen geht´s wohl das letzte Mal dieses Jahr in den Harz! Muss meine müden Knochen also etwas schonen...   

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günni-Poo (28. Oktober 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Hm ..., hast Du jetzt einen (Kinder-)Anhänger für das Akkupack?!


Ähm, nö.
Na gut, bin halt ne Edelstrippe >> Hab´n bischen mehr Ahnung von Elektronik. 
Der 3,4Ah Akku reicht mir für mindestens 20 Std. 
Halt gewußt wie!


----------



## *blacksheep* (28. Oktober 2004)

Günni-Poo schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm, nö.
> Der 3,4Ah Akku reicht mir für mindestens 20 Std.
> Halt gewußt wie!



Gewusst wie? Ja, ich weiss schon, wie Du das meinst...   Du schonst Deine Lampe, während Du im Lichtkegel der meinen eh nicht feststellen kannst, ob Deine Lampe an oder aus ist... Also lässt Du sie 5 Stunden lang aus und hast dann noch Saft für weitere 15 Stunden, schon klar... Du Cheater!!!     

Just kidding!   

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Günni-Poo (28. Oktober 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Gewusst wie? Ja, ich weiss schon, wie Du das meinst...   Du schonst Deine Lampe, während Du im Lichtkegel der meinen eh nicht feststellen kannst, ob Deine Lampe an oder aus ist... Also lässt Du sie 5 Stunden lang aus und hast dann noch Saft für weitere 15 Stunden, schon klar... Du Cheater!!!
> 
> Just kidding!
> 
> ...


Ja Ja,
schon mal was von alternativen Leuchtmitteln gehört? 
Bei mir wird reines Licht produziert und keine Energie verheizt. 

Aber na jut, dein Vorschag ist nicht schlecht. 
so komme ich auf eine Fahrzeit von mindestens 25 Std. 

Auch nicht schlecht.   

Gruß Günni


----------



## Lupi (28. Oktober 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Macht mal Fotos von Günnis Lampe!




Normal


----------



## Lupi (28. Oktober 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Macht mal Fotos von Günnis Lampe!




hier:







[/IMG] 

normal


----------



## madbull (1. November 2004)

@Techno-Chris: Einmal IMG reicht.  Normal. Apropos: Heute Abend werde ich die ersten Punkte fürs Team sammeln. 

@all: Der Termin für Donnerstag ist wie üblich ins LMB eingetragen. Normal 1930, normal P3.

Und noch einmal für alle: Wer am Donnerstag nicht kann oder anderweitig mal diese Strecke unter die Pneus nehmen möchte: Einfach bei mir melden. Ich fahre eh 3-4 mal die Woche und sollte meistens Zeit (und Lust) haben! Langsam oder schnell, lang oder kurz, früh oder spät, leicht oder schwer, Eingang oder Mehrgang, Federn oder nicht - ganz egal...  Normal halt.


----------



## Günni-Poo (1. November 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> @Techno-Chris: Einmal IMG reicht.  Normal. Apropos: Heute Abend werde ich die ersten Punkte fürs Team sammeln.
> 
> @all: Der Termin für Donnerstag ist wie üblich ins LMB eingetragen. Normal 1930, normal P3.
> 
> Und noch einmal für alle: Wer am Donnerstag nicht kann oder anderweitig mal diese Strecke unter die Pneus nehmen möchte: Einfach bei mir melden. Ich fahre eh 3-4 mal die Woche und sollte meistens Zeit (und Lust) haben! Langsam oder schnell, lang oder kurz, früh oder spät, leicht oder schwer, Eingang oder Mehrgang, Federn oder nicht - ganz egal...  Normal halt.


Ok, 
wir könnten ja mal ne kleine Tour drehen. Mein Vorschlag wäre ab Tdf übers Steilufer zum Stülperhuk, dann über´s Dummersdorfer Ufer nach Herrenwyk, von dort aus durch den Waltusen nach Kreuzkamp, danach über Ovendorfer Hof in Richtung Ostsee- Küste. Geschätzte Länge wären so ca.45- 50 km.
Sollte auf jeden Fall wegen der tollen Herbstfarben bei Tageslicht gefahren werden.
Na Lust bekommen? 

Bis denne...   

Gruß Günni

Ach Ja, diesen Do fällt bei mir aus.


----------



## madbull (4. November 2004)

Günni-Poo schrieb:
			
		

> Ok,
> wir könnten ja mal ne kleine Tour drehen. Mein Vorschlag wäre ab Tdf übers Steilufer zum Stülperhuk, dann über´s Dummersdorfer Ufer nach Herrenwyk, von dort aus durch den Waltusen nach Kreuzkamp, danach über Ovendorfer Hof in Richtung Ostsee- Küste. Geschätzte Länge wären so ca.45- 50 km.
> Sollte auf jeden Fall wegen der tollen Herbstfarben bei Tageslicht gefahren werden.
> Na Lust bekommen?


Wann hättest du denn nächste Woche (Dienstag, Mittwoch, evtl. Donnerstag vor dem Nightride, Freitag) Zeit?

@all: Wo seid ihr alle - raus aus den warmen Hütten und auf zum Nightride - die dunkle Jahreszeit hat doch gerade erst begonnen!


----------



## Rabbit (4. November 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> ... die dunkle Jahreszeit hat doch gerade erst begonnen!


Stimmt, und ausserdem ist diese Jahrezeit auch immer recht feucht 
(Das ist nicht gut für so'n alten Mann wie mich) 
Spaß beseiteite, andere (vorgeschobene)  Termine verhindern auch heute mein Erscheinen!

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (4. November 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Wann hättest du denn nächste Woche (Dienstag, Mittwoch, evtl. Donnerstag vor dem Nightride, Freitag) Zeit?
> 
> @all: Wo seid ihr alle - raus aus den warmen Hütten und auf zum Nightride - die dunkle Jahreszeit hat doch gerade erst begonnen!



Würde gerne mal wieder nach T. kommen. Nächste Woche wäre ganz schön, allerdings bin ich zeitlich immer ein wenig limitiert.   Mir wäre daher mal 19 Uhr lieber, ich muß ja noch nach Hause  


Gruß
Robert


----------



## Günni-Poo (4. November 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Wann hättest du denn nächste Woche (Dienstag, Mittwoch, evtl. Donnerstag vor dem Nightride, Freitag) Zeit?


Kann ich dir nicht sagen, wird sich wohl morgen rausstellen. Ist halt ein sehr wichtiger Termin. Daher auch ein "No" zum Do- Nightride.


----------



## Waxweazle (4. November 2004)

Tja Meik, schade, ich kann auch nicht ...
ich habe begonnen *trommelwirbel* immer ma wieder HA zu machen, bin so stolz auf mich ;D


----------



## Lupi (4. November 2004)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Würde gerne mal wieder nach T. kommen. Nächste Woche wäre ganz schön, allerdings bin ich zeitlich immer ein wenig limitiert.   Mir wäre daher mal 19 Uhr lieber, ich muß ja noch nach Hause
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Robert



Es wird immer früher dunkel, daher gerne 19.00 Uhr.

Was sagen aber die Hamburger wenn sie mal kommen ?


----------



## *blacksheep* (4. November 2004)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird immer früher dunkel, daher gerne 19.00 Uhr.
> 
> Was sagen aber die Hamburger wenn sie mal kommen ?



Also eigentlich redet (ein Hamburger) Mann nicht während des Kommens, aber vielleicht wird das bei Euch in Lübeck eben anders gehandhabt....


----------



## madbull (4. November 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Also eigentlich redet (ein Hamburger) Mann nicht während des Kommens, aber vielleicht wird das bei Euch in Lübeck eben anders gehandhabt....


Na hoffentlich ist der Humor in "Höllentour" gleich etwas subtiler...  

Was ich damit eigentlich sagen will: Nightride fällt aus, weil die Crew zur Weiterbildung ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupi (5. November 2004)

weiterbildung gelungen   

erste erkenntnis : Radsportler haben keinen Humor.



Normal


----------



## *blacksheep* (5. November 2004)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> weiterbildung gelungen
> 
> erste erkenntnis : Radsportler haben keinen Humor.
> 
> ...



zweite erkenntnis: Radsportler dürfen auch Bierbäuche haben.


Normal


----------



## *blacksheep* (5. November 2004)

picocycles.de schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin,
> 
> für die kalten Tage gibt es was passendes unter *XXXXXXXXXXX*
> 
> Gruss von der Kieler Förder



Du weisst hoffentlich, dass nicht genehmigte Werbung hier nur sehr ungern gesehen wird, sowohl von der Leserschaft hier, als auch von der Administration.

In diesem Sinne empfehle ich Dir, den Link zu Deiner HP einfach in Deine Signatur zu packen, anstatt denselben in irgendwelchen Threads, zu denen Du offensichtlich nichts zu sagen hast, zu verbreiten, d´accord?

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Rabbit (5. November 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Du weisst hoffentlich, dass nicht genehmigte Werbung hier nur sehr ungern gesehen wird ...


Ruhig, Brauner 
Ich habe den Beitrag seiner "korrekten" Bestimmung zugeführt.

Normal eben 

Was geht am kommenden Donnerstag? Nightride?


----------



## Günni-Poo (6. November 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Wann hättest du denn nächste Woche (Dienstag, Mittwoch, evtl. Donnerstag vor dem Nightride, Freitag) Zeit?


Hallo Meik,
könnten vom Prinzip am Dienstag oder Mittwoch starten. Startzeit würde ich sagen so gegen 14:00 Uhr. Halt je nach Lust, Laune und Wetter. Können wir spontan entscheiden und bei Bedarf loslegen. Treffpunkt würde ich sagen evtl. in Warnsdorf oder Travemünde? Je nach dem wie wir fahren wollen. Müssen wir mal schauen. 

Bis denne...

Gruß Günni


----------



## Kochermeister (7. November 2004)

Moin,
viele Gruesse aus Kuredu von den Malediven.Wir haben 31 Grad Luft UND Wassertemperatur,da macht selbst Biken keinen Spass,aber tauchen und schnorcheln.
Viel Spass noch beim biken in der Kaelte,
Alex1


----------



## Lupi (7. November 2004)

moin Alex,

ja er lebt noch


----------



## madbull (8. November 2004)

Moin Alex! Du Fiesling - willst uns, die wir uns die Hintern auf den Nightrides abfrieren, ja nur neidisch machen...  
Habe übrigens einen neuen Namen für dich: ORIGINALEX 
Mit "i" statt "e" könnte der glatt aus einem Asterix kommen...  


@Günni: Mittwoch kann ich nicht, aber Dienstag würde passen! Lass uns uns morgen noch mal kurzschließen...  


@all: Donnerstag um 19:00!!!


----------



## Catsoft (8. November 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> @all: Donnerstag um 19:00!!!



Okay, suuupi, i will be there....


----------



## madbull (10. November 2004)

@ Robert: Fein, dich mal wieder zu sehen!   Und nimm ja dein TREK - Christian und ich würden uns über Gesellschaft freuen...  

@ Harry: Was ist? Sehen wir dich auch endlich mal wieder? Wetter WIRD gut sein!  
(Hier der Beweis: Vier mal Lokalwetter für Timmendorf:

http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/suchen?ORT=23669&LANG=de
http://www.msn.de/wetter/lokal/default.asp?sid=23669&u=true
http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/uebersicht.php?id=10161&ort=Timmendorfer Strand
http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7000&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=10120 )

Schlamm...  Glühwein...  Waffelröllchen...  Treten...  Geschwindigkeit...  Dein ureigener die Dunkelheit durchschneidender Lichtkegel...  Wellenrauschen...  Laues Lüftchen...  Wasser...  Die Lichter des gegenüberliegenden Ufers...  Gleichgesinnte...  


APROPOS TREK: Habe meines gerade mal nachgewogen: Knapp 10 kg!!!    
Und zwar mit Lampen, zwei Flaschenhaltern und den schweren 540g-Pedalen, sowie 2.25er reifen und schweren, sicheren Schläuchen...  Noch ein Grund für Fixed/SS (zusätzlich zu denen unter WHY in meiner Sig)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (10. November 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> @ Harry: Was ist? Sehen wir dich auch endlich mal wieder? Wetter WIRD gut sein!


Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr. Ich werde versuchen morgen dabei zu sein 


> Noch ein Grund für Fixed/SS (zusätzlich zu denen unter WHY in meiner Sig)...


 Es dauert nicht mehr lang, dann landest Du "dafür" endlich auf meiner OFPIL (One-F*cking-Person-Ignore-List)  

Bis morgen,
Harry


----------



## madbull (10. November 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Es dauert nicht mehr lang, dann landest Du "dafür" endlich auf meiner OFPIL (One-F*cking-Person-Ignore-List)


Muss dein Poison nicht bald mal wieder zur Inspektion zu mir? Ich brauch mal wieder ein Versuchsobjekt für mein "fixuup 3" (siehe Sig)...
Obwohl - SCHALTEN könntest du dann ja immer noch...     Hmm...  Ich könnte einfach die Kassette umdrehen...


----------



## *blacksheep* (11. November 2004)

Ich bin heute auch dabei.

Normal eben. 

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Günni-Poo (11. November 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin heute auch dabei.
> 
> Normal eben.
> 
> ...


OK,
werd Sunblocker mitbringen     

Gruß Günni


----------



## *blacksheep* (11. November 2004)

Günni-Poo schrieb:
			
		

> OK,
> werd Sunblocker mitbringen
> 
> Gruß Günni


Nicht nötig. Die Lupi.ne Edi.son 10 wird voraussichtlich erst nächste Woche geliefert.

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Waxweazle (11. November 2004)

fahrt ihr man schön heute .. ich bin ma wieder nicht am Start!   
Kommt aber bald wieder 

grüsse Thilo


----------



## Günni-Poo (11. November 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht nötig. Die Lupi.ne Edi.son 10 wird voraussichtlich erst nächste Woche geliefert.
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Janus


Och neh, 
det kann´s net sein!!!
Erscht uff die kacke hau´n...

Bis nacher...


----------



## madbull (11. November 2004)

Zitat des Abends, während der Glühweinpause, nach 20 Kilometern Nightride. Janus (madbulls Bike betrachtend, über dessen viele Blockier-Bremsungen sinnierend) zu madbull:


> Sag mal - fährst du mit Rücktritt?


----------



## Günni-Poo (11. November 2004)

Bin janz jut anjekommen.
Noch mal beschten Dank,
Gruß Günni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupi (11. November 2004)

prima Günni.

aber mal was anderes , wo ist Indien hin ?


----------



## *blacksheep* (11. November 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat des Abends, während der Glühweinpause, nach 20 Kilometern Nightride. Janus (madbulls Bike betrachtend, über dessen viele Blockier-Bremsungen sinnierend) zu madbull:


Pah! Cheater Du! Einfach ohne Bremse hinten fahren, wirst schon sehen wohin das führt!  

2. Akt, selbe Szene (also 5 Jahre später):

Janus (madbulls geschwollene, nicht mehr so ganz einsatzfähige Knie betrachtend) zu madbull:

Ey, sag mal fährst Du Fixie? Selber schuld!


----------



## Rabbit (12. November 2004)

Moin Kinners,

ich hab's leider auch gestern nicht geschafft. Bin dann doch erst um 17:45h aus dem Büro weg gekommen. Da wir Autofahrer am Kreuz Ost (A1) derzeit mal wieder mit einer Fahrspurverengung "schikaniert" werden, war ich erst gegen 18:30h zuhause. Das war dann leider zu spät 

Bis auf ein anderes Mal,
Harry


----------



## Günni-Poo (12. November 2004)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> prima Günni.
> 
> aber mal was anderes , wo ist Indien hin ?


öhh, mhhh.
Ich glaube irgendwo janz weit weschtlich von Spikerok!


----------



## madbull (15. November 2004)

ACHTUNG!!!!

Diese Woche haben wir uns aus hier nicht näher aufgeführten Gründen dafür entschieden den N.RIDE zu verschieben, und zwar auf

MITTWOCH 19:00


Desweiteren findet der donnerstägliche N.RIDE von nun an wieder um 19:00 statt, weil es offensichtlich der Mehrheit am besten passt (Harry - könntest du es bitte im Thread-Titel ändern?).
Wer eine Sonderregelung wünscht um kommen zu können - nur sagen...


----------



## Günni-Poo (16. November 2004)

Hallo und Moinsen,
werde mein Erscheinen zum N.Ride von der Anlieferung
einiger Ersatzteile und der nachfolgenden Montage 
abhängig machen.
Melde mich aber noch auf jeden Fall.

Bis denne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (17. November 2004)

Na Genossen - wie ist?

Perfektes N.RIDE Wetter - nicht entgehen lassen...


----------



## Günni-Poo (17. November 2004)

Na gut,
sowie es ausschaut werde ich heute nicht zum Ride erscheinen. 
Wünsche Euch trotzdem viel Spaß.
Bis denne...

Gruß Günni


----------



## madbull (17. November 2004)

Alle haben abgesagt (inklusive mir  ) - deshalb:

Fällt aus!


----------



## madbull (22. November 2004)

Diese Woche wieder alles

N O R M A L


----------



## madbull (24. November 2004)

Voll albern, der Wind...   
















GANZ groß gibt's die Bilder in Lupis Fotoalbum


Normal?


----------



## 1Tintin (24. November 2004)

Hallo Nightrider,
da ihr ja anscheinend alle eingefleischte Nachtschwärmer seid,
könnt ihr mir doch bestimmt mal helfen!
Ich such eine gute aber auch nicht allzu teure Beleuchtung um ein paar Waldwege und kleinere Trail zu befahren! (im Dunkeln   

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen? wo bekomme ich gute infos??
Wäre die Sigma Mirage eine gute wahl??

Vielen Dank


----------



## Lupi (24. November 2004)

Moin Tintin,

Für Waldwege ist die Mirage X ganz ordentlich , allerdings dann mit größerem Akku.

Ansonsten Selbstbau, näheres im Elektronikforum.

Oder wenn Du viel Geld überhast eine Lupine Nightmare oder größer.

Viel Spaß


----------



## northpoint (24. November 2004)

@1Tintin:

Gib doch mal "Gardena" als Suchbegriff ein! 

Ich bin jedenfalls mit der Lampe hochzufrieden.


----------



## *blacksheep* (26. November 2004)

Das war mal wieder ein endgeiler Nightride! 

 Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja nächste Woche mal das ganze Team "Normal" zusammenzukriegen! Das gibt dann FETT Bonuspunkte!  

 Gruss,

 Janus


----------



## Günni-Poo (27. November 2004)

Ähm,
vielleicht sollte hier noch eins erwähnt werden. 
Es war ein absolut genialer
Moonlight Ride!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (27. November 2004)

Günni-Poo schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm,
> vielleicht sollte hier noch eins erwähnt werden.
> Es war ein absolut genialer
> Moonlight Ride!


 Na na na. untertreib mal nicht so heftig! Es war ein absolut genialer

Daylight-Nightride!


----------



## Günni-Poo (27. November 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Na na na. untertreib mal nicht so heftig! Es war ein absolut genialer
> 
> Daylight-Nightride!



By Night?


----------



## *blacksheep* (27. November 2004)

Günni-Poo schrieb:
			
		

> By Night?


 Ok, Günni! NUR für Dich:

ES WAR EIN TOLLER WIR-HABEN-DIE-NACHT-ZUM-TAG-GEMACHT-NIGHTRIDE!

Kannst Du damit besser leben? 

 Gruss,

 Janus


----------



## *blacksheep* (1. Dezember 2004)

Wie schaut´s aus? Team Normal morgen wieder am Start?

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## madbull (1. Dezember 2004)

Uups - total vergessen...   Ja, klar, wie üblich um 19:00. Es gilt Platz Sechs zurückzuerobern...


----------



## *blacksheep* (1. Dezember 2004)

Fein! Marc, bist Du dabei?

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## bofh_marc (1. Dezember 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Fein! Marc, bist Du dabei?
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Janus



Wenn es fuer Dich nicht zu umstaendlich ist, haette ich wohl Lust. Wann muessen wir los und wo treffen wir uns?

Gruss
Marc


----------



## *blacksheep* (1. Dezember 2004)

Moin Marc,

ich weiss ja nicht genau, wo Du wohnst, aber falls Dir die Kärtner Hütte passt oder Du vielleicht sogar die Möglichkeit hättest nach HH reinzufahren (was verkehrstechnisch ganz sicher die bessere Lösung wäre), sollte 18 Uhr ausreichend sein.

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## madbull (1. Dezember 2004)

Ach so, Alex: Du meintest doch, etwas später würde dir besser passen...  Sollen wir 19:30 machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh_marc (1. Dezember 2004)

Das waere auch besser fuer mich. Ich wollte mir so ein Ticket kaufen, mit dem ich ab 18:00 Uhr den HVV benutzen kann. Dann kann ich nach HH reinkommen. Wo wolle wir uns dann treffen?

Marc


----------



## *blacksheep* (1. Dezember 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Ach so, Alex: Du meintest doch, etwas später würde dir besser passen... Sollen wir 19:30 machen?


Ja, das würde mir gut ins Konzept passen!

@Marc

Falls möglich würde ich Dich am besten am Bahnhof Ohlsdorf einsammeln. Gegen 18.30 Uhr oder besser noch einen Tick früher.

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## madbull (1. Dezember 2004)

OK - Termin hiermit geändert:

@ all - ACHTUNG! Geänderte Startzeit: 19:30!

Hehehe das werden 32 Normale Punkte...


----------



## bofh_marc (1. Dezember 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> @Marc
> 
> Falls möglich würde ich Dich am besten am Bahnhof Ohlsdorf einsammeln. Gegen 18.30 Uhr oder besser noch einen Tick früher.
> 
> ...



Geofox sagt: 18:36 in Ohlsdorf. 
Frueher ist eher schlecht. Dann muesste ich nen Extra-Ticket kaufen.


----------



## madbull (1. Dezember 2004)

19:45?


----------



## *blacksheep* (1. Dezember 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> 19:45?


 Besser ist das! 

 @Marc:

 Geht klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (1. Dezember 2004)

Ich kann auch diesen Do. leider nicht. Wir haben am Fr. unsere Weihnachtsfeier und da muß ich Do. für's Buffet was vorbereiten ...

Ich hoffe in der nächsten Woche mal wieder dabei sein zu ... ach nee, da ist ja Weihnachtsbasar in der Schule bzw. Vorschule von Felix 

Also vielleicht in der 51 KW


----------



## madbull (1. Dezember 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> ...Also vielleicht in der 51 KW...


Meinst du jetzt 2004 oder 2005?   


Termin wieder geändert:

19:45!!!


----------



## *blacksheep* (1. Dezember 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann auch diesen Do. leider nicht. Wir haben am Fr. unsere Weihnachtsfeier und da muß ich Do. für's Buffet was vorbereiten ...
> 
> Ich hoffe in der nächsten Woche mal wieder dabei sein zu ... ach nee, da ist ja Weihnachtsbasar in der Schule bzw. Vorschule von Felix
> 
> Also vielleicht in der 51 KW


 Mensch, unser Hoppelhase ist ja ganz schön gefragt. Du solltest Dir einen Agenten suchen, sonst verlierst Du bald den Überblick!


----------



## Rabbit (1. Dezember 2004)

Ja ja, macht ihr nur eure Scherze 
Ihr werdet schon sehen was ihr davon habt ... oder eben nicht!  

Also, ich hoffe schon, daß es noch mal in 2004 klappen wird 
(obwohl das recht eng werden wird)


----------



## Kochermeister (2. Dezember 2004)

Meine Lieben Freunde und alten Mitstreiter,
voller Freude möchte ich mitteilen, daß ich ab mitte Februar wieder dem Norden (genauer Lütjenburg) meine Arbeitskraft zu Verfügung stellen werde.Das schließt ein,daß ich an ausgewählten Terminen,wenn es denn meine Arbeitszeit zuläßt,mich wieder an den Nightrides (natürlich auch kulinarisch) beteiligen werde.

Ha,ist das geil,freu mich tierisch in meine geliebte Zweitheimat zurückzukommen. Wie Alex3 beim letzten mal schon sagte,man kommt immer in den Norden zurück.Man ist Bielefeld ein Drecksnest,potthäßlich,stimmt schon was man so sagt,mir fehlt das Meer doch sehr,wenn mal einmal weg ist,dann merkt man schon,wie schön es da oben ist.
Also Meik,Christian,Harry und alle anderen;Hey hier kommt Alex,Vorhang auf,für seine Horrorshow.

Bis dahin,liebe Grüße, Alex


----------



## Rabbit (2. Dezember 2004)

Kochermeister schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Lieben Freunde und alten Mitstreiter,
> voller Freude möchte ich mitteilen, daß ich ab mitte Februar wieder dem Norden (genauer Lütjenburg) meine Arbeitskraft zu Verfügung stellen werde ...


Welch' freudige Nachricht 
Endlich wieder Nightrides mit kulinarischen Hochgenüssen  

Welcome back, Homeboy!


----------



## madbull (2. Dezember 2004)

Demnächst in diesem Theater:

*Eins und zwei und drei
Alex' sind dabei!​*

Mensch - wenn das kein Beweis dafür ist, dass es Bielefeld NICHT gibt: Kaum ist der Originalex im Begriffe, sich von diesem Nicht-Ort hinwegzubewegen, taucht er auch schon wieder in der realen Welt auf...  


Freu mich!  


M. aka. m.   [Ab heute endlich mit RICHTIGEN Winterhandschuhen]


----------



## Günni-Poo (2. Dezember 2004)

Hey Ho,
werde heute wohl nicht in Tdf aufschlagen.
Wünsche Euch allen viel Spaß.   

Gruß Günni


----------



## *blacksheep* (2. Dezember 2004)

Günni-Poo schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Ho,
> werde heute wohl nicht in Tdf aufschlagen.
> Wünsche Euch allen viel Spaß.
> 
> Gruß Günni


  Mönsch Günni, jetzt lass Dir halt von der Edisn nicht den Spass am NR verderben! Ich versprech Dir auch, sie auf 10 Watt zu dimmen und niemals direkt hinter Dir zu fahren, damit Du von Deinem "reinen Licht" auch noch was hast! 
















  (Ich mach doch nur Spass!  )

  Gruss,

  Janus


----------



## Günni-Poo (2. Dezember 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Mönsch Günni, jetzt lass Dir halt von der Edisn nicht den Spass am NR verderben! Ich versprech Dir auch, sie auf 10 Watt zu dimmen und niemals direkt hinter Dir zu fahren, damit Du von Deinem "reinen Licht" auch noch was hast!



Wieso Spaß verderben?
Hab seit gestern nen neuen Job.
Hat erstmal Vorrang!   

Wat nun dat Licht angeht, wovon soll ich mir denn den Spaß
denn verderben lassen? 
Vom Loch, dass mir der Lichtkegel in´s Portemonaie
hätte reissen können?




Auch nur Spaß.    
Gruß Günni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupi (2. Dezember 2004)

Willkommen zurück im Leben Alex,

und ich dachte auch immer das es Bielefeld doch gar nicht gibt.Alles eine Erfindung.

Ich freue mich schon auf die Horror Show.

Normal und albern


----------



## madbull (4. Dezember 2004)

Und was haben wir an diesem Donnerstag beim N.RIDE gelernt?

- Reifen werden im Alter spröde. Zumindest mehrere Jahre alte Big Jims.
- Ein Platten kommt selten allein. Also immer mindestens zwei Schläuche vorrätig haben.
- CO² ist größer als O² und geht daher schlechter in den Schlauch. Theoretisch.
- CO² Patronen funktionieren trotz Vernebelung der Umgebung und schaffen 2 Bar bei einem 2.25er Reifen.
- Dornen schaffen es sogar mitten durch eine Stolle in den Schlauch. Zumindest bei jahrealten Big Jims. 
- Benutze nie die Ahle eines Schweizermessers zum Entfernen eines Dorns. Außer du hast einen Reifenflicken dabei.
- Wenn du zu Hause den Reifenflicken aus deinem Portemonnaie benutzt stecke hinterher einen neuen in ebenjenes.
- Ein Park-Tool Sofort-Schlauchflicken funktioniert auch als Nothilf-Reifenflicken.

Schön war's, mit fast komplett angetretenem Team Normal.


----------



## madbull (7. Dezember 2004)

Wann wollen wir diese Woche starten?


----------



## *blacksheep* (7. Dezember 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Wann wollen wir diese Woche starten?


 Normal. (Neunzehnhundert, 120er, 24 Punkte)


----------



## madbull (7. Dezember 2004)

OKidoki. Eingetragen.

Heute: Sternenklarer Himmel   Donnerstag: Hoffentlich auch.


----------



## Günni-Poo (7. Dezember 2004)

OK,
könnte klappen. Werde mich jedoch erst morgen 
genau festlegen können.
Bis denne...

Gruß Günni


----------



## Anfall (9. Dezember 2004)

Da da dadaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaabei!
Aber um 19:03? Klasse Zeit, vielleicht wird's auch 19:03:25, ich hoffe, ihr könnt das verzeihen


----------



## madbull (9. Dezember 2004)

Anfull und Madbal sind schon um 18:39 da - ein Bierchen trinken...  Ach ja - und nebenbei (mit Steinzeit-Werkzeug  ) einen Steuersatz montieren...  

@Janus: Brownies?


----------



## *blacksheep* (9. Dezember 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> @Janus: Brownies?


 Normal.

 So, ich mach mich dann mal so langsam aber sicher in das wundervolle Stop-and-Go Richtung Lübeck auf. 

 Bis gleich,

 Janus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günni-Poo (9. Dezember 2004)

Hallo und Moin Moin,
sage hiermit für heute ab.
Wünsche Euch viel Spaß 
und einen erfolgreichen
Ride!

Gruß Günni


----------



## Anfall (10. Dezember 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Anfull und Madbal sind schon um 18:39 da - ein Bierchen trinken...  Ach ja - und nebenbei (mit Steinzeit-Werkzeug  ) einen Steuersatz montieren...



Es war 18:33, jedenfalls zu dem Zeitpunkt, als ich alleine auf dem Parkplatz wartete 
Aber danke nochmal, dass du wie einst unsere Vorfahren aus grauer Vorzeit einen Steuersatz mit Holz und Hammer im Rahmen versenkt hast. You are my hero!

Nur, wieso war es heute so verdammt schei$$en kalt? Und wieso musste ich meinen Schlüssel in Malente vergessen? Und... Egal, endlich wieder radfahren mit mehr als einer Person und endlich DSL \o/


----------



## madbull (14. Dezember 2004)

Donnerstag wie immer um 1900!


Kleine Episode am Rande...    gestern auf einem Nachtritt mit Lupi erlebt...


Nightride. N.RIDE. Zwei Singlespeeder auf Trek Singletrack 930 und 950 düsen durch die Nacht. Einer Fixed, wie immer in letzter Zeit...  48-18 - genug, um auf einem immer wieder gern genommenen Asphalt-Downhill mit enger 90°-Kurve gerade noch mittreten zu können...  Also wie immer mit 40 sachen da runter - Fußgänger - auf der Straße - mitten in der Kurve!!! Also flugs durch Rückwärtstreten abgebremst - KRACKS! Ein metallisches Geräusch, als ob etwas in die Speichen geraten wäre...  kann aber noch normal abbremsen...  Hinterher werden Straße und Fixie inspiziert - nichts...  Also weiter...  Komisch nur: Mir deucht, die Kettensoannung ist etwas niedriger...
Eine knappe Stunde später, im Gelände, ein kurzes, steiles Downhillstück mit Wurzeln...  Wie immer da runter im Wechsel von Rückwärtstretbremsen und Antreten/Lenken...  Krach!  Leere...  Kette ab! Oder durch... Zum ersten Mal seit einer Ewigkeit benutze ich meine Vorderradnotbremse auf den N.RIDEs...
Die Kette ist nicht gerissen. Also wieder rauf damit, Hinterrad neu gespannt (Schnellspanner mit brachialster Kraft angeknallt) und auf zu den letzten 20 Kilometern...  Wie the [email protected] konnte die Kette abfallen?????!!!?? Das war mir mit DX-Ritzel noch nie passiert, auch bei niedrigerer Kettenspannung!!
Der Rest des N.RIDEs ging ohne weitere Vorkommnisse zuende...
Heute...  Hinterrad ausgebaut, ein anderes soll rein...  Zufällig stolpert mein Blick über die am Boden liegende Kette...   F @ C K !!!!   Aber seht selbt...   Ein Wunder, dass die Kette so noch mehr als 20 Kilometer und etliche Fixie-Bremsungen und heftigste Antritte ausgehalten hat...

(Das Powerlink ist übrigens dasselbe wie bei allen SRAM 8-fach Ketten!)


----------



## Lupi (14. Dezember 2004)

und was sagt mir das ?

" fahre kein Fixie "

Normal


----------



## Anfall (15. Dezember 2004)

Solange die Kette auf meinem SS halten wird, kannst du so viele Ketten zerstören wie du willst 

Und dass Fixiefahren sowieso eine hirnrissige Idee ist, braucht man wohl eh nicht mehr weiter ausführen...

Was mir noch einfällt @Meik: Holst du mich auf dem Parkplatz ab, soll ich vorbeikommen (wenn ja, wo war das nochmal? ) und vor allem wann (18:15?)


----------



## madbull (15. Dezember 2004)

Hirnrissig - Kettenrissig - wenn da mal nicht bald alle Stricke reißen...     Aber Reißen bildet ja bekanntlich, vor allem am Lenker, und zwar dicke Oberarmmuskeln, und reißenden Absatz befürchte ich auch in naher Zukunft, wenn ich immer steilere Treppen versuche...  

So - ich muss weg - den Riss in meinem Reifen flicken - und Reißende soll man ja bekanntlich nicht aufhalten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupi (15. Dezember 2004)

Ja Ja, die Power Links finden eben reißenden Absatz.

Aber nichtsdestotrotz aus der Nase fließt kein Rotwein würde ich den Power Links nicht die Schuld am reißen geben.

Ich sehe da so wie in ca. 95% aller fälle eher einen Bedienungsfehler.

In diesem Sinne 

Parole Sport frei


----------



## Anfall (16. Dezember 2004)

Ok, dann mal Kommando ganz weit züruck!
Morgen (oder ist das schon heute?) könnt ihr mich abe mal sowas von knicken 
Heute viel zu voll und spät, morgen viel zu viel zu tun und kaum Zeit, also werde ic herst nächste Woche auftauchen (oder ist da schon Weihnachten?)

Viel Spaß und so, gute Nacht, Prost, Party, Palmen.


----------



## Waxweazle (18. Dezember 2004)

Na meine Hübschen! Was macht die Kunst  ?
ich meld mich auch ma wieder hier  Im Moment habe ich NULL Motivation, was biken angeht, kann mir einer erklären woher diese nicht allzuschöne Sinneswandlung kommt ??? Nicht ma wenn schönes Wetter is habe ich den Drang dazu     einfach nur traurig !!
Naja   gehabt euch wohl, ich melde mich sobald meine Krankheit besiegt ist


----------



## madbull (21. Dezember 2004)

Donnerstag wie immer um 19:00!


@Thilo: Einfach ohne nachzudenken das Bike schnappen und losfahren - das hilft am besten...


----------



## Lupi (21. Dezember 2004)

Moin,

N.Ride war ja heute mal sowas von kalt.Erfrischende 3° minus.Die wege waren von einer glitzernden Schicht bedeckt .Zugefrorene Pfützen.Ja selbst das kleine Flüßchen im Eiskeller fing an zu erstarren.

Alles in allem wieder einmal eine tolle Sache.

Normal eben


----------



## Anfall (22. Dezember 2004)

Morschen findet statt? Geil man, da bin ich zu Hause und versuche einfach mal den Thilo mitzuschleppen. Wer bringt mir Fußdings und warme Handschuhe mit? Und wer warme Getränke? Und wer wat zum Futtern? Und wieso überhaupt?


----------



## madbull (22. Dezember 2004)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> N.Ride war ja heute mal sowas von kalt.Erfrischende 3° minus.Die wege waren von einer glitzernden Schicht bedeckt .Zugefrorene Pfützen.Ja selbst das kleine Flüßchen im Eiskeller fing an zu erstarren.
> 
> Alles in allem wieder einmal eine tolle Sache.
> 
> Normal eben


Genial war's...  Nachdem ich zu Beginn auch etwas skeptisch ob der eisig ins Gesicht schneidenden Todeskälte war, nahm doch immer mehr die Begeisterung angesichts komplett hartgefrorenen Wege überhand...  Das Kälteempfinden ließ dann auch immer mehr nach - die Winterkleidung erfüllte komplett perfekt ihren Dienst - und wir flogen nur so über allerlei festgefrorenes Zeugs und vielerlei Spurrill(ch)en und auch die eine oder ander spiegelglatt gefrorene Pfütze wurde überquert...   Trotzdem dann eine halbe Stunde Pause in Travemünde - Lupisvitaminchimbeerheißgetränk sei Dank...  Und dann das Highlight - der rasende, unaufhaltsame, ekstatische Flug über das Steilufer, mit geschätztem 30er Schnitt... -3°C wurden zu Gesichtshaarfrostenden windgechillten mindestens (Wind!) -17°C und man fühlte sich wie Amundsen auf seinem Schlitten, kurz vor dem Pol...



			
				Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Wer bringt mir Fußdings und warme Handschuhe mit? Und wer warme Getränke? Und wer wat zum Futtern? Und wieso überhaupt?


Ich bringe dir meine Sub Zeros mit. Überschuhe habe ich nur meine. Und natürlich die üblichen Waffelröllchen...  

Aaaaaber: 
http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/suchen?ORT=23669&LANG=de
http://www.msn.de/wetter/lokal/default.asp?sid=23669&u=true
http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/uebersicht.php?id=10161&ort=Timmendorfer Strand
http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7000&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=10120


----------



## Anfall (22. Dezember 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bringe dir meine Sub Zeros mit. Überschuhe habe ich nur meine. Und natürlich die üblichen Waffelröllchen...
> 
> Aaaaaber:
> http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/suchen?ORT=23669&LANG=de
> ...



Das mit den Handschuhen klingt doch schon mal gut, muss ich mir nur noch etwas für die Füße überlegen. Vielleicht kaufe ich mir auch noch schnell ein paar Fußdinger (haben die einen offiziellen Namen? Überschuhe klingt nun auch nicht soo klasse).
Und was wäre ein Nightride nur ohne Waffelröllchen  

Naja, dann werde ich mal versuchen, meine Karre zu beladen und mich durch den Schneesturm hier in Kiel zu kämpfen.

E: Ach verdammt, ich sehe gerade, dass es Donnerstag 7° warm werden soll, da brauche ich die Überdingsschuhteile wahrscheinlich gar nicht, aber nimm die Handschuhe trotzdem lieber mit, sicher ist sicher.


----------



## Catsoft (22. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!
Ich hab ja noch die Hoffnung, dass Wetterbericht nicht eintritt. Bei Regen muß ich allein wegen der langen Heimfahrt passen 

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Rabbit (22. Dezember 2004)

Ich bin leider auch diesen Do. verhindert, egal bei welchem Wetter 
Falls ihr fahrt, viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfall (23. Dezember 2004)

Hell yeah, das sieht doch ganz stark nach meinem ersten Nightride mit absolut bekacktem Wetter aus. Klasse, solange es nicht zu kalt ist und mir die Füße abfrieren, soll es ruhig gießen wie aus Eimern.


----------



## madbull (23. Dezember 2004)

Ich fahr auch auf jeden Fall. Und so doll regnet es auch gar nicht - sind nur von Zeit zu Zeit mal ein paar Tröpfchen...

Now listening to: Red Hot Chili Peppers - Californication


----------



## *blacksheep* (23. Dezember 2004)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Ich hab ja noch die Hoffnung, dass Wetterbericht nicht eintritt. Bei Regen muß ich allein wegen der langen Heimfahrt passen
> 
> Gruß
> Robert


 Nanana, Robert! Im Auto ist´s doch schön warm und kuschelig...  Und denk mal an den schönen Chris King Steuersatz! Na? Überzeugt?

 Gruss,

 Janus


----------



## Catsoft (23. Dezember 2004)

Ich bin raus! Das Wetter ist einfach nur   

Den King machen wir ein ander mal.....


----------



## Lupi (23. Dezember 2004)

herrlich herrlich,

nun hat es inzwischen inklusive Schnee , 24 Stunden durchgeregnet.Also absolut normale N.Ride Bedingungen.


----------



## madbull (23. Dezember 2004)

Durchgeregnet? Also HIER - ganz im Ernst - nicht...


----------



## Catsoft (23. Dezember 2004)

OK, dann komm ich doch..... Aber wehe


----------



## madbull (23. Dezember 2004)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> OK, dann komm ich doch..... Aber wehe


Hey - es ist ja nun nicht so, dass es hier nicht regnen würde - halt nur nicht seit 24 Stunden DURCHGEHEND...  

Aber lass dich nicht aufhalten!


----------



## Günni-Poo (23. Dezember 2004)

Hey Jungs,
muß für heute Abend leider passen.
Wünsche Euch jedoch viel Spaß beim
Ride und ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest.  

Wie schaut´s mit der nächsten Woche aus,
schon was in Planung?

Bis denne...

Gruß Günni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (29. Dezember 2004)

Wieder wie immer am Donnerstag um 19:00!


----------



## madbull (29. Dezember 2004)

ACHTUNG!!!

Wegen donnerstäglicher konspirativer schmalbereifter Tour unter intensiver normaler Beteiligung in südlichen Gefilden...

...fällt der Nightride diese Woche aus!


----------



## Günni-Poo (29. Dezember 2004)

Ok,
wünsche Euch viel Spaß 
und nenn Guten Rutsch 
ins Neue...


----------



## Anfall (30. Dezember 2004)

Genau das wünsche ich euch allen auch (ruscht aber bloß nicht aus) und hoffentlich fallt ihr schmalbereiften Rennradschwuchteln bei dem Wetter auf die Fresse, jawohl


----------



## Lupi (30. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Alex.

Dir auch einen guten Rutsch, Meik ist heute schon auf unserer elend langen Rennrad Tour (geschätzte 768km) gerutscht.

Normale Grüße vom alten und gebrechlichen.


----------



## madbull (4. Januar 2005)

Do 1900 P3.

LG,

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfall (5. Januar 2005)

Danke, jetzt habe ich einen Grund, warum ich am Donnerstag nicht noch extra für eine Stunde Mathe zur Uni fahren brauch 

Frohes Neues noch Nachträglich und bis Morgen.


----------



## Anfall (6. Januar 2005)

Alles Schei$$e hier, Lampe vergessen aufzuladen, Schaltung im Arsch, man man man  Nichts klappt heute, aber auch gar nichts. Nach drei Stunden Schaltung einstellen bin ich sowas von entnervt, mich bekommt heute keiner mehr aufs Fahrrad 
Viel Spaß heute noch.


----------



## madbull (6. Januar 2005)

- Lampe könntest du heute gerne meine haben.
- Schaltung stellst du einfach auf einen guten Gang ein, der funktioniert, und fährst Singlespeed. Meine ich total ernst!
- Wetter ist genial: Sternenklar und nicht kalt - und der Schlamm ist heute ein ganzes Stück getrocknet!

Also: Auf, auf!


----------



## Anfall (6. Januar 2005)

Verdammt, Lampe hast du ja noch so irgendwie, hab ich gar nicht mehr dran gedacht und das hier zu spät gelesen 

Naja, ich hoffe, ihr verkraftet das Fehlen meinerseits


----------



## Lupi (6. Januar 2005)

Anfall Alex, Mensch was hast Du mir gefehlt heute.
Und Du hättest den Altersschnitt schon ein wenig nach unten gedrückt.

Ansonsten hast Du recht wenig verpaßt , wenn man mal von einem genialen Singlespeeder absieht der auch noch von Cannondale ist.Der phantastischen Atmosphäre um uns herum.

Und das Meik schon am Anfang des Panorame Weges in die Büsche mußte.

Dann bis demnächst


----------



## Anfall (6. Januar 2005)

Singlespeed von Coladose? Mike geht zu früh Pipi? Verdammt, kann man euch nicht ein Mal alleine lassen?


----------



## *blacksheep* (6. Januar 2005)

@Alex: 1. WER braucht heutzutage denn noch eine Schaltung?   2. Nur für Dich werde ich in Zukunft meine alte Mirage X mit 12Ah Akku stets aufgeladen halten.

Ansonsten kann man sagen: Wieder mal ein normaler Nightride mit normalen Leuten, normaler Strecke, normal endgeilen Bikes und normal leckeren Keksen. Auch wenn wir heute aus unverständlichen Gründen auf den Glühwein verzichten mussten.  

Meiks Pinkelverhalten dagegen war heute alles andere als normal!  Wer schon am Anfang des Panoramaweges in die Büsche muss, naja, der kann ja nicht normal sein. In Deinem Alter solltest Du Gewohnheiten nicht mehr zu ändern versuchen, in Zukunft bitte erst am Aussichtsturm in die Büsche flüchten, ok?  

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Anfall (6. Januar 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> @Alex: 1. WER braucht heutzutage denn noch eine Schaltung?   2. Nur für Dich werde ich in Zukunft meine alte Mirage X mit 12Ah Akku stets aufgeladen halten.



Ich, NOCH, wenn dieser kleine miese Pisser endlich die Gabel schicken würde  . Das Ultimatum läuft morgen aus, dann hat er noch eine Anzeige wegen Betrugs mehr. Und irgendwann darf ich dann auch dumme SHitshifter-Sprüche reißen 

Und normal-erweise würde meine Mirage auch immer aufgeladen sein, aber, naja, ich werde auch alt...  Aber lade deine lieber auf, sicher ist sicher ich traue mir selbst nicht.


----------



## *blacksheep* (7. Januar 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Ich, NOCH, wenn dieser kleine miese Pisser endlich die Gabel schicken würde  . Das Ultimatum läuft morgen aus, dann hat er noch eine Anzeige wegen Betrugs mehr.


Mir scheint, Du brauchst die Unterstützung des Team-Normal-Inkasso-Dienstes.

Team Normal, übernehmen Sie!


----------



## Lupi (7. Januar 2005)

nenn mich Ivan.

russen-inkasso.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfall (7. Januar 2005)

Sollte ich heute kein Paket vorfinden, werde ich auf Russisch-Ivan und Inkasso-Vladimir zurückommen


----------



## madbull (11. Januar 2005)

Do19P3.  

Und Alexdrei: Rechtzeitig das Bike startklar machen...


----------



## Catsoft (11. Januar 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Do19P3.
> 
> Und Alexdrei: Rechtzeitig das Bike startklar machen...



Jo!


----------



## Anfall (11. Januar 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Do19P3.
> 
> Und Alexdrei: Rechtzeitig das Bike startklar machen...




Jajajajaja, blaa blaa blaa 

Im Moment sieht's beschissen aus: Schaltung will ab und zu, wenn sie mal Lust hat, ein Ritzel rauf oder runter (aber doch eher rauf als runter) schalten (wirklich nur eins, wenn überhaupt). Tretlager knackt wie Hölle, also morgen mal bei Bikeorange vorbeischauen, Innenlagerwerkzeug ausleihen oder kaufen und ein bischen rumschrauben )wobei noch Hoffnungen bestehen, dass es doch der Dämpfer ist)[Das kommt davon, wenn man nur die höchsten Gänge zu verfügung hat und an jeder bekackten Arschampel hier in Kiel wie ein Bahnradfahrer losfahren darf]. Akku wird geladen, lässt sich aber leider nicht an die Lampe anschließen, weil dieses Klemmteildingensdingankontaktrantüdeldödelmach abgebrochen ist, sollte sich aber bis Donnerstag ersetzen lassen.
Und sollte ich diese Woche meine 9.+10, Analyse nicht mehr schaffen, werde ich mich Donnerstag besaufen.
Was kotzt mich das alles an (und wo bleibt meine Gabel, verdammt?)


----------



## madbull (11. Januar 2005)

Oh Oh - kein Wunder, dass die Selbstmordrate bei Chemiestudenten die allerhöchste überhaupt ist...   

Und damit du dich noch mehr ärgern kannst, hier mal wieder ein paar Bilder, die Appetit auf das Steilufer machen sollen...  Zwar am Tage geschossen, aber was soll's...     Und noch neidischer wirst du sicher auf das nicht-menschliche Fotomodell sein...   
































Mehr und vor allem größere Bilder hier: http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/5964


----------



## Günni-Poo (11. Januar 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Schaltung will ab und zu, wenn sie mal Lust hat, ein Ritzel rauf oder runter (aber doch eher rauf als runter) schalten (wirklich nur eins, wenn überhaupt). Tretlager knackt wie Hölle, also morgen mal bei Bikeorange vorbeischauen, Innenlagerwerkzeug ausleihen oder kaufen und ein bischen rumschrauben )wobei noch Hoffnungen bestehen, dass es doch der Dämpfer ist)[Das kommt davon, wenn man nur die höchsten Gänge zu verfügung hat und an jeder bekackten Arschampel hier in Kiel wie ein Bahnradfahrer losfahren darf].


Jo Jo,
das mit der Schaltung klingt irgendwie 
nach Schmiermittelmangel im Bereich der
Schaltung und -züge.
Das Öl wird´s wohl nicht sein,
ist keins dran!
Mit dem Innenlager, mal rauswuppeln
und das Babe mit reichlich Fett wieder
reinknippeln.
Könnte vorübergehend den Geräuschpegel
zum Wohle deiner Mitmenschen verringern.


----------



## Anfall (11. Januar 2005)

Günni-Poo schrieb:
			
		

> Jo Jo,
> das mit der Schaltung klingt irgendwie
> nach Schmiermittelmangel im Bereich der
> Schaltung und -züge.


Glaub mir, da ist mehr als genug Schmiermittel drauf, bevor *ich* etwas zuwenig schmiere... 



> Mit dem Innenlager, mal rauswuppeln
> und das Babe mit reichlich Fett wieder
> reinknippeln.
> Könnte vorübergehend den Geräuschpegel
> zum Wohle deiner Mitmenschen verringern.



Wobei die meisten Menschen doch langsam wissen sollten, dass mein Fahrrad die abartigsten Geräusche von sich geben kann 

Und zu den Bildern vom Meik sage ich jetzt einfach mal nichts... Naja doch: Schei$e, geil, porno, ich gehe weinen.


----------



## Anfall (12. Januar 2005)

Hell yeah, Lampe wird gleich repariert, die Schaltung ist so *******, dass es mich heute beim Fahren im Wiegetritt voll umgehauen hat (scheiß Ghostshifting) und der Rest knackt wie bisher (was sich morgen wohl hoffentlich noch ändern lässt). Ich trage mich einfach mal nicht ein, vielleicht hilft das ja, um mein Fahrrad wieder flott zu bekommen.


----------



## Lupi (12. Januar 2005)

Du machst das schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfall (12. Januar 2005)

Kurz, prägnant und aufbauend, so mag ich das.
Naja, die Lampe lüppt auf jeden Fall, der rest ist ja Wurst, hauptsache ich sehe etwas und das Fahrrad fährt, ob nun mit Gängen oder ohne.


----------



## Anfall (13. Januar 2005)

Ok, wird mal wieder nichts. Mein Auto springt mal wieder nicht an, ich hasse dieses Kackteil. Wenn irgendwann heute mein WG-Bewohner wiederkommt, werde ich mal versuchen, das Ding irgendwie zu starten, mit anschieben oder Starthilfe und morgen 'ne neue Batterie kaufen.

Viel Spaß noch heute Abend 

Irgendwie komme ich mir in den letzten Tagen wie der Alleinunterhalter hier im Thread vor


----------



## *blacksheep* (13. Januar 2005)

Du scheinst ja all das Glück dieser Welt gepachtet zu haben....  
Sieh zu, daß Du Deine Babes + Auto wieder in Ordnung kriegst, damit ich nicht immer alleine mit den beiden Fit****ern und ihren Ortsschildspielchen fahren muss...  

Gruß,

Alex


----------



## madbull (13. Januar 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Irgendwie komme ich mir in den letzten Tagen wie der Alleinunterhalter hier im Thread vor ...


Oooch - Alex - du weißt doch: Der wahre Kenner genießt und schweigt...  Wir weiden uns halt im Stillen an deinem Unglück...   




Aber im Ernst: Die größte Schei$$e ist die mit deiner Gabel! Denn sonst hättest du doch schon längst mit dem SSer hier aufkreuzen können, oder?

Dass an Fullies eh immer irgendwas kaputt ist, quietscht, kracht, schleift, wackelt........  ist ja eh klar...


----------



## Lupi (13. Januar 2005)

ach ja , die Gabel.Da war ja auch noch was.

Das wird eh nichts mehr.


----------



## Rabbit (13. Januar 2005)

So, bin gerade zurück vom Workshop aus Kiel. Ist leider weider etwas spät geworden. Vielleicht klaapt's ja endlich nächste Woche mal wieder 

Ich hoffe ihr hattet mal wieder viel Spaß,
Gruß,
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfall (13. Januar 2005)

Verdammt, jetzt wo Harry postet, merke ich, dass ich schon fast so klinge wie er (oder heißt es nicht vielleicht doch als, oder gar als wie?) . _Heute Abend wird es nichts, aber nächstes Mal vielleicht..._ oder _Mist, mir ist heute was dazwischen gekommen, wird leider nichts..._
Werde ich etwa auch alt?

Und dass ich die Gabel oder das Geld nochmal wiedersehen werde, glaube ich eher nicht. Also, falls ihr bei Ebay oder wo auch sonst noch eine 1"-Ahead-Gabel starr finden solltet, immer her mit den Links  (Und um auf die Frage zu antworten: Wenn die Gabel da wäre, würde ich den Rest auch endlich mal zusammenbauen, ja.]
Und ja, Fullies sind kacke, Schaltung ist kacke, eigentlich ist alles kacke (auch mein Auto).
Und keine Angst Alex2, irgendwann in naher Zukunft (schon Donnerstag?)[Wobei, das sollte ich lieber nicht zu laut sagen, sonst wird das eh wieder nichts...] komme ich zu deiner Unterstützung gegen das gemeine Fit****ertum zu Hilfe 

Ich gehe nun weinen (und dieses Spielchen mit den Klammern macht wirklich unglaublich viel Spaß)

Alex


----------



## Lupi (13. Januar 2005)

Mensch ,

heul doch.N.Ride heute war mal wieder echt mega geil.Schlamm Hagel u.s.w.

Und dann hätten wir doch noch gut als Mathe Fuchs gebrauchen können.Ja Du weißt schon , wir sind ja alle schon so lange raus aus der Schule und hätten dann gerne mal gewußt wie man denn nun Steigungsprozente richtig ausrechnet.
Sind 100 % denn nun 90° oder doch nur 45° ?

Also das Du doch bitte am nächsten Donnerstag wieder dabei bist, Du merkst wir tun Dir brauchen auch ob des Deutsches wegen.


----------



## *blacksheep* (14. Januar 2005)

http://www.kreuzotter.de/deutsch/steigung.htm 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steigung zur Erklärung.

BTW: 100% Steigung entsprechen, wie vom Team Normal propagiert, einem Winkel von 45°.

Guats Nächtle.

Janus


----------



## Rabbit (14. Januar 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Verdammt, jetzt wo Harry postet ...
> Werde ich etwa auch alt?


Paß auf, was Du sagst  


			
				Janus schrieb:
			
		

> BTW: 100% Steigung entsprechen, wie vom Team Normal propagiert, einem Winkel von 45°.


Demnach hätte also das Steilufer eine Steigung von ~200% (90°), korrekt?
Man, ist das steil!  

cu!


----------



## Bischi (14. Januar 2005)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Demnach hätte also das Steilufer eine Steigung von ~200% (90°), korrekt?
> Man, ist das steil!
> 
> cu!



 omg


----------



## madbull (14. Januar 2005)

Steilheit ist vollkommen überbewertet! Es kommt nur auf die Betrachtungsweise respektive Fahrtrichtung an...  


~100%






>100%





Kein Wunder, dass ich da kaum wieder hoch kam...






180%?


----------



## Rabbit (14. Januar 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Wunder, dass ich da kaum wieder hoch kam...


Was aber wenigel an del Steigung, als vielmehl an deinem *One* f***ing-geal lag! 
Da fählt doch jedel normale  MTB'lel lockel hoch!


----------



## madbull (19. Januar 2005)

ACHTUNG!!!

Die bisher Angemeldeten sind schon informiert:

START 18:00 !!!


----------



## Anfall (21. Januar 2005)

Ich wurde aber nicht über eure neuen sexuellen Vorlieben informiert. Nächstes Mal sagt ihr mir das bitte vorher, dann ziehe ich mich auch dementsprechend an.

Aber die Mischung aus Eigenurin, Prostatas, Sturm, Regen und Modder gestern war einfach nur geil. Hail MacBeth!


----------



## madbull (21. Januar 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wurde aber nicht über eure neuen sexuellen Vorlieben informiert. Nächstes Mal sagt ihr mir das bitte vorher, dann ziehe ich mich auch dementsprechend an...


Oh ja - wie Britney, ja?   

Und heißt das jetzt etwa, du willst nicht ****brüderschaft mit uns *****en?  




			
				Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> ...Aber die Mischung aus Eigenurin, Prostatas, Sturm, Regen und Modder gestern war einfach nur geil. Hail MacBeth!


Es war wieder mal absolut erinnerungswürdig genial...  Wieder einer der ewigen Klassiker, wo ich nur noch gedacht habe: "THAT's life!!!!!!"...  

Mein Gesicht hat noch NIE SOO weh getan!!!! 


@Janus: Bildäääääääää????????????!!!???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (21. Januar 2005)

MODDER habe ich übrigens nicht viel gesehen - dafür war einfach ZU viel WASSER da...  UNTEN wohlgemerkt...  Endlich mal wieder fast bis zur Nabe in einer kleinen Pfütze versunken...


----------



## *blacksheep* (21. Januar 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wurde aber nicht über eure neuen sexuellen Vorlieben informiert.


  Hmm... Angesichts dieser Bilder hättest DU UNS lieber über DEINE sexuellen Vorlieben informieren sollen.... 









			
				Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Nächstes Mal sagt ihr mir das bitte vorher, dann ziehe ich mich auch dementsprechend an.


 Hmm... Du hattest doch so oder so kaum was an:








			
				Anfall  schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die Mischung aus Eigenurin, Prostatas, Sturm, Regen und Modder gestern war einfach nur geil.


 Vor allem die Bikes waren geil! 3,5 Singlespeeder, davon 3 für harte Ar$chlöcher und der Rest für Pu$$ies.

 Madbulls:





 Lupis:





 Janus´:





 Anfalls:






 Zu den unglaublich klingen Schlagworten und "sexuellen Handlungen" lässt sich nur EINE Entschuldigung finden:

 Das Zusammentreffen von zwei Bier, viel Schlamm und (Hagel-)Regen als auch das Reiten eines harten Gaules. Was hierbei an Endorphinen ausgeschüttet wird, lässt sich anhand folgenden Bildes nur annähernd erahnen:






 So, das war´s mit den Eindrücken von der Waterkant. Jeder potentielle Nightride- Interessent sollte nun endgültig in die Flucht geschlagen worden sein. 



 Wobei......



 Anfalls spezieller Wäscheservice sollte vielleicht für einen gewissen Ansturm sorgen können. Bei jedem Nightride gibt´s frisch gewaschene Socken!!!







 Bis nächsten Donnerstag dann! 

 Gruß,

 Janus


----------



## Anfall (21. Januar 2005)

Und meine Schuhe sind noch immer nicht trocken...

Zu den Bildern werde ich mich nicht mehr äußern, die Sprechen für sich 

Was mir gerade noch einfällt: Wie wollt ihr mit mir, Britney Spears, Piss*brüder*schaft trinken?


----------



## madbull (25. Januar 2005)

DO19P3


@Janus: Schöner, kurz-knackiger Bericht mit feinen Bilderchen!  


@LostHase: Sieht man dich - bei DER Wettervorhersage - diese Woche endlich auch mal wieder? Wir wissen bald gar nicht mehr, wie unser Häschen überhaupt aussieht...


----------



## Anfall (25. Januar 2005)

Dabey, dabey, dabey! Und wenn es so warm bleibt wie im Moment auch in kurzer Hose. Krank bin ich eh schon seit letzter Woche.


----------



## Anfall (26. Januar 2005)

Klasse, es wird kalt morgen. Wie sieht's mit der Seenlandschaft auf den Wegen aus? Alles zugefroren, noch matschig?


----------



## *blacksheep* (26. Januar 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse, es wird kalt morgen. Wie sieht's mit der Seenlandschaft auf den Wegen aus? Alles zugefroren, noch matschig?


 Alles zugefroren natürlich. Vergiss also nicht Deine Spikes zu montieren.


----------



## Anfall (26. Januar 2005)

Klasse, dann kann ich die Black Shark ja drauflassen. Bin zu faul, um noch auf Mythos IRC zu wechseln. Und hoffentlich rutsche ich weg und falle hin, dann kann ich im Labor mit meinen Narben von der Damenwelt herumprollen!

Achja, und wer bringt Bierchen mit? Ich nix, ich pleite, ich Student!


----------



## madbull (27. Januar 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse, dann kann ich die Black Shark ja drauflassen. Bin zu faul, um noch auf Mythos IRC zu wechseln. ...


Wieso? Sind die Black Shark bei Nässe so schlecht? Eigentlich sollte sich ein Hai doch gerade im Wasser wohl fühlen...  



			
				Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> ...Und hoffentlich rutsche ich weg und falle hin, dann kann ich im Labor mit meinen Narben von der Damenwelt herumprollen!...


Also ich rolle auch dauernd mit meinen tollen Phil Wood Narben herum, die rollen sogar besonders gut, vom prollen ganz zu schweigen! Aber warum kannst du deine nur nach einem Sturz zeigen? Und ist eure Chemikerinnen-Damenwelt überhaupt an XT-Narben interessiert? Und viel wichtiger: Kann man da überhaupt von Damenwelt sprechen?  



			
				Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Achja, und wer bringt Bierchen mit? Ich nix, ich pleite, ich Student!



Der hier gepostet Bildlink wurde von mir entfernt, da sich der Inhalt geändert hat. Bei dem nun unter diesem Link befindlichem Bild handelt es sich um ein den Forumsregeln und dem guten Geschmack widersprechendes Bild auf dessen Inhalt der Autor dieses Beitrages keinen Einfluß hatte!
Rabbit (IBC-Forenteam)



Auch wenn's wohl nicht viel sein wird: Snow-Nightride endlich!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (27. Januar 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> DO19P3
> 
> @LostHase: Sieht man dich - bei DER Wettervorhersage - diese Woche endlich auch mal wieder?


Mist, das klappt wohl heute auch wieder nicht. Werde sicher nicht vor 1800 hier aus dem Büro wegkommen.

Viel Spaß und trinkt  einen für mich mit


----------



## Günni-Poo (27. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leuts,
wünsche Euch viel Spaß.  Werde wohl 
demnächst mal wieder aufschlagen.

Prost-tata...   
Gruß Günni


----------



## Anfall (27. Januar 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso? Sind die Black Shark bei Nässe so schlecht? Eigentlich sollte sich ein Hai doch gerade im Wasser wohl fühlen...


Zu viel am lustigen Stein geleckt? Und um mal ernsthaft zu antworten: Keine Ahnung, wie sich die bei Nässe fahren, aber das war ja sowieso überflüssig heute.




> Also ich rolle auch dauernd mit meinen tollen Phil Wood Narben herum, die rollen sogar besonders gut, vom prollen ganz zu schweigen! Aber warum kannst du deine nur nach einem Sturz zeigen? Und ist eure Chemikerinnen-Damenwelt überhaupt an XT-Narben interessiert? Und viel wichtiger: Kann man da überhaupt von Damenwelt sprechen?


In der Tat, du HAST am lustigen Stein geleckt! Und außerdem habe ich Deore-Na(r)ben, nur leider konnte sich niemand für die begeistern  
Leihst du mir deine PORNO-Woods? 
Und im Gegensatz zu den hässlichen, vernerdeten Physikern (und Medieninformatikfhschwuttenoderwiesichdasauchschimpft) kann man die Wesen bei uns ab und zu schon noch als Damen bezeichen.



> Auch wenn's wohl nicht viel sein wird: Snow-Nightride endlich!!!



Das Bier schmeckt kalt ja wirklich, und dass, obwohl es nicht einmal deutsches Bier ist.

Ach und darf ich vorstellen: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Harvey, der Feuerwehrmann. (Gilt nur für Meik, der Rest kennt ihn ja...)



			
				Günni-Poo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leuts,
> wünsche Euch viel Spaß. Werde wohl
> demnächst mal wieder aufschlagen.
> 
> ...



Na das will ich doch mal ganz stark hoffen, du kannst mich doch nicht einfach so mit den alten Männern (oder gehöre ich da jetzt doch dazu) alleine lassen.


----------



## *blacksheep* (27. Januar 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Na das will ich doch mal ganz stark hoffen, du kannst mich doch nicht einfach so mit den alten Männern (oder gehöre ich da jetzt doch dazu) alleine lassen.


Meine Herrn! Da scheine ich ja mal wieder was verpasst zu haben...  

Übrigens, ist nicht Günni der älteste Biker an der ganzen Waterkant?  

Nächsten Donnerstag bin ich, soweit es das Trainingsprogramm vom Lääänzzzz zulässt  , wieder dabei. Auch wenn sich dann der Altersdurchschnitt weiter erhöhen wird...  

Bis denne!

Janus


----------



## endorphin80 (28. Januar 2005)

Das Erste mal(nicht MEIN ERSTES MAL) tat gar nicht so weh...
Habe auch schon kräftig Werbung gemacht(und noch einen Interessenten gefunden) und hätte mal wieder Lust mit Euch zu Treten...

Wird aber nicht sehr regelmäßig werden... jedoch hin und wieder kriege ich das mit der Anreise hin(sofern Ihr mir kein Verbot erteilt...) 

Gute NachT

und nicht vergessen: Niemals Nicht Keinen Gelben Schnee Essen!


----------



## madbull (28. Januar 2005)

endorphin! schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> und nicht vergessen: Niemals Nicht Keinen Gelben Schnee Essen!


Hmmm...  Sag mal - du scheinst dich ja in der Materie auszukennen - kann es sein, dass es daran liegt, wenn alte Männer seltsame immer mehr überhand nehmende alberne Anwandlungen bekommen und sogar beginnen, mit Jünglingen über Kindergärten, Playmobil und Lego zu sprechen? 
Denn wenn dem so wäre, könnte ich mir schon vorstellen, dass unser Kim (Wannabe)Jung Il daran genascht hat - vielleicht auch, um farblich dem Original näher zu kommen...    
















 <--- Zur Sicherheit lieber doch mal wieder hinterher



			
				endorphin! schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Habe auch schon kräftig Werbung gemacht(und noch einen Interessenten gefunden) und hätte mal wieder Lust mit Euch zu Treten...


Du willst echt noch mal mit uns lächerlichem Chaotenhaufen losdüsen? Und hast auch noch weitere gefunden dafür? Was kennst du denn für komische Leute?! 

Nee - im Ernst - Schön, dass es dir gefallen hat. Wäre super, wenn ihr dann sogar zu zweit kommt...  Ist er genauso "unfit" wie du?    Mit wieviel bist du nun zum Steilufer hochgetreten? 48-17?  

Bis zum nächsten Mal...   

@Jüngling (wie du schon ahnen wirst, bezieht sich das AUCH auf dich als neuer Anhänger von kim JUNG il ): 
Harvey ist doooof, der ist ja gar nicht rot! Schei$$ Amerikanisierung - zu meiner Jugendzeit waren die Feuerwehrmänner noch ROT!!!   
Und der ganze technische Schnickschnack - schrecklich! Helm aufn Kopf, Schlauch in die Hand - fertig (HiHi - wie ein Biker bei der PiPau )!  
Reduktion aufs Wesentlich - das isses - immer und überall - jawollja!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfall (28. Januar 2005)

Hauptsache gesund!

Ihr habt doch alle den Schuss nicht gehört...

Aber was ist das doch ehute für ein geiles Wetter, Schnee im Sommer, sowas sieht man selten (Wow, so viele Wörter mit s am Anfang, ich bin von mir selbst begeistert). Zum Glück hat der alt aussehende junge Mann den Tipp mit dem gelben Schnee gepostet, sonst käme ich nacher auf meiner Tour noch auf dumme Gedanken ob des gelben Schnees.

Und damit der kleine Meik nicht weint: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Alexundchristian: Von euch beiden hätte ich nächste Woche gerne ein musikalisches Duett mit dem Lied "Er gehört zu mir". Danke.


Weee, weee, weee mein DX-Ritzel ist da, kostet nur 3,90 wee wee wee!


----------



## endorphin80 (28. Januar 2005)

Der alte Mann denke es wäre 48(größtes Race-Face) : 18 gewesen...

Wobei man das nicht mehr fahren nennen konnte...  


und noch ein Tip: Niemals Nicht Gegen Keinen Wind Pinkeln!


----------



## *blacksheep* (28. Januar 2005)

Menno, da ist man EINMAL nicht dabei und schon kann man diesem Konglomerat von Insiderwitzen nicht mehr folgen.  Ich seh schon, ich MUSS nächste Woche, egal unter welchen Umständen, wieder am Start sein.  

@Endorphin!: Nur so nebenbei sei erwähnt, dass auch Du und potentielle andere Mitstreiter jederzeit bei mir mitfahren können. Ich fahre immer über Wandsbek zur Autobahn und habe problemlos Platz für drei weitere Bikes + deren Besitzer. 

@Anfall: Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass Du jetzt kein DX Ritzel aus meiner Sammelbestellung mehr brauchst?

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Lupi (28. Januar 2005)

ja Alex, 

in der Tat hast Du was versäumt.

Es wird dann aber auch wieder Zeit das Du am nächsten Donnerstag wieder mit dabei bist.Der Jungspund und ich haben zwar wieder den Mega Stunt über die Brücke gemacht, aber zu dritt ist es eben noch eine Spur aufregender.


----------



## Rabbit (28. Januar 2005)

Und ich habe am kommenden Donnerstag auch schon wieder einen anderen Termin.
Irgendwie scheint die NR-Saison dieses Jahr spurlos an mir vorbeizufahren. Insbesondere neigt diese sich ja bereits zusehends ihrem Ende entgegen, die Tage werden ja schon spür- und sichtbar immer länger.

Also, vergeßt mich nicht. Mit dem Herzen bin ich ja immer dabei


----------



## Anfall (28. Januar 2005)

Mit 2,7 den Berg zum Steilufer hoch? Jetzt habe ich Angst, aber wirklich Angst 

@Janus: Doch nehme gerne noch eins, dann kann ich erstmal mein Fully damit bestücken und das andere am Hardtail lassen.

Man, was die Tour heute geil, 175 Minuten durch Kälte, Eis und Schnee, einfach herrlich (fehlt nur noch eine Digicam). Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, dass ich nach einer Stunde Beinlinge angezogen habe, weil's mir zu kalt wurde  Aber bevor ihr mich jetzt disst (uhh, Streetfame und so, Probs gehen raus an alle tighten Crews, bomben wir die ottos!), disst liebe den Hasen dafür, dass er schon wieder keine Zeit hat.
Achja und gelben Schnee habe ich keinen gefunden, zum Glück. Wer weiß, ob ich ihn nicht doch noch gegessen hätte.


----------



## Lupi (28. Januar 2005)

Wind in den Speichen , den Hasen im Herzen.

Und zu Dir Anfall sage ich jetzt mal nichts.Erst mit kurzer Hose auf ebensolche dicke machen und dann mit wasserdichten Socken fahren.Das geht ja nunmal gar nicht.

Ansonsten, Gute Heimreise


----------



## Anfall (28. Januar 2005)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Wind in den Speichen , den Hasen im Herzen.
> 
> Und zu Dir Anfall sage ich jetzt mal nichts.Erst mit kurzer Hose auf ebensolche dicke machen und dann mit wasserdichten Socken fahren.Das geht ja nunmal gar nicht.


Ich bin Britney, ich bin eine Diva, ich darf das!




> Ansonsten, Gute Heimreise


Ok, das Schildchen werde ich morgen mitnehmen.


----------



## madbull (2. Februar 2005)

Morgen wie immer.


----------



## *blacksheep* (2. Februar 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen wie immer.



NEIN!  Bitte NICHT wie immer...  Wie wäre es denn mal mit einem Nightride OHNE Schlamm und Regen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfall (2. Februar 2005)

Ähähähähähähä, Schlamm, Modder, Pfützen, Regen nass *sabber*

Mal sehen, ob ich komme, stehe mit viel Pech bis 18 Uhr im Labor und dann schaffe ich es nicht. Falls ich also nicht pünktlich da sein sollte, wartet nicht auf mich.


----------



## *blacksheep* (2. Februar 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Mal sehen, ob ich komme, stehe mit viel Pech bis 18 Uhr im Labor und dann schaffe ich es nicht.



Hmm... also ich schaffe die 90 KM nach TDF notfalls doch auch in 40-45 Minuten und das bei 20 KM Stadtverkehr zur Hauptverkehrszeit. Vielleicht sollte ich mal ein FahrTGESCHWINDIGKEITStraining mit Dir durchführen...  Kotztüten natürlich inbegriffen.


----------



## Lupi (2. Februar 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Ähähähähähähä, Schlamm, Modder, Pfützen, Regen nass *sabber*
> 
> Mal sehen, ob ich komme, stehe mit viel Pech bis 18 Uhr im Labor und dann schaffe ich es nicht. Falls ich also nicht pünktlich da sein sollte, wartet nicht auf mich.




haben wir denn jemals auf dich gewartet ?


----------



## Anfall (2. Februar 2005)

Ich hoffe, dass sich Janus totfährt, sowas ist unverantworlich.

Und Christian möge sich in sein Knie fikken. Ich melde mich ab für morgen.


----------



## Lupi (2. Februar 2005)

also wieder mal den Brücken Stunt zu zweit.


----------



## madbull (2. Februar 2005)

Tja, Alex: Schade dass du in deiner Funktion als Alex nicht dabei bist, denn dann wären es schon zwei Alex'...    Denn...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=43652


JUBILÄUM!   Am 6.2.'03  war der erste Nightride mit Beteiligung >1 (=me), und zwar mit Kochermeister (=Alex1)! Und dieser Nightride ist am nächsten dran (Und am 6. kann ich nicht und nächsten Donnerstag auch nicht) an diesem Datum und darum ist er halt der ZWEIJAHRESJUBILÄUMSNIGHTRIDETIMMENDOFERSTRAND!


----------



## *blacksheep* (2. Februar 2005)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> also wieder mal den Brücken Stunt zu zweit.



Vielleicht lässt Meik sich ja erweichen und hilft ausnahmsweise aus? Auch wenn das natürlich kein Ersatz für Alex3 sein kann. Das muss ja mal gesagt werden.


----------



## madbull (2. Februar 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht lässt Meik sich ja erweichen und hilft ausnahmsweise aus? Auch wenn das natürlich kein Ersatz für Alex3 sein kann. Das muss ja mal gesagt werden.


Wenn ich mittig fahre, sollte es doch zumindest gewichtsmäßig einigermaaaaaaaßen austariert sein....


----------



## Kochermeister (2. Februar 2005)

JUBILÄUM!   Am 6.2.'03  war der erste Nightride mit Beteiligung >1 (=me), und zwar mit Kochermeister (=Alex1)! Und dieser Nightride ist am nächsten dran (Und am 6. kann ich nicht und nächsten Donnerstag auch nicht) an diesem Datum und darum ist er halt der ZWEIJAHRESJUBILÄUMSNIGHTRIDETIMMENDOFERSTRAND!




Schon zwei Jahre her! Und ich kann ich erinnern als ob es gestern wär  . Na demnächst bin ich wieder dabei,nur momentan plage ich mich mit einer heftigen Oberschenkelmuskelzerrung herum die ich mir bei meiner sehr Alkoholhaltigen Betriebsabschiedsfeier geholt habe!!! Fragt lieber nicht wie,sondern trinkt für mich morgen einen mit!
Bis bald,und viel Spaß
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupi (3. Februar 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht lässt Meik sich ja erweichen und hilft ausnahmsweise aus? Auch wenn das natürlich kein Ersatz für Alex3 sein kann. Das muss ja mal gesagt werden.




Nix da , bei solchen extrem heiklen Stunts muß ich mich auf die Leute verlassen können.

Meik hat ja jetzt schon Zweifel ob das mit ihm was wird , nee nee


----------



## madbull (7. Februar 2005)

Donnerstag wie immer um 19 Uhr am P3 - allerdings mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit ohne mich. Aber der Lupi wird's schon richten, der Lupi macht's schon gut, wir haben ja zum Glück den guten alten Lupi unser bestes Stück...


----------



## Lupi (7. Februar 2005)

Oh,

das ehrt mich natürlich das Du mich als würdigen Vertreter adelst.

Dann mache ich das mal von interessierten Mitfahrern abhängig.

Denn es gibt bestimmt den einen oder anderen der nur mit dem Original fahren möchte.Denn das bist und bleibst nur DU.


----------



## Anfall (7. Februar 2005)

Je suis not dabei, parceque je habe am Freitag meine fünfstündige Matheklausur. Aber endlich mit dem Labor feddisch, oodsaposadpof o2z34 8z98zu!


----------



## Lupi (7. Februar 2005)

schade , ich hätte gern noch mehr von Deinen Französischkünsten gehört.


----------



## madbull (7. Februar 2005)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Oh,
> 
> das ehrt mich natürlich das Du mich als würdigen Vertreter adelst.
> 
> ...



Schleimer!  Aber warum nur? Und wo? Und wann?  


Das hier ist die Geschichte von einem braven Mann
wann immer Not am Mann ist
na
da muß der Arme ran
denn wenn das Klo verstopft ist
die Badewanne leckt
wenn die Familie bis zum Hals in Schwierigkeiten steckt
dann heißt es: Lupi vor
da rufen sie im Chor:
Der Lupi wirds schon richten
der Lupi machts schon gut
der Lupi 
der macht alles
was sonst keiner gerne tut.
Der Lupi wirds schon richten
wir haben ja zum Glück
den guten alten Lupi 
unser bestes Stück.
Der Meik rast mit dem Fixie und fährt am Ziel vorbei
sein Schweiß fliegt durch die Gegend und trifft die Polizei.
Die kommen gleich fünf Mann hoch mit Blaulicht angebraust
der Meik sucht schnell das Weite
nur der Lupi ist zuhaus
von weitem ruft der Meik: Mein Lupi macht das schon.
Der Lupi wirds schon richten
der Lupi machts schon gut
...​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (7. Februar 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Schleimer! Aber warum nur? Und wo? Und wann?
> 
> Das hier ist die Geschichte von einem braven Mann
> 
> ...


Kann man die von Dir komsumierten Drogen auch legal erwerben?  Oder verursacht V-Power Diesel-Doping doch mehr Nebenwirkungen als bisher angenommen?  

Ich bin Donnerstag übigens nicht dabei.  

Gruss,

Janus

Zitat gekürzt, für das Quoten von Text gibt's hier eh keine Prämien


----------



## endorphin80 (7. Februar 2005)

Auch ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle abmelden/ entschuldigen.
Mutti hat gesagt, dass ich sowas schon alleine kann!

Ich habe ebenfalls universitäre Verpflichtungen am Freitag.
Sollte Ihr am WE in irgend einer Form Momente auf die Kette übertragen, sag bescheid!

Renè


----------



## Rabbit (7. Februar 2005)

Ich kann, wie sollte es auch anderst sein, diesen Donnerstag wieder nicht 

Ich weiß schon gar nicht mehr, wie der eine oder andere von euch aussieht. Mittlerweile dürftet ihr ja nur so vor "Kraft" strotzen nach eueren häufigen RR Excursionen ... Verräter ihr


----------



## Anfall (7. Februar 2005)

Wieso "ihr"? Hier wird aber auch wieder pauschalisiert, das ist ja nicht mehr feierlich. Ich gehöre nicht zu der "Ich rasiere mir auf meine alten Tage die Beine und beeindrucke Uschi von Nebenan mit meinem Schwuttenrad"-Fraktion, und das ist auch gut so!


----------



## madbull (7. Februar 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso "ihr"? Hier wird aber auch wieder pauschalisiert, das ist ja nicht mehr feierlich. Ich gehöre nicht zu der "Ich rasiere mir auf meine alten Tage die Beine und beeindrucke Uschi von Nebenan mit meinem Schwuttenrad"-Fraktion, und das ist auch gut so!


Nu tu mal nich so hart - ich hab dich die letzten Male dauernd darüber schwadronieren hören, ob du nicht doch beide Beine halb oder nur eines halb oder wie auch immer enthaaren solltest...  

Und überhaupt - wie war das mit dem 18er DX für das Fully?


----------



## Holiday (8. Februar 2005)

jetzt werdet ihr bestimmt sagen...Warmduscher...hehe  aber ist es nicht noch ein bisschen kalt um längere Touren zufahren?!  

War im Januar auf einer längeren Tour unterwegs...und hab mir fast den ....ar*** abgefroren  

Na ja, die Sonne scheint ja schon fleißig aber die Kälte 

ciao
holiday


----------



## madbull (8. Februar 2005)

Warmduscher...


----------



## Anfall (8. Februar 2005)

In der Tat, Warmduscher.

18er-Fully? Wird in den Semesterferien umgebaut, im Moment fahre ich immernoch Schaltung, wenn man das noch so nennen kann 

Achja und Projekt "Rechtes Bei ohne Haare" wird im Sommer auf alle Fälle stattfinden, aber ich bin keine Rennradschwutte, um das nochmal klarzustellen!


----------



## *blacksheep* (8. Februar 2005)

Holiday schrieb:
			
		

> War im Januar auf einer längeren Tour unterwegs...und hab mir fast den ....ar*** abgefroren


 
Ist Dir zu kalt, bist Du nicht schnell genug.


----------



## Holiday (8. Februar 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Warmduscher...



hehe.... sagte ich doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupi (8. Februar 2005)

Moin Hoiliday ,

schön mal wieder was von Dir zu hören , aber tröste Dich.Der august ist nicht mehr weit.


----------



## Lupi (8. Februar 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> aber ich bin keine Rennradschwutte, um das nochmal klarzustellen!




was denn für eine Schwutte ???


----------



## Holiday (8. Februar 2005)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Hoiliday ,
> 
> schön mal wieder was von Dir zu hören , aber tröste Dich.Der august ist nicht mehr weit.



na, wie wollen mal nicht übertreiben @lupi   ......Denke mal in den nächsten Wochen kann man endlich wieder mit einigermaßen guten Temperaturen biken gehen. Hatte kleine Zwischenfälle mit meinem Rad (Umbauten/ Reklamationen...und und..) aber nun ist mein Radon startklar und wartet auf die nächste Tour.

Kleine Frage am Rande....bestimmt schon dreimal gefragt, aber.... ihr radelt immer nur die gleiche Strecke, oder?!

Meine Welt ist der Ratzeburger See + Möln  ....Kalkhütte...Buchholz...  , nur leider ist es am ar*** der Welt, wo man erst mal hinkommen muss   *rrrhh

ciao
holiday


----------



## Anfall (9. Februar 2005)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> was denn für eine Schwutte ???




Eine Pissnelkenarschgesichtbomberblödemannsau-Schwutte, die sich heute das rechte Knie rasiert hat!


----------



## madbull (9. Februar 2005)

Schade, dass ihr Schwutten morgen alle nicht kommen wollt, sonst hätte ich um 1900 mal kurz vorbeigeschaut, um euch die neueste Entwicklung im Bereich des pedalbetriebenen Antriebs zu präsentieren...


----------



## Anfall (9. Februar 2005)

Ich habe zwei Minuten gebraucht, um herauszufinden, warum da eine andere Kurbel am Rad ist. Typ, biss echt voll der Patient!


----------



## *blacksheep* (9. Februar 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

>



 oder  ??

Haben die Schwachmaten im Singlespeed-Forum Dich jetzt vollkommen assimiliert?


----------



## Lupi (9. Februar 2005)

Das kommt wahrscheinlich vom Nagellack.


----------



## Rabbit (9. Februar 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> oder  ??
> 
> Haben die Schwachmaten im Singlespeed-Forum Dich jetzt vollkommen assimiliert?


War Meik nicht sowiesie schon immer einer, der Gürtel und Hosenträger trägt? Sicher ist sicher und *doppelt* hält eben doch besser 
Sowas gehört mit Sicherheit in die Kuriositäten"kiste" 

Ausserdem könnte man Meik natürlich eine gewisse Geschäftstüchtigkeit zusprechen. Wenn sich dieser neue "Sicherheits-"Antrieb durchsetzten sollte, dann kann er in Zukunft ja Hosenklammern Paarweise verkaufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## endorphin80 (9. Februar 2005)

Ich hoffe die Kettenblätter haben die gleiche Kapazität, oder das Übersetzungsverhältnis der Kettenstränge ist gleich!

sonst sollte der Strang mit der geringeren Übersetzung über einen Freilauf verfügen!

Wenn nicht, dreht es sich wie das Zahnradgebilde im Anhang!


----------



## djinges (9. Februar 2005)

HHuutt aabb,,  ddeerr AAnnttrriieebb iisstt ggooiill    

da verwindet sich die Tretlagerwelle dann wohl gar nicht mehr   .... aber wie kommt man bloß auf solche Ideen?


----------



## Anfall (9. Februar 2005)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Das kommt wahrscheinlich vom Nagellack.



Rosa oder babyblau?


----------



## entry (9. Februar 2005)

Hossa, ich bin auch mal wieder im Lande. Bin gerade wieder nach Lübeck gezogen. Also ich denke ich werde noch im Februar auch mal wieder zu euch stossen.
Viele Grüße,
Jan


----------



## Anfall (9. Februar 2005)

Noch so ein Fitfukker *schnaub*
Bald mache ich am Mittwoch meinen eigenen NR in Tdf mit alten dicken Männern auf, jawohl!


----------



## Maratona (9. Februar 2005)

djinges schrieb:
			
		

> ddeerr AAnnttrriieebb iisstt ggooiill
> 
> ....


Scheißt doch auf den Antrieb

ich finde den Fahrradständer noch viel gggoooiiiler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupi (9. Februar 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Rosa oder babyblau?




an den Fingern oder Zehen ?




			
				Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Noch so ein Fitfukker *schnaub*
> Bald mache ich am Mittwoch meinen eigenen NR in Tdf mit alten dicken Männern auf, jawohl!




nimmst Du mich dann mit ?


----------



## Günni-Poo (9. Februar 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

>



Na nun, was haben wir denn da vor uns?
Haben wir nun endlich die Ultimative Inovation zur Unsetzung des "Runden Tritts"
vor uns oder haben wir gar ein Bike mit Einparkhilfe und Rückwärtsgang vor Augen?
Vielleicht können wir ja auch davon ausgehen das Meik unsere "Große Nation" 
bei der nächsten Timbersports- WM vertreten wird?


----------



## Anfall (9. Februar 2005)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> an den Fingern oder Zehen ?


Blumen am Arsch der Hölle? Ähh, wollte sagen: Zeh.



> nimmst Du mich dann mit ?


Ja, aber auch nur, weil du alt bist und ich dich für den Brückenstunt brauche. Mhh, wenn Janus noch mitmachen würde, dann haben wir wirklich alt und dick zusammen \o/

Edit: ich kann nichts, praise the lord.


----------



## madbull (14. Februar 2005)

Diesen Donnerstag wie immer P3, aber wegen dringender Verpflichtungen des sogenannten Originals erst um

19:30

!


----------



## Anfall (14. Februar 2005)

19:30? Oida, ok. Bin dabei.
Bier oder Glühwein?


----------



## madbull (14. Februar 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> 19:30? Oida, ok. Bin dabei.
> Bier oder Glühwein?


Bring ruhig beides mit - wird sich schon jemand für finden...


----------



## Anfall (14. Februar 2005)

Die Fragestellung zielte eigentlich darauf ab, dass IHR sowas mitbringt, ich bin doch ein armer Student. Aber ok, ich hab hier noch lecker Hasseröder Dosenbier, das hat euch zu schmecken.


----------



## madbull (14. Februar 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Die Fragestellung zielte eigentlich darauf ab, dass IHR sowas mitbringt, ich bin doch ein armer Student. Aber ok, ich hab hier noch lecker Hasseröder Dosenbier, das hat euch zu schmecken.


Hehe - arme Studenten schröpfen macht Spaß - vor allem, wenn man selbst armer Student ist...  

P.S.: Haddu Gabel?


----------



## Lupi (14. Februar 2005)

oh wahnsinn,

endlich wieder Dosenbier und dann die leere Dose in der Hand zerdrücken.

Das wird der Hammer.Und dann noch bitte volle Pulle Schwermetall Musik dazu.


----------



## *blacksheep* (14. Februar 2005)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> oh wahnsinn,
> 
> endlich wieder Dosenbier und dann die leere Dose in der Hand zerdrücken.
> 
> Das wird der Hammer.Und dann noch bitte volle Pulle Schwermetall Musik dazu.


 
Und das Ganze bitte im ESK-Trikot in Größe M!  

Muss mal schauen, ob ich Donnerstag dabei bin, meine Edison scheint an nem Wackelkontakt zu leiden (Bruch der Steuerleitung? Scheint ein bekanntes Lupine-Problem zu sein... ). Ist echt spassig, vereister Downhill mit nem scheiss Köter vor der Nase und dann plötzlich...........






















DUNKELHEIT.

Sehr geil.

Das ist doch mal 800 wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfall (14. Februar 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe - arme Studenten schröpfen macht Spaß - vor allem, wenn man selbst armer Student ist...
> 
> P.S.: Haddu Gabel?




Einen Scheiß habe ich, mir ist das so langsam auch egal, ich werde einfach wieder Schaltungsfahrer, dann brauche ich mir da keine Gedanken mehr drum machen, weil ich dann nur noch dem meinem Fully fahren werde.

Und die Bierdoesen werden nicht zerdrückt, ich muss die ja auch wieder abgeben und pfünfzig Pfennige Pfand dapfür kassieren. Für Schwermetallmusik sorge ich doch gerne, werde für euch extra kranke Schei$e raussuchen *nach dying fetus stöber*

Und Janus lache ich mal ganz gepflegt aus, um die Schmerzen über das unfertige Rad in meinem Zimmer zu vergessen: HAHA!


----------



## *blacksheep* (14. Februar 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Und Janus lache ich mal ganz gepflegt aus, um die Schmerzen über das unfertige Rad in meinem Zimmer zu vergessen: HAHA!


 
Wer zuletzt lacht...naja, Du kennst das doch schon...


----------



## madbull (14. Februar 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Scheiß habe ich, mir ist das so langsam auch egal, ich werde einfach wieder Schaltungsfahrer, dann brauche ich mir da keine Gedanken mehr drum machen, weil ich dann nur noch dem meinem Fully fahren werde.
> ...


Ach - fällt mir gerade wieder ein: Ich bin schon mal einen Ahead Steuersatz mit Gewindekontermuttern gefahren! Funktionierte absolut problemlos...  Anstatt des Vorbaus auf dem Aheadschaft wird der Steuersatz halt durch eine Gewindesteuerstzkontermutter auf Gewindeschaft geklemmt - und mit einer weiteren Kontermutter gekontert...  Capice?  

Du brauchst also nur noch zwei 1-Zoll-Gewindesteuerstzkontermuttern (vielleicht aus der Schrottkiste eines Bikeshops? Oder Anfrage im SS-Forum? Ich könnte morgen auch noch mal in meiner Schrottkiste schauen) und eine 1-Zoll-Gewindegabel mit ausreichender Schaftlänge (sollte auch nicht viel mehr sein als mit normalen Gewindesteuersatz).

Hoffe geholfen zu haben...


----------



## Günni-Poo (14. Februar 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Muss mal schauen, ob ich Donnerstag dabei bin, meine Edison scheint an nem Wackelkontakt zu leiden (Bruch der Steuerleitung? Scheint ein bekanntes Lupine-Problem zu sein... ). Ist echt spassig, vereister Downhill mit nem scheiss Köter vor der Nase und dann plötzlich...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jo Jo,
Slimie-Light forever!  

Geiz light´s geil !!!


----------



## Anfall (14. Februar 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Ach - fällt mir gerade wieder ein: Ich bin schon mal einen Ahead Steuersatz mit Gewindekontermuttern gefahren! Funktionierte absolut problemlos...  Anstatt des Vorbaus auf dem Aheadschaft wird der Steuersatz halt durch eine Gewindesteuerstzkontermutter auf Gewindeschaft geklemmt - und mit einer weiteren Kontermutter gekontert...  Capice?
> 
> Du brauchst also nur noch zwei 1-Zoll-Gewindesteuerstzkontermuttern (vielleicht aus der Schrottkiste eines Bikeshops? Oder Anfrage im SS-Forum? Ich könnte morgen auch noch mal in meiner Schrottkiste schauen) und eine 1-Zoll-Gewindegabel mit ausreichender Schaftlänge (sollte auch nicht viel mehr sein als mit normalen Gewindesteuersatz).
> 
> Hoffe geholfen zu haben...



Ähhh, hä? Wie Muttern? Mal mal ein Bild oder so. Falls das klappt, dann bin es, der wieder zuletzt lacht, Alex2!


----------



## madbull (14. Februar 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Ähhh, hä? Wie Muttern? Mal mal ein Bild oder so. Falls das klappt, dann bin es, der wieder zuletzt lacht, Alex2!



Habe noch ein einigermaßen Bild gefunden und hochgeladen...  Sissy vor ungefähr zwei Jahren, in ihren ersten Singlepseedtagen...  Mit exakt dem Cane Creek Ahead Steuersatz, den ich jetzt immer noch drin habe, und zwar mit der orinalen Gewindegabel. Direkt über der oberen Schale kannst du in hellem Anthrazit zuerst die Kontermutter eines STX-Gewindesteuersatzes erkennen (damit stellt man den Steuersatz ein, anstelle mit der Aheadkappe über den Aheadvorbau) und dann den oberen STX-Konus, den ich als Kontermutter missbraucht hatte (da kannst du dann halt einfach eine zweite Kontermutter nehmen). Lass dich nicht von dem auf dem Bild montierten Aheadvorbau irritieren, der ist mit einem Ahead-Adapter-Stem montiert...







Das ist übrigens KEINE Notlösung oder so, sondern dürfte genausogut halten wie jeder andere Steuersatz.




Edith sagt: Ach Alex - solltest du nicht langsam ins Bett? Du musst morgen früh hoch, wenn du um 07:10 am P3 sein willst (Denn dafür hast du dich im LMB eingetragen)...  

Und Edith sprach weiter: Man bedenke, dass ich das damals monatelang so gefahren bin, nur weil ich zu faul war, den Steuersatz im Rahmen zu wechseln...


----------



## Lupi (14. Februar 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Ach - fällt mir gerade wieder ein: Ich bin schon mal einen Ahead Steuersatz mit Gewindekontermuttern gefahren! Funktionierte absolut problemlos...  Anstatt des Vorbaus auf dem Aheadschaft wird der Steuersatz halt durch eine Gewindesteuerstzkontermutter auf Gewindeschaft geklemmt - und mit einer weiteren Kontermutter gekontert...  Capice?
> 
> Du brauchst also nur noch zwei 1-Zoll-Gewindesteuerstzkontermuttern (vielleicht aus der Schrottkiste eines Bikeshops? Oder Anfrage im SS-Forum? Ich könnte morgen auch noch mal in meiner Schrottkiste schauen) und eine 1-Zoll-Gewindegabel mit ausreichender Schaftlänge (sollte auch nicht viel mehr sein als mit normalen Gewindesteuersatz).
> 
> Hoffe geholfen zu haben...



ja nee ist schon klar




			
				230Lux Fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Slimie-Light forever!



ja ist klar




			
				stylischer Bartträger schrieb:
			
		

> Und die Bierdoesen werden nicht zerdrückt, ich muss die ja auch wieder abgeben und pfünfzig Pfennige Pfand dapfür kassieren.



Stell Dich nicht so an, wer was weiß ich wieviel Euro für eine imaginäre Gabel ins Nirvana schickt der kann auch mal auf´s Dosenpfand verzichten


----------



## Anfall (15. Februar 2005)

Mhh, 7:10? Wo? Ach, egal, oder so, weil, war, eh am, lernen, für Chemieklausur heute.

Und so langsam kann ich mir vorstellen, was du da von mir möchstest, Meikibaby.

Und Chrissibaby kann sich ganz gepflegt mal ins Knie lieben.


----------



## madbull (16. Februar 2005)

@Alex3: Einen alten 1 Zoll Steuersatz habe ich inzwischen gefunden - allerdings ohne Kontermutter. Durchwühle heute noch mal die restlichen Kisten, vielleicht finde ich noch was...

@all: Morgen wohl mal wieder *KEIN SCHLAMM!* Es soll ab heute Abend frieren und erst am Freitag im Laufe des Tages wieder in den positiven °C-Bereich wechseln...  Es wird also hart, schnell, spurrillig und eventuell glatt...  

@Alex2: Dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (16. Februar 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> @Alex2: Dabei?


 
Nein. Ohne Günni kein Alex2 mehr. So.


----------



## madbull (16. Februar 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> ... So.


Was ist So nntag?


----------



## *blacksheep* (16. Februar 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist So nntag?


 
3h GA1 auf Rolle.


----------



## Anfall (17. Februar 2005)

Alex3 auch weg, weil Alex3 seine Chemieklausur nicht bestanden hat und Alex3 nun für die Nachschreibeklausur lernen muss. Alex3 ist angepisst von der Welt, weil Mathe wahrscheinlich auch in die Hose gegangen ist.
Alex3 weint.


----------



## *blacksheep* (17. Februar 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Alex3 weint.


 
*Qui rit vendredi, dimanche pleurera.  *


----------



## Lupi (17. Februar 2005)

Ach her jeh,

ich fühle mit Dir mit armes Tü tü.

Und da es ja dann heute abend weder Dosenbier noch Schwermetallmusik geben wird bin ich dann auch nicht dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (17. Februar 2005)

Pah. Trantüten allesamt, bleibt doch in euren warmen Stuben.  

(Wenn nicht noch jemand hier ganz laut aufschreit "HIER! Ich WILL aber fahren!") ist hiermit der Nightride abgeblasen. 

Zumindest der offizielle, ich werde einen etwas ausgedehnten unternehmen, mal schauen, wie's am Dummersdorfer Steilufer aussieht...  Oder so...


----------



## madbull (21. Februar 2005)

19P3

@alexeins: Biste schon in heimischen Gefilden und dabei?

@alexzwo: Weg von der Rolle und ab in den Schlamm, Marsch Marsch!

@alexdrei: Klausuren endlich hinter dir? Du schuldest uns noch das versprochene Bier!

@rené: Wieder dabei? Wie wär's denn mal mit Singlespeed, ich bringe ein paar Kabelbinder mit...


----------



## endorphin80 (21. Februar 2005)

Da mußt Du mir auf die Sprünge helfen...!
 

Mal sehen ob ich dabei bin...(würde gern)
...habe aber in den HaBeS die Bremsbeläge getötet   und weiß noch nicht ob ich bis Do Ersatz bekomme.
Denn merke:   Am Ende des Geldes ist noch zu viel Monat übrig...


----------



## madbull (21. Februar 2005)

endorphin! schrieb:
			
		

> Da mußt Du mir auf die Sprünge helfen...!


Ach ja - du weißt damit ja gar nichts anzufangen...
Ich habe schon diverse Schaltungsbikes kurzfristig "gesinglespeedet", indem ich mit Kabelbindern die Schalthebel so mit dem Lenker verzurrt habe, dass Schalten nicht mehr möglich war.
Eine sehr einfache und effektive (Gangwahl vorher problemlos möglich und sogar während der Fahrt noch änderbar, wenn man genug KB mithat) Art, um mal Singlespeed auszuprobieren...

Wobei ich gerade bemerke: Du hast eh Gripshift - da wird's wohl nichts...  
Man könnte höchstens mit den KB die Daumen auf den Handrücken zurren...  

Na denn vielleicht bis Donnerstag...   (Wer braucht schon Bremsen?     )


----------



## endorphin80 (21. Februar 2005)

An meinem schwarzen werden keine solchen Modifikationen vorgenommen...
Ich bin zur Zeit schon auf der Suche nach nem SiSpd Rahmen.
Es will mir aber keiner meinen Wunsch erfüllen.
 
und die Sache mit den Bremsen...

...die brauche ich um meine Verfolger zu erschrecken!  

Außerdem erhöht das Bremsen beim fahren die Trainingswirkung!


----------



## Rabbit (21. Februar 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja - du weißt damit ja gar nichts anzufangen...
> Ich habe schon diverse Schaltungsbikes kurzfristig "gesinglespeedet", indem ich mit Kabelbindern die Schalthebel so mit dem Lenker verzurrt habe, dass Schalten nicht mehr möglich war.


Stimmt, der Meik ist so'n .... Schwein  


> Wobei ich gerade bemerke: Du hast eh Gripshift - da wird's wohl nichts...
> Man könnte höchstens mit den KB die Daumen auf den Handrücken zurren...





> Na denn vielleicht bis Donnerstag...   (Wer braucht schon Bremsen?     )


Stimmt, denn wer bremst, der verl....

Ich werde wohl leider auch diesen Donnerstag wieder bis in die Puppen im Büro sitzen müssen


----------



## madbull (21. Februar 2005)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich werde wohl leider auch diesen Donnerstag wieder bis in die Puppen im Büro sitzen müssen


Mensch Harry, wir wissen ja bald gar nicht mehr, wie du aussiehst!

Hoffe, du schaffst es bald endlich mal wieder!


----------



## madbull (22. Februar 2005)

Eeeendlich Schnee, richtig Tiefschnee! Ich war im Wald vorhin - ebene Strecken wie heftige Uphills, Uphills kaum schaffbar!  

Heeeeerrlich...


----------



## Lupi (24. Februar 2005)

Wo seid ihr gewesen ??? Das war der Hammer !!!

Aber von Anfang an. 19.00 Uhr der allseits bekannte P 3 .Ein Altrocker und ein Möchtegern Jungspund stehen da, trinken noch ein Bier, aus den Boxen röhrt Andrea Berg " Du hast mich tausendmal belogen " herrlich.

Dann geht es los, die altbekannten Wege.Erstmal auf der Promenade, dann ein wenig im Stadtkern grinden.

Dann der Panoramweg , matschig schmierig wie eine Wurstscheibe.Aber noch fahrbar.Puh geschafft.

Dann aber Kältekeller, eine angefrorene Schneeschicht über dem matschigen Untergrund.
Zick Zack wird da rumgeeiert, ich sehe Meik am Horizont verschwinden.Zack , gerade noch geschafft nicht zu stürzen.
Aber dann , ich alleine auf weiter Flur , übelste Spurrille erwischt schnell den linken Fuß ausgeklickt aber ich falle leider kontrolliert auf die rechte Seite in den Schneematsch.Ihh ist das naß und kalt.Schnell aber wieder auf die Beine , nicht das der meik noch kommt und mich mit seinem Klappspaten verbuddelt.
Dann der Turm , geschafft ich bin gerettet.Endlich wurde die fahrt ein wenig angenehmer.Den Stich auf die Wiese ließ ich diesmal wohlwissend ob des Schnees aus.Gute entscheidung wie sich herausstellen sollte.Also ruhug unten lang, ganz ruhug , der andere wird schon kommen.Aber was war ?
Minutenlang kein anderer .Sollte ich umdrehen ? Etwa Meik verbuddeln ?
An der Strasse angekommen wartend traf auch Meik ein.Dort oben seien Schneeverwehungen gewesen und ob seines vergessenen Klappspatens konnte er nicht durch diese hindurch und mußte sich in halsbrecherrischer weise am Zaun entlang hangeln.

Nun war mir klar, Ich war mit einem Anfänger unterwegs.Na toll.
Jetzt sollte die Fahrt angenehmer werden , stand doch ein Stück Astphalt auf dem Programm.
Wir sausten über das schwarze Band als ich eine mir bekannte Stimme hinter mir hörte.Aber was sie sagte vermochte ich nicht zu glauben.Der alterne Anfänger hinter mir säuselte mit letzter Kraft und nun haltet euch fest :

"nicht so schnell , ich kann nicht mehr "

Jetzt war mir klar geworden , wir werden alle nicht jünger.Nun steuerten wir die Tanke an um neue Energiereserven zu mobilisieren.
Nach der üblichen Pause am Maritim ging es über das immer wieder schöne Ufer zurück.


----------



## madbull (1. März 2005)

Ja ja ja - diesmal esse ich vorher wieder genug und dann wollen wir mal sehen, auf welchem Loch DU pfeiffen wirst...   
Außerdem dauerte die Schwächephase nur einige Minuten, dann kam das Schinkenkäsecroissant als Einleitung zu den 150 Gramm Waffelröllchen...  

Also los ihr Luschen - raus aus euren warmen Löchern, wir wollen Christian in Grund und Boden fahren!    









			
				Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Nun war mir klar, Ich war mit einem Anfänger unterwegs.Na toll.


    Ich schmeiß mich gerade beim zweiten Lesen schon wieder weg vor Lachen - göttlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (2. März 2005)

Keiner? Unfassbar...  Ihr wisst gar nicht, was ihr euch entgehen lasst...


Gestern Abend, Nacht...  
-2°C, sehr strammer Südwestwind...  
Etliche Zentimeter frischer Pulverschnee über einige Tage altem, knirschenden, zertretenen, zerfahrenen Altschnee...  
Fußspurenruckling und Spurrillentracking, aber auch fast rollwiderstand- und lautloses Gleiten durch das weiße Gold...  
Herrlichste, traumhafte Schneewehen in allen möglichen Formen...  
Kilometer an jungfräulicher, weißer Decke durchkreuzend, wunderschöne Bilder einer verschneiten Welt, die mir ewig bleiben werden, in mich aufsaugend...
55 km, gut 3 Stunden, Akku hält...  
Der umwerfendste, beeindruckendste Nightride, den ich je hatte...  


Leider nicht sehr viele Bilder, da vor der Hälfte die Batterien leer waren...  Die schönsten Momente konnte ich so leider nicht festhalten...

Alle Fotos gibt's wie üblich hier.

Wer eines in Groß möchte, bitte pm oder Mail an mich.




Einer meiner Lieblingsplätze - auch heute wieder mit Bier genossen - VOR dem Ride...






Wehen, einige von vielen, unterschiedlichsten an diesem Abend...






Mein erstes Mal auf einer Eisfläche in diesem Winter...






Unglaubliche Stimmung bei Durchfahrt unter und neben einem Bahnhof...






Gut gepanzerte Phil...






Und mal wieder - die Mole...







Und hier noch die gestrige, erweiterte Runde...


----------



## Rabbit (2. März 2005)

Ich kann morgen wieder nicht!
Mal abgesehen davon, daß wenn es so weiter geht auf der A1 zwischen Ahrensburg und Lübeck, die Autobahn morgen ein einziger Schrottplatz ist und die Anreise damit erheblich erschwert werden würde 

Viel Spaß,
Harry


----------



## madbull (3. März 2005)

Mensch Hardy...  Äääh, nee, Harry war's, oder? Sorry, ist so lang her...    
Irgendwann schaffst du's auch mal wieder...  


Und ihr anderen alle: Was ist los? Alle im Winterschlaf? Mensch - schöner als heute geht's ja wohl nicht mehr!!!

Ich werde jedenfalls schon zwei, drei Stunden vorher losdüsen, mich ein wenig warmfahren, Sonnenuntergang tanken...    

@Lupi: Kommste?


----------



## Lupi (3. März 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> @Lupi: Kommste?




um es mit einfachen Worten auszudrücken : nö

Und dann fahr mal nicht so viel , nicht das wieder in den zustand des Übertrainings kommst.


----------



## madbull (3. März 2005)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> um es mit einfachen Worten auszudrücken : nö
> 
> Und dann fahr mal nicht so viel , nicht das wieder in den zustand des Übertrainings kommst.


Um es mit einfachen Worten auszudrücken : Lusche.

Über- was?


----------



## madbull (4. März 2005)

Ich musste gestern doch nicht allein fahren! Es gibt sie also doch noch, diejenigen, die wie ich dieses Wetter als einfach perfekt zum Biken erachten...
Rene und ein Freund kamen aus Hamburg, zu einem der kältesten und dem mit Abstand glattesten N.RIDE dieses Winters...

Und Rene hat richtig schöne Fotos gemacht...    

Hier die Truppe:







Die Abfahrt vor der S-Kurve auf dem Steilufer...







Und zu guter Letzt hat sich Rene aka. endorphin! dann noch bei den diversen Minusgraden minutenlang bäuchlings in den Schnee gepackt, um einen fotogeilen Bullen adäquat abzulichten... So habe ich endlich Bilder von einer meiner Lieblingsstellen:


(Auf dem ersten Bild übrigens schön zu sehen, wie der obere Kettenstrang beim Skidden durchhängt.)
(Auch sehr schön: Am Flascheninhalt kann man die aktuelle Beschleunigung bzw. Verzögerung ablesen.)














Strandpromenade, von der direkt links eine Treppe runtergeht. Anfahrt mit 20, 25 Sachen, kurz vorher dann skidden, das Hinterrad rutscht in die Kurve, dann im richtigen Moment, direkt vor den Stufen, wieder lostreten, direkt in die Treppe...

Das ist sooooooooooo geil, das glaubt ihr kaum...  ​

Die Bilder in gaaaaanz groß gibt's hier in Renes Fotoalbum: http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=37619 und teilweise in meinem als Wallpaper.


Alles weitere kann Rene ja mal erzählen...


----------



## madbull (8. März 2005)

Donnerstag wie üblich um 19:00.


----------



## northpoint (8. März 2005)

============================================
Bitte keine Bilder "quoten"!
northpoint bezog sich hier auf das zweite Bild von madbull!
============================================

Cooles Bild!


----------



## *blacksheep* (9. März 2005)

Moin Mädels!

Bin morgen dabei und bringe eventuell noch einen Freund mit.

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## endorphin80 (10. März 2005)

Moin,
würde auch gern teilnehmen, bin aber am kränkeln....
viel spass euch allen
rene


----------



## Günni-Poo (10. März 2005)

Sorry,
bei mir wird´s auch nichts. Bin dabei die Papiere 
für die Anzeige zusammen zustellen.
Gesperrt ist der Spezi ja schon, der Rest geht 
vor´n Kadi.


----------



## madbull (16. März 2005)

Keiner dabei diese Woche?!?    

Leute - es ist Frühling!  War gerade zum ersten Mal ohne Jacke, Neoprenüberschuhe, dicke Handschuhe und lange Hose unterwegs - Yeehaaaaaa...     

Das Steilufer ist übrigens fast komplett trocken! Und so schlimm dürfte es im Kälte- und Schlammkeller auch nicht mehr sein...


----------



## Rabbit (17. März 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Keiner dabei diese Woche?!?


Ich werd's wohl erst wieder nach TDF schaffen, wenn man keine Lampe mehr braucht 
Aber so ist das halt mit dem Job, erst die Arbeit, dann das Vergnügen ...

Bis bald, im Wald


----------



## madbull (22. März 2005)

Das dürfte diese Woche der erste donnerstägliche Nightride >10°C werden! Regnen soll es auch nicht...
Außerdem dürfte es aufgrund der Zeitumstellung am Wochenende der letzte sein, den wir im Dunkeln starten!

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## madbull (24. März 2005)

*ACHTUNG!!!*

Aufgrund des bisher geringen Interesses wurde soeben in einer konspirativen fernmündlichen Sitzung von Kim Jung-Ilupi und meiner Wenigkeit beschlossen, den Nightride vorzuverlegen und zu verlängern.

*Start 17:00 am P3 zu einem Sunset- und Nightride von ca. 45 km *(Standardrunde mit vorgelagertem Waldanteil).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (29. März 2005)

Wird ja wahrscheinlich eh wieder keiner antanzen, aber trotzdem...  

*Donnerstag - 19:00 - P3 - From Sunset into the Dark Ride*

Dauer und Strecke können ja gern vor Ort von allen Anwesenden nach Lust, Laune, Wetter und wasweißichnochalles entschieden werden. Ist ja schließlich die erste Stunde noch schön hell.


----------



## Waxweazle (30. März 2005)

Moinsen Leuts! War heute hier ma in Malente unterwegs bis Plön mit Diller 
Geiles Wetter und das auch für kurze Hose!
Nur mit dem Nightride werde ich noch warten müssen!! Komm ja immer so schlecht ohne Alex nach Tdf ...  Aber nächste Woche is eh erstma ABI PrüfungsWoche und da geht eh nix diese und nächste Woche !!
Aber

*tusch* *fanfare*   Ich habe ein Licht !!!!      

Also, hier präservatiere ich euch heute meine Fahrradlampe 
Baujahr: 2005
Daten: 12V, 20Watt, 38°Abstrahlwinkel, Halogen
Materialien: Waschmitteldeckeldingsi für in die Waschamaschine zu tun
                 Metallwinkel mit Innbusschraube und 2 Scheibchen, einer Mutter
                 Kabel, Halogenleuchtmittel, Kippschalter
                 Guter Kumpel mit elektrischen Fähigkeiten und zuviel Zeit
                 Kreativität und Geduld
                 12 V Blei-Gel Akku mit 4 Ah Power

Kosten:   95 cent Leuchtmittel
           9,25 euro Akku
             20 cent Schalter
             55 cent 2m Kabel
              0 cent Waschmitteldingsi wenn Mami eins im Keller hat, ansonsten 2,29 für billiges Feinwaschmittel mit Deckel
          2,00 euro Winkel mit Inbusschraube und Winkel

Werkzeug: Lötkolben, Lötzinn, Inbus 8mm, Bohrer 9mm, 12er Schlüssel

Besonderheiten: Im Dunkel leuchtet die weisse Kugel ROSA


















Das is das mega pimplicht


----------



## Pünktchen (31. März 2005)

Waxweazle schrieb:
			
		

> Das is das mega pimplicht


Yeah, 
Pimp my Light!!!


----------



## Anfall (3. April 2005)

Jetzt fängt der mit seinem Licht an und das Wetter ist ja auch nicht gerade so, dass man keinen Hund vor die Tür jagen würde. So langsam bekomme ich auch wieder Lust auf's Radeln. Wenn ich endlich mal Geld haben sollte, werde ich den scheiß Singlespeeder fertigdengeln, das Fully geht mir gerade wieder auf'n Sack.

Also helft mir beim gottverdammten Singlespeeder und ihr habt mich auch ganz schnell wieder in TDF wieder


----------



## *blacksheep* (3. April 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Also helft mir beim gottverdammten Singlespeeder und ihr habt mich auch ganz schnell wieder in TDF wieder



Sag uns doch mal ganz konkret, WIE wir Dir helfen können und Dein Wille geschehe. Bei der Anschaffung von 5 Spin "intro" mit Lightweights und anderen netten Teilchen für das Team Normal fallen dann ein paar Parts für nen Timmendorf-Nightride-Singlespeeder auch nicht mehr ins Gewicht.  

Christian, ich hoffe Du vergisst nicht, Deinen Lottoschein für Mittwoch abzugegeben.


----------



## madbull (3. April 2005)

Ich weiß schon, worum es geht - keine Angst...  

Eine Einzollkonussteuersatzkopfoderwasauchimmermutter habe ich auch schon gefunden - das Durchsuchen der restlichen Restekisten nach der benötigten zweiten hatte ich nur aufgeschoben auf den Tag, an dem Alexfaulpelz sich mal wieder blicken lässt...  


Außerdem sollte der doch in Bikeshops nachfragen bzw. dort in Restekisten / Mülleimern nachschauen!
Also los - kümmern, Marsch, Marsch!    

Und die Einzollgewindegabel hätte Alexderfrühermalgebikethat auch schon längst auf ebay besorgt haben können...


----------



## Lupi (3. April 2005)

ja er lebt noch der alte Anfall Alex 3.

Da ich Lotto aber nur am Samstag spiele bitte ich noch um ein wenig Geduld.

Ansonsten würde ich mich aber trotzdem freuen denn guten Alex3 mal wieder in Tdf begrüßen zu dürfen.

Nicht nur um den waghalsigen Brückenstunt zu perfektionieren, nein auch um mit Dir so manches schöne Lied zu singen.

Da aber Schni Schna langsam veraltet ist werde ich Dir dann was vom Lama aus Yokohama vorsingen.

Ich freu mich , bis demnächst.


----------



## Anfall (4. April 2005)

Hätte ich alles machen können, ja, aber hätte hätte Herrentoilette. Ich bin ein kackfaules Schwein, aber morgen (heute für die Pedanten unter uns, vor alem für mich) geht endlich die Uni wieder los und ich werde wieder aktiver. So die Theorie. 
Wobei, heute habe ich Bier getrunken und mein Fahrrad bewegt, es geht steil bergauf.

Und wie zur Hölle soll ich bei Fahrradhändlern suchen, wenn ich immernoch nicht genau weiß, wonach ich suchen soll? Mal mir das doch mal bitte mit Paint (und nur mit Paint) auf, vielleicht versteht der geistige Tieffleiger dann, was du meinst.

Christian, du kannst alles singen, auch Lieder von Blumen am Arsch der Hölle, aber Schnappi wird nicht einmal annähern erwähnt. Niemals! Nicht! Nein!

Und kann es sein, dass Alex2 ein böses Wort mit L (Kategorie "Böse Wörter, die mit ightweight aufhören" 200) benutzt hat? I'm ashamed.

Ich verabschiede mich mit einem _We meet again, Trebeck_ und freue mich auf den Semesterbeginn in sechs Stunden, 47 SWS, hell yeah, das wird geil.


----------



## Anfall (5. April 2005)

Welch ein ernüchternder Tag. Wieso habe ich mir nur dieses Studium ausgesucht. Ausgerechnet ich, als einer der wohl faulsten Menschen dieses Planeten. Jeden Tag anwesenheitspflicht bis 18 Uhr im Labor, danach Vorbereitung der Versuchsvorschriften für den nächsten Tag, zwei Übungszettel pro Woche bearbeiten, vier Klausuren und ein Kolloq.

Da bleibt dann vor allem Donnerstags keine Zeit mehr, nach TDF zu kommen, jedenfalls nicht in absehbarer Zeit. Ich könnte kotzen


----------



## madbull (5. April 2005)

Hätte ich dir vorher sagen können. Ich dachte eigentlich, ich HÄTTE das auch getan. Hast wahrscheinlich geflissentlich weggehört...   

Ich sag's hier auch noch mal zum x-ten Mal: Wenn du am Wochenende mal fahren willst (auch Sunset-/Nightride): Einfach in der Woche vorher anfragen und wir machen was aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (5. April 2005)

Donnerstag wie immer um 19:00 am P3.

Sunset und Night.


----------



## Anfall (5. April 2005)

Ich hab mir davon jetzt mal einen Screenshot gemacht und das Ding als Hintergrundbild genommen  jajaja, ich weiß ich weiß ich weiß, aber ich bin doch nur ein kleiner, verwirrter Student.

Achja, die Bilder machen mich an, aber sowas von.


----------



## madbull (6. April 2005)

Unglaubliche Ereignisse spielen sich ab an unserer Küste!

Gestern. Küstenwächter C.W. Attlaeufer und Kriegsberichterstatter M.K. Nipse machten sich nach Erhalt von alarmierenden Geheimdienstmeldungen in den frühen Abendstunden auf, um den besonders gefährdeten Küstenabschnitt zwischen Timmendorf (Landungsbrücke) und Travemünde (Front-Mole) zu patroullieren.

Schon im sonst so belebten Ort Timmendorfer Strand bekamen die beiden die gedrückte, fast gespenstisch anmutende Atmosphäre zu spüren. Die Bürger konnten die nahende Gefahr scheinbar schon riechen und hatten sich größtenteils in ihre vermeintlich schützenden Häuser zurückgezogen, Geschäfte hatten frühzeitig geschlossen. Attlaeufer und Nipse hatten so Schwierigkeiten, dringend für ihren Auftrag benötigtes Material (Jeveraner und Flensburger Spezialtinkturen) zu besorgen - fanden dann aber in den weniger gefährdeten Außenbezirken der Stadt noch aufrechte Menschen, die sich bereiterklärten, die letzte Bastion der Freiheit in Form des heroischen Duos zu unterstützen.

An der Landungsbrücke angekommen mussten die beiden mit Bestürzung erkennen, dass alle Truppen schon geflohen waren. In einer Stille, die nichts Gutes verhieß, rollten sie auf ihren spezialangefertigten Amphibienfahrzeugen auf die Spitze der Brücke zu...  
Die Einnahme der Spezialflüssigkeiten versetzte sie dann in die Lage, trotz schwindenden Lichts die nahende Invasionsvorhut zu erkennen. U-Boote? Neue Schiffstypen? Vielleicht Attrappen? Es war nicht eindeutig zu erkennen.
Nipse machte zur Sicherheit noch ein Bild für eine eventuelle spätere Identifizierung.




Es waren keinerlei Aktivitäten in der Ferne zu erkennen - doch das hatte wenig zu bedeuten. Ein Angriff würde sicher nicht hier erfolgen - so naiv, das zu glauben, waren die beiden erfahrenen Veteranen nicht. Nein - die Invasion würde in den weiter östlich gelegenen, dünn besiedelten Gebieten beginnen, um dann an mehreren Fronten zu Land und See ihren Höhepunkt zu erreichen.
Schnell machten sich die beiden auf nach Osten, um vielleicht noch rechtzeitig diesen Plan vereiteln zu können...
Hier Attläufer auf seinem AmphiTrek SS, verkniffen alles gebend, die gefährdeten Gebiete rechtzeitig zu erreichen:




Unter unmenschlichen Anstrengungen gelangten die beiden an den Rand der Zivilisation. Sich durch tiefes Gelände wühlend erreichten sie eine Stelle, die für eine Landung perfekt geeignet erschien. Zuerst fielen nur zwei Schwäne auf, die scheinbar harmonisch und ganz normal die Küste abschwammen. Dummies? Täuschung? Und dann - endlich. Der geschulte Adlerblick des seit 30 Jahren die Küste sichernden, jeden Brocken Siliziumdioxid bei Namen kennenden Attläufer erspäht in der Ferne zwischen den Wogen der aufgebrachten See einen gut getarnten Kampfschwimmer!




Sofort mahnt der alte Hase den jungen, unbedarft zu laut vor sich hin redenden Nipse zur Ruhe - zu unbekannt ist doch die Technologie des Feindes, zu gefährlich jedwege Kenntnisgabe auch nur der kleinsten Information...




Jetzt passierte aber tatsächlich etwas, das die beiden nicht erwartet hätten: Der Kampfschwimmer zog sich zurück. Was ihn dazu bewogen hat, wird den beiden vorerst verschlossen bleiben - doch das war erstmal unwichtig. Die Küste war sicher - NOCH...
Die Patrouille wurde noch zu Ende geführt - in einer trügerischen Ruhe, einer Ruhe VOR DEM STURM...
























allebilderhier​


----------



## Rabbit (7. April 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Unglaubliche Ereignisse spielen sich ab an unserer Küste!
> 
> Gestern ...


Tja, da ward ihr wohl irgendwie einen Tag zu früh los 

Leider weiß ich noch nicht, wann ich heute hier raus komme. Sollten wir uns nicht sehen, viel Spass (aber den habt ihr ja sowieso immer)!


----------



## Catsoft (7. April 2005)

Mei sind das wieder schöne Bilder


----------



## madbull (7. April 2005)

Aufgrund in letzter Zeit fortschreitenden und heute fortgeführten Desinteresses sowie Meuterei im eigenen Team, was körperliche Betätigung angeht, wird der sportliche Leiter JETZT zu einer Solofahrt aufbrechen, um sich im Anschluss (~1930) zu einer konspirativen Team-Sitzung respektive SfdW im Feuerstein mit seinen Schäfchen zu treffen...

*Termin ist also gestrichen!*

@Harry: Falls du rechtzeitig raus kommst: Stoß doch einfach dazu!


----------



## madbull (13. April 2005)

So - Morgen wieder um 19:00 am üblichen Ort.

Und ich muss diesmal nicht allein fahren - frisches Blut wird mich in jedem Fall begleiten...    

Also los - antanzen!


----------



## endorphin80 (13. April 2005)

Nun denn,

da ich nach unerwünschter Bodenbekanntschaft ein wenig meine Aktivitäten einschränken musste, melde ich mich hiermit zurück!  

Jedoch beginne ich mit einer Absage für Morgen, aufgrund bevorstehender MRT-Klausur am Freitag!  

Lieber Meik, ich hätte Interesse an einer Wochenend-Tour bei schönem Wetter...
Wie sieht es denn dieses Wochenende aus?

Schöne Grüße... René


----------



## Thiessie (14. April 2005)

Hi Meik,

leider muss ich für heute absagen, da leider der Job dazwischen gekommen ist.  

Sorry!

Ich hätte aber auch Interesse an eier Tour am Wochenende, vorzugsweise Sonntag. 

Gruß
Thiessie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (14. April 2005)

Da ich heute noch SEHR viel zu tun habe, ist mir das gar nicht mal so unrecht - daher ist für heute der

*N.RIDE gecancelt!*

Sonntag hätte ich Zeit und Lust - lasst uns also ruhig eine Tagestour drehen. Sagt an, wann ihr starten wollt, dann setzte ich den Termin ins LMB...


----------



## Thiessie (14. April 2005)

Sonntag um zwischen 11 und 13 Uhr finde ich eine gute Zeit
Wo solls hingehen?



Gruß
Mario


----------



## endorphin80 (14. April 2005)

Ich wäre auch dabei...  

Auch wenn ich an dieser Stelle einwerfen möchte, daß die Wettervorhersage für Samstag den besseren Eindruck hinterläßt....(wie Ihr möchtet!)  

Zusätzlich bin ich auf die öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel(ich komme mit der Bahn) angewiesen!(bitte dieses bei Start und Zielzeiten berücksichtigen)


----------



## madbull (14. April 2005)

Samstag habe ich leider keine Zeit. Also Sonntag.

Zug kommt immer kurz vor halb an.

Halb Zwölf?


----------



## Thiessie (15. April 2005)

Samstag habe ich auch keine Zeit,

und Sonntag 11:30 Uhr ist eine sehr gute Zeit, bin gespannt und freu mich!  .
Treffen wir uns am Wiesenweg??

bis sonntag

Thiessie


----------



## endorphin80 (15. April 2005)

...Werde morgen mal das Ticket kaufen und es am Sonntag hoffentlich nicht verpassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (15. April 2005)

Okidoki - dann also

*Sonntag - Parkplatz P3 Wiesenweg - 11:30*

Tourenlänge und -schnelligkeit und alles weitere kann ja vor Ort und unterwegs angepasst bzw. entschieden werden. 
Wird schon passen...  

Auf jeden Fall wie immer durch all die kleinen Wäldchen der mittleren Umgebung.


Heute habe ich mal wieder die ganz große Runde gemacht - der Boden rollt wie Hölle - und bei Sonne ist es wie immer einfach nur heeeerrlich...   

Bis Sonntag...


----------



## endorphin80 (17. April 2005)

Sorry,

ich falle leider kurzfristig aus!

Nicht auf mich warten und viel Spass!

Rene


----------



## Thiessie (18. April 2005)

Hi,

meine erste Tour rund Timmendorfer Strand. Ich bin begeistert! Ich wusste ja schon immer wie schön es an der Küste ist, aber dass es so coole Trails in eine wunderschönen Landschaft gibt, fugeil!

Ich lebe schon fast 10 Jahre in Timmendorfer Strand, jetz kann ich sagen ich bin Einheimischer! 

Kompliment an Meik für diese Tour!!

Gruß
Thiessie


----------



## madbull (18. April 2005)

Tja - wie so oft liegt das Glück näher als man denkt...  


@ all: Hat jemand, der am Donnerstag mitfahren wollte, etwas gegen eine etwas frühere Abfahrtszeit von *18:00* einzuwenden?


----------



## *blacksheep* (18. April 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Tja - wie so oft liegt das Glück näher als man denkt...
> 
> 
> @ all: Hat jemand, der am Donnerstag mitfahren wollte, etwas gegen eine etwas frühere Abfahrtszeit von *18:00* einzuwenden?


 
Ja, ich hab da was dagegen einzuwenden. Start bitte frühestens 19 Uhr. Danke.


----------



## madbull (19. April 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ich hab da was dagegen einzuwenden. Start bitte frühestens 19 Uhr. Danke.


Heißt das, du kommst echt mal wieder zum Nightride und kannst nicht früher? 

Lupi, ne?


----------



## Rabbit (19. April 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> @ all: Hat jemand, der am Donnerstag mitfahren wollte, etwas gegen eine etwas frühere Abfahrtszeit einzuwenden?


Ich verweigere die Aussage 
Soll heissen: Nehmt auf mich keine Rücksicht. Ich werd's wohl auch zu 19:00h nicht schaffen ...


----------



## *blacksheep* (19. April 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Heißt das, du kommst echt mal wieder zum Nightride und kannst nicht früher?
> 
> Lupi, ne?



Du hast es erfasst. Falls ihr 19 Uhr oder besser noch 19.15 Uhr startet, bin ich dabei. Mit Lupi, ne und nagelneuen Bremsbelägen!


----------



## madbull (19. April 2005)

Okidoki.

*19:00 - 19:15 *(Wir sind ja ein freies Land  )* am P3.* Ist eingetragen.


@Thiessie: Wenn du möchtest, können wir gern schon um 18:00 starten. Zum Beispiel vorher ein wenig in den Wald und dann noch die normale Runde mit den anderen hinterher (wenn du so viel Zeit und Lust hast). Oder wir fahren vorher die Stunde und du ab 19:00 nur noch ein wenig allein. Im übrigen führt die Nightridestrecke nach knapp einem Drittel ja auch wieder am P3 vorbei - da könntest du dann ja auch aussteigen. Oder in Niendorf/Häven. Oder wie auch immer...


----------



## Anfall (19. April 2005)

Meik W. aus T. wird gebeten, in seinen Posteingang zu schauen und zu antworten.

Und diese Woche noch nicht dabei, aber ab nächste Woche hoffentlich wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## endorphin80 (20. April 2005)

Viel Spass...

ich werde mit meiner Süssen wohl ihren Geburtstag feiern...  

Gruss René


----------



## Thiessie (21. April 2005)

Mia Culpa!  

Leider bekomme ich den Termin, Donnerstag 19:00 Uhr, NOCH nicht wirklich in der Firma durch. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt!


So werde ich das Zweite mal absagen müssen. (und eigentlich wollte ich schon um 18:00 Uhr los).

Aber was ist mit Sonntag? Gleiche Zeit wie letzten Sonntag? Allein verlaufe(verfahre) ich mich mich in den Tiefen der Ostholsteiner Wälder?  

Gruß
Mario


----------



## *blacksheep* (21. April 2005)

Thiessie schrieb:
			
		

> Aber was ist mit Sonntag? Gleiche Zeit wie letzten Sonntag? Allein verlaufe(verfahre) ich mich mich in den Tiefen der Ostholsteiner Wälder?



Nur zur Erinnerung, Meik. Sonntag ist die nächste Team Normal Rennradtour, bei der Du unmöglich fehlen darfst. Die 220 km können wir nur mit Deinem unvergleichlichen Windschatten schaffen. Also: SONNTAG=RENNRAD!


----------



## Lupi (21. April 2005)

So,

nach meinem heutigen Besuch beim Facharzt sage ich meine heutige Teilnahme ab.

So wird es erst am kommenden Sonntag zum Härtetest kommen.

Viel Spaß


----------



## madbull (22. April 2005)

@ Christian: Gute Besserung!    Meinst du echt, dass du Sonntag schon wieder so lang im Sattel sitzen kannst?

@ all: Hier gibt's einen Extra-Thread zum Ride von heute: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=163040

Jeder, der nicht dabei gewesen ist, darf sich gepflegt in den Allerwertesten beißen...


----------



## madbull (26. April 2005)

Donnerstag wieder wie immer um 19:00. Wetter soll gut sein, Regen ist nur für morgen geplant...


----------



## Anfall (26. April 2005)

Dabei, angepisst, müde und kaputt, das wird klasse.


----------



## Lupi (27. April 2005)

Hurra, Anfall ist dabei.

Dann wird es in der Tat so wie immer. Und da es heute so schön geregnet hat wird bestimmt auch schön matschig.


----------



## *blacksheep* (27. April 2005)

@Lupi: Kim Jong-Il ist doch nicht etwa etwas zugestossen???   

Falls es morgen in Strömen regnen sollte, ziehe ich ein konspiratives Team Normal Treffen in der Lübecker Altstadt vor.  Wollte heute mein schwarzes Schaf p ) ausführen, aber bei dem Pisswetter schickt man ja nicht mal den Hund vor die Tür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfall (27. April 2005)

Matschi Matschi lecker. Ich bin schon ganz aus dem Häuschen ob des Wetters, das ist einfach nur geil. Von der Uni nach Hause zum Miitagessen -> Nass und dreckig. Von Wohung zur Uni -> Nass und ein bischen dreckig. Von der Uni heute Abend wieder nach Hause -> Nass und sehr sehr dreckig. So und nicht anders muss das Wetter unter der Woche sein. Also wird morgen nicht abgesagt, egal welches Wetter, Herr Weichei aus HH. Zieh mal deinen Rock wieder aus, kann ja wohl nicht sein hier, dooo!


----------



## *blacksheep* (27. April 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Zieh mal deinen Rock wieder aus, kann ja wohl nicht sein hier, dooo!


 
Aber wenn ich doch kein Höschen drunter trage?!!? Geht dann ja wohl schlecht?! Oder willst Du die momentan aktuelle Tour-Umfrage wörtlich nehmen?


----------



## Anfall (27. April 2005)

Wie was, Rennradschwutten haben Genitalien? Ganz was Neues. Aber unter den gegebenen Umständen darfst du den Rock gerne anlassen. Denn so scharf, das herauszufinden, was sich darunter verbirgt, bin ich dann doch nicht


----------



## *blacksheep* (27. April 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Wie was, Rennradschwutten haben Genitalien? Ganz was Neues. Aber unter den gegebenen Umständen darfst du den Rock gerne anlassen. Denn so scharf, das herauszufinden, was sich darunter verbirgt, bin ich dann doch nicht



Dann bin ich ja beruhigt. Bei den Erlebnissen bei den letzten Nightrides stand ja durchaus zu befürchten, dass Du, naja, unter Umständen - wie sag ich´s meinem Kinde? - dem gleichen Geschlecht nicht abgeneigt bist. Immerhin exisitiert irgendwo in den Untiefen dieses Forums ja noch ein Beweisfoto, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.  Aber gut, dass wir das geklärt haben.  Bis morgen dann! Bekleidet, versteht sich. Waffelröllchen bringt Meik mit.


----------



## Anfall (27. April 2005)

Das Beweisfotot ist gefälscht, und ääh... Meik leckt an Metallfrauen!
Und nehmt Rücksicht auf mich morgen, ich bin alt und gebrechlich und meine Kondition liegt irgendwo bei Null.


----------



## Anfall (28. April 2005)

Jungs, es tut mir leid, ich bin so schwach 
Bin jetzt erst aus der Uni gekommen. Soll heißen, ich komme hier nicht mehr rechtzeitig los. Fahrt vorsichtig und fasst euch nicht unter die Röcke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günni-Poo (28. April 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> und ääh... Meik leckt an Metallfrauen!


Man nennt Ihn halt nicht umsonst 
" Iron Madbull"


----------



## madbull (3. Mai 2005)

Donnerstag findet statt - trotz Vaterfahrt und Himmeltag!

Und Alex (III): Du tanzt an, komme was wolle - noch mal absagen nach Ankündigung des Ausfschlagens is' nich'!


----------



## Anfall (4. Mai 2005)

Jajajajajaja... Wenn das Wetter gut sein sollte, werde ich ohne Auto dafür aber mit Bier anreisen. Mal sehen, wie lange ich für die Strecke brauche 

Und Hoffentlich passt das Innenlager aus dem Singlespeedrahmen in mein Fully, das RaceFace gibt so langsam seinen Geist auf *insessenbrech* Fahren kann ich zwar noch, aber glaub mir, mein Rad hat noch nie so laut geknackt, wie im Moment, einfach nur grausam.

Man man, wenn du einfach dein Pitbulldingensbike behalten hättest, hätte ich damit fahren können, aber nein, der Herr muss ja sein Trek pimpen und das alte verkaufen. Dafür sollte dir das Iron wieder gestrichen werden, echt mal. Und so. Alter. Ey.


----------



## madbull (4. Mai 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Jajajajajaja... Wenn das Wetter gut sein sollte, werde ich ohne Auto dafür aber mit Bier anreisen. Mal sehen, wie lange ich für die Strecke brauche ...


Geile Idee. Wie wäre es, wenn wir zumindest einen Teil zusammen machen? Ich könnte zum Beispiel mit Zug oder Bike nach Pön oder Ascheberg anreisen und wir düsen noch ein wenig um den Plöner See, dann über Eutin nach Neustadt und zuletzt die Küste runter nach Timmendorf, wo der N.RIDE auf uns wartet. Alles inklusive zwei, drei Biergärten, selbstredend. Hört sich doch nach einer gelungenen Vatertagstour an, oder?  

Und wie kommste nach Hause? Bike?    Oder Zug?



			
				Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Und Hoffentlich passt das Innenlager aus dem Singlespeedrahmen in mein Fully, das RaceFace gibt so langsam seinen Geist auf *insessenbrech* Fahren kann ich zwar noch, aber glaub mir, mein Rad hat noch nie so laut geknackt, wie im Moment, einfach nur grausam.


Könnte mir vorstellen, dass es nicht passt! Dein Fully-Innenlager ist doch sicher 68er BSA, oder? Also misst du einfach von außen die Gehäusebreite am Singlespeeder: Ist sie 68, dürfte es passen. Ist sie 70, ist es italienisch und passt nicht. Ist sie 73 ist es zwar BSA abar halt 73 und passt darum mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht.
Und überhaupt: Hattest du nicht eine ISIS-Kurbel am Fully?

Zur Lösung des Problems anzubieten hätte ich: 
- Deore Hollowtech-Kurbel 3-fach inkl. passendem Innenlager (aber ohne Kurbelschrauben - ISIS könnten passen?!)
- BB UN-72 Vierkant Innenlager BSA 68er 123er Länge mit passender Kurbel sowie großer Auswahl an Blättern (48, 36, 34, 32, ...)

Könntest also theoretisch auch vormittags mit Auto hier anreisen, wir montieren und düsen dann los.
Überhaupt - wie willst du ohne Auto, aber MIT Bier anreisen?


----------



## *blacksheep* (4. Mai 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> - Deore Hollowtech-Kurbel 3-fach inkl. passendem Innenlager (aber ohne Kurbelschrauben - ISIS könnten passen?!)



Ich glaube, die passenden Kurbelschrauben könnte ich nachliefern. 

Weiterhin könnte ich für den Timmendorfer [size=-1] Concours dElegance eine absolut stylische, Alex3´Fully sicherlich in den Himmel des Bike-Porno hebende, ULTEGRA 3-fach Kurbel inkl. passendem Ultegra Innenlager anbieten.  

BTW: Angenommen, alle Basiswerte (Laune, Wetter, Fitness) sind im normalen Bereich, darf mit meiner Teilnahme am morgigen Nightride gerechnet werden.  Unter diesen Umständen, vorherige Absprache vorausgesetzt, könnte ich Alex3 im Übrigen auch meine allseits beliebten Taxi-Dienste anbieten (ohne Bier jedoch, versteht sich).
[/size]


----------



## Lupi (4. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

auf Grund einer Verletzung werde ich leider nicht am N.Ride teilnehmen können.
Euch aber viel Spaß.




			
				Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Fahren kann ich zwar noch, aber glaub mir, mein Rad hat noch nie so laut geknackt, wie im Moment, einfach nur grausam.



Vielleicht knackt aber auch der Stock in Deinem A***h ?


----------



## *blacksheep* (4. Mai 2005)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht knackt aber auch der Stock in Deinem A***h ?



Vielleicht fährt er aber auch einfach nur ein umgelabeltes CD 1FG?


----------



## Anfall (4. Mai 2005)

68er Innelager, Isis und dazu Isiskurbeln (am Fully). Wie gesagt, mal sehen, ob das aus dem Stahlrahmen auch ein 68er ist, dann kann ich das mit meinen Deorekurbeln mit nur einem Kettenblatt fahren 

Falls das nicht passt, muss ich wohl auf das Angebot mit dem Vormittags anschrauben zurückkommen, aber das werde ich ja hehen, wenn ich gegen 9 zu Hause bin. Wenn nicht und Wetter gut, die "Biergarten-Tour" aber auch sein gut und machen mich sehr glücklich in meine Hose. Oder so...

Einen Stock im Popo kann ich nicht haben, dafür ist mein Stuhgang viel zu häufig und es befinden sich auch keine Holzsplitter innerhlab der Wurst an sich.

Wie das mit Bier und Auto aussieht, man weiß es noch nicht. Aber das Wort Taxidienst klingt gar wunderbar in meinen Ohren. Dir ist aber schon klar, wo ich wohne, oder? Das liegt so gar nicht auf deinem Weg (Hätte ich das jetzt besser nicht schreiben sollen?).

Und wehe, ihr antwortet noch mal so viel hier, wenn ich mal einen Tag lang an der Uni sein sollte, dann ist hier aber Achterbahn, Alter, ey, und so.


----------



## Libre (4. Mai 2005)

Hi, 

als Neu-Norddeutscher würd ich mich gern mal anschliessen, habt ihr morgen noch `nen Platz frei?

Treffpunkt ist noch 19:00 P3 Wiesenweg?

Ciao
libre


----------



## Anfall (4. Mai 2005)

Aber immer doch. Es sei denn, du bist über 30, ich will endlich Leute in meinem Alter beim NR dabeihaben 


So, neuer Statusbericht: Innenlager lüppt, und lüppt, und lüppt... Irgendwas missfällt mir da zwar noch, aber so wie es aussah, war das Ding aufgrund meiner damaligen Schaltungsprobleme und der daraus resultierenden Singlespeedmitschlatungsfahrweise etwas locker geworden. Jaja, 120 kg zerren an jedem Mechanismus  Egal, das knacken und Spiel ist weg, ich bin glücklich, Fahrrad fährt.

Planung für morgen: Wenn es nicht in Strömen gießt, komme ich nicht mit dem Fahrrad vorbei, oder war das anders herum? Egal, solange das Wetter nicht zu bescheiden ist, werde ich mich entweder nach Tdf fahren lassen und mit dem Rad zurückfahren, oder selbst hinfahren und abholen lassen. So die Theorie. Falls mich also irgendwer unbedingt nach der Tour nach Hause fahren will, werde ich ihn weiß gott nicht davon abhalten...

Für Meik heißt das (aufgrund eines fehlendes Getränketransportgerätes oder auch Rucksack meinerseits): Bitte kaufe er Bier, welches mich durch die Schrecken des morgigen Abends bringen wird. Es sei denn, wir dürfen morgen Abend kein Bierchen trinken, weil Fitfukker und so. Aber dann mache ich meinen eigenen Nightride, mit Blackjack und Nutten. Achja, bitte kein Bier in Plastikverpackungen, aus dem Alter bin ich raus. Jede Form von Bier in grünen Flaschen mit grünem Aluetikett wird begrüßt (Falls du jetzt nicht ganz sicher bist, was ich meine, hier klick einfach mich an...

Nun denn, wohl an wohl an, ihr tapferen Recken, lasset uns radfahren, wir wie schon so oft die Wochen zuvor Rad gefahren sind. Lasset uns den Gerstensaft unsere durstigen Kehlen hinunterspülen und den Ruf der Freiheit genießen. Für weitere Fragen stehen ihnen mein Anwalt oder ich ab ca. 11 Uhr zur Verfügung. Ich gehe mich nun anfassen, gute Nacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (5. Mai 2005)

@ Libre: Mich hat das eh schon immer gestört, dass der Anfall mir hintendran so sehr auf die Pelle gerückt ist - der soll mal Abstand halten. Und dann passt du da schon noch rein...  

Nee - im Ernst (und ich denke bzw. hoffe, das kommt hier im Thread auch so rüber): Immer ran - willkommen!

Apropos...

@ Thiessie: Was ist denn mit dir - man hört so gar nichts (mehr) von dir?




			
				Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> So, neuer Statusbericht: Innenlager lüppt, und lüppt, und lüppt... Irgendwas missfällt mir da zwar noch, aber so wie es aussah, war das Ding aufgrund meiner damaligen Schaltungsprobleme und der daraus resultierenden Singlespeedmitschlatungsfahrweise etwas locker geworden. Jaja, 120 kg zerren an jedem Mechanismus  Egal, das knacken und Spiel ist weg, ich bin glücklich, Fahrrad fährt.
> 
> Planung für morgen: Wenn es nicht in Strömen gießt, komme ich nicht mit dem Fahrrad vorbei, oder war das anders herum? Egal, solange das Wetter nicht zu bescheiden ist, werde ich mich entweder nach Tdf fahren lassen und mit dem Rad zurückfahren, oder selbst hinfahren und abholen lassen. So die Theorie. Falls mich also irgendwer unbedingt nach der Tour nach Hause fahren will, werde ich ihn weiß gott nicht davon abhalten...
> ...



Mann Mann Mann typisch Student - ewiges Geschreibsel und hinterher ist man genauso schzlau wie vorher. ich versteh nur Bier. Wo ja im Grunde nichts gegen einzuwenden ist (obwohl - gerade morgen ja irgendwie schon wieder zu Mainstream  ) - aber wann und wie du kommst und wir uns hier oder in Plön treffen oder wasauchimmer weiß ich jetzt immer noch nicht.

Herr Anfall - klare Ansage bitte! 

Und kommense nich' middem Wetter - erstens dachte ich du liebst Regen und Schlamm und zweitens wird es morgen kaum bis keinen Niederschlag geben.

Ach so - Wie stellense sich das vor middem Bierbesorgen? Morgen ist F E I E R T A G. Und außerdem bin ich so pleite wie ewig nicht mehr. 6 Cent könnte ich noch anbieten, und das letzte Bier hier ist gerade de-fridged und in-tussed worden...  
Also müsste der arme Student dem noch ärmeren Studenten (oder war's umgekehrt?) morgen etwas auslegen für ein, zwei Tage - Bezugsquellen werden wir schon finden. Biergärten haben doch eh alle auf.


----------



## madbull (5. Mai 2005)

Na eeeendlich hat der geehrte Herr Drei sich aus dem Bett bequemt. Also - sag an - was geht nun wie ab? Ich bin offen für alles - komme auch gern mit dem Bike (entgegen). Wo bist du überhaupt - Kiel oder Malente?
War es nicht so, dass du die Timmendorfer Tagesrunde noch nicht kennst? Wäre doch perfekt heute, oder?

Hauptsache schnell - ich will heute einfach nur fahren so viel wie nur geht. Es ist so geiles Bike-Wetter...  

Habe auch schon die ersten 30 km Morning-Ride hinter mir - und die ersten zwei Bilderchen geschossen...


----------



## Anfall (5. Mai 2005)

Da will man hier einen Text schreiben, wird von allen Seiten davon abgehalten und dann postet der Herr in der Zwischenzeit einfach so drauf los. Also nu mal wieder ein bischen runterkommen, wa? Das wird mir hier gerade irgendwie, nä?

[Wie was klare Ansage? Ich dachte, das wäre deutlich genug gewesen... Ich sagte doch, dass ich NICHT komme, wenn es NICHT regnet, also mit dem Rad fahre, wenn es regnet.  Und regnet es jetzt? Nein, also. 
Auch egal, ich komme auf jeden Fall mit dem Fahrrad vorher vorbei. Oder du kommst nach Malente (mit dem Rad oder fährt da überhaupt ein Zug hin?), und wir kommen dann beide mit dem Fahrrad vorbei, das ist mir Jacke wie Hose, die Entscheidung liegt bei dir und deinem Geldbeutel, wie weit du fahren kannst.
Wobei, jetzt maulst du bestimmt, wieder rum, dass dir das nicht klar genug war. Also: Komm vorbei, hol mich ab, geleite mich nach Tdf, lass uns dann des Nachtens radfahren. (Obwohl ich im Moment so unfit bin, dass ich, nachdem wir in TDF angekommen sind, erstmal einen Tag Pause bräuchte. Aber wenn man ein oder zwei Biergärten unterwegs mitnimmt, könnte das die Kondition doch positiv beeinflussen.)

Und zum Thema F E I E R T A G: Der Sky-Markt bei uns In Malente hat von 11-18 Uhr G E Ö F F N E T! Das stelle er sich vor. In den Staub, unwürdiger Schelm. Wenn da jetzt nur nicht das Transportproblem bestünde, käufte ich leckeren, mainstreamigen Gerstensaft, aber ohne Rucksack is' doof, nichwah'?

So, ich gehe nun frühstücken und das Rad weiter zusammenbauen. Oder kacken. Also irgendwas, was mir Spaß macht. Oder zur Bank fahren und Geld vom Konto abheben, wenn noch welches drauf sein sollte.]


----------



## madbull (5. Mai 2005)

Okidoki - das nenne ich doch Ansage. 

DU machst jetzt also wasauchimmer und besorgst bei Sky Bier (haben die Dosen? Zwei halbe kriege ich ohne Probleme in meine Trikorückentaschen!). Und bereitest dich schon mal im Geiste auf den Tag vor...  

ICH schiebe jetzt noch ein Sandwich ein, mache mir Pfefferminztee für die Fahrt und düse dann los gen Malente (Zug ginge nur schwarz  ). Ich sollte also so in gut 2 Stunden da sein, denke ich.
Kurz vor Malle klingel ich bei dir durch und du machst dich auf zum Treffpunkt, der da lautet Bahnhof (südlich der Gleise) - entweder um mich zu deiner Behausung zu geleiten oder um sofort die Fahrt mit dem ersten Ober- oder wahlweise Untergärigen zu beginnen...

Strecke besprechen wir dann da - Kartenmaterial habe ich mit.

Bis gleich!


----------



## Anfall (5. Mai 2005)

Äh, ok, gut. Ich habe zwar jetzt ein wenig Angst, aber ok...

Dosen haben die zwar nicht, aber ich nehme einfach große Flaschen, die sind ja fast wie Dosen, nur eben aus Glas. Und das enthält ja auch so viel Aluminium, dass man es fast als Metall bezeichnen kann


----------



## Lupi (5. Mai 2005)

menno,

ihr habt es echt drauf. Meik , Du sollest aber schon wissen ob Du ober- oder untergäriges Bier trinken möchtest.

Ich für meinen Teil habe großen Geschmack an einer untergärigen Bierspezialität in grünen Flaschen gefunden von welcher ich gestern 4 Flaschen in Folge genossen habe. Und wisst ihr was das Gute daran ist ?

Heute folgen weitere 6 und diese sind auch noch Alkoholfrei.

In diesem Sinne , Prost und alles Gute.


----------



## *blacksheep* (5. Mai 2005)

Bin raus heute. Viel Spass!


----------



## Anfall (7. Mai 2005)

Geilo, da will ich heute den Rizer einbauen und was ist? VR-Bremsgriff meiner Julie ist gebrochen. Scheißteil, scheiß Plastik, scheiß Hullefatz.
Und bevor ich nach und nach den ganzen Juliescheiß austausche, kaufe ich mir lieber eine neue Bremse. Die Frage ist nur: Welche? Eigentlich lockt mich die HFX-9 XC, kostet im Moment nur 99 Eurunsen bei bike-mailorder und hat einen Bremsgriff aus Metall, so eine Plastikkacke kommt mir nicht nochmal ans Rad. Allerdings gibt es die HFX nur mit 160er oder 203er Scheibe. 160 ist mir bei meinem Gewicht etwas zu wenig, 203 ist zu viel für die Gabel (angeblich, hab nur bisher gelesen, dass man da eine 160er ranpacken soll, fahre aber eine 180er Scheibe ohne Probleme). Die Louise FR kostet mir wiederum zu viel und ich frage mich, ob die Deore genug Bremskraft für meinen Körper hat.

Was tun?


Ok, laut Marzocchi-Homepage darf ich wirklich nur eine 160er Scheibe an meiner Gabel fahren, klasse, eine 160er Julie-Scheibe, da kann ich ja gleich mit den Füßen bremsen.


----------



## *blacksheep* (7. Mai 2005)

Also ich hab meinem Specialized Hardtail ja auch ne 2005er HFX9 (mit Plastikhebeln wohlgemerkt) spendiert und die ist unserer Gewichtsklasse ja nun wirklich nicht gewachsen. Jedoch dürftest Du bei den Lullerrunden an der Waterkant, deren "Downhills" sich ja auf maximal 30 Höhenmeter Höhendifferenz beschränken, zumindest in der Hinsicht Standfestigkeit keine Probleme bekommen.   
Des weiteren kann man bei 99 Euronen ja nun wirklich nix falsch machen, wenn ich bedenke, dass ich für die Version mit Plastikhebelchen 169 bezahlt habe...  

Also: Kaufen, marsch, marsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfall (7. Mai 2005)

Ist ja auch "nur" die 04er, und die gibt es noch mit Aluhebeln und Metallirgendwasausgleichsbehälter. Und wenn sogar du dickes Kind die fährst, dann sollte das ja noch im Rahmen des Fahrbaren für mich sein 

Und die eine Woche, die ich im Jahr in der Schweiz bin, hält das Teil hoffentlich auch durch...


----------



## madbull (10. Mai 2005)

Donnerstag wie immer um 19:00. Vielleicht haben wir ja Glück und heute Mittag kommt noch mal ordentlich was runter, denn ab morgen soll das Schauerwetter vorerst Geschichte sein. Also mal schauen, ob unser geliebter Schlammkeller seinem Namen endlich mal wieder alle Ehre machen wird...


----------



## madbull (14. Mai 2005)

@Harry: Könntest du bitte mal wieder die Threadtitelkonvertierung in SUNSET...  vornehmen?    


Und hier ein Vorgeschmack auf die tollen Bilder, die Rene am Donnerstag geschossen hat:






@Rene: Könntest du mir bitte das Sprungbild noch zukommen lassen?


----------



## Lupi (14. Mai 2005)

warum kann man deine Füße nicht sehen ?

Stehst Du etwa auf einem Surfbrett oder auf dem Rumpf eines U-Bootes ???


----------



## Anfall (15. Mai 2005)

Ich tippe auf ein rosa Hoverboard, die Klamotten sehen ja auch aus wie aus Zurück in die Zukunft.


----------



## madbull (15. Mai 2005)

Ihr zwei als Nightride-Veteranen hättet eigentlich erkennen müssen, von wo das Bild geschossen wurde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfall (15. Mai 2005)

Ach das war der olle, schäbbige Holzturm? Mensch, danke, dass du das noch richtig gestellt hast, ist mir jetzt sehr unangenehm...


----------



## madbull (18. Mai 2005)

Morgen alles wie gehabt. Schön soll's werden.

@Rene: Multi-17-Tool ist inzwischen da, falls du es dir anschauen möchtest.

@3: Das nächste Mal bist du dran - als Strafe für dein Unwissen den ollen Holzturm betreffend.    

@Christian: Wieder fit?

Beabsichtigt jemand zu kommen?


----------



## Lupi (18. Mai 2005)

Ich bin wieder fit wie der Turnschuh höchstpersönlich.

Allerdings werde ich wegen Arbeitstechnischen Gründen dem S.Ride an diesem Donnerstag fernbleiben.


----------



## Anfall (18. Mai 2005)

Bis ich das nächste Mal dabei bin, werden noch viele Monde ins Land gehen. Unistress³.

Und das soll wirklich der Hermann sein?  Das kann ich immer noch nicht so ganz glauben, das sah auf dem ersten Bild ja gaaar nicht nach dem Turm aus...

Und ich steige da nicht rauf, ich habe Höhenangst.


----------



## hurtig (21. Mai 2005)

moin,

fahrt ihr sonntag wieder? oder erst nächsten donnerstag? wenn platz ist möchte ich demnächst auch mal mit !

mfg


----------



## bikegeissel (21. Mai 2005)

Ich bin mal wieder für längere Zeit in der Gegend (HH)
Da ich letztes Jahr leider nur einmal mitkonnte und man bei Euch immer ne Portion Spaß hat, würde ich mich gerne wieder anschließen.

Problem ist nur, dass ich (noch) kein Leihbike habe. Da ich dieses Jahr etwas fitter bin als letztes Jahr, würde ich mir evtl. sogar einen Singlespeeder aufschwatzen lassen ...

Wäre da was zu machen? (gegen Bezahlung in Gerstensaftnaturalien natürlich   )


----------



## madbull (22. Mai 2005)

@hurtig: Wenn du nicht darauf bestehst, dass wir alle nebeneinander fahren, könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, dass da irgendwo noch ein klitzekleines Plätzchen für dich sein sollte...  

@bikegeissel: Du kommst aber nur mit, wenn du deine Glitzer-Pampers trägst!  






Leider kann ich dir kein Leihbike anbieten - auch keinen Singlespeeder - da mein Fuhrpark mittlerweile komplett kategorisiert ist: Das Trek-Fixie Offroad, das De Rosa Rennrad Onroad und das Citybike - welches leider aufgrund verschiedener Faktoren (zur Zeit) nicht offroadtauglich ist...

Vielleicht hat ja ein anderer der "Veteranen" etwas anzubieten..

Ist es eigentlich Zufall, dass du wieder zur selben Jahreszeit da bist? Oder liebst du unsere Erdbeeren (sie blühen gerade!) einfach so sehr, dass du alles unternimmst um genau jetzt zur Stelle zu sein?


----------



## Anfall (22. Mai 2005)

Hölle, ist die Hose hässlich. Wenn die am Donnerstag auftaucht, bin ich auch dabei. Das Teil muss ich von Nahem betrachten. Und vielleicht auch Fahrrad fahren...

Achja und der Gerhard ist echt ein Guter. Hab den gestern doch noch angerufen wegen Neuwahlen und schon heute hat er sich entschieden. Danke, Gerhard.


----------



## bikegeissel (23. Mai 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Du kommst aber nur mit, wenn du deine Glitzer-Pampers trägst!
> 
> Leider kann ich dir kein Leihbike anbieten - auch keinen Singlespeeder - da mein Fuhrpark mittlerweile komplett kategorisiert ist: Das Trek-Fixie Offroad, das De Rosa Rennrad Onroad und das Citybike - welches leider aufgrund verschiedener Faktoren (zur Zeit) nicht offroadtauglich ist...
> 
> ...



Hmmm... die Glitzerhose ist noch zu Hause - ich bin aber noch bis Ende Juli in der Gegend - es wird also noch die eine oder andere Gelegenheit zu Feldstudien diesbezüglich geben 

Es ist wahrhaftig Zufall, dass ich wieder da bin. Aber wer weiß, vielleicht bin ich ja unterbewusst gesteuert 

Das mit dem Bike könnte ja noch in Problem werden. Der Bikeverleih in Hamburg, wo ich letztes Jahr dieses Fully her hatte, verleiht keine MTBs mehr... Ich arbeite gerade an einer anderen Lösung


----------



## madbull (25. Mai 2005)

Wer kommt denn nun alles morgen? Durchzählen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikegeissel (25. Mai 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Wer kommt denn nun alles morgen? Durchzählen!



1 - leider ohne Glitzerpampers

unter der Voraussetzung, dass ich heute mein Bike kriege  ich sage morgen früh nochmal bescheid


----------



## Lupi (25. Mai 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Wer kommt denn nun alles morgen? Durchzählen!




0 , leider ohne mich


----------



## *blacksheep* (25. Mai 2005)

Keine Zeit, kein Streit! 

JA, ich LEBE noch, aber auf dem Weg zur ersten Million muss man eben Abstriche machen...

Hoffe, nächste Woche mal wieder in TDF aufschlagen zu können. 

Euch jedenfalls viel Spass! 

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Anfall (25. Mai 2005)

So auch ich, mein kleiner, gefiederter Freund 


_Und so verschwand er wieder, um seinen anorganischen Horizont zu erweitern..._


----------



## Anfall (25. Mai 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> So auch ich, mein kleiner, gefiederter Freund
> 
> 
> _Und so verschwand er wieder, um seinen anorganischen Horizont zu erweitern..._




Posteg gefälligst nicht dazwischen, dicker Hamburger...


----------



## Lupi (25. Mai 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Zeit, kein Streit!
> 
> JA, ich LEBE noch, aber auf dem Weg zur ersten Million muss man eben Abstriche machen...
> 
> ...




Tja Janus.

Und weil die erste die schwerste ist habe ich gleich mit der 2. angefangen.


----------



## Lupi (25. Mai 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> So auch ich, mein kleiner, gefiederter Freund
> 
> 
> _Und so verschwand er wieder, um seinen anorganischen Horizont zu erweitern..._




Oh je. 

Aber das lobe ich mir an Dir. Du wirst nochmal ein ganz großer.


----------



## *blacksheep* (25. Mai 2005)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Tja Janus.
> 
> Und weil die erste die schwerste ist habe ich gleich mit der 2. angefangen.



Ach Lupi, bescheiden wie immer. Angesichts Deiner Luxus-Spielzeuge und Deiner Behausung im Millionärsviertel der Hansestadt Lübeck, könnte man vielmehr den Eindruck gewinnen, du hättest Dich nach der 10. zur Ruhe gesetzt und geniesst nun die angenehmen Seiten des Lebens.


----------



## *blacksheep* (25. Mai 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Posteg gefälligst nicht dazwischen, dicker Hamburger...


Das doppelte Lottchen wieder in Aktion???  Oder einfach nur die Auswirkungen anorganischer Verbindungen, über die Atemwege zu sich genommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupi (25. Mai 2005)

In der Tat, in der Tat.

am kommenden Sanstag kommen noch weitere dazu.


----------



## *blacksheep* (25. Mai 2005)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> In der Tat, in der Tat.
> 
> am kommenden Sanstag kommen noch weitere dazu.



Nun denn, dann kümmere Dich jetzt endlich mal um den Ankauf des Team Normal Teambusses. Das ist schon seit Monaten überfällig. Hat denn madbull schon die Teamlackierung entworfen?? Muss man denn alles selber machen??


----------



## Rabbit (25. Mai 2005)

Bei der Wetterprognose für morgen werde ich mich morgen wohl auch um 19:00 am P3 einfinden.
Vielleicht bringe ich sogar noch ein neues Gesicht mit. Alter Trialer und MX'er, nur an der Kondition hapert es noch 

Hope to see you!


----------



## Anfall (25. Mai 2005)

Wie wat wo? Ihr seid doch echt mal doof, allesamt (abgesehen von denen, die morgen nicht erscheinen). So viele Leute morgen (und vor allem der Hase), und ich habe keine Zeit. Schämen solltet ihr euch, allesamt (abgesehen von denen, die morgen nicht erscheinen, aber das sagte ich ja bereits).

Und ich gestehe: Ja, ich habe heute zu viele anorganische Verbindungen geschnüffelt. Ich kann immernoch den Ammoniak in der Nase spüren. Vielleicht liegt meine heutige Laune auch einfach nur daran, dass ich heute NICHT am Ether geschnüffelt habe.


----------



## bikegeissel (26. Mai 2005)

Hat noch jemand Platz im Auto für ein Bike und einen Mitfahrer von HH aus?

Das würde mir sehr viel Zeit sparen 

Zu gut Deutsch - ich 'abe ein Bike (ich will aber keine Lcher hören, wenn's jemand sieht. Das ist ungefähr so pervers wie die Glitzerpampers


----------



## madbull (26. Mai 2005)

Na da bin ich aber gespannt auf das Pampers-Fahrrad...  

Hat schon jemand eine Herrenhandtasche besorgt oder soll ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (26. Mai 2005)

Hier noch ein kleiner Appetizer...






© by endorphin! @ 05/12/2005


----------



## bikegeissel (26. Mai 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Na da bin ich aber gespannt auf das Pampers-Fahrrad...
> 
> Hat schon jemand eine Herrenhandtasche besorgt oder soll ich?



Glitzernjunge 

Ich würde ja gerne eine Herrenhandtasche besorgen - aber ich fürchte, ich werde aus dem Büro stürmen, zum Bahnhof hetzen, den Zug in allerletzter Sekunde erwischen und im Zug keine Möglichkeit haben, sechs kleine Dopingmittel zu kaufen....
Nächstes Mal bin ich besser vorbereitet


----------



## endorphin80 (26. Mai 2005)

Bin mal wieder dabei... könnte auch jemanden mitnehmen... fahre aber schon um 18.00 los... erreichbar unter 01732940409


----------



## hurtig (26. Mai 2005)

ich bin heute auch am start! 1900 man sieht sich...


----------



## bikegeissel (26. Mai 2005)

endorphin! schrieb:
			
		

> Bin mal wieder dabei... könnte auch jemanden mitnehmen... fahre aber schon um 18.00 los... erreichbar unter 01732940409



Danke 
Bin um 18 Uhr am Treffpunkt


----------



## madbull (31. Mai 2005)

Donnerstag wie immer um 19:00 am P3.

Und als Appetithäppchen noch drei Bilder von vor drei Wochen, geschossen von René aka. endorphin! ...




















________________________________________

Und hier zum Abschluss noch eine kleine bebilderte Notiz. Unter Umständen nicht jugendfrei - wenn du also noch nicht 18 Jahre alt bist (oder kein gefestigter Charakter, der mit den Umwägbarkeiten und Perversitäten des Lebens umgehen kann), dann empfehle ich dir, nicht zum untenstehenden Bild zu scrollen, welches den feuchten Traum eines Kieler Chemie-Studenten zeigt, der ihn und seine Libido Nacht für Nacht und Tag für Tag wie nichts anderes beschäftigt und einem Kieler Waschcenter oder einem großen deutschen Taschentuchhersteller einen unerwarteten Aufschwung beschert haben dürfte...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## bikegeissel (31. Mai 2005)

Irgendjemand aus Hamburg, der hier mitfährt und noch Platz im Auto hat? 
Sonst komme ich wohl oder übel mit dem Zug... 
(Rückfahrt 22:29 Uhr ab Bahnhof Timmendorfer Strand!)


----------



## Lupi (31. Mai 2005)

Moin moin,

sag mal Meik , hast Du Dir die Augenbrauen geschminkt ???

Leichte Ähnlichkeiten mit einen gewissen Hernn Spock ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen.

Und die Gabel ist echt sowas von Porno. Und das gute daran ??? Ich habe sie schon in echt gesehen. Ein Traum.


----------



## madbull (31. Mai 2005)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> sag mal Meik , hast Du Dir die Augenbrauen geschminkt ???
> 
> Leichte Ähnlichkeiten mit einen gewissen Hernn Spock ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen.
> ...


Worauf du so achtest...    


Und überhaupt: Brauen? Brauen?! Wo siehst du BRAUEN???!?


----------



## bikegeissel (1. Juni 2005)

Was ich wieder ein Organisationstalent bin...

Falls das jetzt so klappt, wie ich mir das vorstelle, habe ich die nächsten 9 Wochen keine Probleme zum Sunsetride zu kommen und(!) könnte möglicherweise auch noch jemanden aus Hamburg mitnehmen 

Ich hoffe, morgen hat jemand eine Fotografiermaschine mit blitzartiger Erhellung bei sich, um meine neueste "Glitzerhose" zu fotografieren...   
Diese Hose müsste eigentlich soviel Lichtenergie zurückstrahlen, dass man ausser zweier leuchtender Hosenbeine nichts erkennen dürfte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## endorphin80 (1. Juni 2005)

Mal sehen ob ich Zeit habe...

Lust hätte ich schon!

Ach so: Mein Unit ist seit einer Woche bestellt....

...doch welch bösartige langfinger sich in HH rumtreiben und meinen Schatz sich borgten(am 30.05.) und nich wiederbrachten...
...sogar mein Schloß brauchten Sie...
...und alles ohne zu Fragen!

Haßerfüllt er ist!
Der Zorn aus Ihm spricht.
Viel lernen er noch muß!

Oder so...


----------



## *blacksheep* (1. Juni 2005)

Also ich bin so für die nächsten zwei oder drei Monate erstmal komplett raus.  Naja, muss eben Christians zweite Million aufholen, da braucht´s eben noch ein wenig Zeit...


----------



## Lupi (1. Juni 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin so für die nächsten zwei oder drei Monate erstmal komplett raus.  Naja, muss eben Christians zweite Million aufholen, da braucht´s eben noch ein wenig Zeit...



Menno, das kann doch nicht so schwer sein richtig Geld zu verdienen. Vielleicht hat ja Lydia P. einen Tipp für Dich.
So habe ich es ja auch gemacht. Ich war zwar jung aber ich brauchte das Geld.




			
				MadSpock schrieb:
			
		

> Und überhaupt: Brauen? Brauen?! Wo siehst du BRAUEN???!?


----------



## Anfall (1. Juni 2005)

Ich sag einfach mal dabei. Hoffentlich habe ich morgen noch Zeit, die Bremse anzubauen. Und mir einen runterzuholen, und zu essen und sowieso.

Wer bringt Bier mit? Ich brauche ein oder zwei Bier beim Fahren, ich muss, ich will, ich kann und himmelhergott ich soll!

Thermodynamische Stabilität von Chelatkomplexen und so, ihr versteht das sicherlich.


----------



## madbull (2. Juni 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Thermodynamische StabilitÃ¤t von Chelatkomplexen und so, ihr versteht das sicherlich.


Klar.

Hat mit der ZÃ¤hnigkeit zu tun.
Die ZÃ¤hnigkeit gibt an, wieviele Bindungen zum Zentrallatom ein Ligand ausbilden kann. Liganden, die nur eine Bindung zum Zentralatom ausbilden, werden einzÃ¤hnig oder monodentat genannt. Ammoniak (NH3, im Komplex als "Ammin" bezeichnet) ist beispielsweise ein einzÃ¤hniger Ligand.
Besitzt ein Ligand mehrere Koordinationsstellen, die auch gleichzeitig fÃ¼r die Koordination am gleichen Metallzentrum genutzt werden kÃ¶nnen, spricht dabei von einem Chelatliganden (griechisch chelÃ© = Krebsschere). Diese Chelatkomplexe besitzen sowohl thermodynamisch als auch kinetisch eine hÃ¶here StabilitÃ¤t. Die hohe thermodynamische StabilitÃ¤t beruht auf der ErhÃ¶hung der Entropie des Systems, da zur Bildung eines beispielsweise oktaedrischen Komplexes mit einem zweizÃ¤hnigen Liganden (Ligand mit zwei Koordinationsstellen) in wÃ¤ssriger LÃ¶sung folgende Reaktion ablÃ¤uft:
[M(H2O)6] + 3 X â [MX3] + 6 H2O
bei der aus vier freien Teilchen (auf der linken Seite) sieben freie Teilchen (auf der rechten Seite) werden. Die kinetische StabilitÃ¤t beruht darauf, dass sich zur Bildung des Komplexes (nach der kinetischen Gastheorie) weniger Teilchen treffen mÃ¼ssen und bei der Dissoziation alle Bindungen eines Liganden zum Zentralatom gleichzeitig geÃ¶ffnet werden mÃ¼ssen. 

Wo war noch gleich dein Problem?


Bremse? Wieso Bremse?

Bier? Wieso Bier?

Ich bringe ein paar mit - der ja scheinbar inzwischen motorisierte (Firmenwagen, was?  ) RenÃ©2 vielleicht auch?
(Zur ErlÃ¤uterung: RenÃ©1 = endorphin! = wegenohnebikegegeisselt ; RenÃ©2 = bikegeissel = mit DEM Bike zur Zeit auch eher bikegegeisselt)
Und wegen Bremse: Wenn du`s nicht schaffst, machen wir es halt hier.


----------



## Anfall (2. Juni 2005)

Das hast du aber toll erklärt, Meik. Ich bin ganz begeistert... Und zur Zeit erheitert mich gerade die Ligandenfeldtheorie, auch sehr hübsch, vor allem mit den vielen d-Orbitalen \o/

Bremse? Weil neue Bremse, und da muss ich nur noch die Scheibe anbauen (heute noch Ethanol oder Schlampensekt aus dem Labor klauen zum Reinigen), Griff runter, alten Bremsgriff ab, neuen Druff, Griff wieder rauf. Alles in allem fünf Minuten, das schaffe ich wohl noch hier.

Bier? Weil heute Kolloq um 15:30, und da ich das entweder voll versauen oder verdammt gut machen werde, brauche ich ein Bier, um die Freude oder den Frust runterzuspülen.

Achja und Meik, auch für dich gilt: Anscheinend, nicht scheinbar!

Ich habe fertig, danke.

PS: Ich nenne euch alle einfach Uwe oder Horst, das macht es mit den vielen Namen einfacher.


----------



## madbull (2. Juni 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Bier? Weil heute Kolloq um 15:30, und da ich das entweder voll versauen oder verdammt gut machen werde, brauche ich ein Bier, um die Freude oder den Frust runterzuspülen.


Dann wirst du ja Dank des Regens (den es wahranscheinend geben wird und der ja scheinlich dein Lieblingswetter ist) doppelt - außen und innen - gespült - na wenn das nichts ist...



			
				Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Achja und Meik, auch für dich gilt: Anscheinend, nicht scheinbar!


Eh alles nur WORTE - und damit NICHTS. 
Streiten vermittels Nichts über Nichts um Nichts zu erreichen - die Lieblingsbeschäftigung des Großteils der Menschheit...
Anscheinend also scheinbar sowieso vollkommen egal, wie ich es BENENNE...
Biken. Biertrinken. Staunen, lachen, spielen...  Ich freu mich nicht drauf. Bis nachher!



			
				Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Ich nenne euch alle einfach Uwe oder Horst, das macht es mit den vielen Namen einfacher.


Und zu guter Letzt könnte tatsächlich doch noch ein kleines bißchen Hoffnung aufkommen - könnte man doch tatsächlich einen Hauch von Zen in diesem Ausspruch vermuten (wenn man nicht wüsste, dass dem nicht so ist)...


----------



## bikegeissel (2. Juni 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bringe ein paar mit - der ja scheinbar inzwischen motorisierte (Firmenwagen, was?  ) René2 vielleicht auch?
> (Zur Erläuterung: René1 = endorphin! = wegenohnebikegegeisselt ; René2 = bikegeissel = mit DEM Bike zur Zeit auch eher bikegegeisselt)
> Und wegen Bremse: Wenn du`s nicht schaffst, machen wir es halt hier.



Danke, ich bin begeisselt - wenisgtens bemerkt das mal jemand...
Habe ich eigentlich schon mal angemerkt, dass ich immer noch nicht weiß, wo ich mich in Timmendorf Getränketechnisch versorgen kann?
Gibt's beim Edeka (wo auch immer der ist) Herrenhandtaschen?
Kann mich jemand erhellen?


----------



## endorphin80 (2. Juni 2005)

Diese Form der Begleitung sollte es dort geben...
Doch wie Meik anmerkte, ist der Laden wohl eher von normalen und nicht ultramegafettsupralangen Öffnungszeiten geprägt...
Von der Lage her würde ich auf das Zentrum tippen(keinen Schimmer wie die Strasse dazu heißt)

ich habe mir gedacht mal das Rad meiner Frau zu bewegen, nicht das es rostet und werde euch heute beglücken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (2. Juni 2005)

Herrenhandtaschen bekommst du am einfachsten - ohne großen Umweg und mit Parkmöglichkeit direkt vor der Tür - im FAMILA Getränkemarkt. Hierfür biegst du nichts erst am P3 von der Umgehungsstraße links ab, sondern schon deutlich vorher (nämlich direkt, nachdem du auf ebendiese Umgehungsstraße gefahren bist) zum P2 Zentrum. Du fährst sodann sofort links auf den großen langen Parkplatz und folgst ihm Richtung Strand, bis du zu linkerhand Geschäfte erkennst. Zuerst ist dieses der ALDI-Markt, dem aber direkt schon der erwähnte FAMILA-Getränkemarkt folgt.

Gutes Gelingen!  

...

Die haben übrigens auch Kisten - könntest du ja gleich im Wagen lassen...  


@René1: Kona + Bier + Bikewegfrust = Das wird sicher wieder lustig, wenn du mir alles nachmachst...


----------



## bikegeissel (2. Juni 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Herrenhandtaschen bekommst du am einfachsten ... Zuerst ist dieses der ALDI-Markt, dem aber direkt schon der erwähnte FAMILA-Getränkemarkt folgt.
> 
> Die haben übrigens auch Kisten - könntest du ja gleich im Wagen lassen...


OK... FAMILA nicht EDEKA... endet beides auf "A" 
Nope... muss den Wagen am Wochenende abgeben ... Ich könnte die Kisten(n) höchstens im Büro abstellen... Aber die halten dann nicht lange 
Ausserdem wird das Bier dann warm


----------



## hurtig (2. Juni 2005)

also ich bin nicht am start junx. das mir doch zu naß! --> schönwetterfarher.: )

ich hoffe auf nächste woche. 

viel spass wünsche ich trotzdem ; )!


----------



## madbull (2. Juni 2005)

hurtig schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> ich hoffe auf nächste woche.
> ...


Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt (Atomkrieg, Meteor, Ragnarök oder so) dürfte die mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit kommen...  


@René2/bikegeissel: Ich habe die 323er Klickpedale mit, wie besprochen! Denk also an Klickschuhe (wenn es noch geht)...


----------



## bikegeissel (2. Juni 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> @René2/bikegeissel: Ich habe die 323er Klickpedale mit, wie besprochen! Denk also an Klickschuhe (wenn es noch geht)...



Fühl' Dich geknuddelt (nicht homoerotisch sondern rein virtuell)


----------



## Anfall (2. Juni 2005)

Zen habe ich heute genug gehabt. Nämlich genau zen Km/h zu viel, als das eine Auto von vorne kam, ich auswich und in den Graben fuhr. Auto heil, Alex heil (*******, wa?), vor allem der Kasten Bier heil, ich angepisst, geißel mich jetzt selbst. 'Schüss.

Falls ihr auf mich gewartet habt: Tut mir leid. Falls nicht:  

Achja, und für die, die es noch nicht wussten: Bei einem tetraedrischen Liganden spalten sich die d-Orbitale nicht in d(z²) und d(x²-y²) als eg und der Rest als tg auf, sondern genau anders herum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikegeissel (3. Juni 2005)

War ja extrem sahnig gestern.
45 min. Verspätung... Neue Klickpedale... Schönstes Bikewetter
In Hamburg hat's Hunde und Katzen geregnet - in Timmendorf kein Tröpfchen   
Gut, die Luftfeuchtigkeit war etwas hoch, aber was soll's   

Jetzt habe ich auch endlich die Tankstelle und den Geldautomaten kennen gelernt - Mike hat sein Begrüßungsbier bekommen, René1 ist sturzbetrunken Rad gefahren, René2 hatte Magenschmerzen vom Bier aber nur bergauf  - aber den FAMILA Markt kenne ich immer noch nicht...

Ich erwarte das Foto von meiner Leuchtreklame   

Und jetzt ruhe ich in meinem Körpermittelpunkt


----------



## endorphin80 (3. Juni 2005)

Sorry... würde gern die Bilder posten... bekomme sie aber nicht hochgeladen... 


Werde es später nochmal prob....


----------



## madbull (4. Juni 2005)

endorphin! schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry... würde gern die Bilder posten... bekomme sie aber nicht hochgeladen...
> 
> 
> Werde es später nochmal prob....


Aber die von letzter Woche hattest du schon oben!
Habe sie ein wenig aufgehellt:

















Und nocheinmal zwei von vor drei Wochen:


----------



## *blacksheep* (4. Juni 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> [Viele schöne Pics von Rene]



Habt ihr beiden Euch mal überlegt, diese Beweise radsportlicher Eleganz  kommerziell zu verwerten? Wie schon an anderer Stelle sei gesagt, der WEG zu ersten Million ist nicht entscheidend, vielmehr zählt das Ziel. Und wir sind doch immer noch jung (JA, Alex3! Das sind wir!) und brauchen das Geld. 

Bis heute abend!

Gruss,

Alex


----------



## madbull (4. Juni 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr beiden Euch mal überlegt, diese Beweise radsportlicher Eleganz  kommerziell zu verwerten? Wie schon an anderer Stelle sei gesagt, der WEG zu ersten Million ist nicht entscheidend, vielmehr zählt das Ziel. Und wir sind doch immer noch jung (JA, Alex3! Das sind wir!) und brauchen das Geld.


Was soll ich mit einer Million?    




			
				Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Bis heute abend!


Oh Yeeeeaaaah...   





http://www.wir-niendorfer.de/triathlon/

Scheisze, ich hasse Laufen, und Chlor auch...  


P.S.: Alex - vergiss nicht die Digi - wir wollen das Trauerspiel doch für die Nachwelt festhalten!


----------



## madbull (4. Juni 2005)

Ach ja - René1 - hier der Link zu der Seite, auf der dein Foto "verewigt" ist...

http://www.gbbc.de/sis/


----------



## bikegeissel (7. Juni 2005)

So, stehe wieder für den Sunsetride zur Verfügung 
Ohne René1 werde ich ja wohl pünktlich sein 
Ich sehe noch keinen Eintrag im LMB - ist das ein schlechtes Zeichen?


----------



## madbull (8. Juni 2005)

Keine Angst - ich bin ja da...  

Natürlich findet der S.RIDE statt - was auch sonst? Gleicher Ort, gleiche Zeit, gleiches Wetter...


----------



## bikegeissel (8. Juni 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Gleicher Ort, gleiche Zeit, gleiches Wetter...



Gleiches Wetter?
Ich fürchte, Du irrst 
Das Wetter soll bombastisch werden (im Vergleich zur feuchten Luft von letzter Woche)


----------



## Anfall (8. Juni 2005)

Schönes Wetter? Wie doof doof doof. Ich werde trotzdem versuchen zu erscheinen avec du Fahrrad. Mal sehen, ob ich meine HR-Bremse irgendwann mal so eingestellt bekomme, dass sie auch bremst und nicht nur gut aussieht.

Hab extra schon jetzt alle Sachen gepackt, sodass ich morgen Abend nur noch losfahren muss und während der Fahrt essen kann. I hope, it will work out.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikegeissel (9. Juni 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Schönes Wetter? Wie doof doof doof. Ich werde trotzdem versuchen zu erscheinen avec du Fahrrad. Mal sehen, ob ich meine HR-Bremse irgendwann mal so eingestellt bekomme, dass sie auch bremst und nicht nur gut aussieht.



Madbull, der Ärmste, hat auch nur eine Vorderradbremse   
Der kommt auch zurecht - also rauf auf den Bock und ab nach Timmendorf


----------



## madbull (9. Juni 2005)

@Alex3: Und falls du dich verspätest, dreh nicht um, falls sich eine Verspätung ankündigt, bleib' nicht einfach da - sondern ruf an - wir warten auch mal ein halbes Stündchen (letzte Woche sogar eine dreiviertel), denn:

@René2: Du weißt den Weg zu FAMILA noch?   




Mann Mann wenn das so weitergeht mit den durchnumerierten Namen, verliere ich bald die Übersicht - irgendwo da oben hatte ich auch schon zwei verwechselt...


Es gibt etwas Neues, Wuuuuuuuunderschöööööööööönes an meinem Bike zu bestaunen - Alex vor allem werden die Augen aus dem Kopf fallen, denke ich, so dass er gleich noch ein Bier Extra braucht...


----------



## bikegeissel (9. Juni 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Herrenhandtaschen bekommst du am einfachsten - ohne großen Umweg und mit Parkmöglichkeit direkt vor der Tür - im FAMILA Getränkemarkt. Hierfür biegst du nichts erst am P3 von der Umgehungsstraße links ab, sondern schon deutlich vorher (nämlich direkt, nachdem du auf ebendiese Umgehungsstraße gefahren bist) zum P2 Zentrum. Du fährst sodann sofort links auf den großen langen Parkplatz und folgst ihm Richtung Strand, bis du zu linkerhand Geschäfte erkennst. Zuerst ist dieses der ALDI-Markt, dem aber direkt schon der erwähnte FAMILA-Getränkemarkt folgt.



Ja, ich versuche es zu finden


----------



## Anfall (9. Juni 2005)

keine Verspätung, fahre jetzt los, kann eh nicht anrufen weil kein Geld auf Handy. Bis nacher.

Bier Bier bier!


----------



## hurtig (9. Juni 2005)

ich bin dabei! bis gleich!


----------



## madbull (9. Juni 2005)

5 Biker. 1 Foto.


----------



## Lupi (9. Juni 2005)

Ja, mal wieder ein richtig schöner Hardcore N.Ride mit allem was das Herz begehrt.

Brückenstunt , Drops genau ins Flat, politische Diskussionen, u.s.w.


----------



## Anfall (9. Juni 2005)

Und ich sollte ohne meine Crew den Hermann bomben...

Aber war wirklich schön, das Bier, das Wetter, die Gabel, die Kurbel (poliert ist wirklich sexy), die Menschen eher weniger, aber dafür das Bier. Und das Bier natürlich


----------



## bikegeissel (10. Juni 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> ... die Menschen eher weniger, ...


Also, ich fand uns auch schön...
Die Damen am "Löns Blick"   waren jedenfalls begeistert, wie man doch unschwer am leicht bedröhnten Kichern erkennen konnte.   

Und das Bier erst ... Ich hatte beim letzten Stopp an der Getränkestand völlig die große Auswahl an skandivanischen Köstlichkeiten übersehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfall (11. Juni 2005)

verdammt, die Mädels hab ich doch glatt vergessen, änder das "die Menschen eher weniger" in "im Durchschnitt ganz ok"


----------



## bikegeissel (14. Juni 2005)

Ich könnte für Donnerstag wieder anbieten,
eine Person+Bike aus HH nach TS mitzunehmen...   

Abfahrt ca. 18 Uhr (ab U-Bahnstation Alsterdorf)
Bei Interesse bitte PN 

Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja diese Woche, endlich den FAMILA Markt anzusteuern...


----------



## madbull (16. Juni 2005)

Was ist denn los - so still hier?

Alle im Hitze-Delirium?  






Wer kommt denn noch außer René?


----------



## bikegeissel (16. Juni 2005)

Och... die schwächeln alle ab, glaube ich...
Erst ist es allen zu kalt, dann zu nass, jetzt zu warm...   

Alles Weicheier mit fadenscheinigen Ausreden oder in Duckstellung 

Sollte das Bild ein Hinweis auf den Wunsch nach Haribo Goldbären sein?


----------



## Anfall (16. Juni 2005)

Konzert, ich nix da. Und wer ist dieser hässliche Mann da auf dem Bild?


----------



## hurtig (16. Juni 2005)

bin am start bis gleich !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (16. Juni 2005)

So liebe Kinderchen, gebt schön Acht - hier ist eure Hausaufgabe für's nächste Mal, wie abgesprochen:


----------



## bikegeissel (17. Juni 2005)

Hausaufgabe ist angekommen   

Sunsetride Nachbearbeitung:

Erste Sahne Wetter
Erste Herrenhandtasche vom Familamarkt
Erster Höllenritt übers Brodtner Steilufer
Erster an der Bierbude
Erste Singlespeederfahrt
Erstbrille repariert
Zweit(Bike)brille wiedergefunden
Fünwer Hausaufgaben

Was will man mehr?


----------



## madbull (18. Juni 2005)




----------



## madbull (21. Juni 2005)

Irgendwer dabei am Donnerstag?


----------



## bikegeissel (21. Juni 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwer dabei am Donnerstag?



Ist der Papst katholisch?


----------



## Lupi (21. Juni 2005)

hmmm, mal sehen.


----------



## madbull (22. Juni 2005)

@René2: Ich glaube, das Hauptgesprächsthema für morgen dürfte ziemlich feststehen, was?


----------



## *blacksheep* (22. Juni 2005)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm, mal sehen.


 
Etwas mehr Begeisterung bitte!    Du hattest doch den Auftrag, Meik ins Übertraining zu fahren, also beweg Deinen dicken Hintern!  

Liebe Grüsse aus dem viel zu warmen Süden,

Janus


----------



## hurtig (23. Juni 2005)

ich bin diesmal  nicht am start. .. .   sonst meckert meik wieder ich wäre zu langsam : )!

deswegen ruhe ich mich lieber in der sonne aus...

viel spass euch. bis demnächst


----------



## bikegeissel (23. Juni 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> @René2: Ich glaube, das Hauptgesprächsthema für morgen dürfte ziemlich feststehen, was?



Jau... Heute abend große "Karotten" Beratungsrunde   

Angebot:
Irgendjemand aus Hamburg, der mit dem Auto nach Timmendorfer Strand mitgenommen werden möchte?
Abfahrt 18 Uhr U-Bahn Haltestelle Alsterdorf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (23. Juni 2005)

Oooooh Yeeeaaaaaah...      


Man mag es kaum glauben, aber es wird jedes Mal NOCH schöner...


----------



## Rabbit (24. Juni 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Man mag es kaum glauben, aber es wird jedes Mal NOCH schöner...


Doch, doch, das mag' ich gerne glauben. Insbesondere bei dem Wetter gestern! 
Ich hoffe zukünftig auch mal wieder einen Weg nach TDF zu finden!

Greetz,
Harry


----------



## bikegeissel (24. Juni 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Oooooh Yeeeaaaaaah...
> 
> 
> Man mag es kaum glauben, aber es wird jedes Mal NOCH schöner...



Absolut - so ist es! 
...und ich habe sogar vor lauter Bier meinen Harndrang vergessen


----------



## Anfall (26. Juni 2005)

Donnerstag? 19 Uhr? Gut, ich bin dabei. Bier? Kann ich mitbringen, was hätten die Herren denn gerne?

Kann es sein, dass das Eingangradforum quasi im Dutt ist?


----------



## madbull (26. Juni 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Donnerstag? 19 Uhr? Gut, ich bin dabei. Bier? Kann ich mitbringen, was hätten die Herren denn gerne?



*Keine Kompromisse!*​




			
				Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein, dass das Eingangradforum quasi im Dutt ist?


Sowieso und schon immer! Sag bloß, das wusstest du noch nicht?! 
Aber falls du meinst, ob es offline ist: Nö.


Ach ja, Alexdrei: Falls du es noch nicht weißt, was Renézwo vorgestern erstanden hat, solltest du Bräunungscreme mitführen, um sofortiges, extremes Erblassen vor purem, nicht steigerbarem Neid zu vertuschen, wenn wir es dir mitteilen...


----------



## Anfall (27. Juni 2005)

Keine Kompromisse? Versteh ich jetzt nicht, und so. Was will mir der Herr damit mitteilen?

_Nachtrag: Achso, ja ne, is' klar, eine oder zwei Herrenhandtaschen?_

Der Dutt hat sich gerade wieder gelöst, also quasi offen die haare nun wieder vom Eingangradforum am sein sind.

Bräunungscreme? Ey, ich rasier mir zwar die Beine, aber so weit lasse ich es dann noch nicht kommen, egal was ihr mir da jetzt anschleppt/zeigt/erzählt/scharademäßig erklärt.

Und gestern lief Höllentour? Himmelherrgottsackzementverdammtnochmal, wieso sagst mir das keiner? Also wirklich, schämem solltet ihr euch alle, alle, wirklich alle!

(Ich sollte den zweiten Absatz noch mit einer Frage einleiten, das sieht jetzt irgendwie schei$$e aus. Naja, whatever und so...)


----------



## madbull (28. Juni 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Kompromisse? Versteh ich jetzt nicht, und so. Was will mir der Herr damit mitteilen?
> 
> _Nachtrag: Achso, ja ne, is' klar, eine oder zwei Herrenhandtaschen?_


Was für eine Frage - es fahren schließlich noch mehr als wir zwei mit, "Dick und Doof" haben auch noch Mitfahrer!  

Aber: Da die meisten anderen wohl eher nicht auf "Keine Kompromisse" stehen werden, lautet dein Einkaufszettel: 1 x Herrenhandtasche Sorte "Keine Kompromisse", 1 x Herrenhandtasche Sorte "Kompromiss".

Und übrigens: Famila hat den ganzen Sommer über dein geliebtes Einbecker Ur-Bock im 20er für 8,99 im Angebot...  
Darauf dürften aber die meisten noch weniger als auf "Keine Kompromisse" stehen... 



			
				Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Bräunungscreme? Ey, ich rasier mir zwar die Beine, aber so weit lasse ich es dann noch nicht kommen, egal was ihr mir da jetzt anschleppt/zeigt/erzählt/scharademäßig erklärt.


Kleinen Tip schon mal im Anhang...


----------



## Anfall (28. Juni 2005)

Einbecker Ur-Bock oder Einbecker Mai-Urbock? Parceque je mag letzteres mehr.

Also einmal "Kompromiss", mal sehen, was sich da finden lÃ¤sst, und einmal drei "Keine Kompromisse" gekÃ¼hlt fÃ¼r mich und drei "Keine Kompromisse" eine Stunde in der Sonne liegen gelassen fÃ¼r dich, du magst das ja so gerne warm.

Und was soll das denn da auf dem Bild darstellen? Dieses MÃ¼llmann-attention-whore-organge ist ja schon mal "porno" (bitte das Wort porno mit Christians Betonung und seiner dreckigen Lache danach denken). Hat das Teil etwa schon alles dabei? SattelstÃ¼tze, ZÃ¼ge, und einen Steuersatz, der irgendwas mit Î¼Î¿Î½Î±ÏÏÎ¯Î± zu tun hat (Oder spielen mir meine noch kontaklinsenfreien Augen heute morgen einen Streich?)?


----------



## madbull (28. Juni 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Einbecker Ur-Bock oder Einbecker Mai-Urbock? Parceque je mag letzteres mehr...


Schau mal auf den Kalender! Dösbaddel...  

Du lebst wohl noch in der Steinzeit! Wir haben das 21. Jahrhundert, Post-Armageddon sozusagen, auch wenn es mir meistens so vorkommt, als wären wir mitten drin - da erscheinen Zeitschriften am 10. des Vormonats, die WM findet in den Köpfen aller schon Jahre vorher statt, wichtigstes "Ziel" von Twens ist die gesicherte Rente um dann als Rentner nichts mit Zeit und Geld anzufangen zu wissen und trotzdem von beidem nie genug zu haben, die Weihnachtsmänner werden zu Ostern hergestellt und - wenn du Glück hast - bekommst du bei Famila schon Tuborg Weihnachts-Pilsener...  




			
				Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> ...Also einmal "Kompromiss", mal sehen, was sich da finden lässt...


Hm. Ich glaube, die stehen auf Holsten Knight und so...  




			
				Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> ...und einmal drei "Keine Kompromisse" gekühlt für mich und drei "Keine Kompromisse" eine Stunde in der Sonne liegen gelassen für dich, du magst das ja so gerne warm.


He He - das kommt immer noch darauf an, WER mir warm kommt, ja?! Könnt' ja jeder kommen, wo kämen wir denn da hin...?!    



Ansonsten, Leute:

Wie wäre es denn mit dem ersten Mal nach einem Night-/Sunset-Ride NACKTBADEN?! Äh, Na*C*htbaden natürlich...    Oder, um genauer zu sein: Zusammen mit der Sonnen-Orange ins Wasser hüpfen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfall (28. Juni 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Schau mal auf den Kalender! Dösbaddel...
> 
> Du lebst wohl noch in der Steinzeit! Wir haben das 21. Jahrhundert, Post-Armageddon sozusagen, auch wenn es mir meistens so vorkommt, als wären wir mitten drin - da erscheinen Zeitschriften am 10. des Vormonats, die WM findet in den Köpfen aller schon Jahre vorher statt, wichtigstes "Ziel" von Twens ist die gesicherte Rente um dann als Rentner nichts mit Zeit und Geld anzufangen zu wissen und trotzdem von beidem nie genug zu haben, die Weihnachtsmänner werden zu Ostern hergestellt und - wenn du Glück hast - bekommst du bei Famila schon Tuborg Weihnachts-Pilsener...



Wo du es gerade ansprichst: Ich hab noch Spekulatius vom letzten Jahr, mhh, köstlich...




> Hm. Ich glaube, die stehen auf Holsten Knight und so...



Hey, damit macht man keine Scherze, ja? Beck's Gold-Scherze, ok, aber Holsten Gaylight, nein, da hört bei mir wirklich der Spaß auf, Freundchen! 




> He He - das kommt immer noch darauf an, WER mir warm kommt, ja?! Könnt' ja jeder kommen, wo kämen wir denn da hin...?!



Wen oder was du alles ranlässt will ich lieber gar nicht wissen...




> Ansonsten, Leute:
> 
> Wie wäre es denn mit dem ersten Mal nach einem Night-/Sunset-Ride NACKTBADEN?! Äh, Na*C*htbaden natürlich...    Oder, um genauer zu sein: Zusammen mit der Sonnen-Orange ins Wasser hüpfen...



Zu kalt, viel zu kalt. Und das Wasser auch. Ja, ich bin ein Mädchen. Lieber Mädchen als warmer Bruder.


----------



## bikegeissel (29. Juni 2005)

Achja... ich bringe auch noch was mit 
99% sag ich nur   (passt aber nicht zu kompromisslosen Herrenhandtaschen)


----------



## madbull (29. Juni 2005)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> Achja... ich bringe auch noch was mit
> 99% sag ich nur   (passt aber nicht zu kompromisslosen Herrenhandtaschen)


Na da wird sich Helge aber freuen, falls er kommt...  

Ich hab' letztens ja auch davor gestanden - als ich aber gesehen habe, dass es nur 50 Gramm für 1,80 sind, bin ich doch zurückgeschreckt...  

Wo Famila ist, weißt du noch? Denn es ist ja wohl selbstredend klar, dass du von dort das passende Getränk mitbringen musst... Du kannst wählen zwischen 12er Laphroaig, Johnnie Black, 10er Bushmills (Black Bush hammse leida nich) oder Glenmorangie (weiß aber gerade nicht, ob sie den noch haben)...




Bleibt nur die Frage, was das übrige Eine, kleine Prozent ist - oder haben sie das einfach vergessen?!?  


P.S.: Um das Tasting zu komplettieren, bringe ich noch ganze drei Sorten mit, die mir mein allerliebster schwarzer Mohr gebracht hat...


----------



## Anfall (29. Juni 2005)

So viel leckere Sachen aus Caledonia, da muss ich dann wohl mit dem Fahrrad kommen, um mich nicht nur am Duft zu verköstigen.

Es fährt nicht zufällig jemand über Malente zurück nach Hause, oder? Sonst mussisch nehmen mit Lampe für die Rückweg.


----------



## bikegeissel (29. Juni 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Na da wird sich Helge aber freuen, falls er kommt...
> 
> Ich hab' letztens ja auch davor gestanden - als ich aber gesehen habe, dass es nur 50 Gramm für 1,80 sind, bin ich doch zurückgeschreckt...
> 
> Wo Famila ist, weißt du noch? Denn es ist ja wohl selbstredend klar, dass du von dort das passende Getränk mitbringen musst... Du kannst wählen zwischen 12er Laphroaig, Johnnie Black, 10er Bushmills (Black Bush hammse leida nich) oder Glenmorangie (weiß aber gerade nicht, ob sie den noch haben)...



Laphroaig scmeckt nach lecker Petroleum   

Da bring ich doch lieber mal irgendwann das Fläschchen von meinem Besten mit (Bowmore DUSK - im Bordeaux Fass gereift  ) 




			
				madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Bleibt nur die Frage, was das übrige Eine, kleine Prozent ist - oder haben sie das einfach vergessen?!?


Naja... 1% sonstige Zutaten - sonst müsste man wahrscheinlich Kakaopulver lutschen 



			
				madbull schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Um das Tasting zu komplettieren, bringe ich noch ganze drei Sorten mit, die mir mein allerliebster schwarzer Mohr gebracht hat...



Ich bin gespannt - Schokolade und kompromissloses Bier - das wird eine Schlacht


----------



## madbull (29. Juni 2005)

@Alexdrei: Du willst mit zwei Herrenhandtaschen mit dem Bike nach Timmendorf kommen? Da musst du aber schnell fahren, wenn du deine gut gekühlt haben willst...  

@Renézwo: UiUiUiiiiiiiii - Ja bitteeeee! Aber vergiss dann nächste Woche, wenn du den Dusk (Untertitel des Sunsetrides: "With Dusk Till Dawn") mitbringst nicht, Cola (River-Cola reicht) für Christian mitzubringen...    


Übrigens: Der Fotograf dieser Bilder wird morgen dabei sein:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfall (29. Juni 2005)

Ja sicher kömme ich mit zwei Herrenhandtaschen nach TDF, die packe ich einfach auf meinen Gepäckträger oder in den Anhänger, ist ja kein Problem...

Und kühlen werde ich das Bier einfach mit etwas Natriumnitrat, Wasser kann ich damit auf -15,3°C bringen, das reicht doch für den Weg von Malente nach TDF.

Was wollte ich noch schreiben? Irgendwie, ach was weiß ich. Sonst fahre ich morgen mit dem Auto nach TDF, trinke was, lasse das Auto stehen, fahre mit Rad nach Hause und hole es am nächsten Tag wieder ab. Irgendwie so. Oder so.

Nachtrag: Ich erwäge eine änderung von -15,3°C in 257,85K. Wer rechnet denn heute noch in °C, absolut unnütze Einheit.


----------



## madbull (29. Juni 2005)

Ich hoffe, du machst dir diesen Kopf nicht nur, weil du denkst, es gibt _Aqua de Vitae_...  Den gibt es erst frühestens nächste Woche, wenn René seinen Bowmore DUSK mitbringt...

Ach: Schon Semesterferien? Darum Besäufnis angesagt? Hey - wir biken zwischendurch auch noch, denk dran...


----------



## Anfall (29. Juni 2005)

Wie, was erst nächste Woche caledonische Köstlichkeiten? Gut, dann lasse ich Thilo zurückfahren, denn der wird nöchste Woche wohl auch auftauchen  Und ich werde meinen '79er Glenfarclas mitschleppen. Gläser hat der Herr W genug, oder soll ich noch welche avec mon auto nehmen?

Und wieso himmelherrgottsackzementundzugenäht kommst du auf Semesterferien? Nur weil ich ein erhöhtes Mitteilungsbedürfnis habe, ständig vom Alkohol rede und nachmittags hier reinposte? Weit gefehlt, mein Gutester. Das, was ich gerade habe, nennt sich exzessives Ablenken vom Lernen sowieso akute Unauslastung auf Grund der abgeschlossenen Labortätigkeit. Mein Semester hört erst am 18.7.(10.8.) auf.

Was zur Hölle machen Studenten, die wie ich im Moment das gesamte Semester über nur vormittags Vorlesungen haben? Das muss ja höllenlangweilig sein. Ich hab heute meinen ersten wirklich freien Nachmittag (Montag Übungen, Dienstag 75 km radeln, olee oleeee), und ich hab mich gelangweilt wie Sau. Fußball kam auch erst am Abend, aufräumen und abwaschen ist ******* und sowieso (komm mir jetzt nicht mit radfahren...).

Und am besten gehst du jetzt nur noch auf die relevanten Dinge ein und lässt mich hier meinen Senf hinschreiben, hab ja sonst nichts zu tun.


Nachtrag (was wäre ein Posting ohne Nachtrag, gar schröcklich): Der Herr Hitecdriver Hat sich nur aus Versehen beim SR in TDF (mal sehen, ob ich noch mehr Abkürzungen finde) eingetragen, oder? Sonst wäre ja endlich mal jemand dabei, der nicht ca. 0,01k Jahre plus vieux qu'est moi. (Nein, Schade, bis auf das k für 1000 und die Elision bei que est habe ich nichts zum Abkürzen gefunden )


----------



## madbull (30. Juni 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Wie, was erst nächste Woche caledonische Köstlichkeiten? Gut, dann lasse ich Thilo zurückfahren, denn der wird nöchste Woche wohl auch auftauchen  Und ich werde meinen '79er Glenfarclas mitschleppen. Gläser hat der Herr W genug, oder soll ich noch welche avec mon auto nehmen?
> 
> Und wieso himmelherrgottsackzementundzugenäht kommst du auf Semesterferien? Nur weil ich ein erhöhtes Mitteilungsbedürfnis habe, ständig vom Alkohol rede und nachmittags hier reinposte? Weit gefehlt, mein Gutester. Das, was ich gerade habe, nennt sich exzessives Ablenken vom Lernen sowieso akute Unauslastung auf Grund der abgeschlossenen Labortätigkeit. Mein Semester hört erst am 18.7.(10.8.) auf.
> 
> ...


Gottogottogottogott - da ist aber jemandem wirklich SEHR langweilig...   
Ich erinnere mich übrigens an jemanden, der mir vor einiger Zeit vorjammerte, er hätte keine Zeit dafür, die letzten fehlenden Teile für ein gewisses unfertiges eingängiges Fahrrad zusammenzusuchen...   

Gläser? Bringst du nicht für jeden eine Flasche mit? Aber auch gut - lassen wir doch einfach die Flasche reihum gehen...



> Sonst wäre ja endlich mal jemand dabei, der nicht ca. 0,01k Jahre plus vieux qu'est moi.


  Wann sagtest du hattest du das letzte Mal Französisch?  


P.S.: Der recht starke Ost-Wind wird uns heute Abend mal wieder herrlich über das Steilufer fliiiiiiiiiegen lassen...


----------



## Rabbit (30. Juni 2005)

Viel Spaß heute Abend, ich hoffe ihr bleibt vor den angesagten Gewittern verschont! 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Anfall (30. Juni 2005)

Gewitter? Aber doch nicht an der Ostsee, niemals!

Gläser? Flasche? Reihum? Hö? Heute Bier, nächste Woche caledonische Köstlichkeiten, oder nicht?



> Ich erinnere mich übrigens an jemanden, der mir vor einiger Zeit vorjammerte, er hätte keine Zeit dafür, die letzten fehlenden Teile für ein gewisses unfertiges eingängiges Fahrrad zusammenzusuchen...



Ich jammer sowieso IMMER, egal über was. Aber gut, dass du mich drauf hinweist, hab ich doch glatt vergessen, dass ich noch bei Ebay nach einem kleinen Teilchen gucken wollte 



> Wann sagtest du hattest du das letzte Mal Französisch?



Lang lang ist's her, aber dank google auch für les Allemands kein Problem, madame.

Achja, hat jemand zufällig einen Deore-, LX-, XT-Discfreilauf rumfliegen? Meiner beginnt sich so langsam aufzulösen, soll heißen, im Leerlauf verhakt sich die Klinke. Einfach nervig. Wenn das Teil wenigstens komplett verhakt wäre, aber nein, nur ab und zu. Scheiß Schaltungskrams, braucht eh kein Mensch.


----------



## madbull (30. Juni 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Achja, hat jemand zufällig einen Deore-, LX-, XT-Discfreilauf rumfliegen? Meiner beginnt sich so langsam aufzulösen, soll heißen, im Leerlauf verhakt sich die Klinke. Einfach nervig. Wenn das Teil wenigstens komplett verhakt wäre, aber nein, nur ab und zu. Scheiß Schaltungskrams, braucht eh kein Mensch.


Wenn du mich bei deinen Zusammenbauversuchen zuschauen lässt (Gott wird das ein abendfüllender Spaß!) überlasse ich dir gerne mein Sammelsurium an auseinandergebauten Shimano-Freiläufen aller Spielarten (da sind noch mindestens ein, zwei komplette drin)...


----------



## bikegeissel (30. Juni 2005)

also ich bringe meine caledonische Variation erst 14. oder 21. Juli mit - nächste Woche Veto - sonst wird meine Frau unwirsch


----------



## madbull (30. Juni 2005)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> also ich bringe meine caledonische Variation erst 14. oder 21. Juli mit - nächste Woche Veto - sonst wird meine Frau unwirsch


Aaaah - nächste Woche also...  Ich hatte ja bei deinem obigen ...



> Achja... ich bringe auch noch was mit
> 99% sag ich nur  (passt aber nicht zu kompromisslosen Herrenhandtaschen)


... schon gedacht, du meintest sie - bis mir die 99% auffielen und ich stutzig wurde - ist sie doch sicherlich heimliche Mitleserin hier...    

... ... ...

Eigentlich ist es dann aber doch - logisch betrachtet - perfekt nächste Woche: Du hast eine Fahrerin...  

Willst du ihr uns wirklich antun - bist du dir der eventuellen Folgen gewahr?


----------



## bikegeissel (30. Juni 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Willst du ihr uns wirklich antun - bist du dir der eventuellen Folgen gewahr?



Nun, sie ist keine heimliche Mitleserin  Wir können uns also wie echte Männer benehmen 

Ich frage mich eigebntlich, ob ich sie Euch antun kann?!
1. Wetter muss schön sein (extreme Wetterfühligkeit - im Vergleich sind Hamburger echt Wetterunabhängig) 
2. Langsam - nein noch langsamer - konzentrier Dich  Ja, jetzt hast Du die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit erfasst   (halbiere unsere letzten Durchschnitte, dann bist Du ganz nahe)
3. Anstiegsunwillig - das dürfte aber bei 90% der Strecke kein Problem sein

...und mit 99% meinte ich wahrhaftig keine Wahrscheinlichkeit, sondern dachte eher an inhaltliche Dinge...

Meine Regierung bringe ich nächste Woche nur bei schönem Wetter mit (Regenwahrscheinlichkeit ca. 0%, Temperatur nahe 300 Kelvin)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfall (30. Juni 2005)

Er benutzt Kelvin, lobpreiset ihn und überschüttet ihn mit Gold \o/

Und dass bei dir kein zusammengeschraubter Freilauf mehr zu finden sein dürfte, hätte mir eigentlich gleich klar sein müssen, Herr Ichfahrejaohnefreilaufweilichdannvielcoolerbinundso.

Dann werde ich jetzt mal auf meinem Freilauf rumprügeln, bis entweder nichts passiert, er wieder lüpt oder vollkommen im Dutt ist.


Weibsvolk beim SR? Oh oh, da muss ich mich dann wohl umgewöhnen. Heißt das etwa: Keine Pillemann- und Fäkalwitze mehr?


----------



## bikegeissel (30. Juni 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Er benutzt Kelvin, lobpreiset ihn und überschüttet ihn mit Gold


Spart die Mühe des Denkens in Zahlen<0 
Danke, nehme stattdessen auch gerstenhaltige Flüssigkeiten in den Mund 



			
				Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Weibsvolk beim SR? Oh oh, da muss ich mich dann wohl umgewöhnen. Heißt das etwa: Keine Pillemann- und Fäkalwitze mehr?



STEINE! FALSCHE BÄRTE!
Dort geht's zum SR (Steinigungsride)


----------



## Anfall (30. Juni 2005)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> Spart die Mühe des Denkens in Zahlen<0
> Danke, nehme stattdessen auch gerstenhaltige Flüssigkeiten in den Mund



Euer Wunsch sei mir Befehl, Meister. 



> STEINE! FALSCHE BÄRTE!
> Dort geht's zum SR (Steinigungsride)




Dass bei dem Wort "Weibsvolk" immer alle gleich an diese gewisse Kömidiengruppe von einer kleinen Insel weit im Westen denken müssen...


----------



## bikegeissel (1. Juli 2005)

Winke Winke

das war ja mal wieder vom allerfeinsten   
Biken, Bier, Bilder, Bonnenuntergang, Borizont   

Slalom um Zelte!

Sulfamid (wie war das noch?)? Man darf gespannt sein 

Ich will Bilder sehen


----------



## madbull (1. Juli 2005)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> Winke Winke


  




			
				bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will Bilder sehen


Und was für welche du zu sehen bekommst:







© by Jozi






© by Jozi






© by Jozi






© by Jozi






© by Jozi






© by Jozi​
G E N I A L  war's mal wieder...


----------



## Anfall (1. Juli 2005)

Sulfamin-, Amidosulfon-, Amidoschwefel- oder Sulfamid-Säure. Gehüpft wie gesprungen, daraus das Schwefelsäurediamid SO2(NH2)2 machen (die OH-Gruppe mit einer NH2-gruppe substituieren) und tadaaa, du hast dein Sulfamid (veralteter Name für Schwefelsäurediamid). Amidoschwefelsäure dürfte fast jeder im Haushalt haben (ist in Kalklösern enthalten).


Und wie schön, dass mein Rad auf fast jedem Bild zu sehen ist. Und Meik könnte sich diesen Link mal zu Gemüte führen...


----------



## Lupi (1. Juli 2005)

Wahnsinn, es gab also doch einen Award.

Stand das nicht sogar mal auf den Sofiero Dosen drauf


----------



## madbull (1. Juli 2005)

Und wie immer: Das BESTE zum Schluss...



Foto by Jozi


----------



## hurtig (2. Juli 2005)

habe mal allein ein paar große runden gedreht. deswegen war ich do nicht am start. ich versuchs nächsten do dabei zu sein. gruß helge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waxweazle (3. Juli 2005)

Na, bald is ja Donnerstag  Diesma bin ich auch wieder dabei, is ja lange lange her    Naja, bin ja selbst Schuld 
Ich komme mit nem Kumpel (Philipp bzw. ich meine hier im Forum sogar als Diller registriert) Auch Malenter und da Alex3 auch mitkommt ... PENG ... Wird das ne lustige Runde! Habs Meik ja auch versprochen beim nächtlichen Treffen  Ich hoffe wir werden ma wieder gaaaaaaanz viele


----------



## Anfall (5. Juli 2005)

Endlich bin ich auch Fixie-Fahrer  Der Freilauf ist nun endgültig fest. Ganz großes Tennis. Hat irgendwer noch ein Disk-HR oder einen Freilauf, den er mir für Donnerstag leihen kann?


----------



## madbull (5. Juli 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich bin ich auch Fixie-Fahrer  Der Freilauf ist nun endgültig fest. Ganz großes Tennis. Hat irgendwer noch ein Disk-HR oder einen Freilauf, den er mir für Donnerstag leihen kann?


Schei$$ Sache das...

1. Möglichkeit: Ich muss tatsächlich bis Freitag an meinem Citybike mal wieder die Nabe auseinandernehmen und mit neuen Abschlussmuttern neu zusammenbauen und einstellen - da könnte ich auch ohne Probleme kurz den Freilauf abschrauben und dir für den S.RIDE mitbringen. Du solltest in dem Fall die Nabe schon zerlegt haben, also Achse entfernt und alle Kügelchen, Konen und Muttern sortiert und gesäubert haben. Dann sollte es in ca. 10 Minuten erledigt sein - was bedeutet dass du spätestens um 18:30 da sein solltest...

2. Möglichkeit: Das Hinterrad von Christians Rotwild - falls Renés Frau nicht mitkommt - UND er das zulässt! Ich halte es allerdings für unwahrscheinlich, dass die Scheibe passen wird...  Obwohl - mit Postmount (Deore) könnte es tatsächlich klappen...

3. Möglichkeit: Schei$$ auf den Freilauf. Sechs Löcher durch ein Ritzel bohren und dieses auf die Disc-Aufnahme schrauben - fertig!


----------



## madbull (5. Juli 2005)

Ach ja - Nest(hunger)häkchen - was ich unbedingt noch gesagt haben wollte: Dein Singlespeeder hätte ja wohl schon laaaaaaaaange fertig sein können, nicht wahr?!?!!  


Trotzdem  - wollma mal nicht so sein. Ich streiche Punkt 1 meines obigen Beitrags (zu viele Unsicherheitsfaktoren) und ersetze ihn durch folgenden:

1. Du nimmst meine Stadtschlampe. Ja genau, den MULE.




Das Hinterrad mache ich ja eh bis dahin wackelfrei einsatzbereit. Aushalten wird dich das Bike locker - das hat schon ganz andere Dinge mitgemacht. Pedale kannst du die montierten Bärentatzen haben oder aber meine ollen Ritchey Clickies. Die Stütze ist noch volle 8 cm (!) ausfahrbar - das sollte locker reichen. Die daraus resultierende Sattel-Überhöhung (wohl deutlich über 10 cm!) dürfte dann übrigens im Bereich dessen liegen, was dich auf deinem eigenen Singlespeeder erwarten wird (gleiche Gabel-Einbauhöhe!) - so hast du mit der Fahrt gleich einen wunderbaren Anhaltspunkt, was für einen Vorbau du dir besorgen solltest. Was bei deiner Größe (und deinem Rücken), denke ich, auf einen entweder sehr steilen oder sehr langschaftigen Vorbau hinauslaufen sollte. 
Ich kann gern auch gleich für die übermorgige Fahrt statt des 110mm/5° einen 90mm/25° montieren.
Und last but not least kämst du so in den Genuss deiner ersten Singlespeed-Fahrt!

Also: Deal?   


P.S.: Ach ja - ich will mal nicht so sein: die 5 - 6 kg Schloss, Seitenständer und Gepäckträger mit Körben bau ich dir natürlich ab...  

P.P.S.: Die Reifen sind natürlich nicht wirklich das Wahre - aber Helge fährt noch weniger Profil und Janus ist mit exakt mit denen schon mal durch den Schlamm gerutscht - das machst du schon...


----------



## Anfall (5. Juli 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja - Nest(hunger)häkchen - was ich unbedingt noch gesagt haben wollte: Dein Singlespeeder hätte ja wohl schon laaaaaaaaange fertig sein können, nicht wahr?!?!!



Man man, du brauchst auch immer länger dafür. Ganze vier Stunden Verspätung, bis diese Anspielung kam, ganz ganz schwach 

Mal sehen, ob ich morgen oder Donnerstag noch was zusammengebaut bekomme, ansonsten rufe ich dich Donnerstag vorher noch an, ob ich das Angebot annehme oder nicht. Wobei mich die erste SS-Fahrt ja schon reizen würde. Welche Übersetzung?

Und hey, die Lovers Soul haben ja wohl den geilsten Schriftzug ever auf der Flanke, da brauch ich kein Profil mehr.


----------



## Lupi (5. Juli 2005)

Möglichkeiten über möglichkeiten.

Ich könnte das Hinterrad mitbringen. Ich könnte auch selbst das Fully nehmen und Du meinen Ssp.

Oder René bringt seine Frau mit dann nimmst Du Meik seinen Mule.

In diesem Sinne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (5. Juli 2005)

42:16. Locker also.


Sag aber rechtzeitig Bescheid - ich muss schließlich noch ein wenig umbauen...


----------



## Anfall (5. Juli 2005)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Möglichkeiten über möglichkeiten.
> 
> Ich könnte das Hinterrad mitbringen. Ich könnte auch selbst das Fully nehmen und Du meinen Ssp.
> 
> ...




Watt isn da für 'ne Bremse tran, Alta? Und wie pass ich vonne Korpamße übahaupt uff deine Einjangrad druff? Und wenn Meik da was am bauen ist, dann bitte Klickies (die Ritcheys sind doch SPD kompatiblös, oder?) und Vorbau in steil, wobei das ja immer ******* aussieht und man ja cool sein will.

Aber 42:16, naja gut...


----------



## madbull (5. Juli 2005)

Falls Renés Frau nicht kommen sollte (wovon man bei dem Wetter ja wohl ausgehen kann), dann wäre es vielleicht tatsächlich die bessere Lösung, wenn Alex Christians Singlespeeder nähme. Denn der ist erstens geländetauglicher, zweitens in der Größe deutlich passender (UND hat übrigens VRO für leidgeprüfte bückgeplagte Rücken) und drittens müsste ich dann nicht wie so'n blöder rumbasteln nur damit so'n fauler Student nach Timmendorf zum Biersaufen kommen kann...


----------



## *blacksheep* (5. Juli 2005)

Mensch Meik, der Reifen ist ja mal echt porno!  Im Übrigen macht Dein 5-Kilo-Schloss bei dem Gewicht der Reifen doch echt keinen Unterschied mehr, die IRC wiegen doch zusammen soviel wie ein guter Laufradsatz INKLUSIVE "normaler" Bereifung.

Schade, dass ich nicht in nordischen Gefilden verweile, hätte ich Alex3 doch ein quasi neues Disc-HR, welches seit 2 Jahren ein einsames Dasein im Keller fristet, zur Verfügung stellen können. Hat eben nicht sollen sein. 

Ansonsten lautet die aktuelle Bestandsaufnahme:

minus 11 Kilo

25er Ritzel wird nur noch bei Steigungen > 11% benötigt...   

Mensch freue ich mich auf meinen Singlespeeder, DEN hätte ich mal mitnehmen sollen, statt dem Spezi, welches hier leider nur zu selten zum Einsatz kommt...  

Angesichts dieser Tatsache kündige ich hiermit ganz verbindlich meine Teilnahme am Sunsetride am 21. diesen Monats an.  

Ganz liebe Grüsse,

Alex"fit****erinspe"2


----------



## madbull (5. Juli 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Angesichts dieser Tatsache kündige ich hiermit ganz verbindlich meine Teilnahme am Sunsetride am 21. diesen Monats an.
> 
> Ganz liebe Grüsse,
> ...


Mensch Alex - freu mich echt, so gute Nachrichten von dir zu hören!  

Und den 21. hast du gut gewählt - das wird (wohl) Renés Abschiedsfahrt - mit reichhaltig dargebotenen caledonischen Köstlichkeiten...


----------



## Lupi (5. Juli 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Watt isn da für 'ne Bremse tran, Alta? Und wie pass ich vonne Korpamße übahaupt uff deine Einjangrad druff? Und wenn Meik da was am bauen ist, dann bitte Klickies (die Ritcheys sind doch SPD kompatiblös, oder?) und Vorbau in steil, wobei das ja immer ******* aussieht und man ja cool sein will.
> 
> Aber 42:16, naja gut...




Am Fully : Magura Louise alta , total vom feinsten.

Am SSP : Avid V Brakes , auch vom feinsten , nur bremsen die nicht richtig. Übersetzung : Kommode 36:15


----------



## bikegeissel (6. Juli 2005)

...dann melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort...
Ich glaube zwar, dass morgen das Wetter äußerst köstlich sein würde, aber meine Angetraute sieht das ganz anders.   
Plant also den Rädertauschreigen ohne mich/uns.

So werden wir zwar wohl nach Timmendorfer Strand kommen aber dort ohne Räder unterwegs sein (Sie war noch nie an der Ostsee und hat keine Ahnung wie schön es da ist). Regenschirme bringen wir mit 

Der 21.7. ist soweit klar - nächste Woche entscheidet sich dann, ob ich vielleicht doch noch bis August bleibe.


----------



## Anfall (6. Juli 2005)

So, Planung für morgen steht (hoffentlich): Ich werde die Nabe nicht großartig umbauen, werde meine Lucy nicht mit nach Malente/Tdf nehmen, und hoffe dementsprehend darauf, dass mir irgendwer von euch ein Rad liebenswerter Weise zur Verfügung stellt. 

Wer bringt Bier mit? Ich schlage Thilo vor.


----------



## Waxweazle (6. Juli 2005)

Tja, und ich schlage dich dann einfach ma morgen


----------



## Waxweazle (6. Juli 2005)

Achso ... und peng ... ich habs vergessen    man werd ich alt, aber AHHH dann bin ich ja auch wieder das kücken morgen ...     ich werd nie älter als ihr alle sein ... *heulschluchzseufzschrei*   
Freu mich trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (7. Juli 2005)

@ WW: Stimmt - wenn du da bist, hat Alextres einmal nicht den Titel "Nest(hunger)häkchen"...   

@ A3: Ich mach auf jeden Fall den MULE soweit fertig, dass ich nur noch den Citykram abbauen bräuchte, falls Christian "Zucker" Luposi nicht kommen sollte...  

@ R2: D2? Ihr zwei beiden Hübschen werdet uns aber doch um 19H am P3 mit eurer werten beregenschirmten Anwesenheit beehren, oder?!?!!!
Und so gegen 21:24+~00:10 könntet ihr ja irgendwo auf dem Ufer sein, um, nachdem wir vorbei sind, einen romantischen (wohl eher imaginären) Sonnenuntergang zu 2(+ etwa 148357 Insektchen)t zu genießen...  




			
				Verkommenesdrecksradfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Am SSP : Avid V Brakes , auch vom feinsten , nur bremsen die nicht richtig.


Wer hatte da letztens noch dran gezogen und daraufhin laut losgelacht?  




Und zu guter Letzt @ all: Schöne Grüße von A1!!!  Er ist ganz in der Nähe - aber nur am Arbeiten - spätestens im Winter werden wir ihn wohl mal wieder zu sehen bekommen!


----------



## bikegeissel (7. Juli 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> @ R2: D2? Ihr zwei beiden Hübschen werdet uns aber doch um 19H am P3 mit eurer werten beregenschirmten Anwesenheit beehren, oder?!?!!!
> Und so gegen 21:24+~00:10 könntet ihr ja irgendwo auf dem Ufer sein, um, nachdem wir vorbei sind, einen romantischen (wohl eher imaginären) Sonnenuntergang zu 2(+ etwa 148357 Insektchen)t zu genießen...



So ist es geplant!


----------



## Anfall (7. Juli 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> @ A3: Ich mach auf jeden Fall den MULE soweit fertig, dass ich nur noch den Citykram abbauen bräuchte, falls Christian "Zucker" Luposi nicht kommen sollte...


Hauptsache Klickies, ohne fahre ich nichts mehr. Nie wieder 



> Und zu guter Letzt @ all: Schöne Grüße von A1!!!  Er ist ganz in der Nähe - aber nur am Arbeiten - spätestens im Winter werden wir ihn wohl mal wieder zu sehen bekommen!



Dann mal gruß zurück und nicht zu viel arbeiten, das ist nicht gesund.


----------



## madbull (7. Juli 2005)

Leute - ich bin stolz auf euch! SOLCHE Wettervorhersage und ihr kommt trotzdem. Mila, Alex und Thilo (hoffe ich doch mal) sind sicher dabei - vier also mindestens!     

@ Christian: Gib' dir'n Ruck - das willst du doch nicht verpassen, oder? Falls du nicht kommen solltest, gib mir bitte Bescheid, sobald du es weißt, damit ich den MULE für Alex umbauen kann...

Das wird ein Spaß...


----------



## Anfall (7. Juli 2005)

Fünnef (oder doch fünw?) werden wir, da Thilo und ich mit Phillip anreisen. Und dass ich bei solch einem Wetter auftauche sollte dich nicht wirklich wundern


----------



## madbull (7. Juli 2005)

Wow - ein FÜNWER also mindestens...  

Mann Mann - dann könnt ihr mich heute ja *Ol' Gran'pa* nennen...


Und Alex - freu dich nicht zu früh - hier scheint gerade die Sonne - und das Gewitter scheint sich wie so oft nicht so recht von der Elbe lösen zu wollen - siehr Radarfilm für Timmendorf auf wetter.com: http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=0281&LOCFROM=0281&type=120&region=SH


Aber wie auch immer:    (Ihr bringt?)


----------



## hurtig (7. Juli 2005)

sry...wieder nciht dabei...bin zu oft gefahren in letzter zeit. kein bock mehr aufs biken...

viel spass euch


----------



## Waxweazle (7. Juli 2005)

Na sicherlich komm ich heute, das habe ich dir letze Woche ja versprochen, OPA    Man merkt, dein Gedächtnis is nicht mehr das neueste    
Ich bring dann heute EINEN Sixxa mit, das sollte dann ja reichen ... bis nachher dran le grand prof. grandpapa


----------



## Anfall (7. Juli 2005)

Bringst du El Mulerino zum P3 mit oder hole ich mir das gute Stück bei dir ab?

Verdammt, du hast recht, das Gewitter zieht vorbei. So ein Mist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (7. Juli 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Bringst du El Mulerino zum P3 mit oder hole ich mir das gute Stück bei dir ab?


Christian Non-Zucchero Luposi bringt seine beiden Lieblinge mit. Das vernachlässigte der beiden wirst du - wie es ist - besteigen und reiten dürfen und können...  



			
				Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Verdammt, du hast recht, das Gewitter zieht vorbei. So ein Mist





> Gewitter
> 
> Amtliche WARNUNG vor GEWITTER mit STURMBÖEN und STARKREGEN
> für den Landkreis Ostholstein
> ...




Aber laut Radarfilm könnten und dürften wir tatsächlich "verschont" bleiben... 




EIN 6Pack?!?


----------



## Anfall (7. Juli 2005)

Das... war.... geil! Lecker Wetter, lecker zu kleines Rad, lecker Bier, lecker Verkäuferin (Tut mir leid, dass ich sie dir ausgespannt habe, brother), lecker alles. Jetzt bin ich ja mal echt auf die Bilder gespannt.

Achja: Der  oder der?


----------



## Waxweazle (7. Juli 2005)

Ich muss auch sagen ... nice !!!    hat echt ma gerockt


----------



## madbull (7. Juli 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Das... war.... geil! Lecker Wetter, lecker zu kleines Rad, lecker Bier, lecker Verkäuferin (Tut mir leid, dass ich sie dir ausgespannt habe, brother), lecker alles. Jetzt bin ich ja mal echt auf die Bilder gespannt.
> 
> Achja: Der  oder der?



Crank, brotha!!!!      

Willst du noch 10 Tage warten? Eeeben. Also der.

Übrigens: Info gibt's z.B. hier: http://www.eingangrad.de/wbb/thread.php?threadid=1680&hilight=steuersatz

Ansonsten:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=100249&item=7167999103&rd=1
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=100249&item=7168020002&rd=1
http://www.bike-components.de/catal...=5275&osCsid=d34c0404faab404859d3ed83a35d548e
http://www.bike-components.de/catal...=4266&osCsid=d34c0404faab404859d3ed83a35d548e
http://www.bike-components.de/catal...rt=3a&osCsid=d34c0404faab404859d3ed83a35d548e


----------



## Anfall (8. Juli 2005)

Alter, Porno, brotha, ey.

Ich stürz mich mal auf den Dura Ace oder den Campa, die vermögen mir zu gefallen.


----------



## Jozi (8. Juli 2005)

Dank will ich sagen all euch, die gestern dabei waren! Es war echt herrrlich. Die Fotos wurde an Meik geschickt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (8. Juli 2005)

Bevor Milas geniale Bilder kommen, hier erstmal noch ein Schwung anderer, die einen gewissen gestern anwesenden Studenten, der das darauf enthaltene Objekt eigentlich gar nicht verdient hat, weil er seine Ginger schon lääääängst hätte fertig haben können, wohl in eine nicht zu verachtende Erregung versetzen werden...  Dieses feine Stück kam letztens erst nach langer Abwesenheit zu mir zurück - was mir vorhin bei der Suche nach dem anderen ollen Teil, das ich dir zugesagt hatte, brühwarm wieder einfiel - bzw. ins Auge stach. Genau 1 lbs. feinst seidenmatt polierten Aluminiums, wohl steifer als alles andere, was je auf dem Markt war - und dann auch noch schön hoch einstellbar für geplagte Rücken und nicht zu lang...


----------



## madbull (8. Juli 2005)

So mein Lieber. Völlig unverdient, wie gesagt. Aber dafür wirst du auch blechen müssen, aber richtig, das sag' ich dir, mien Fründ. Mindestens für den Rest des Jahres ein Olvi Tuplapukki vom Skandi für mich, wenn du dabei bist. 
Habe noch so einiges gefunden - bzw. einiges ist mir eingeschossen. Bremsen und Sattel nach dem, was du mir gestern erzählt hast. 

Steuersatz: Zwei unverwüstliche aus Stahl zur Auswahl. Einmal Hollandrad No-Name ungedichtet in Silber Marke "Made For-Ever". Und einmal YST Stahl schwarz - vielleicht sogar rudimentär gedichtet, weiß nicht so genau - dürfte genauso lang halten.

Bremsen: Komplette Pre-98'er DX. Der Kult schlechthin und farblich ja wohl absolut perfekt unpassend zu deinem Rad! Ohne Züge und Beläge, aber die hast du ja eh noch an deinen Billigteilen hänge, oder?

Sattel: Ein angebissener Ritchey Vector oder ein Selle Italia Trimatic 1; letzterer äußerst bequem durch dieselbe Polsterung wie beim Flite, Manganese-Streben, Weichteilgelpolsterung und Elastomeren zwischen Gestänge und Schale! Und in Gelb!

Aufbau ab Dienstag (abends so ab 19:00) oder ab Freitag (auch tagsüber). Jeweils unter Mitbringung gerstenhaltiger Arbeitszeitbezahlung sowie mindestens zweier grilltauglicher, riesiger Fleischfladen oder in Darm gerollten Tiermuskelmuses (  ) deinerseits...


----------



## madbull (8. Juli 2005)

Und hier endlich Milas Bilder...

Geregnet hat es übrigens nur genau zu den Pausen! Etwas stärker am Anfang und ein wenig an der Mole...

Groupies des gestrigen Tages waren R2 und seine Angetraute (D2? ) - bikegeissel und bikegegeisselte sozusagen  - die dem Peloton zu Beginn UND an der Mole ihre Aufwartung machten und sogar einem armen Kieler Studenten zwei Döschen samt Pfandbon überließen...  

Christian, der sich offensichtlich erfolgreich einer Ablichtung entzogen hat, war tatsächlich dabei - wie man unschwer an der blauen Limousine und dem tuntigen grau-roten Fully erkennen kann...


"Hey Alter - halt mal die Flasche und lass die ran, die was davon verstehen..."






"Das wackelt ja wie ein Lämmerschwanz - und bremsen tut das auch nicht!"






"Schau mal, der da im roten T-Shirt - wie blöd ist der denn - der steht ja im Regen!"






"Sieht SO etwa ein Chemiker aus? Eeeeeben..."






"Beine rasieren ist wie Feinstaubfilter entfernen..."






"Der wurde als Kind nie behandelt - Hyperaktivität kann ein Leben lang anhalten..."






"So mag Hermann Löns himself von seinem Turm geschaut haben..."






"Wow - cooles Tool - und noch wie neu!" - "Klar - ist ja auch nie benutzt, weil Schei$$e!"






"Nein! Nicht französisches Bier auf Dänisch - Dänisches Bier für den Export nach Frankreich, du CRETIN!"





​Alle Bilder und diese in voller Größe und Herrlichkeit gibt es hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/7161


----------



## Anfall (8. Juli 2005)

Ganz ganz große Bilder, wirklich klasse. Sehr schöne Bildüberschriften, aber was ist ein "CRETIN"?

Achja und sofern du am 19.7. (dann wäre das Teil ja vielleicht bis zum 21.7. fertig ) nichts vorhast nehme ich das Angebot, mit den Sachen zum Aufbau vorbeizukommen, gerne an. Dann kann ich dir auch sagen, was genau ich von deinen Sachen (den Vorbau schon mal definitiv. Der wiegt wirklich 450g? Holla... und der Sattel sieht ja auch schonmal optisch sehr daneben aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) in Anspruch nehme. Hoffentlich hat Sky bis dahon noch die 1kg-Fleischbox, die sah heute sehr sehr lecker aus.


----------



## madbull (8. Juli 2005)

19.7. hört sich gut an. Und vergiss die Lampe nicht - Nightride übers Ufer und zurück mit dem fertig geschraubten Rad - zum Ausnüchtern, bevor du wieder gen Heimat düst...


----------



## Anfall (9. Juli 2005)

Ich wusste, dass mir genau das droht... Mit 42/17 wird's zwar schwerer, die Steigungen hoch, aber dafür trampel ich mich nicht tot. We will see


----------



## madbull (9. Juli 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wusste, dass mir genau das droht... Mit 42/17 ...


_Erstens_: Rechnen müsste man können. Habt ihr nicht als Chemiker auch Mathe-Kurse?! Ach ne - Kopfrechnen ist da ja kein Lehrinhalt...   
 Warum bitte sehr glauben eigentlich immer alle, dass es sich um eine besonders hohe Übersetzung handelt, nur weil das Blatt eine Zähnezahl mit einer "4" vorn hat?! 
42:17 sind wirklich läppische 2,47:1 - das sind gerade mal 0,07 mehr als auf Christians Trek (NOCH - bald sind's da 36:14 = 2,57:1) - das entspricht gerade mal genau einem halben Zahn hinten weniger (36:15 = 42:17.5 = 2,4:1) - also in dem Bereich bei einem Schaltungsbike einem VIERTEL Gang!
Da hau ich dir ein halbes Bar mehr in die Reifen, Alter, und du fliegst schneller als vorgestern die "Steigungen" (  ) hoch...  

_Zweitens: _17?!? Sag jetzt bitte nicht, du hast immer noch kein DX-Ritzel und vor, ein Schaltungsritzel zu fahren?! Das geht nicht ohne Spanner, das habe ich dir doch sicher schon x-mal gesagt, Dösbaddel!
Also Hopp Hopp, DX-Ritzel bestellen. 
42:16 = 2,63:1  (Fände ich perfekt für unsere Nightrides und fahre ich exakt so am MULE)
42:18 = 2,33:1  (Etwas zu wenig wie ich finde; ich fahre an Sissy 2,38:1 - und du kennst ja meine Kadenzen...)





			
				Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> ...wird's zwar schwerer, die Steigungen hoch, aber dafür trampel ich mich nicht tot. We will see


*I* will see - *YOU* will *SUFFER*...


----------



## Anfall (9. Juli 2005)

Frag mich jetzt nicht wieso, nimm es einfach hin:

Ich habe keine Ahnung, wieso ich auf 42/17 gekommen bin, absolut gar keine Ahnung. Eigentlich fahre ich beider Deore-Kurbel das große Kettenblatt (44) und dazu das 18er DX-Ritzen (Also 2,4444444444444444444444444444).

 Und wieso ich davon ausging, dass 42/17 irgendwas bei 2,6XXX ist, man weiß es nicht. Also cool down, alter Mann 

Ich schiebe das alles mal auf die Hitze und gucke heute Abend mal, wie sich mein Fully als Triplespeeder (mit dem SS-Hinterrad) fährt. Zum durch die Stadt gondeln reicht die VR-Bremse ja...



Achja, als Chemiker hat man kein Mathe, sondern einen "Rechenkurs". Ich würde nie behaupten, dass das, was wir da machen, so komplex ist, dass man es Mathematik nennen darf. Trotzdem bin ich zu blöd dafür.


----------



## madbull (9. Juli 2005)

Mann - dein Taschenrechner hat aber viele Stellen...   

Für den Rechenkurs zu doof? Na dann weiß ich ja jetzt, was dich davor retten wird, ein Leben als Chemiker führen zu müssen: *PC* 
 


Deore, großes Blatt, am Singlespeeder? Bei DIR? Sieh dich schon mal nach einer neuen Kurbel um, mein Lieber - der verpresste Kurbelstern wird nach spätestens wenigen Monaten locker sein...


----------



## Anfall (9. Juli 2005)

Ach komm, Thermodynamik ist echt noch halbwegs zu kapieren, hoffe ich jedenfalls. Ableitungen von Gasgleichungen, so viel kann ich dann auch noch. Aber die Orbitalberechnung vom Wasserstoffatom mit Hilfe von Integration über den dreidimensionalen Raum ging mir im Rechenkurs dann doch gehörig auf die Nüsse. Wobei ich die erste Klausur geschafft habe, die zweite kommt erst noch 

Und irgendwann kann ich mir eine neue Kurbel kaufen, ja, wenn ich Geld für eine neue schöne Kurbel habe. Aber alles auf einmal geht nun wirklich nicht. Das letzte Geld ging für einen Taschenrechner mit 10^2 Stellen nach dem Komma weg, da bleibt nicht mehr so viel übrig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## endorphin80 (11. Juli 2005)

Erfolgreiches Fernbleiben...
...und doch werde ich mich wohl bald wieder unter Euch mischen!  
Habe ein bissel über Meister [email protected] Ratschläge nachgedacht und werde in Zukunft wohl eher zum Bike statt Materialfetischisten...(SiSp sei dank).

Ja... es ist da... das Unit!(-Wir werden Eins-)

Mal sehen ob es diese Woche was wird...

René


----------



## madbull (11. Juli 2005)

endorphin! schrieb:
			
		

> ... Habe ein bissel über Meister [email protected] Ratschläge nachgedacht und werde in Zukunft wohl eher zum Bike statt Materialfetischisten...(SiSp sei dank).


Du warst es schon immer - du hast es bloß nicht gemerkt (aber ich habe es von Anfang an gesehen), weil du zu viel NACHGEDACHT hast - über alles Mögliche, vor allem halt Material & Co. ...  Darum war der Diebstahl deines Specialized vielleicht sogar gar nicht so schlecht , da du mit dem "billigen" neuen Rad endlich frei von Gedanken daran warst, was dem Traumrad auf dem Trail alles passieren könnte und so endlich mal die Chance erhieltest, den Trail "pur" zu SPÜREN...  Denken hat auf dem Bike nichts zu suchen, ist dort absolut nutzlos und destruktiv gegenüber dem, was es doch gerade ausmacht...

"Wo das Denken endet, beginnt das Leben."


Apropos Material : Was für Laufräder werden es denn nun? Von Torture?


----------



## bikegeissel (12. Juli 2005)

endorphin! schrieb:
			
		

> Mal sehen ob es diese Woche was wird...



Mitnahmeangebot!
Bin mit dem eigenen Bike und eigenem Auto in HH...
Könnte Dich vorm Kasernentor einsammeln 

Bin auf jeden Fall Donnerstag dabei!

R2 
@madbull: meine Frau dürfte S1 sein


----------



## endorphin80 (12. Juli 2005)

@ Madbull

es werden Robuste!  (wie mir die Vergangenheit zeigte... sollte ich darauf achten  )
Mavic 219/XM321, satte 570g pro Felge, von 36 kleinen Helferlein zur Vernunft gebracht und von White am rotieren gehalten.

Naja ein Bißchen Fetisch(Material) ist geblieben.  

@ r2

Danke fürs Angebot.... doch ich kann noch nicht definitiv zusagen.(Ärger an der Uni)
Im schlimmsten Fall fahre ich selber...


----------



## Lupi (12. Juli 2005)

@ Meik :

bitte Postfach leeren.


----------



## madbull (12. Juli 2005)

endorphin! schrieb:
			
		

> Naja ein Bißchen Fetisch(Material) ist geblieben.


Latürnich!!!   
Schau dir meine Räder an und du wirst genau das an allen dreien erkennen. Nur halt nicht als Selbstzweck, als wichtigster Punkt des Ganzen, sondern als das Tüpfelchen auf dem i, das das gesamte Erlebnis erst funktionell sorglos möglich und optisch wunderschön (für sich selbst!) macht...    

Ach ja: Du hast doch die Avid V-Brakes vom Unit abgebaut, oder? Falls du nicht vorhast sie komplett zu verkaufen, wäre ich an der hinteren Bremse samt Zügen (aber ohne Hebel) interessiert...  


@ all: Donnerstag wie immer!


----------



## endorphin80 (13. Juli 2005)

@ Madbull SORRY!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7168480871&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1


----------



## bikegeissel (13. Juli 2005)

Achja.. wegen morgen...
Nicht wundern, dass ich diese Woche Gerstensaft verweigern werde...
-> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doxycyclin
soll ordentlich wirken. 

Übrigens: Werde aller Voraussicht nach am 21.7. nicht das letzte Mal beim SRIDE dabei sein. Bin wohl auch noch am 4.8., 11.8. und 18.8. dabei


----------



## *blacksheep* (13. Juli 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja: Du hast doch die Avid V-Brakes vom Unit abgebaut, oder? Falls du nicht vorhast sie komplett zu verkaufen, wäre ich an der hinteren Bremse samt Zügen (aber ohne Hebel) interessiert...


 
Falls benötigt, hätte ich auch noch zwei Sätze Avid V-Brakes im Keller liegen, welche ich Dir zum Selbstkostenpreis von einer Flasche hellen Gerstensaftes anbieten könnte.  

Im Übrigen steht in den nächsten Wochen der Um-/Aufbau meines Trainingsrenners zum Singlespeeder bevor. Dazu würde ich noch gerne einige ungeklärte technischen Feinheiten mir Dir besprechen.   

Aber das lässt sich ja nächste Woche beim Sunsetride face-to-face erledigen,gelle?!

Liebe Grüsse,

Alex2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (13. Juli 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Falls benötigt, hätte ich auch noch zwei Sätze Avid V-Brakes im Keller liegen, welche ich Dir zum Selbstkostenpreis von einer Flasche hellen Gerstensaftes anbieten könnte.
> 
> Im Übrigen steht in den nächsten Wochen der Um-/Aufbau meines Trainingsrenners zum Singlespeeder bevor. Dazu würde ich noch gerne einige ungeklärte technischen Feinheiten mir Dir besprechen.
> 
> ...


Zu allem: Jaaaaaaa!     

Bis nächste Woche!


----------



## Lupi (13. Juli 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das lässt sich ja nächste Woche beim Sunsetride face-to-face erledigen,gelle?!
> 
> Liebe Grüsse,
> 
> Alex2




Hurra Hurra


----------



## Anfall (13. Juli 2005)

Lobpreiset den Herrn, der verlorene Sohn kehrt zurück.

Achja, zum 19.7.: Steht das Angebot mit dem Steuersatz aus dem Hollandrad noch? Wenn ja, komme ich gerne darauf zurück, die Steuersätze bei Ebay sind für 25+ Porto und 34+ Porto weggegange, war mir dann doch etwas zu viel.


----------



## bikegeissel (15. Juli 2005)

Danke für den Sonnenuntergang   
Jetzt weiß ich in etwa, welche Farbe mein neues Bike haben wird


----------



## madbull (16. Juli 2005)

@ Alex: Na klar geht das mit dem Steuersatz immer noch klar - was 'ne blöde Frage...  
Sag mal lieber eine Zeit an, wann du aufschlägst am Dienstag!
Wir werden den Abend und die anschließende Ausfahrt übrigens nicht in trauter Zweisamkeit verbringen - Mila, René und Christian werden auch zugegen sein! Singlespeed-Bastel-SFDW-Barbecue sozusagen...   Zwei neue Singlespeeder müssen an diesem Abend eingeweiht werden!  

Und nicht wundern, dass ich erst am Sonntag Abend wieder hier reinschauen werde:

Sissy. Lover's Soul. 4 Bar. 48:16. Fixed. Ostseeküsten-Radwanderweg. Ahrenshoop (Darß), 180 Kilometer. Feiern. Am Strand vielleicht ein wenig schlafen. Und zurück...


----------



## madbull (16. Juli 2005)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für den Sonnenuntergang
> Jetzt weiß ich in etwa, welche Farbe mein neues Bike haben wird


Ach ja - einige Bilder sind schon hochladen! Mila hat sich so langsam eingeschossen - man mag gar nicht darüber nachdenken, was uns da in Zukunft noch erwarten wird...     



"Schau mal da - ein Vooogel!  " - "Ja, Klein-Meiki, fein, sehr schön...  "







*über die Unmöglichkeit, möglichst fotogen zu trinken ohne zu kleckern*






"I'm the King of the Wooooooorld!!!"



@René: Dass die Karotte schon seit gestern komplett hier ist, weißt du schon, ja? (pm drüben)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jozi (16. Juli 2005)

Hi Meik! Die Unterschrifften zum Fotos sind toooll!   
VG, Mila


----------



## madbull (18. Juli 2005)

Dadurch erpare ich mir nur, lange Tourberichte schreiben zu müssen...  

Alle Bilder gibt es wie immer hier in meinem Fotoalbum: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=7161

Außerdem kann man die besten Bilder auch im Fotoalbum der Fotografin selbst bewundern: http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=44841
Und einige sogar auf http://www.m-kuss.de


Hier noch ein paar vom letzten Donnerstag:



Ein Jogger? Nein: Helges Freeride-Boots! 
Ich glaube, dieses Bild hat nicht Mila geschossen...  






Mister Cottonrulz himself!






Der Klassenkasper mal wieder!   Oder: Nickerchen mal anders...







"Ich sehe Indien!"  (Insider) 






Kunst im (Biker-) Alltag - Alltag als Kunst...



​


----------



## Anfall (18. Juli 2005)

Poolparty, my house, 8 o'clock. Äh, nee, Schrauberparty, 2 o'clock, your house? Oder meinst du, wir brauchen länger? Oder ist noch irgendwas geplant? Wie groß ist dein Grill? Isst du mehr oder weniger als 1kg Fleisch?


----------



## madbull (18. Juli 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Poolparty, my house, 8 o'clock. Äh, nee, Schrauberparty, 2 o'clock, your house? Oder meinst du, wir brauchen länger? Oder ist noch irgendwas geplant? Wie groß ist dein Grill? Isst du mehr oder weniger als 1kg Fleisch?


Hmm. Ich glaube Mila (?) und Christian (!) könnten so früh - aber René wird erst gegen 19:00 da sein! Also das Ganze eher auf später legen, vielleicht 17:30 oder 18:00 - dann können wir uns, wenn René kommt, vom Schrotthaufen ab- und dem wirklichen Star des Abends zuwenden...  

Ich kann auch noch ein paar Stücke Fleisch holen, falls das Kilo nicht reicht. Mal schauen, was die anderen sagen, ob und wann sie kommen. Vor allem, weil es sehr gut sein könnte, dass ich an der anschließend geplanten Ausfahrt nicht teilnehmen werde, weil gewisse bewegliche Teile meines Körpers wohl so bis Donnerstag ein wenig Ruhe brauchen nach meiner kleinen Wochenendausfahrt...


----------



## Anfall (18. Juli 2005)

Naja, wir müssen ja noch Kette, Steuersatz, Gabel, Bremsen anbauen, dazu noch grillen. Wie lange wird das denn deiner Meinung nach dauern? Alleine grillen nimtm schon genug Zeit in Anspruch, wenn jeder sein Fleisch auf den Grill haut.

Achja und ein Kg Fleisch reicht locker.... für mich!


Hey, am 22.7. habe ich Einjähriges beim N/S-R, kann man das auch am 21.7. feiern?


----------



## madbull (18. Juli 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, wir müssen ja noch Kette, Steuersatz, Gabel, Bremsen anbauen, dazu noch grillen. Wie lange wird das denn deiner Meinung nach dauern? Alleine grillen nimtm schon genug Zeit in Anspruch, wenn jeder sein Fleisch auf den Grill haut.
> 
> Achja und ein Kg Fleisch reicht locker.... für mich!


Hey - du kannst gern so früh kommen, wie du willst - dann machen wir uns halt in aller Ruhe an den Schrott, bevor die anderen kommen. Was diese jetzt aber nicht davon abhalten soll, sich das auch anzutun...  

Wir werden die Schrottpresse dann mal zusammen bauen - so siehst du mal, wie's fachmännisch gemacht wird...    




Ich hole auf jeden Fall noch ein wenig Fleisch von Famila - die haben wieder feinstes Zeuch im Angebot...  

 (<-- Was für eines bringst du und wie viel?)


----------



## Anfall (18. Juli 2005)

Gut, dann 16 Uhr. "wie es fachmännisch gemacht wird" durfte ich schon miterleben, auf dem P3, notdürftig, Gewaltakt, krumm, du erinnerst dich?

Und was für  bringe ich denn mal mit? Solange noch genug Geld auf dem Konto ist, geht's in die Zwei-HHT-Richtung, lass dich überraschen.


----------



## bikegeissel (18. Juli 2005)

Für mich bitte keine Fleischportion einplanen 
Ich bringe mir 1-2 Maiskolben mit - das muss reichen.

@Meik: Soll ich Dir auch noch 1 Kilo Fleisch mitbringen?   

@all: Fangt ruhig früher an, ich bin eh nicht sonderlich pünktlich, wie Ihr wisst. Bei meinem Radl müssen ja auch nur noch Reifen aufgezogen werden.
Ich bin also eher zum Singelspeeden als zum Essen da


----------



## madbull (18. Juli 2005)

Noch mal deutlich an alle, die eher zum Biken als zum Basteln, Zuschauen, Essen und Trinken kommen: Ich werde wahrscheinlich NICHT mitfahren. Aber ich denke mal, die übliche Strecke oder die übers Steilufer und wieder zurück dürften mittlerweile allseits bekannt sein...  


Mittlerweile hat sich übrigens Singlespeeder Nr. 3 samt Bike angemeldet. Zur großen Inspektion sozusagen. Highlight dieser Bastelstunde: Wie sieht ein EBB von innen aus?    

Mann Mann - hoffentlich regnet das nicht zu stark und viel - das könnte sonst recht eng werden in meinem kleinen Kabuff. 
Das Grillen ist im Übrigen bei jedem Wetter gesichert - ich habe da letztens einen perfekten Wetterschutz für meinen Outdoor-Elektrogrill konstruiert...  

Fehlt nur noch R1 mit seinem Kona. Aber der bastelt ja eh selbst - und wahrscheinlich sind die Laufräder auch noch nicht da?
Und Christian könnte doch auch gleich das 14er Ritzel und die dicke Kette montieren?!


Und hier vorab schon einmal ein Foto von meinem Wochenende, auf dem man ansatzweise den Platz erkennen kann, auf dem das Ganze Grillen, Saufen, Quatschen und Singlespeederbauen abgehen wird...






Die Eiserne Jungfrau ist ein Witz dagegen...


----------



## Jozi (18. Juli 2005)

Ich käme um 16.30, falls ich da kommen dürfte und würde Bananen mitbringen. Sie könnten entweder gegrielt werden oder nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfall (18. Juli 2005)

Lieber Bananen-Doping als Maiskolben. Maiskolben, also wirklich. Echt, nee, Herr ´, tut das Not?


----------



## Lupi (18. Juli 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Und Christian könnte doch auch gleich das 14er Ritzel und die dicke Kette montieren?!




och nee , grillen ja , biken meinetwegen, aber dann auch noch basteln ???

das ist nun wirklich zuviel. 16.00 UHR oder auch halb fünf .

Bis dann


----------



## bikegeissel (18. Juli 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Bananen-Doping als Maiskolben. Maiskolben, also wirklich. Echt, nee, Herr ´, tut das Not?


Jetzt wo Du's so sagst... :kotz:  
Nee.... ich geh noch mal in mich...
Auf jeden Fall bräuchte ich zu Grillfleisch Bier - aber Bier darf ich nicht wegen http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doxycyclin (darum trinke ich ja cal.Kö.) 
Ergo: Kein Grillfleisch...
Hm.. Ich bringe mir eine Packung TUC Kekse und Frischkäse mit und dippe dann die Kekse in Euer Grillfleischfett


----------



## Anfall (18. Juli 2005)

Konsequent bist du ja, dass muss man dir lassen. Ohne Bier kein Fleisch, gute Devise, jeder sollte nach diesem Grundsatz handeln (in abgewandelter Form natürlich, wie z.B. immer Bier und Fleisch).

Aber dann darfst du auch nicht so ein Gemüse wie deine Kekse mit zum Grillen bringen und Dippen. Ganz oder gar nicht!


----------



## bikegeissel (18. Juli 2005)

Chips?
Gummibärchen?
Irgendwas zum Knabbern brauche ich schon...


----------



## Anfall (18. Juli 2005)

Erdbeeren vom Feld, die kann Christian dir sicherlich liebend gerne holen.


----------



## madbull (18. Juli 2005)

@all: Mir fällt gerade ein: Ich habe genau zwei Stühle und keinen Tisch zur Verfügung.  
Wenn also jemand Klappstu(e)hl(e) und/oder einen Klapptisch mitbringen kann und würde, dürften wir einen großen Komfortvorteil auf unser Konto verbuchen können...    
Wenn nicht, dann gibt's immerhin noch eine niedrige Mauer, die Platz für zwei bietet sowie eine Biketeilekiste. Und zuguter Letzt letzt könnten wir auch noch Gehwegplatten (die großen 50x50cm) stapeln...   

Verdammt - wir werden zu sechst sein - betet, dass es nicht regnet...  

Übrigens: Ich bin bei der Ausfahrt definitiv DOCH dabei - zumindest, wenn Alex2 mir die hintere V-Brake mitbringen würde. Denn meine Cityarbeitsfahrt eben ist erstaunlicherweise (genauer gesagt: Ich war vollkommen baff!) fast normal verlaufen. Mit Freilauf wird eine kleine Steilufer-Hin-und-Zurück-Fahrt also kein Problem für mich sein.
Ich lasse mir doch nicht R2A3 bei ihren ersten Fahrten auf den eigenen Singlespeedern entgehen...


----------



## Anfall (18. Juli 2005)

Ach Meik...

1. Du bist ja sooooo berechenbar.
2. Ich bin Punk, ich nehm die Gehwegplatten.

_Ham'se mal 'ne Ma.. 'n Euro?_


----------



## Lupi (18. Juli 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Erdbeeren vom Feld, die kann Christian dir sicherlich liebend gerne holen.




mal sehen , im moment ist es ja gearde dunkel. Dann werde ich noch kurz meinen kleinen schwarzen NInja Anzug anziehen und ab geht die Post.

Ich nehm die Mauer , denn die muß weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (18. Juli 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> @all: Mir fällt gerade ein: Ich habe genau zwei Stühle und keinen Tisch zur Verfügung.
> Wenn also jemand Klappstu(e)hl(e) und/oder einen Klapptisch mitbringen kann und würde, dürften wir einen großen Komfortvorteil auf unser Konto verbuchen können...
> Wenn nicht, dann gibt's immerhin noch eine niedrige Mauer, die Platz für zwei bietet sowie eine Biketeilekiste. Und zuguter Letzt letzt könnten wir auch noch Gehwegplatten (die großen 50x50cm) stapeln...
> 
> ...



ALSO:

Klapptischchen und süsse zwei oder drei kleine Klappstühlchen für die Bande bringe ich mit, darüberhinaus gibt´s die Avid frei Haus.

Des weiteren beuge ich mich dem Gruppenzwang und fahre -entgegen meiner ursprünglichen Absicht- den Nightride mit. 

Bis denne!

Tschüss und gute Nacht!


----------



## madbull (19. Juli 2005)

So - heute am frühen Nachmittag wird das letzte Regengebiet vorübergezogen sein, so dass wir glücklicherweise draußen sitzen können...   

Hier die Anfahrt für die, die sie noch nicht kennen:






Wie üblich zum P3 von der Umgehungsstraße abbiegen, aber daran vorbeifahren. Dann rechts, rechts, links. Nach etwas Hundert Metern, direkt hinter der ersten Querstraße, ist dann ein Parkplatz auf der linken Seite, auf dem zu der Zeit normalerweise massig frei ist.




			
				Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Klapptischchen und süsse zwei oder drei kleine Klappstühlchen für die Bande bringe ich mit, darüberhinaus gibt´s die Avid frei Haus.








Und na klar fährst du mit - was denn bitte sonst!   

Ach ja: Ich habe da: 3 Riesen-Fladen mariniertes Schwein, 1 großes Ciabatta, 4 Soßen, Brause, Zitronenwasser, Milch, Jever, ein bisschen K-Salat.
Alex3 bringt noch Bier und massig Fleisch mit.
Alles weitere gewünschte bitte mitbringen!


----------



## madbull (20. Juli 2005)

Oh Yeeeeaaaaah war das geil!

Schreiben kann mal jemand anders, hier nur die Bilder:











Wird wiederholt!   


Ach ja: Donnerstag wie immer!


----------



## bikegeissel (20. Juli 2005)

Ich kann nichts schreiben - bin immer noch sprachlos...   
Carotta bekommt am Donnerstag ihren ersten richtigen Sunsetride   

Den Tagesablauf sollte wahrhaftig jemand beschreiben, der die ganze Zeit dabei war. A2? A3? C1? M1?


----------



## *blacksheep* (20. Juli 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Schreiben kann mal jemand anders, hier nur die Bilder:



Die Bilder sprechen für sich und bedürfen keiner weiteren Kommentierung.


----------



## Jozi (20. Juli 2005)

Carotta sieht echt schön aus! Die Farbe ist wahnsinnig! 
Der Tagesablauf: es wurde Fleisch und Bananen (getrennt) gegrillt, was zu essen war, wurde gegessen, was zu trinken war, wurde allles ausgetrunken. Während die zwei Singlespeeder gebastlen wurde, sprach man über das besste, was es gibt. Eine kleine Test-Tour wurde für Carotta gefahren - die Farbe!!!!  Um 23.04 wurden die neugebauten SS auf der Strecke Timmendorfer Strand - Scharbeutz doppel getestet, weil es noch die Zurückfahrt gab. Aber das besste, was es gab, war der Vollmond in voller Pracht!
Viele Dank richtet an allen, die an diesem Tag dabei waren!
(trotzdem aufgegebener Fleißigkeit könnten im Text grammaticatilsche Fehler versteckt werden   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (21. Juli 2005)

So Leute - wer ist heute dabei bei diesem herrlichen Wetter?   
Das wird SO nass, dass man gar nichts mehr davon merken wird...   

ROC kommt!

Christian - lass mich raten - heute nicht?  

AlexZwo/Janus: Kommste trotzdem? Basteln können wir gern auch drinnen in meinem Kabuff...


----------



## *blacksheep* (21. Juli 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> So Leute - wer ist heute dabei bei diesem herrlichen Wetter?
> Das wird SO nass, dass man gar nichts mehr davon merken wird...
> 
> ROC kommt!
> ...



Ja also, weisst Du, ähm, nun ja, MIR würde das BISSCHEN Regen ja ÜBERHAUPT nichts ausmachen, aber das kann ich meinem armen, geschundenen 1FG nun wirklich nicht zumuten...  Wo liegt denn der Sinn darin, das EBB von Sand und anderen unliebsamen Dingen zu befreien, um es dann im "harten" Geländeeinsatz bei STRÖMENDEM Regen wieder zum Knacken zu animieren...nenene, ich hüte heute das Sofa und erfreue mich an der Aufzeichnung der heutigen TDF-Etappe (hauptsache T - D - F, oder?).

Euch aber viel Spass!

P.S. R2, bist Du sicher, dass Du Carotta´s wundervollen Lack diesem Mistwetter aussetzen willst? Du wirst doch nicht etwa zum vollständig assimilierten eingangrad-fanatiker mutiert sein?



Gruss,

A2


----------



## bikegeissel (21. Juli 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. R2, bist Du sicher, dass Du Carotta´s wundervollen Lack diesem Mistwetter aussetzen willst? Du wirst doch nicht etwa zum vollständig assimilierten eingangrad-fanatiker mutiert sein?


Nein - aber ein wenig Matsch macht mir und Carotta nix 
In Timmendorf hat's noch nie geregnet, wenn ich mitgefahren bin - nur das eine Mal, wo ich meine Frau dabei hatte und nicht mitgefahren bin


----------



## Lupi (21. Juli 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Christian - lass mich raten - heute nicht?





richtig


----------



## madbull (21. Juli 2005)

@René: Da ja scheinbar nur du kommt, würde ich vorschlagen, dass du direkt bei mir aufschlägst. Da kannst du dich hinterher gleich umziehen und *K*arotte steht ja eh hier...

P.S.: Sind die Flaschen (kursiv gesprochen!) noch im Auto? Da gibt es noch eine 17, die probiert werden will...  
Eben bin ich am Abwaschen - eine Schande, den herrlichen, 2 Tage alten Dusk-Duft zu beseitigen...


----------



## Anfall (21. Juli 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> @René: Da ja scheinbar nur du kommt




Fang du damit nicht auch noch an, ok? Scheinbar |= anscheinend. Oder kommen neben Rene mit ´doch noch mehr Personen?


----------



## endorphin80 (21. Juli 2005)

Ich bin nächste Woche mit Gretchen dabei!
Heute wird nix!


----------



## madbull (21. Juli 2005)

@René1: Ist Gretchen nun die Freundin oder das Bike?  

@Möchtegerngermanist: Wortspielchen...   
Scheinbar bist du eh nur neidisch, weil du heute nicht mit durch den Regen fahren wirst...


----------



## Anfall (21. Juli 2005)

Das hast du gut erkannt, mein kleiner Freund des Superlativs. Nur scheinbar...


----------



## endorphin80 (21. Juli 2005)

Gretchen ist das Bergrad...in RadarGrün
Anna, so der Name meiner holen Maid, wird wohl nicht an Bord sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (21. Juli 2005)

Anna ist ein schöner Name...  Und erinnert mich so an Anne, die am Wochenende in Ahrenshoop die gute Fee vom Bierwagen war...  


So'n Schiet aber auch!! Es hat aufgehört zu regnen - und laut Wetterradar und auf einmal verbesserter Wettervorhersage wird daran auch nichts ändern...


----------



## Jozi (21. Juli 2005)

Bin heute dabei


----------



## bikegeissel (21. Juli 2005)

Das Wetter ist mal wieder mit den Guten  (oder mit den Besten, die es gibt)

Äh.. sorry, die Flaschen habe ich im Hotel gelassen, die 17 und der Dusk müssen ausruhen nach soviel Bewegung 
Ich bringe die nochmal mit, wenn die restlichen fehlenden Teile von Carotta   da sind


----------



## Rabbit (21. Juli 2005)

Jozi schrieb:
			
		

> Bin heute dabei


Respekt, FrÄulein 
Wenn das Wetter da oben genau so ist wie hier in HH, dann bin ich bei do einer Aussage einfach sprachlos! Ist das dann schon Masochismus? 
Hier in HH schifft es seit heute Nacht durchgängig, mal mehr, mal weniger.
Wie sagt man so schön: It's raining cats and dogs!

Sollte mal wieder ein (Auto)mobiler HH'ler am Do. nach TDF fahren, denkt bitte an mich. Ich suche immer nach einer Mitfahrgelegenheit!

Gruß und viel Spaß,
Harry


----------



## endorphin80 (21. Juli 2005)

Hier nochmal der Vergleich:

Gretchen:





Anna:






...Viel Spass heute Abend


----------



## bikegeissel (21. Juli 2005)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte mal wieder ein (Auto)mobiler HH'ler am Do. nach TDF fahren, denkt bitte an mich. Ich suche immer nach einer Mitfahrgelegenheit!


Bin zwar kein Hamburger, aber:
Ich fahre heute, 4. August (falls madbull da kann), 11.8., 18.8. und sehr vielleicht bis auf den 1.9. den gesamten September und Oktober 
Habe Platz für 1 Bike mit menschlicher Begleitung - Start U-Bahn Alsterdorf (komme natürlich auch an Autobahnausfahrt Ahrensburg vorbei)


----------



## Rabbit (21. Juli 2005)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> Bin zwar kein Hamburger, aber:
> Ich fahre heute, 4. August ...


OK, ich "verbessere" mich:
Sollte mal wieder ein (Auto)mobiler *aus/von Richtung* HH am Do. nach TDF fahren, denkt bitte an mich ...  


			
				bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> (komme natürlich auch an Autobahnausfahrt Ahrensburg vorbei)


Das wollte ich doch nur hören 

@R2 (oder bikegeissel=R1?), schick mir doch bitte mal deine Handynummer per PM!

Danke und Gruß,
Harry


----------



## endorphin80 (21. Juli 2005)

Ich(R1) fahre next Week....

Platz wäre...


----------



## bikegeissel (22. Juli 2005)

Ich wollte doch mal kundtun, wie geil der S.RIDE gestern war 
Ich glaube, ich bin noch nie gleichzeitig so nass und sandig gleichzeitig geworden ohne ins Meer zu hüpfen 

Meine Regenhose hat den Test bestanden, meine Windstopperjacke nicht   

und... ich bin endgültig infiziert - da hilft auch kein Antibiotikum mehr, höchstens ein Antiidiotikum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jozi (22. Juli 2005)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ist das dann schon Masochismus? ..



SUNSETRIDE am Regensdonnerstag war echt geil, vielen Dank richtet sich auf Bikegeissel und Meik und Regenmacher


----------



## madbull (22. Juli 2005)

Es war nass. Also - nicht nur nass, oder _nass_, nein NASS. Also richtig N A S S meine ich. Von unten. Von oben. Von der Seite. Von innen und außen - und von wo auch immer noch überhaupt irgendetwas sein kann.
Und sandig. Oder dreckig, wie man es auch nennen will. Und zwar überall, ÜBERALL, in jede kleinsten Ritze und Falte von Kleidung, Körper und Rad drangen diese unzähligen Kleinstfelsbröckchen ein, nisteten sich ein, nie wieder zu verschwinden, mochte man meinen...
Nachdem es zu Beginn nur _normal_ regnete, war ich nicht gleich durchnässt. Bis auf die Schuhe - schon die erste, mindestens dreißig Zentimeter tiefe Pfütze auf der Promenade konnte ich nicht links liegen lassen...  Mit dem Ergebnis, dass selbst Neoprenüberschuhe nicht nur Wasser abhalten, sondern dieses auch wunderbar IM Schuh behalten können...
Erwähnte ich schon das Wasser? Das NASSE Wasser?

Es war NASS.

Und windig. Sehr windig. Wobei während des Wolkenbruchs - die Wetterdienste sprechen immer warnend von "Starkregen", wobei hier STARKregen angemessener wäre - kaum noch Luft in derselben zu sein schien, sondern vielmehr wir uns wie Fische in deren ureigenstem Element zu bewegen schienen...  Seltsamerweise fühlten wir uns aber auch genau wie diese, wie Fische im Wasser...

Ein Rausch! Ekstase! Gegen den Wind, gegen den Regen, und gleichzeitig mit beidem hoch über der See, brausend das Meer, brausend wir, brausend der Sturm...  Leben, laut, nass, wild, tosend, irr!

Wir sind Krieger, wir schlucken das Blut, das uns überall umgibt, wir donnern mit unseren Streitwagen über die zermalmenden Körper besiegter Feinde, laut schreien wir unseren Triumph der Welt entgegen, unbesiegt, nie bezwungen, siegend weil bis zum letzten kämpfend, weil kämpfend ohne einen Gedanken an Sieg, an Ziel, an Annehmlichkeiten oder irgendein Nachher. Nur Jetzt, nur Kampf, nur Rausch...  Ekstase, Passion verzerrt die Gesichter zu Grimassen zwischen Lust und Leid, beides vereinigend in einer unteilbaren Ekstase, die Leben heißt...

...


So nass war ich noch nie. Ohne Regenkleidung, die langen, weiten Ärmel eine zweite Haut. Das Sitzpolster bei jedem Setzen in den Sattel ausgewrungen mit einem schmatzenden Geräusch, das an eine eingeschlüfte Auster erinnert. Die Schuhe nurmehr Ort lauwarmen, hundertfachen Wassertretens, von der Nase steter Tropfen zu frischem Rinnsal kühlen Nasses werdend, aufgesogen vom Munde, von der Zunge, schmeckend nach Salz, von Meer oder Haut, oder beidem... 

Angekommen, hört es auf zu regnen. Nie hat ein Bier, mein Jever, besser geschmeckt als dieses, eine Explosion, eine kalt brennende Glut puren, göttlichen Geschmacks, prickelnden Mannas gleitet meine Kehle hinab in mein Herz und explodiert dort in einem Schwall von Lebensfreude und ungläubigem Staunen ob des soeben Erlebten...  Ich lache, ich tanze...

Das IST Leben. So SCHMECKT Leben, so FÜHLT sich Leben an, so SIEHT es aus, so HÖRT es sich an, so RIECHT es...











































Fotos by Jozi! ​


----------



## *blacksheep* (22. Juli 2005)

Tja, Deine eindrucksvolle sprachliche Tourbeschreibung lässt mich meine Abwesenheit bedauern, die Bilder hingegen bestätigen mich in meiner Entscheidung, zu Hause das Sofa zu hüten... 

Hoffentlich schaut´s nächste Woche besser aus, wobei nochmals darauf hingewiesen sei, dass ich bis zu 3 Reiter mit Ross ab Hamburg einsammeln könnte, falls gewünscht.

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Waxweazle (24. Juli 2005)

Und auffi gehts 
Viel Spass euch beim Sunsetride über die Travemünder-Woche    Tja, eigentlich ein Event, was ich gerne nochmal miterlebt hätte    ABER
dafür werden Alex3 und ich nun die "kleineren" Schweizer-Berge unsicher machen 
Jaaawooohhhlll

Ausführlichen Reisebericht bekommt ihr dann ab dem 03.08.2005  Warscheinlich sogar mit Bildern *freu*    






http://www.haefely.info/ortsgeschichte_passwang.htm


Passwang
  	Passhöhe: 943 m
Steigung: 11 %
Passlänge: 22 km zwischen Erschwil (SO) und Balsthal (SO)
Verbindung der Täler:
Verbindung der Kantone oder Länder: Solothurn (SO) und Solothurn (SO)


      Unser erklärtes Ziel ... ich bin gespannt 


Bis die Tage also


----------



## Rabbit (25. Juli 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, Deine eindrucksvolle sprachliche Tourbeschreibung lässt mich meine Abwesenheit bedauern, die Bilder hingegen bestätigen mich in meiner Entscheidung, zu Hause das Sofa zu hüten...


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen!
Der "Reisebericht" ist jedoch wieder mal vom Allerfeinstem. Meik, hast Du schon mal über eine "Karriere" als Autor nachgedacht? 


			
				Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich schaut´s nächste Woche besser aus, wobei nochmals darauf hingewiesen sei, dass ich bis zu 3 Reiter mit Ross ab Hamburg einsammeln könnte, falls gewünscht.


Der Wetterbericht sagt derzeit für Do.-Abend wieder Schauer/Regen an. Sollte der sich mal wieder irren werde ich mich vielleicht mit dir in Verbindung setzten!

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## madbull (25. Juli 2005)

Morgen am Dienstag wird es einen zusätzlichen außerordentlichen S.RIDE geben. R2 wird gegen 19:00 bei mir (wer den Weg nicht weiß: PM) aufschlagen; dann wird Carotta frisch gesattelt und bei dem hier:




... die neuesten Neuigkeiten und der tratschigste Tratsch ausgetauscht, bevor es gegen 19:30, oder vielleicht auch 19:45, wer weiß, auf die Piste geht.

Also: Wer will, und kann, der sollte einfach kommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikegeissel (25. Juli 2005)

...aber nur, wenn Du auch noch kompromissloses Gerstenbräu in grünen Glasbehältern mit weniger Umdrehungen da hast   

und... nicht zuviel erwarten - die Flaschen sind klein


----------



## *blacksheep* (25. Juli 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen am Dienstag wird es einen zusätzlichen außerordentlichen S.RIDE geben.



Ja, also theoretisch könnte ich morgen durchaus mit von der Partie sein, jedoch stellt sich folgende Frage:

Wenn ich schon zum zweiten Mal innerhalb von 48 Stunden nach TDF komme, dann sollte sich das dann auch lohnen, so´n popliger S-Ride  ist zwar schön, aber nicht Anreiz genug! 

Also ganz speziell die Frage an Christian und Dich, ob wir morgen nicht einfach mal wieder einen "Dach des Radspochts ", ganz im Geiste des vergangenen Winterpokals, veranstalten wollen? Tagsüber 120-150km aufm Renner und abends, zusammen mit den üblichen Verdächtigen, dann locker ausrollend mit dem OneKnackingGear über das Steilufer. DAS wär´s doch, oder?  

P.S. Hab heute mal die Ost-Nord-see-Tour ausbaldowert, und festgestellt, dass auf dieser Tour weniger meine Bergqualitäten gefragt sein werden, als vielmehr Sitzfleisch und Stamina. 220-250km werden das sein, je nach Streckenführung. Auf Bundesstrassen könnte man mit knapp 180-190km auskommen, aber DAS möchte ich mir nun wirklich nicht antun.


----------



## Lupi (25. Juli 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, also theoretisch könnte ich morgen durchaus mit von der Partie sein, jedoch stellt sich folgende Frage:
> 
> Wenn ich schon zum zweiten Mal innerhalb von 48 Stunden nach TDF komme, dann sollte sich das dann auch lohnen, so´n popliger S-Ride  ist zwar schön, aber nicht Anreiz genug!
> 
> ...




Klingt gut, meine zustimmung.

Und danach den neuesten Tratsch und Klatsch.


----------



## endorphin80 (25. Juli 2005)

Dabei!


----------



## madbull (26. Juli 2005)

endorphin! schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei!


Mann - da haben wir ja fast die ganze Timmendorfer Singlespeedelite versammelt, fehlt eigentlich nur A3 mit seiner Ginger...

One Knacking Gear, Gretchen, Sissy, die Sissy-Kopie und Carotta!

Bring ja die Kamera mit, R1, das müssen wir auf (virtuelles) Zelluloid bannen!


----------



## *blacksheep* (26. Juli 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> [...]die Sissy-Kopie[...]



Wooooooooooooooot?  Unerhört ist das!  Vielleicht solltest Du Lizenzgebühren von Christian nehmen!

Jaja, die dunklen Seiten des Kapitalismus machen auch vor Singlespeedern nicht Halt...


----------



## Lupi (26. Juli 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Mann - da haben wir ja fast die ganze Timmendorfer Singlespeedelite versammelt, fehlt eigentlich nur A3 mit seiner Ginger...
> 
> One Knacking Gear, Gretchen, Sissy, die Sissy-Kopie und Carotta!
> 
> Bring ja die Kamera mit, R1, das müssen wir auf (virtuelles) Zelluloid bannen!




Habe ich eigentlich schon erwähnt das Singlespeeden total überbewertet wird ?

Alles total Mainstream. Das mache ich nicht mit , und werde getreu dem Motto " Back to the Roots " voll geschaltet dabei sein.


----------



## madbull (26. Juli 2005)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich eigentlich schon erwähnt das Singlespeeden total überbewertet wird ?
> 
> Alles total Mainstream. Das mache ich nicht mit , und werde getreu dem Motto " Back to the Roots " voll geschaltet dabei sein.


Ha! Du bist einfach nur der größte Schrauber-Faulpelz den wo gibt und hast keine Lust, auch nur zwei Minuten mit deinem Trek zu verbringen um Sattelstütze und Sattel wieder an deine Körpergöße und Gesäß anzupassen...  

Toller Rebell bist du mir...  

Ich sag' nur: Chivas mit Pepsi...


----------



## *blacksheep* (26. Juli 2005)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich eigentlich schon erwähnt das Singlespeeden total überbewertet wird ?
> 
> Alles total Mainstream. Das mache ich nicht mit , und werde getreu dem Motto " Back to the Roots " voll geschaltet dabei sein.



Pah, hinweg mit Dir, Ungläubiger!


----------



## bikegeissel (26. Juli 2005)

Ich bring dann mal Steine mit - er hat "Schaltung" gesagt   

Aber das ist ja mal wieder typisch - der Geländeverweigerer bringt ein Bike mit, mit dem selbst ich meterhohe Drops springen würde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (27. Juli 2005)

René (1) - wo bleiben die Bilder????!!!!????


----------



## *blacksheep* (27. Juli 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> René (1) - wo bleiben die Bilder????!!!!????



Ja, DAS frage ich mich auch...


----------



## endorphin80 (27. Juli 2005)




----------



## bikegeissel (28. Juli 2005)

Ja wie geil ist das denn?
Das Spritedosenfangactionbild ist ja wohl pornocool
und (!)
Carotta kann fliegen    

Was ich aber sehr bemerkenswert finde, ist die Sonne, die da mitten in der Nacht am Ufer leuchtet


----------



## *blacksheep* (28. Juli 2005)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich aber sehr bemerkenswert finde, ist die Sonne, die da mitten in der Nacht am Ufer leuchtet



Yep, die haben sich in der Namesgebung des Produktes wohl etwas vertan, das sollte wohl nicht Edi-son heissen, sondern Edi-SUN! 

Im Übrigen darf ich nächste Woche wohl endlich wieder etwas "Drehmoment" aufs Pedal bringen:







ohne, dass die Kette sich sofort mit einem Kurbelarm vereinigt. 

Hab ich doch gleich die 42t Version gewählt, dazu gibt´s noch ein 18er DX Ritzel und eine Wippermann Red Star. Damit sollte der Sunsetride auch  bergauf wieder Spass machen. 

Ausserdem hat Meik meinem 1KG noch ein Individual Tuning-Paket verpasst, ihr werdet vor NEID erblassen! Zieht Euch warm an! 

Gruss,

Alex2


----------



## madbull (28. Juli 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> ...Im Übrigen darf ich nächste Woche wohl endlich wieder etwas "Drehmoment" aufs Pedal bringen...


Das wirst du heute auch schon MÜSSEN, vermehrt sogar, bei 42:16...


----------



## bikegeissel (28. Juli 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem hat Meik meinem 1KG noch ein Individual Tuning-Paket verpasst, ihr werdet vor NEID erblassen! Zieht Euch warm an!



Werde ich davon ein Bild sehen oder kenne ich den "Knackilde" Aufkleber schon?


----------



## madbull (28. Juli 2005)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> Werde ich davon ein Bild sehen oder kenne ich den "Knackilde" Aufkleber schon?


"Knackilde" ist schon längst wieder ab - der gefiel mir üüüüberhaupt nicht mehr. War nur ein Gag für den Abend...  

Aber die Richtung stimmt tatsächlich...


----------



## *blacksheep* (28. Juli 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Das wirst du heute auch schon MÜSSEN, vermehrt sogar, bei 42:16...



Ich muss total verrückt sein... einfach nur plemplem! Da hörte ich vor kurzem noch, dass Singlespeeden sowohl im Allgemeinen, als auch im Besonderen total überbewertet wird und was mache ich nun? Trete 42:16 auf einer knackenden, unkomfortablen, weil eisenharten Kanonendose.  Und bewege mich nur noch im Kreise anderer solcher Verrückter... Normal eben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (28. Juli 2005)

@A2: Pah - erinnere dich an deinen ersten Ride mit dem TA-Blatt, als du erst seeeehr spät gemerkt hast, dass du nicht 38:18, sondern 38:16 unterwegs warst...  


@R1: Danke für den Fisch! Also, die Bilder, gewissermaßen...  
Das SPRITE-Pic ist der Hammer - unglaublich, wie du da so schnell reagiert hast! 

Das Bild ist ungstellt, der Ausschnitt original - ich, rechts am Rand zu erkennen, werfe die Dose über einige Meter Entfernung René (2) zu!

Habe einige noch ein wenig aufgehellt/bearbeitet...


m.: "Ihr müsst Wiegetritt fahren - das sieht viiiiiel coooler aus!"






"NOCH lacht er..."   






Rider On Flying Carotta






Ohne Worte...








*EDIT*  Bildüberschriften hinzugefügt && Avatarvorschlag R2: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  */EDIT*


----------



## endorphin80 (28. Juli 2005)

Sehen uns heute Abend...

1900 P3 Wiesenweg?


----------



## madbull (28. Juli 2005)

endorphin! schrieb:
			
		

> Sehen uns heute Abend...
> 
> 1900 P3 Wiesenweg?


Klar! Wo sonst?!


----------



## madbull (28. Juli 2005)

Ach ja - @Rabbit: Hier scheint schon den ganzen Tag die Sonne vom blauen Himmel und laut Wetterradar dürfte sich das auch nicht ändern...


----------



## Rabbit (28. Juli 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja - @Rabbit: Hier scheint schon den ganzen Tag die Sonne vom blauen Himmel und laut Wetterradar dürfte sich das auch nicht ändern...


 Das mag ja sein, meine Teilnahme wird aber nicht immer allein vom Wetter bestimmt 
Bei uns im Haus gab's einen Wasserschaden und nun muß ich in der Küche erst mal sämtliche Hängeschränke von der Wand nehmen 

Viel Spaß heute Abend,
Harry


----------



## madbull (28. Juli 2005)

Mensch Harry - das soll partout nichts werden, was?  


Dabei ist das Wetter heute einfach nur perfekt - und wir werden wohl zu ACHT sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (29. Juli 2005)

Ooooh ja - das Wetter WAR tatsächlich PERFEKT...   

Heute wurde Nightridegeschichte geschrieben. Berichte und Bilder folgen.


----------



## bikegeissel (29. Juli 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Ooooh ja - das Wetter WAR tatsächlich PERFEKT...
> 
> Heute wurde Nightridegeschichte geschrieben. Berichte und Bilder folgen.


Verdammt... immer wenn ich nicht dabei bin


----------



## madbull (29. Juli 2005)

Ich habe leider keine Zeit für einen Bericht - aber hier sind - ohne Worte - Milas Bilder, die an sich schon viel, wenn auch lääääängst nicht alles - zeigen...



























































​


----------



## Jozi (29. Juli 2005)

Vielen Dank richtet an allen, die gestern mitgefahren sind!!
Gruß,
Mila


----------



## Rabbit (30. Juli 2005)

Die Bilder sind ja mal wieder "porno", insbesondere das letzte:
Lust auf mehr ... *sonnige* Aussichten ... 

Wie ich erkennen kann hattet ihr mal wieder viel Spaß 

Hope to see you,
Harry


----------



## burn (31. Juli 2005)

@spritedosenfaenger, sind das fox handschuhe?

wenn ja wie gefallen sie dir?


----------



## bikegeissel (1. August 2005)

burn schrieb:
			
		

> @spritedosenfaenger, sind das fox handschuhe?
> 
> wenn ja wie gefallen sie dir?


Jau - ich hatte anfangs Bedenken... Ich bin aber am Wochenende beim 24h Rennen in Duisburg mitgefahren und im Nachhinein waren die Handschuhe eine perfekte Wahl, weil die auch bei Nässe (es hat teilweise in Strömen geregnet) perfekt saßen und perfekten Halt und Schutz boten.
Über Langlebigkeit kann ich noch keine Aussage machen, weil ich die erst seit 4 Wochen habe.

@all: Hmmm... die Nightridebilder sehen irgendwie nach eine echten Wolkenbruch aus, der unseren Starkregen von vor 3 Wochen in den Schatten stellen dürfte, oder?


----------



## Oliver Linberg (1. August 2005)

Moin,
zum letzten Bild:
Originalzitat:
"Mike ist der Mc Gyver des Radsports" Gruß Oliver


----------



## *blacksheep* (1. August 2005)

Oliver Linberg schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> zum letzten Bild:
> Originalzitat:
> "Mike ist der Mc Gyver des Radsports" Gruß Oliver



Ja, trifft den Nagel doch auf den Kopf. 

P.S: Der Wunderknabe heisst MEIK, nicht MIKE!


----------



## *blacksheep* (1. August 2005)

So Mädels,

während Meik sich in südlicheren Gefilden seine Knie kaputtfährt, sollten wir uns mal Gedanken darüber machen, wie wir am kommenden Donnerstag mit dem üblichen Nightride verfahren wollen. Den NR ausfallen zu lassen wäre ja wohl Quatsch, daher hab ich mich in Absprache mit dem Lübecker Millionär L-upi, dazu bereit erklärt, den NR hier in HH stattfinden zu lassen und zwar am berühmt-berüchtigten Alsterwanderweg. 

Je nach Wahl werden wir auf 30 bis 50km Strecke kommen, Höhenmeter sind wie in TDF total überbewertet, daher also eine lockere Runde. Das Mitnehmen von Licht wird dringendst empfohlen, hab keine Lust mehr auf die EdisUn Hinterradlutscher! 

Als Treffpunkt würde ich den P+R Parkplatz vor dem Fuhlsbüttler U-Bahnhof vorschlagen (siehe Anhang).

Achja, HARRY, diesmal KEINE faulen Ausreden, zum Start rollst Du mit der Bahn und zurück nimmt Dich bestimmt der Herr L-upi mit. 

Wer gedenkt teilzunehmen? Bitte um Meldung. Danke.

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## endorphin80 (1. August 2005)

soso...

Hamburg...

äh...

na gut...

...ich melde mich hiermit unverbindlich an!

Wozu?

Das du mein Hinterrad lutscht... 

Schönen Gruß
Rene


----------



## burn (1. August 2005)

@bikegeissel ja ich hatte mir die hier auch schonmal angesehen und war mir nicht sicher ob sie so toll sind.... aber ich denke ich werds auch mal testen


----------



## Lupi (1. August 2005)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> Jau - ich hatte anfangs Bedenken... Ich bin aber am Wochenende beim 24h Rennen in Duisburg mitgefahren und im Nachhinein waren die Handschuhe eine perfekte Wahl, weil die auch bei Nässe (es hat teilweise in Strömen geregnet) perfekt saßen und perfekten Halt und Schutz boten.
> Über Langlebigkeit kann ich noch keine Aussage machen, weil ich die erst seit 4 Wochen habe.




Mit anderen Worten sind es die besten Handschuhe die es gibt.


----------



## *blacksheep* (1. August 2005)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> [...]die es gibt.



die WO gibt....


----------



## Lupi (1. August 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> die WO gibt....




ES , es heißt es


WO ist total überbewertet.

Ansonsten steht meine Teilnahme an diesem Hamburger N.Ride , ja die Tage sind schon deutlich kürzer noch in der Schwebe. Es sind noch betriebliche Sachen abzuklären.


----------



## bikegeissel (1. August 2005)

Ich fühle mich von der Nightrideortsverlagerung direkt mal angesprochen...
19 Uhr Donnerstag - meine Beleuchtung wird dabei sein!

und natürlich sind die Fox-Handschuhe die besten, DIE es gibt!


----------



## madbull (2. August 2005)

Sodele Männers - ich lebe noch.    

Und nix mit Knie Kaputtfahren - die fordern mich hier einfach nicht richtig! Läppische 1500 Schotter- und Trailhöhenmeter bei viel zu wenigen Bergsprints, viel zu viele Trailabfahrten, 120hm bei 10-15% von der Pizzeria zurück - da schreit mein Knie Hurra und hat schon wieder Angst vor den mörderischen Nightrides zu Hause...  

Ich bin Donnerstag definitiv nicht dabei, da ich frühestens am Freitag wieder da sein werde - eher wohl sogar erst am Sonntag oder Montag.

@A2: Aber den anderen nicht FORTfahren, ja?  

@R1: Was denn nun - Gretl oder Gretchen?!? Und was ist denn das für ein seltsamer Avatar?


----------



## *blacksheep* (3. August 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> @A2: Aber den anderen nicht FORTfahren, ja?



Ich werde mich zurückhalten, versprochen!  Aber im Zweifelsfall fahre ich lieber noch FORT als FORD. 

Im Übrigen wartet eine Menge Arbeit auf Dich, zieh Dich schon mal warm an. One Knacking Gear und One Flying Gear möchten gewartet werden und sich jeweils einem kleinen chirurgischen Eingriff unterziehen. Und wie es sich für Privatversicherte gehört, wird Chefarztbehandlung vorausgesetzt. Also, Prof. Dr. McGuyver.radsportiensis, übernehmen Sie!


----------



## Rabbit (3. August 2005)

Ich würde ja auch gerne mal wieder mitkommen, aber
a) das Wetter
b) die Mitfahrgelegenheit
c) ...


@Janus: Solltest Du morgen zum SR nach TDF fahren, klingel doch mal durch und pick mich ggf. in Ahrensburg auf!

Danke und Gruß,
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (3. August 2005)

Mensch Harry - so wenig Zeit und Lust unser Gelaber zu lesen - der S.RIDE findet diese Woche am Alsterwanderweg statt...  

Klar kriegste Chefmechanikerbehandlung, Alex. Wenn du willst heißt das, habe gerade mal wieder ein Kunststück fertiggebracht: Beim Warten meiner Look 4x4 Pedale das äußere Industrielager geschrottet...  
Termin wirst du aber leider erst in zwei Wochen bekommen können - ich werde (definitiv) erst wieder am Sonntag oder Montag zurück sein und bin die ganze darauf folgende Woche voll mit Klausurlernen und Arbeiten ausgelastet (S.RIDE findet trotzdem normal statt)...   

P.S.: Mac ist


----------



## *blacksheep* (3. August 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> [...] habe gerade mal wieder ein Kunststück fertiggebracht: Beim Warten meiner Look 4x4 Pedale das äußere Industrielager geschrottet...



Och ne, oder? Du bist echt eine Granate...  Die guten Stücke... 



			
				madbull schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Mac ist



Mein Reden.


----------



## bikegeissel (5. August 2005)

Feiner S.RIDE gestern das war 
Feinstes Bikewetter - kein Tröpfchen gefallen.
Schöner Sonnenuntergang und ein stockdunkler Alsterwanderweg...

Könnte man doch glatt regelmäßig fahren - Höhenmeter sind ja echt absolut überbewertet  

Und... ich hätte es fast vergessen..
Der Geländeverweigerer ist ein echter Kantenklatscher! Der kann ächt voll phat ins Flat droppen


----------



## *blacksheep* (5. August 2005)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> Feiner S.RIDE gestern das war
> Feinstes Bikewetter - kein Tröpfchen gefallen.
> Schöner Sonnenuntergang und ein stockdunkler Alsterwanderweg...



Mittwoch 19 Uhr, bekannter Startort geht´s wieder los. Und wir fahren bei JEDEM Wetter! Schliesslich sind wir Hamburger und keine Ahrensburger...  Und Donnerstag gibt es den üblichen Sunsetride mit dem (noch nicht, aber bald!) amtierenden Deutschen Singlespeed Meister aka MeikGuyver. Der hat mir heute nämlich verraten, dass er in äusserst guter Form ist, nix mit Übertraining oder so. 

Und wenn ihr regelmässig erscheint, könnte man mit dem Wirt des netten Biergartens dann ganz sicher eine Vereinbarung dahingehend treffen, dass wir auf ALLES 50% kriegen... Vor Vertragsabschluss spendieren wir ein paar Kurze und dann klappt das schon... Normal eben. Zumindest für den Wirt.

Apropos "Normal"! Gesucht wird weiterhin ein verlässliches Mitglied für das Team Normal. Wir fahren zwar nicht für Punkte, aber Schneeschuhwandern macht sich in unserer WP-Statistik nun wirklich nicht so gut.  Bewerbungen werden noch bis zum 31.10. angenommen.  Aber Achtung! Der Bewerber sollte keinen Ruf mehr zu verlieren haben.


----------



## Anfall (5. August 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos "Normal"! Gesucht wird weiterhin ein verlässliches Mitglied für das Team Normal. Wir fahren zwar nicht für Punkte, aber Schneeschuhwandern macht sich in unserer WP-Statistik nun wirklich nicht so gut.  Bewerbungen werden noch bis zum 31.10. angenommen.  Aber Achtung! Der Bewerber sollte keinen Ruf mehr zu verlieren haben.




*hust* 

Bewerbung werde ich am Donnerstag schriftlich einreichen, auch wenn niemand von euch meine Handschrift wird lesen können tun täten.

Achja, fährt jemand Mittwochs von Malente nach HH? Wohl eher nicht, oder?


----------



## Lupi (5. August 2005)

Jo, klasse Veranstaltung, klasse Menschen , klasse Wirte , klasse voll fett krasses Gelände und was weiß ich nicht noch alles.

So wurden nebenbei noch klasse Website Tipps gegeben, unplattbare Reifen geplättet , die besten Tools und Pumpen ausprobiert. Super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## endorphin80 (5. August 2005)

SoSo...

hier noch mal ein Screen...
...was man als Biker im Urban-Dschungel so alles braucht!




...und auch die unplattbaren Reifen von Schwalbe, Zitat:

"Der Reifen für Extremtouren ist jetzt noch besser gegen Dornen - dem häufigsten Reifenkiller auf langen Reisen - gewappnet: Ein neuartiger, äußerst eng gewebter Schutzgürtel aus Aramid schützt den Marathon XR insbesondere vor spitzen Fremdkörpern.

Kaum ein Gewebe hält so viel aus wie Aramid. Die Faser verstärkt kugelsichere Westen und wird auch in der Raumfahrt verwendet. Der goldgelbe organische Werkstoff ist extrem belastbar, reißfest und widerstandsfähig.

Im Marathon XR schützt Aramid besonders vor langen, spitzen Fremdkörpern, wie zum Beispiel die gefürchteten Dornen. "Das Herausragende des neuen Schutzgürtels Travelguard ist, dass er extrem eng gewebt ist", erläutert Holger Jahn, Geschäftsführer des europäischen Marktführers für Fahrradreifen Schwalbe aus Reichshof-Wehnrath..."

...sind extrem wichtig!
(erste Tour, kleiner Stein... das Ende der Geschichte ist bekannt...) 

Ähm... Team Normal... Hallo... IIIIIIIIICH!  

Ja ich weiß... das war weder ne ordentliche Bewerbung, noch ein vernünftiger Kommentar...!
Jedoch bin ich bereit meine Bewerbung, durch Zugabe von Hopfenkaltschale  , ein wenig zu unterstützen 

Alles weitere Später!
René mit Gretchen(kurz Gretl)

Edit sagt: Bitte lasst mich nie in Situationen kommen wo ich eine Aramid Faser verstärkte kugelsichere Weste brauche!


----------



## Anfall (5. August 2005)

endorphin! schrieb:
			
		

> Jedoch bin ich bereit meine Bewerbung, durch Zugabe von Hopfenkaltschale  , ein wenig zu unterstützen



Aaaaaaha, der Herr will bestchen? Na das kann ich auch, mein Lieber *hasudurchsuchengeh*


----------



## *blacksheep* (6. August 2005)

endorphin! schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm... Team Normal... Hallo... IIIIIIIIICH!
> 
> Ja ich weiß... das war weder ne ordentliche Bewerbung, noch ein vernünftiger Kommentar...!
> Jedoch bin ich bereit meine Bewerbung, durch Zugabe von Hopfenkaltschale  , ein wenig zu unterstützen



Hmm, nicht sehr kreativ und die Wahl Deines "Bakschisch" zeugt von einer latent vorhandenen Geringschätzung des Team Normal.

Teamchef ist MeikGuyver, dieser hat das letzte Wort bei der Entscheidungsfindung. Du solltest also über den Ausdruck Deiner Dankbarkeit, solltest Du aufgenommen werden, nochmals nachdenken. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass zum Beispiel so eine kleine, süsse Middleburn-Kurbel mit 5-arm Dual-Spider Meiks Überlegungen in die von Dir gewünschte Richtung lenken könnte.

Im Übrigen wird MeikGuyver in wenigen Stunden amtierender Deutscher Singlespeedmeister sein, da hat er von Hopfenkaltschale auf die nächsten Monate sicherlich genug. 

Weiterhin erfordert die Mitgliedschaft im Team Normal zwingend das Vorhandensein eines Renners, am besten ungeschaltet. Weil Schaltung eben total überbewertet wird.  Also: Hau rein! 

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Anfall (8. August 2005)

Donnerstag? 19 Uhr? Regen? Brauch ich Licht? Fährt überhaupt wer? Oder muss ich's mir wieder alleine machen?


----------



## madbull (8. August 2005)

Na klar Donnerstag 19 Uhr! Und wer will sogar 18 Uhr, Schrauben, bei mir.  

Die Dinger... 






...habe ich übrigens am Wochenende gesehen und probegefahren - am neuen Fixie-Inc-Komplettaufbau (d.h. (fast) nur Fixie-Inc-Teile dran) an einem ca. 35 cm langen geraden Lenker ohne alles (auch keine Griffe)...    

@A3: Du brauchst so was: 






...oder den... 






...oder den...





Siehe hier:  http://www.eingangrad.de/wbb/thread.php?threadid=2275

Und frag jetzt nicht, wie das funktioniert. Kriegen wir schon irgendwie hin...  


Und A2: Erster bei der SSDM?????!!!!????  Da haben sogar RICHTIGE CC-Fit****er Probleme mit! Die ganz vorn fahren in einer gaaaanz anderen Klasse. Florian Eschenbach, der Weltmeister und ehemalige Nationalmannschafts-CC-Fahrer war diesmal mit 3 (!!!) anderen gleichstarken Fahrern gleichauf, als ihn ein Kettendefekt unschädlich machte, bei dem auch mein gereichtes Crankbrothers-Tool nicht mehr helfen konnte...
Habe aber ZIEMLICH gut abgeschnitten (weiß sogar zufällig als einer der einzigen meine Platzierung) und habe Hoffnung, dass ich das nächste Mal bei der Gruppe GANZ vorn mithalten kann, wenn es auf richtige Trails geht bei der SSEM...
Immerhin war ich deutlicher Fixie-Erster und habe sogar etwas gewonnen!









​

Ein total stylishes Fixie-Inc Damen Shirt in M, hochelastisch mit schööönem Dekolletée...   Das ich allerdings schon wenige Stunden später an zwei Schwestern aus München verschenkt habe, denen es DEUTLICH besser stand...


----------



## madbull (8. August 2005)

Ach ja, Team Normal. Ich glaube, ein Teamchef muss nicht wirklich fahren, oder? Bei Schlaflos im Sattel war es SO kalt, da habe ich beschlossen, dass der Winter aber ganz sicher nichts zum Fahren ist! Also können von mir aus A3&&R1 rein...  

Fahren wird eh total überbewertet!    


Und zur Not gibt's halt ein "Team Normaler" - da sollten sich doch noch drei Leute für finden lassen!


----------



## Janny (8. August 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Ein total stylishes Fixie-Inc Damen Shirt in M, hochelastisch mit schööönem Dekolletée...   Das ich allerdings schon wenige Stunden später an zwei Schwestern aus München verschenkt habe, denen es DEUTLICH besser stand...


Na, wenn da zwei Münchnerinnen reinpassen, muss das Ding ja wirklich elastisch gewesen sein. Oder die waren recht dünn. Auf jeden Fall wäre davon auch ein Foto fällig gewesen. Ansonsten: Gratulation!


----------



## Anfall (8. August 2005)

Ich brauche so einen Anti-Achsen-Rutschpinorrekt? Hab jetzt ja einen XT-Spanner, den ich noch von dir habe, an meiner Ginger, damit hält es eigentlich ganz gut, die ersten Touren habe ich schon recht erfolgreich überstanden. Aber das Teil von Surly sieht eigentlich recht geil aus, von daher würde ich das Ding sogar nehmen, ohne es brauchen wollen zu täten.

Und Donnerstag werde ich auf ein Bierchen dann schon um 18 Uhr vorbeischauen, und du erzählst mir wie damals Großvater vom Krieg... ähh von SiS.

Nur die Autokaputtkratzer sind ja wohl etwas teuer. Viehrzich Maak, neee, echt nicht.


----------



## madbull (8. August 2005)

Zieldownhill, mit Schlusssprung beendet:







Und dann, zwischen Runde Zwei und der finalen dritten, ein Bierchen im Stehen (das mich vielleicht einen Platz gekostet hat - d'rauf g'schi$$en!)...






Und noch zwei von der Strecke:











Gott, ihr glaubt nicht, wie geil das Wochenende war...


----------



## *blacksheep* (8. August 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Gott, ihr glaubt nicht, wie geil das Wochenende war...



Hmmm... die Bilder, die genau das belegen, hast Du ja leider nicht gepostet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (8. August 2005)

Ich habe keine Torte gewonnen - ich WAR die Torte...






Zieldownhill mittendrin...






Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssss...






Und noch mal Zieldownhill - ich glaube man sieht, wie viel Spaß es macht...





Diese Fotos: http://www.donaupirate.de/


----------



## bikegeissel (9. August 2005)

*seufz*
Leider falle ich diese Woche wohl komplett aus.   
Habe Fieber, Kopf- und Gliederschmerzen - hoffentlich keine Boreliose von dieser verf/%§$§n Zecke...   
Ich kurier mich mal aus und ergötze mich an diesen feinen Berichten und Bildern der SSDM und SiS...    
Wir sehen uns dann hoffentlich nächste Woche wieder zum S.RIDE


----------



## madbull (9. August 2005)

Ach Mann, was ein Schei$$...  
Ich drücke dann mal ganz doll die Daumen, dass es keine Borreliose ist!

Hoffentlich bis nächste Woche, in bester Gesundheit!


----------



## bikegeissel (9. August 2005)

..und dann mit den restlichen Teilen für Carotta


----------



## Anfall (9. August 2005)

Na siehste, wenn an Carotta noch Teile fehlen, dann darfst du ja gar nicht so krank werden 
Also gute Besserung, dein Rad braucht dich.


----------



## Lupi (9. August 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm... die Bilder, die genau das belegen, hast Du ja leider nicht gepostet...




LOL , aber das Sexeln vor einem Wettbewerb die Leistung schmälern soll wird ja total überbewertet.


----------



## *blacksheep* (9. August 2005)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> LOL , aber das Sexeln vor einem Wettbewerb die Leistung schmälern soll wird ja total überbewertet.



Jaja, und da dachten wir immer, MeikGuyver würde nachts nur von Middleburn-Kurbeln, Paul-Naben und Campa Record Schnellespannern träumen... Weit gefehlt!


----------



## madbull (10. August 2005)

Hier noch mal alle Torten...  







Und hier das Bike mit den Carscratchers:







@A3: No rain tomorrow...


----------



## madbull (10. August 2005)

18:00-Schraubersession abgesagt!

Außer du hast noch was zu machen an deiner Kiste, Alex(3)...

Hast du eigentlich endlich einen vernünftigen Vorbau besorgt bzw. ersteigert?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfall (10. August 2005)

Nö, noch nicht nach gesucht. Zumal der Vorbau mit der Schraube eh teh sex ist 

Schrauben muss ich auch nichts, irgendwas im Innenlager-/Kurbel-Bereich knarzt zwar seit gestern, aber solange nichts wackelt oder abfällt, ist mir das recht egal.

Regen brauch ich auch nicht unbedingt, bin vor zwei Tagen erst eine Tour durch Dauerregen gefahren, das hat meinen Bedarf erst mal gedeckt. 

Und das Fixie finde ich jetzt ja mal gar nicht gut, ohne Bremsen, ohne Lenkerband, ohne Rennradlenker, nee nee nee, ein Fall für die Verkehrspolizei...


----------



## madbull (10. August 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, noch nicht nach gesucht. Zumal der Vorbau mit der Schraube eh teh sex ist


Coool. Mal sehen, wie lang ein Race Face Lenker DIE Kerbwirkung aushält...    




			
				Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Schrauben muss ich auch nichts, irgendwas im Innenlager-/Kurbel-Bereich knarzt zwar seit gestern, aber solange nichts wackelt oder abfällt, ist mir das recht egal.


Kein Wunder - wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hattest du diese teile schon selbst montiert...  
Aber lass es nur knarzen - einfach mal alle Schrauben festziehen bringt doch eh nichts und dauert eh zu lang und überhaupt - wegkommen kann ja eh nichts, du fährst ja Klickies...  







Hast du vieleicht noch irgendwo zwei Bier zu liegen oder kannst sie irgendwo zusammenklauen?


----------



## Anfall (11. August 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Coool. Mal sehen, wie lang ein Race Face Lenker DIE Kerbwirkung aushält...



Jaha, ist ja gut. Welche Farbe nehme ich denn mal? Orange würde sich ganz gut machen...



> Kein Wunder - wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hattest du diese teile schon selbst montiert...
> Aber lass es nur knarzen - einfach mal alle Schrauben festziehen bringt doch eh nichts und dauert eh zu lang und überhaupt - wegkommen kann ja eh nichts, du fährst ja Klickies...



Die Kurbeln hast du festgezogen, Innenlager war schon im Rahmen, also mach nicht meine Schraubfähigkeiten madig  Schrauben festziehen wollte ich gestern dann doch nicht mehr, dafür war ich, naja, wie soll ich es sagen, um drei Uhr nicht mehr motiviert. Und da das Rad meine Sufffahrt durch den Wald überlebt hat, kann es ja so schlimm nicht sein. 

Das Bild lasse ich einfach mal unkommentiert, dazu wurde schon alles gesagt.



> Hast du vieleicht noch irgendwo zwei Bier zu liegen oder kannst sie irgendwo zusammenklauen?



Du wirst es nicht für möglich halten, aber ich habe doch tatsächlich noch ein Jever von gestern Abend übrig (ja, die Party war schei$$e), da soll es doch mit dem Teufel zugehen, wenn sich nicht auch noch ein Zweites auftreiben lässt.


----------



## madbull (11. August 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Jever


Mann Mann - es gibt aber auch Leute, die müssen mir ALLES nach machen...  
Call me phaty!   


Nicht dass ich was dagegen hätte...


----------



## Anfall (11. August 2005)

Keine Panik, ich mochte das Bier schon, bevor ich dich kannte, Mr Fixie Deutschland.

Und wenn man so oft mit dir Rad fährt, wird man quasi darauf konditioniert, Jever zu kaufen. Wenn radeln, dann Jever. Wenn pfeifen, Hund kommen. Wenn Herdplatte heiß, nicht anfassen.

Und damit es dir nicht zu Kopf steigt, kaufe ich extra ein Beck's Gold für dich.


----------



## madbull (11. August 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> ... kaufe ich extra ein Beck's Gold für dich.


Aber bitte piewarm, ja? Zur Not einfach im Auto draufsetzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfall (11. August 2005)

Wo kommen wir denn hin, wenn ich Beck's Gold kühlen würde, dadurch kann sich der würzig frische Geschmack doch gar nicht entfalten.
Draufsetzen werde ich mich nicht, die Flasche würde den Darmgasen nicht standhalten. Aber ich kann die Seitzheizung anstellen.

Wollen wir uns einen Chatroom suchen? #gayporn im Quakenet wäre ok.


----------



## Anfall (11. August 2005)

Schrauben für zum Flaschenhalter festmachen deren zwo, anyone? Today? Merci.


----------



## madbull (11. August 2005)

Da stell ich mich auf ein gemütliches Dinner For Two mit meinem Nachwuchsfettsack ein und was ist? SIEBEN! Alte und neue Gesichter in Massen...

Da habe ich doch tatsächlich mal wieder mit meiner Kamera draufgehalten - und siehe da: Fast alle Bilder, auch die während der Fahrt aufgenommenen, sind etwas geworden!

Hier schon einmal eines im Voraus:


----------



## Anfall (11. August 2005)

Hey guck mal, da hinten winke ich  Das ist ja toll. Supiklasse.

Aber der Altersschnitt heute war ja wirklich exorbitant hoch.


----------



## madbull (11. August 2005)

Nur für dich - weil ich dich so lieb hab' und du doch auch mal süß träumen sollst - das Bild von dir, dem Frett(chen) und deiner zickigen Ginger...


----------



## Anfall (11. August 2005)

Was auch immer ich da gedacht haben mag, aber du musst das "r" in Klammern setzen, nicht das "chen". Ich hab dich aber auch lieb. Ab und zu.


----------



## *blacksheep* (12. August 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Nur für dich - weil ich dich so lieb hab' und du doch auch mal süß träumen sollst - das Bild von dir, dem Frett(chen) und deiner zickigen Ginger...
> 
> Bildquote entfernt! Es soll ja auch immer noch ein paar User geben, die "nur" über ISDN surfen!



Tja, Meik. Ginger läuft Deiner Sissy in Sachen Sexappeal aber gehörig den Rang ab, das muss ja mal gesagt werden.... 

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## *blacksheep* (12. August 2005)

sabber, sabber, sabber:






PORNO!


----------



## Lupi (12. August 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, Meik. Ginger läuft Deiner Sissy in Sachen Sexappeal aber gehörig den Rang ab, das muss ja mal gesagt werden....
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Janus




aber sowas von


----------



## *blacksheep* (12. August 2005)

Hier nochmal stark verkleinert für unsere ISDN- oder gar Modemuser der Vergleich zwischen den Pornobikes:










Edit: Uups, dat is ja gar nicht kleiner!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfall (12. August 2005)

Vor allem, da Meiks Rad nicht mal zwei Bremsen hat, das ist ja lebensgefährlich!


----------



## madbull (12. August 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem, da Meiks Rad nicht mal zwei Bremsen hat, das ist ja lebensgefährlich!


Stimmt - ich habe vier. Vorne, Skidden, Skippen, Gegentreten. Wer bietet mehr?  

Ach - Frett: Neuen Browser? Hast pm in beiden Foren - solltest mal den popup-Blocker richtig einstellen...  
Und dabei will ich doch nur, dass du besonders gut schläfst heute Nacht...  

@Janus: Was'n olles Bild - du Totengräber!   

@bikegeissel: Kommst du am nächsten Donnerstag eine Stunde früher oder wollen wir eine Stunde später starten - die XTR muss ja wohl angebaut werden, oder?


----------



## Oliver Linberg (12. August 2005)

Moin,
das war ein guter und vor allem schneller Ride mit wieder mal zu wenig Technik !
Meik (diesmal sehr zur Freude von Janus richtig geschrieben!!!) hat dann ja auch noch für das nötige Feuerwerk gesorgt- Crank Bros sei Dank!
Leider war ich der Einzige, ders bemerkt hat. Bis hoffentlich nächstes mal.
Ach ja, was sollte denn das mit dem exorbitanten Altersschnitt werter Ginger-Rider. Wir waren doch alle höchstes Dreißig
Grüße Oliver


----------



## Anfall (12. August 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt - ich habe vier. Vorne, Skidden, Skippen, Gegentreten. Wer bietet mehr?



Vorne, hinten, mein Gewicht, rauhe Nabe, Schleifen an der HR-Bremse, Schleifen am Rahmen. Gewonnen?



> Ach - Frett: Neuen Browser? Hast pm in beiden Foren - solltest mal den popup-Blocker richtig einstellen...
> Und dabei will ich doch nur, dass du besonders gut schläfst heute Nacht...



Ja neuer Browser, gut erkannt. Nur nicht, dass die Popups im Singlegayforum doch gaaaaaanicht funktionieren, min Jung. Aber schlafen werde ich heute nacht trotzdem.

Und dass am Donnerstag Menschen um die 30 anwesend waren, halte ich für ein Gerücht. Das Leichtgewicht fährt außerhalb der Wertung, der ist mit 25 wirklich noch jung, aber der Rest von euch steht doch mindestens mit einem Bein im Grab.


Eigentlich isses ja egal, aber wieso zur Hölle Frettchen?


----------



## madbull (12. August 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich isses ja egal, aber wieso zur Hölle Frettchen?


Das ist wohl weeeeeeiiiiiiiiit vor deiner Zeit, mein kleiner Jüngling, was?

*Ginger *[*Rogers*] und *Frett*(chen) [*Astaire*] ...   Fellini!   Aber den kennst du wahrscheinlich auch nicht...    


Und das Crankbrothers-Feuerwerk (schöner Name, auch wenn es LOOK-Pedale sind  ) habe ich leider ja selbst nicht gesehen - nur gespürt...     Muss aber richtig geil ausgesehen haben, so schön glattgeschliffen, wie die Außenseite des rechten Pedals jetzt ist.  
Nächstes Mal fahre ich das Ganze andersrum, dann herrscht wieder Symmetrie, und jenes Mal werde ich auch zuschauen...   

Und Frett: Nix da gewonnen - es zählen nur Techniken oder Vorrichtungen, die gesteuert und bei Bedarf eingesetzt werden können und ansonsten nicht wirken!


----------



## madbull (14. August 2005)

So - frühzeitig kündige ich hiermit folgendes an:

Am nächsten Donnerstag wird es vorher eine Schraubersession bei mir geben - Karotta wird komplett fertig aufgebaut. Wir planen, trotzdem pünktlich um 19:00 loszukommen. Falls dem nicht so sein sollte und wir ein paar Minuten länger brauchen sollten (man weiß nie, was ich so schrotte beim Schrauben ), holt natürlich jemand eventuelle P3-Ankömmlinge dort ab.

Da René diesmal zu dritt (+17  ) da sein wird, wird es ein etwas verkürzter RIDE werden, wahrscheinlich über das Steilufer und zurück, und mit etwas geruhsamerem Tempo.

@Janus: Dein 1KG schrauben wir natürlich auch gleich auf den aktuellen Stand, wenn du möchtest!


*@HH'ler (endo?):* Kann mir jemand von TNC eine Wippermann Weißstern Kette (star 152) mitbringen?


----------



## Anfall (14. August 2005)

Ab wieviel Uhr darf der gemeine Mob denn bei MeikGyver eintreffen? Und ist +17 das was ich denke was es ist? Und ja, Fellini war vor meiner Zeit, auch wenn ich den Namen irgendwo in irgendeinem Zusammenhang (vielleicht verwechsel ich es auch mit Fellatio) mal zu meinen gehört haben tun täte.


----------



## *blacksheep* (14. August 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> *@HH'ler (endo?):* Kann mir jemand von TNC eine Wippermann Weißstern Kette (star 152) mitbringen?



Pffff... auf die Kette warte ich nun schon seit mehr als 2 Wochen. TNC ist so zuverlässig wie die Elektronik der aktuellen E-Klasse. "Wir melden uns, wenn die Bestellung da ist..." LOL! Wenn Du Dich darauf verlässt, dann bist Du verlassen.


----------



## madbull (14. August 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Pffff... auf die Kette warte ich nun schon seit mehr als 2 Wochen. TNC ist so zuverlässig wie die Elektronik der aktuellen E-Klasse. "Wir melden uns, wenn die Bestellung da ist..." LOL! Wenn Du Dich darauf verlässt, dann bist Du verlassen.


Ok - da hatte René wohl nur Riesen-Glück gehabt, als er seine dort direkt bekommen hatte...   

Werde sie dann online bestellen, habe eine Bezugsquelle ohne Porto...  


ett Frett: Schlag doch auf, wann du willst. Je früher, desto besser - um so mehr kann ich an deiner "sexy" Ginger kaputtschrauben...  

*17* ist mitnichten der "Bogenmehr Dämmerung" - den hatten wir ja schon, sondern der mit "A", den's schon lange nicht mehr gibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (14. August 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Werde sie dann online bestellen, habe eine Bezugsquelle ohne Porto...



Ich hoffe, Du hast mitgedacht und mir auch eine mitbestellt.... 

Oder etwa doch nicht???????


----------



## madbull (14. August 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe, Du hast mitgedacht und mir auch eine mitbestellt....
> 
> Oder etwa doch nicht???????


Da der Shop bei Vorauskasse keine Versandkosten hat, ich aber erst ab Donnerstag wieder flüssig bin, habe ich ja noch gar nicht bestellt!

Wenn DU allerdings jetzt schon zwei bestellen würdest, würde Kent vom http://www.singlespeedshop.de die sicherlich morgen schon rausschicken, so dass wir beide diese: http://www.bmx-onlineshop.de/d_13008_Wippermann_Standart_Kette___1_8___mittel_865.htm
schon am Donnerstag an unsere zwei Hübschen bauen könnten...
Und wie ich dich kenne, findest du auch noch etwas zum Mitbestellen! 

Kommst du am Donnerstag?


----------



## *blacksheep* (14. August 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Da der Shop bei Vorauskasse keine Versandkosten hat, ich aber erst ab Donnerstag wieder flüssig bin, habe ich ja noch gar nicht bestellt!
> 
> Wenn DU allerdings jetzt schon zwei bestellen würdest, würde Kent vom http://www.singlespeedshop.de die sicherlich morgen schon rausschicken, so dass wir beide diese: http://www.bmx-onlineshop.de/d_13008_Wippermann_Standart_Kette___1_8___mittel_865.htm
> schon am Donnerstag an unsere zwei Hübschen bauen könnten...
> ...



Meine Teilnahme am Donnerstag ist leider noch nicht gesichert. 

Ich gebe aber rechtzeitig Bescheid.

Gruss,

Janus

P.S: Meine Wippermann sollte spätestens Dienstag bereit liegen. Also warten wir mal ab.


----------



## Anfall (14. August 2005)

Da fällt mir heute aufm Singletrail mitten im Wald vorne rechts der Bremsbelag raus. dass die im Wald zwischen Gestrüpp und Blättern nicht mehr findet, ist ja klar.

Also brauche ich neue. Welche sind empfehlenswert und welche sind günstig? Und wie wann wo bekommt man bis Donnerstag welche?


----------



## madbull (14. August 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Da fällt mir heute aufm Singletrail mitten im Wald vorne rechts der Bremsbelag raus. dass die im Wald zwischen Gestrüpp und Blättern nicht mehr findet, ist ja klar.
> 
> Also brauche ich neue. Welche sind empfehlenswert und welche sind günstig? Und wie wann wo bekommt man bis Donnerstag welche?


Mann Mann Mann mit dir hat man aber auch nichts als Ärger...    

Und trotzdem - oder gerade deswegen? - bist du ja wohl einer der größten Glückspilze: Du kriegst einen Satz grüne SWISSSTOP-(Competition-)Beläge vom zweiten Avid-Satz von Janus (wenn der damit einverstanden ist ). Aber auch schön bei ihm bedanken, ja?

Die Bremsschuhe waren nicht zufällig verkehrt herum montiert?


----------



## madbull (14. August 2005)

Bilder! Viele! Von mir mal wieder! Hier! 




























































​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeRideKiel (15. August 2005)

Hallo Ihr Sunsetrider 

Wollte mich jetzt schonmal ein bischen hier reinklinken, da ich, falls nichts dagegen spricht, Oktober/November, mal vor hatte, vorbei zu schauen und mit zu radeln. Btw.: Fahrt ihr überhaupt Herbst/Winter?

Naja, bin das letzte mal vor über einem Jahr mit meiner Schnegge ( meine Bike ) gefahren. Da war ich 2 1/2 jahre aktiv, also nahezu täglich gefahren ...
Nun wollte ich halt meine Kondition usw. wieder anfangen aufzubauen und hab mir gedacht ich schau ma rum.

Komm allerdings aus Kiel und fahre 1 3/4h mitm Zug. Hab mir den ganzen Thread durchgelesen bzw. überflogen und fand dann diese entscheidung 

Wär halt cool, wenn ich mich alle 2 wochen immer anschliessen könnte, ab Oktober/November...

Hab im moment einfach nur Probs mit meinem Schaltauge, ich brauch n neues -,-

Aber sobald alles fertig, würd ich bescheid sagen.

Nagut, soweit erstma ...

MFG Pierre


----------



## Anfall (15. August 2005)

Vor allem im Winter, wenn es kalt, modderig, feucht, stürmisch und dunkel ist 

Ab Anfang Oktober kann ich dich auch gerne aus Kiel mit nach Tdf nehmen, da ich ab Wintersemesterbeginn wieder in Kiel verweilen werde.

Und endlich mal jemand, der den Altersschnitt nach unten absenkt, jawollja.


----------



## bikegeissel (15. August 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Da René diesmal zu dritt (+17  ) da sein wird, wird es ein etwas verkürzter RIDE werden, wahrscheinlich über das Steilufer und zurück, und mit etwas geruhsamerem Tempo.



uiuiui - mea magna culpa - habe die 17 zuhause stehen lassen...
Habe beim Aufbruch gepennt - bin untröstlich   
Bringe stattdessen wohl besser "Olvi Tuplapukki" mit... (kurzer Abstecher über Travemünde) - alternativ warmes "Becks Gold" für den Monteur


----------



## Rabbit (15. August 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Teilnahme am Donnerstag ist leider noch nicht gesichert.
> 
> Ich gebe aber rechtzeitig Bescheid.


Alex, solltest Du es doch schaffen, sei doch so nett und melde dich bei mir. Ich würde diese Woche auch mal wieder gerne am Sunset/Nightride in TDF teilnehmen.
Alternativ kann mir Meik sicher die günstigste Bahnverbindung Ahrensburg->TDF raussuchen 

Danke, Gruß und vllt. bis Do.,
Harry


----------



## madbull (16. August 2005)

@Harry: Hast Mail bzgl. Anreise.  

@R2: Aber nicht die Olvi-Bons vergessen...  
Gestern bin ich am Skandi mit Alpencross-Rucksack, prall gefüllt mit 36 Dosen aufgekreuzt...  

@A2: Ich hoffe, es geht schon wieder besser und du kommst!  

@Rest: Wer schlägt nun wann bei mir auf?


Nebenher auch noch schnell was auf den Grill schmeißen?


----------



## Anfall (16. August 2005)

Gril Grill Grill Grill Fleisch Bier *sabber*

Ich werde mit Thilo so gegen 17:30 bei toi ankommen tun. Sach ich mal so, es sei denn, der Herr Thilo überlegt es sich wieder anders, dann erscheine nur ich um 17:30.


----------



## *blacksheep* (17. August 2005)

Harry van der Zucker und meine Wenigkeit werden auch so gegen 17.30 Uhr eintreffen.

Bitte Bier kaltstellen und Grill anheizen. Danke.

Ich hoffe doch, der Herr Lupi bequemt sich auch zu erscheinen, oder hat der werte Herr wieder entspannende Stunden im Whirlpool geplant?


----------



## bikegeissel (17. August 2005)

Meik, ob der Tatsache, dass alle Teilnehmer wesentlich vor mir eintreffen, reserviere ich jetzt mal 1h Monteurszeit fix, damit Carotta defintiv fertig wird 
Gibt's bei Euch im Haus auch irgendwo frauenkompatible sanitäre Anlagen?


----------



## Oliver Linberg (17. August 2005)

Moin,
ich habe im Altersheim frei bekommen!!!!! und bin auf jeden Fall um 19.00Uhr dabei. Das mit der langsamen Rude kommt mir gelegen, da ich diesmal mit meinem Gehgestell starte.
Gruss und bis morgen
Oliver


----------



## madbull (17. August 2005)

Klar, ein "richtiges" WC ist oben bei meinem Vater.  

Du kommst eine Stunde nach den anderen (18:30) und willst eine ganze Stunde? Das hieße ja frühestens 19:30 Start?!


Also an alle, die zum P3 kommen: Ihr seid zu früh, wenn ihr um 19:00 da seid!  

Aber ich schicke irgendeinen der Schraubersession-Gaffer gegen Sieben zum P3, damit er euch abholt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (17. August 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Gril Grill Grill Grill Fleisch Bier *sabber*


und


			
				Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte Bier kaltstellen und Grill anheizen. Danke.


Was hat das mit dem Grill auf sich? Das Wetter soll ja morgen vollkommen Grillkompatibel werden. Sollte ich also noch ein Stück totes Tier mitbringen?!

Ich freu mich schon auf morgen,
Harry

BTW: Darf man(n) bei euch eigentlich noch mit ohne SingleSpeeder mitfahren?
Wenn nicht, muß MeikGuyver noch wieder vier Kabelbinder bereitlegen


----------



## *blacksheep* (17. August 2005)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> Meik, ob der Tatsache, dass alle Teilnehmer wesentlich vor mir eintreffen, reserviere ich jetzt mal 1h Monteurszeit fix, damit Carotta defintiv fertig wird
> Gibt's bei Euch im Haus auch irgendwo frauenkompatible sanitäre Anlagen?



Unglaublich, da widmet dieser Ungläubige den 1000. Beitrag in diesem ehrenwerten Thread der Frage nach sanitären Anlagen.... 

@Harry: Klar, so ne Grillplatte kannste gerne mitbringen! 

Und Singlespeeden wird ohnehin völlig überbewertet.


----------



## Jozi (17. August 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Das hieße ja frühestens 19:30 Start?!
> 
> 
> Also an alle, die zum P3 kommen: Ihr seid zu früh, wenn ihr um 19:00 da seid!



Ich komme GEGEN 19.00. Das Wetter soll echt sommerlich sein.  
Gruß, Mila


----------



## Lupi (17. August 2005)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> BTW: Darf man(n) bei euch eigentlich noch mit ohne SingleSpeeder mitfahren?
> Wenn nicht, muß MeikGuyver noch wieder vier Kabelbinder bereitlegen




nein , bitte keine Kabelbinder. Nur geschaltetes Biken ist wahres biken. Singlespeed ist doch nur ein Modetrend der im Moment so richtig Wellen schlägt.




			
				Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Und Singlespeeden wird ohnehin völlig überbewertet.



Mein reden.





			
				Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe doch, der Herr Lupi bequemt sich auch zu erscheinen, oder hat der werte Herr wieder entspannende Stunden im Whirlpool geplant?



Mal sehen, ich verspreche nichts, wenn ich aber schon daran denke , das

1. geschraubt

2. gegrillt

3. voraussichtliche Abfahrt 23.00 Uhr sein wird.

na ja


----------



## Lupi (17. August 2005)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> Meik, Gibt's bei Euch im Haus auch irgendwo frauenkompatible sanitäre Anlagen?




ich wußte doch das alle Singlespeeder im Sitzen pinkeln. Nur Frauen eben nicht.


----------



## madbull (18. August 2005)

Urinella hat doch inzwischen sooooooo 'nen Bart...     

Ich denke, so sehr spät dürften wir gar nicht loskommen, denn viel zu schrauben gibt es nicht.

R2: Karotta bereite ich vor, dann noch zu machen: Innenlager reindrehen, Blatt an Kurbel, Kurbel an Innenlager, Pedale an Kurbel, Kette an Rad, Griffe an Lenker, Reifen auf Laufräder.

A2: Blatt an Kurbel, neue Kette (IST übrigens dieselbe Qualität wie die Weißstern 152, Alex - also OK so!)

A3: Hinterrad austauschen, vordere Bremsbeläge einführen.

Und Sissy habe ich schon fertig, die kriegt nur schnell 'ne neue Kette.




Ihr sehr also - das dürfte tatsächlich recht schnell gehen...


Ich weiß ja jetzt nicht, wer alles und mit wieviel Hunger kommt, aber ich zähle einfach mal auf, was ich da habe: Ein Pfund Bratwurst, ein paar Bier, Soßen, ein bisschen Brot, Kartoffelsalat. Wenn ihr großen Hunger habt, also am Besten einfach nach Wunsch mitbringen...  Vor allem Bier - wat weiß ich, was ihr so wegschlabbert...  

@1000Posts: Schon laaaange hinter uns - in den Anfangszeiten dieses Threads hat Harry immer mal wieder massig rausgelöscht...  

@Christian: Du Rebell, du Anti, du! Kaum fährt jeder Singlespeed wird einfach genau das Gegenteil gemacht...


----------



## bikegeissel (18. August 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Du kommst eine Stunde nach den anderen (18:30) und willst eine ganze Stunde? Das hieße ja frühestens 19:30 Start?!



Hm... OK, wir fahren hier gegen 16:45 Uhr los - sind ca. 17:30 Uhr am Skandi (Olvi Monteur Tuplapukki kaufen). ca. 17:45 auf dem Weg nach Timmendorf - sollten also eigentlich zwischen 18 und 18:15 Uhr bei Dir einschlagen...
Vorausgesetzt kein Stau



			
				Anus schrieb:
			
		

> ...1000. Beitrag...


Passt doch gut in den Thread - das adelt dieses Thema gewaltig als absolut Singlepseedy


----------



## *blacksheep* (18. August 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> A2: Blatt an Kurbel, neue Kette (IST übrigens dieselbe Qualität wie die Weißstern 152, Alex - also OK so!)



Nicht untertreiben! Das Innenlager muss raus! Und wieder rein!


----------



## *blacksheep* (18. August 2005)

Es gab schon andere Leute hier im Forum, die Kraft einer gewaltigen Anstrengung ihres Geistes auf diese Abwandlung meines -zugegeben verführerischen- Nicknames gekommen sind. Nichtsdestotrotz sind Sinngehalt und "Witz" weiterhin sehr fragwürdig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikegeissel (18. August 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Es gab schon andere Leute hier im Forum, die Kraft einer gewaltigen Anstrengung ihres Geistes auf diese Abwandlung meines -zugegeben verführerischen- Nicknames gekommen sind. Nichtsdestotrotz sind Sinngehalt und "Witz" weiterhin sehr fragwürdig.


Nunja - geistige Anstrengung und schlechte Witze werden ja eh völlig überbewertet


----------



## *blacksheep* (18. August 2005)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> Nunja - geistige Anstrengung und schlechte Witze werden ja eh völlig überbewertet



Jo, dat is wahr!  Bier jedoch wird keineswegs überbewertet. Und DAS kostet dich eins! Und zwar heute noch!


----------



## bikegeissel (18. August 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, dat is wahr!  Bier jedoch wird keineswegs überbewertet. Und DAS kostet dich eins! Und zwar heute noch!


Dann bringe ich mal ein paar Olvis mehr mit, falls(!) am Skandi nochmal Olvi im Kühlschrank steht - zur Not gibt's ja Alternativen...


----------



## madbull (18. August 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht untertreiben! Das Innenlager muss raus! Und wieder rein!


Ich liiiiiebe es, an Bikes Operationen vorzunehmen, die ich nie zuvor hatte - Experimente gewissermaßen...    


m. / Schrottie


----------



## Anfall (18. August 2005)

Dat heißt, ich kann heute mein Innelager- und Kurbelpinorrek mitnehmen und morgen am Fully rumschrauben? Wunderbest, wuuuuunderbest.

Und der Anus-Witz ist wirklich lustig. Doch doch, ganz lustig doll fein.


----------



## bikegeissel (18. August 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Und der Anus-Witz ist wirklich lustig. Doch doch, ganz lustig doll fein.


Toll... jetzt musst Du auch noch Bier mitbringen...
Nicht, dass unser Monteur voltrunken ist, bevor es auf's Bike geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupi (18. August 2005)

Bin dann doch leider etwas zu Spät nach Hause gekommen.

Ihr habt bestimmt einen Riesen Spaß.


----------



## bikegeissel (19. August 2005)

Ohja - schöne Grüße von Frau und Kind - Kind wurde kräftig geschüttelt, Frau hatte Spaß 
War mal wieder ein großes Erlebnis - der Mond war total kitschig und völlig überbewertet, genau wie Dunkelheitsfahrten total überbewertet werden 

@Janus: Dein A***s-Bier hast Du doch wohl nicht bei Meik im Kühlschrank vergessen, oder?


----------



## *blacksheep* (19. August 2005)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> @Janus: Dein A***s-Bier hast Du doch wohl nicht bei
> Meik im Kühlschrank vergessen, oder?



Sicher verwahrt eben. MeikGuyver würde diese Bierdosen mit seinem Leben verteidigen. 

Und bis zum nächsten Sunsetride sind die Dosen dann auch richtig temperiert.


----------



## madbull (22. August 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher verwahrt eben. MeikGuyver würde diese Bierdosen mit seinem Leben verteidigen.
> 
> Und bis zum nächsten Sunsetride sind die Dosen dann auch richtig temperiert.


Soll ich die leeren Dosen echt noch in den Kühlschrank stellen?    


Übrigens waren wir am vergangenen Donnerstag so viel wie noch nie - 11 Teilnehmer!    


Olaf - wo bleibt das Gruppenbild?    


@A3: Donnerstag früher, Steuersatz austauschen?


----------



## Thol (22. August 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Olaf - wo bleibt das Gruppenbild?



kommt Zeit, kommt Bild(er) 






Gruß
Olaf


----------



## Anfall (22. August 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> @A3: Donnerstag früher, Steuersatz austauschen?



Indeed, little boy. 18:30?

Und ein sehr schönes "Parktoolversenker"-Bild


----------



## endorphin80 (25. August 2005)

entgegen aller Ankündigungen... bin ich zwar morgen in der Nähe, aber nicht dabei....

... Besuch, Frau und ich werden wohl mal Sandworld unsicher machen...

...sorry Alex(Danke für das Angebot.../...ich hoffe nächste Woche klappt alles wie wirs uns das denken.../... was macht dein EBB?)

Achso... Meik weiss schon bescheid...
... wer von euch noch ne megapornosuperdupersabberknabberhoppsassa "UNION Schraubkranznabe" zum pimpen seines Bikes braucht... ...ich habe noch Zwei!(neu/unbentutz/schwer...)

Viel Spass...


Vielleicht sehe ich Euch ja morgen in Travemünde!


----------



## *blacksheep* (25. August 2005)

endorphin! schrieb:
			
		

> was macht dein EBB?



Es hat sich festgeknackt.


----------



## Anfall (25. August 2005)

endorphin! schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sehe ich Euch ja morgen in Travemünde!



21:24 an der Uhr. Wir sind pünktlich, ihr auch?

Du willst deiner Regierung wirklich diesen Haufen von Arschgeigen antun? Naja, liegt wohl am Vornamen...


----------



## madbull (25. August 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Es hat sich festgeknackt.


Nee, ne?! Die haben das tatsächlich auch nicht gelöst bekommen???     


@R1: Ich kann ja durchrufen, wenn wir am Skandi sind, dann könnt ihr euch schon mal auf den Weg zur Mole machen, die Chaoten-Crew dort zu treffen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (25. August 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, ne?! Die haben das tatsächlich auch nicht gelöst bekommen???



Ja, Du hast wirklich GANZE Arbeit geleistet!!! 






































Hehehe, noe, war noch gar nicht in der Werkstatt!


----------



## Oliver Linberg (25. August 2005)

Moin und schönen Gruß aus dem Deister,
Grüße an Thol und Rabbit - die Trails sind der Hammer!!!!!!!!!! teilweise echt gruselig. Bin alles gefahren - jetzt weiß ich erst wie gut meine Marzocchi ist ( das Scott auch!!!).
Viel Spaß beim Nightride und bis nächste Woche


----------



## Rabbit (25. August 2005)

Mahlzeit,

ich wünsche euch viel Spaß heute und drücke die Daumen, daß es trocken ist 
Ich kann heute, auch in anbetracht der eher unsicheren Wetterlage, nicht dabei sein!

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Anfall (25. August 2005)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit,
> 
> ich wünsche euch viel Spaß heute und drücke die Daumen, daß es trocken ist



Nein nein nein, das ist schonmal ein ganz ganz falscher Ansatz. Wie kann man ohne Regen, Modder und Dreck Spaß haben? 

Achja, Meich, ich bring heute mal Edition No.9 mit, halt schonmal die Gläser bereit.


----------



## madbull (25. August 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Nein nein nein, das ist schonmal ein ganz ganz falscher Ansatz. Wie kann man ohne Regen, Modder und Dreck Spaß haben?
> 
> Achja, Meich, ich bring heute mal Edition No.9 mit, halt schonmal die Gläser bereit.


Matsch werden wir haben - endlich mal wieder!  
Musste aber auch - mein "Nacht der lebenden Toten" Shirt soll schließlich auf gar keinen Fall sauber bleiben...  
Das Regengebiet dagegen ist schon jetzt fast vorbei, heute Abend erwarten uns nurmehr maximal kurze Schauer...  

Verdammt - wieso weiß ich nicht, was die "Edition No. 9" ist?!     Unabhängige Abfüllung?
Egal - Adäquate Gläser sind gespült und stehen bereit. Und der Rest vom "Old Course St. Andrews" auch...    

@A2: Heißt das, wir müssen diese jede Grenze zu akustischer Belästigung überschreitende Knackorgie heute schon wieder ertragen?!?


----------



## *blacksheep* (26. August 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Matsch werden wir haben - endlich mal wieder!
> Musste aber auch - mein "Nacht der lebenden Toten" Shirt soll schließlich auf gar keinen Fall sauber bleiben...
> Das Regengebiet dagegen ist schon jetzt fast vorbei, heute Abend erwarten uns nurmehr maximal kurze Schauer...
> 
> ...



SOVIEL Matsch war´s nun dann doch nicht, herrlichstes Nightridewetterchen. Ein wenig sandig, ok, aber mehr nicht. Der Herr Lupi hat mal wieder echt was verpasst. Aber die Verpflichtungen evolutionsbiologischer Natur entschuldigen natürlich das Fernbleiben...  

Ja, das Knacken. Da kriegt die Formel "Kanack attack" ja wieder eine ganz neue Bedeutung. Aber ganz fernab vom Film. Wie dem auch sei, sollte Kalle nach den 10-Jahres-Feierlichkeiten in die Gänge kommen, ist die Knackorgie demnächst beendet. Aber Alex3´s Freilauf hat doch auch was. 

Zum Glück bin ich auf der Heimreise, dank der Tatsache, dass ich Janny noch nach Buchholz gebracht habe, den Hamburger Terrorfahndungskontrollen respektive Strassensperren entgangen. Stellt Euch mal vor, die hätten mich mein Rad vom Dach holen und mich eine Runde fahren lassen, das Knacken hätte sicherlich darauf hingedeutet, dass der Kanonendosenrahmen in Wirklichkeit eine mit vielen Nägeln versehene Splitterbombe sei. Dann gute Nacht. Tztztz, was so ein kleines Gespräch an einer Bushaltestelle so bewirken kann...

Naja, noch steht Hamburg ja. 

So, jetzt aber ab ins Bettchen.


----------



## madbull (26. August 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> SOVIEL Matsch war´s nun dann doch nicht, herrlichstes Nightridewetterchen. Ein wenig sandig, ok, aber mehr nicht. Der Herr Lupi hat mal wieder echt was verpasst. Aber die Verpflichtungen evolutionsbiologischer Natur entschuldigen natürlich das Fernbleiben...
> 
> Ja, das Knacken. Da kriegt die Formel "Kanack attack" ja wieder eine ganz neue Bedeutung. Aber ganz fernab vom Film. Wie dem auch sei, sollte Kalle nach den 10-Jahres-Feierlichkeiten in die Gänge kommen, ist die Knackorgie demnächst beendet. Aber Alex3´s Freilauf hat doch auch was.
> 
> ...



Mann Alex - du hattest wohl noch ein Bierchen im Kühlschrank? Oder war's der Mond? Oder die Nicolai-Website?!?  

Die anderen beiden sind jedenfalls seit noch nicht einmal einer Stunde weg! Nach spätnächtlicher Schraubersession ist A2 mit einem Bike entlaufen, dessen neue Kurbeln wohl bis zu dessen nächsten Einsatz nächste Woche für wirklich angenehme Träume (und haptische Erfahrungen) sorgen werden...  Und Mila wird wohl erst gegen  Zwei zu Hause eintreffen, immerhin gut beleuchtet von Paulmann und Mega-Akku...


Es war mal wieder einer der besonders genialen, einmaligen, NIGHT-Rides...!!!   


Bilder folgen!!!


----------



## Anfall (26. August 2005)

Das Regengebiet war heute Nacht wirklich nur über Tdf, in Eutin war's knochentrocken. Schön. Merkwürdig. Geil. Alles irgendwie, der gesamte Abend.

Vor Alex2 habe ich jetzt allerdings etwas Angst, vor allem ob seines Textes hier im Forum und ob der ICQ-Nachrichten. Klingt wirklich verdammt stark nach einer Bier-Mond-Nicolai-Mischung. Fein fein.

Und danke nochmal, Meich , die ersten XTs, schlicht, glänzend, geil  
Achja, Fixie ohne Klickies dürfte nicht gerade Erfolg versprechend werden, oder?


----------



## *blacksheep* (26. August 2005)

Och Leutchen, ihr wisst doch, dass ich im Jahr die Menge Alkohol zu mir nehme, die ihr in den letzten 48 Stunden verkonsumiert habt. 

So, und jetzt klick mal hier drauf.

Dann seid ihr am Puls der Zeit.

Gute Nacht und süsse Träume.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (27. August 2005)

Mila hat mal wieder geniale Bilder geschossen!

Harry - du kannst dir schon mal vorsorglich in den Ar$ch beißen...  


Der lebende Tote himself...







Zwei, die sich (irgendwie nicht wirklich offensichtlich ) freuten über American Peanuts...






Unser Janny - wie er leibt und lebt! Wer sonst hätte ihn genau SO verewigen können?






Skandinavisches Bier auf der Mole - das wöchentliche MUSS...






Tja - was soll ich dazu sagen? Danke, Mila, für dieses Bild....






Stimmuuuuuung!






"An dem Schrotthaufen soll ich noch mitten in der Nacht rumschrauben?
Was tut man nicht alles für ein Glas vom 23-jährigen limitierten Glenfarclas in Fassstärke!"






Deore-Schrott ab - fast neue 730er XT ran - da lacht der Singlespeed-Schrauber!






Verbesserung um mindestens 1.000.000%!






So glücklich schaut ein armer Student, dessen feuchter Kurbeltraum gerade unerwartet wahr wurde...



​


----------



## Anfall (27. August 2005)

Ahahahaha, der Blick von Janus, köstlich, grandios, ich krieg mich hier nicht mehr ein  Wie ein treudoofer Dackel, geil geil geil 
Und dass von mir ein Foto gemacht wurde, habe ich gar nicht mitbekommen.

Klasse Bilder, wie immer. Sehr sehr schön


----------



## madbull (28. August 2005)

*ANKÜNDIGUNG!*

In Zukunft wird der N.RIDE um die Winzigkeit von 15 Minuten später starten, damit Mila (als regelmäßige Teilnehmerin) weiterhin teilnehmen kann! Harry - könntest du das bitte im Thread-Titel korrigieren? Ab dieser Woche also:

*19:15*


Diesen Donnerstag kann übrigens auch wieder bei mir aufschlagen, wer will, so ab 17:15. Anfalls Schrottscheese wird endgültig auf Vordermann gebracht - hoffentlich...    
Und eventuelle Zweifler (was den rechtzeitigen Start des Nightrides ob dieser Tatsache angeht) mögen beruhigt sein: Er kommt diesmal extra BESONDERS früh...  

























Pics by Andreas (mate of endorphin!)


----------



## Jozi (29. August 2005)

@ Meik: vilen Dank für den Termin 19:15!


Die Fotos  by Andreas sind einfach klasse!


----------



## Holiday (29. August 2005)

@madbull

Wenn das mutti sieht...im wohnzimmer son dreck zu machen   ....ohweier

ciao
holiday


----------



## endorphin80 (30. August 2005)

Ach Quatsch...

Mutti bringt einfach noch ein bissl Kupferpaste und Srühfett mit...

...dann lohnt es sich wenigstens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (1. September 2005)

Jiiieeehaaaaa! Ich fahre wieder Schalter!


----------



## endorphin80 (1. September 2005)

Licht....schalter?


EDIT sagt: Dann nimm wenigstens aktuelle bilders! Nicht die mit den Mallets!  

Was ist das eigentlich für ne Padalmischung?


----------



## *blacksheep* (2. September 2005)

endorphin! schrieb:
			
		

> Licht....schalter?
> 
> 
> EDIT sagt: Dann nimm wenigstens aktuelle bilders! Nicht die mit den Mallets!
> ...



Aber die Storck-Griffe! Das Beste, WO gibt! 

Aber mal was anderes: Was hält unser MeikGuyver denn von einer Fatty-Starrgabel im Nicolai? Könnte die Gabel ruckzuck aus den Niederlanden an den Start kriegen und ich denke mal, dass Kalle die problemlos in Rahmenfarbe eloxiert kriegt, irgendwie, oder?


----------



## madbull (2. September 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die Storck-Griffe! Das Beste, WO gibt!
> 
> Aber mal was anderes: Was hält unser MeikGuyver denn von einer Fatty-Starrgabel im Nicolai? Könnte die Gabel ruckzuck aus den Niederlanden an den Start kriegen und ich denke mal, dass Kalle die problemlos in Rahmenfarbe eloxiert kriegt, irgendwie, oder?


1. Die STORCK-Griffe sind funktionell das Beste, DAS man kriegen kann.  Und ihrer Klasse (Griffe mit kleinem Knubbel innen) sowieso - weil die einzigen.  
2. Dass die Fatty eine geniale Starrgabel ist, nach der sich viele Singlespeeder, die es besonders HART mögen die Finger lecken, hatte ich ja schon erwähnt. Dergleichen, dass ich finde, dass diese Gabel perfekt zum Nicolai-Rahmen passen würde - dickes fettes Alu für dickes fettes Alu.  
3. Außerdem: Wenn etwas an deinem zukünftigen Bike defektanfällig sein würde, dann eine Federforke!
4. Frag doch einfach sofort bei Kalle nach, ob sie die Gabel miteloxieren würden - und falls ja: 


Mann - ich bin gespannt auf die Bilder der Flick-Aktion an der Mole gestern Abend, vor allem die von Helge...


----------



## endorphin80 (2. September 2005)

Porno-ich-mach-den-Flicken-von-Außen-auf-den-Mantel-Helge


----------



## madbull (2. September 2005)

Und da sind sie auch schon!


"Hmmmm...  Platt. Und jetzt? Und was ist das für ein komisches Alurohr?"






"Ich tu einfach mal so, als wäre nichts passiert - 
und Harry merkt eh nichts, der fällt ja vor Müdigkeit schon fast im Stehen um..."






Währenddessen ist der Rest, beleuchtet durch feinst gewobene Netze...






... mit einem schwerwiegenderen Fall beschäftigt: Platten am zu diesem Zeitpunkt 
noch nicht herausnehmbar gedeuchten Hinterrad von Anfalls Ginger.






Doch: "Das geht!" meint der wack're Schrauber und legt los!






René: Dir ist aber schon bewusst, dass dein Swisstool diese Aktion erheblich vereinfacht und verkürzt hätte?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Porno-ich-mach-den-Flicken-von-Außen-auf-den-Mantel-Helge hat sich inzwischen seinen neuen Namen verdient...






... und verlässt uns wie gewohnt an dieser Stelle - zum Pump-It-Home ...   




Alle Fotos von Jozi/Mila!​

Hach - das war wieder schön, und lustig...


----------



## Anfall (2. September 2005)

Der hat das wirklich gemacht, oder? Das waren keine Nachwirkungen vom Bier, der hat wirklich seinen Flicken auf seinen Super Moto gepappt, oder?

Die ersten beiden Bildüberschriften: Top

Achja und an Rénè auch noch ein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 von mir, du und dein "Du hast ja nur nach einem 14er Schlüssel gefragt, nicht nach einem Swisstool..."


----------



## *blacksheep* (2. September 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> ​



Muhaahaaa, same procedure as every year, James: Meik pumpt, während die anderen sich an kühlem Gerstensaft laben! So muss das sein. Irgendwie könnte man da bald mal ein Gewohnheitsrecht von ableiten.  ICH jedenfalls, lasse meine Platten NUR noch von MeikGuyver beheben. Noblesse oblige!


----------



## bikegeissel (2. September 2005)

Da freu ich mich ja wieder auf Donnerstag 
Urlaub beendet - Carotta, N.RIDE, Bier


----------



## Anfall (5. September 2005)

Oh man, diese Famila-Kette ist ja wohl unglaublich schei$$e. Zwei Km vor meiner Wohnung in Kiel reißt das schei$$ Ding, als ich gerade am berghochwiegetritten war. Und natürlich habe ich keienrlei Werkzeug in Kiel, weil alles in Malente ist, hell yeah.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (5. September 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Oh man, diese Famila-Kette ist ja wohl unglaublich schei$$e. Zwei Km vor meiner Wohnung in Kiel reißt das schei$$ Ding, als ich gerade am berghochwiegetritten war. Und natürlich habe ich keienrlei Werkzeug in Kiel, weil alles in Malente ist, hell yeah.


Tja - that's life, dear...   
Auch DIESE Erfahrung muss halt jeder Singlespeeder irgendwann mal machen...    

Alte Kette rauf - oder: KMC Z410 für 8 von BOC. Oder halt die von Famila wieder rauf - und jemanden vernieten lassen, der etwas davon versteht...


----------



## Anfall (5. September 2005)

Alte Kette rauf? Gerne. liegt in Malente. Zu BOC? Gerne, liegt 15 km entfernt. Nönö, ich lasse mir einfach heute Abend eine neue Kette und einen Kettennieter von Fahrradfrucht mitbringen und dann passt des scho, hauptsache ich komme morgen irgendwie wieder nach Hause.


----------



## madbull (5. September 2005)

Na, dann mal sehen, wie lang die wohl halten wird...   


Von diesem Donnerstag an wird es übrigens wieder wie gewohnt um 

*19:00*

losegehen (Harry - dürfte ich bitten?  )


----------



## Anfall (5. September 2005)

Solange, bis ich sie gegen eine stabilere Kette austauschen werde.

Und die Änderung in 19:15 hat sich ja richtig gelohnt...


----------



## bikegeissel (5. September 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Na, dann mal sehen, wie lang die wohl halten wird...
> 
> 
> Von diesem Donnerstag an wird es übrigens wieder wie gewohnt um
> ...



Wie jetzt?
Ich hatte mich schon drauf eingestellt, zur gleichen Zeit wie immer loszufahren und dadurch jetzt immer pünktlich zu sein...
Fährt Mila jetzt ab sofort doch nicht mehr mit?


----------



## madbull (5. September 2005)

Im Gegenteil, sie kann nur wieder pünktlich sein...  


Aber an mir soll's nicht liegen - wir können gern auch um 19:15 starten, wenn es die Mehrheit so will...


----------



## hurtig (5. September 2005)

Ich musste nur 2 mal nachpumpen auf dem weg : ) hab leider nicht gesehen, dass noch ein scharfer flintstein im dem mantel steckte.....kommt wenn der blöde Stein durchsichtig ist ^^ ( Ansonsten wäre mein Flicken absolut dich gewesen). 
Habe dafür jetzt vorne wieder meine contis raufgezogen....und mich bei Schwalbe über die Miese Qualität ihrer Reifen beschwert ! Mal sehn obs was bringt. 

Bis DONNERSTAG JUNX.
ABER DIESMAL WILL ICH NEN 27 SCHNITT SEHN !


----------



## Anfall (5. September 2005)

hurtig schrieb:
			
		

> ABER DIESMAL WILL ICH NEN 27 SCHNITT SEHN !



Anmeldungen für Team "Schnitt 20" bitte bis spätestens Mittwoch an mich. Bei uns fährt dann auch ein Service-Wagen der Firma Mavic mit, um eventuell auftretende Plattfüße sofort zu beheben.


----------



## Holiday (5. September 2005)

Servus....bike-kameraden

öhmm seit ihr oder sonst wer auch anderswo unterwegs ?

vielleicht lassen sich strecken empfehlen ?

ciao
holiday


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (6. September 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> 4. Frag doch einfach sofort bei Kalle nach, ob sie die Gabel miteloxieren würden - und falls ja:



Eloxieren ist bei schon mal lackiertem Alu NICHT möglich. Pulvern wäre stattdessen die Möglichkeit. Laut Micha soll das optisch kaum einen Unterschied machen.


----------



## bikegeissel (6. September 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Anmeldungen für Team "Schnitt 20" bitte bis spätestens Mittwoch an mich. Bei uns fährt dann auch ein Service-Wagen der Firma Mavic mit, um eventuell auftretende Plattfüße sofort zu beheben.



Anmeldung - 1 Person - 1 Gang 
27'er Schnitt mit 38/16 ist sogar für mich als Hochfrequenztreter nicht machbar... Außerdem kann man dann kein Bier während des Bikens trinken - das schüttelt zu sehr und das Bier wird schaumig


----------



## madbull (6. September 2005)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> Anmeldung - 1 Person - 1 Gang
> 27'er Schnitt mit 38/16 ist sogar für mich als Hochfrequenztreter nicht machbar... Außerdem kann man dann kein Bier während des Bikens trinken - das schüttelt zu sehr und das Bier wird schaumig


Im Magen auch...   

Dieses Mal wird es übrigens kein solches Rennen wie letztes Mal geben, wenn ich merke, dass einige nicht wirklich mitkommen! Die Raser können dann gern vorfahren, wenn sie wissen wo es langgeht, aber sollen sich nicht als den Haupttrupp verstehen, sondern als Ausbüxer...    

27 mit 38/16 ist tatsächlich fast unmöglich...   


Zur Zeit: Wir starten irgendwann zwischen 19:00 und 19:15, würde ich sagen. Wer noch ein wenig schnacken will vorher, kommt halt eher gegen 19:00, wer lieber gleich los will, um 19:15. Und R2 ist am besten spätestens um 19:10 bei MIR, um Karotta abzuholen.

@A2: Kein Unterschied?!?


----------



## Holiday (6. September 2005)

ahja..... ich haltet euch also nur in der Region von Timmendorfer Strand auf !?

ciao
holiday


----------



## Buff Daddy (6. September 2005)

Holiday schrieb:
			
		

> ahja..... ich haltet euch also nur in der Region von Timmendorfer Strand auf !?
> 
> ciao
> holiday




Nö, nich nur


----------



## hurtig (6. September 2005)

Holiday schrieb:
			
		

> ahja..... ich haltet euch also nur in der Region von Timmendorfer Strand auf !?
> 
> ciao
> holiday




moin holiday. nein ich z.b fahre auch in lübeck schwartau ahrensbök und überhaupt der einzugsbereich von schwartau. wenn du lust auf ne tour hast meld dich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hurtig (6. September 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Im Magen auch...
> Dieses Mal wird es übrigens kein solches Rennen wie letztes Mal geben, wenn ich merke, dass einige nicht wirklich mitkommen! Die Raser können dann gern vorfahren, wenn sie wissen wo es langgeht, aber sollen sich nicht als den Haupttrupp verstehen, sondern als Ausbüxer...
> 27 mit 38/16 ist tatsächlich fast unmöglich...
> ----> müsst halt mal reintreten....oder kauft euch nen Gang
> ...


----------



## madbull (6. September 2005)

hurtig schrieb:
			
		

> madbull schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anfall (6. September 2005)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> Anmeldung - 1 Person - 1 Gang
> 27'er Schnitt mit 38/16 ist sogar für mich als Hochfrequenztreter nicht machbar... Außerdem kann man dann kein Bier während des Bikens trinken - das schüttelt zu sehr und das Bier wird schaumig



Klar, 38/16 wird's schwer, ich mit 35/16 habe da natürlich keinerlei Probleme mit, um das nochmal klarzustellen 

Wobei, nach den Touren diese Woche werde ich spätestens Freitag vollkommen platt vom Rad fallen...

Achja und Meich: den rauchigen 10er hast du ja selbst, 10er Highland oder 10er von einer Insel für Rechtsanwälte?

E: Ja, den Buff Daddy würde ich auch gerne mal kenne lernen, wie fährt sich denn so das Trek von Christian?


----------



## madbull (6. September 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> 35/16


Hat Ginger etwa Zahnausfall? Prügelt sich die Gute etwa, oder war's nur ein Weisheitszahn?    




			
				Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Achja und Meich: den rauchigen 10er hast du ja selbst, 10er Highland oder 10er von einer Insel für Rechtsanwälte?


Welcher Highland? Und Isle of Jura? Letzteren hatte ich vor einer Ewigkeit mal bei City probiert - da hatte er mir irgendwie nicht sooo gemundet - aber das soll nichts heißen, da war ich noch jung und unerfahren...   
Also mitbringen, beide - Tasting!


----------



## Anfall (6. September 2005)

36/15, 36/15, 36/15, irgendwann lerne ich das noch.

Highland ist der Glenmorangie, der andere der Isle of Jura. Ok, dann schleppe ich morgen beide mit aus Kiel


----------



## madbull (6. September 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> 36/15, 36/15, 36/15, irgendwann lerne ich das noch.


Und vielleicht solltest du mal einen Taschenrechner zur Hand nehmen und nachrechnen, wer der Singlespeeder mit der höchsten Übersetzung sein wird...  


(Ich fahre 38:16 wie R2, Christians Trek zählt nicht, weil Christian kein Singlespeeder mehr ist)


----------



## Anfall (6. September 2005)

Ihr 2,375, ich 2,4 und nu? Alex2 2,4444444 (so jedenfalls war's auf der Coladose, hatte die eigentlich Husten oder wieso hat die so gekrächst?), und was R1 fährt dürfte noch über der von A2 liegen, oder? Mal davon abgesehen, dass ich auf Grund, was schreibe ich hier eigentlich? Ich gehe duschen.


----------



## madbull (6. September 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr 2,375, ich 2,4 und nu? Alex2 2,4444444 (so jedenfalls war's auf der Coladose, hatte die eigentlich Husten oder wieso hat die so gekrächst?), und was R1 fährt dürfte noch über der von A2 liegen, oder? Mal davon abgesehen, dass ich auf Grund, was schreibe ich hier eigentlich? Ich gehe duschen.


Oh Mann...  

Alex2: 42:16 = 2,625:1  (wieso bitte 2,44444 - das wären ja 44:18?!?)
Buffy: 36:14 = 2,57:1
René1: Weiß nicht genau, glaube 42:16 oder 44:16, ziemlich hoch jedenfalls...   


Bei so 'nem bisschen Kopfrechnen kommst du schon derart ins Schwitzen, dass du stande pede duschen musst?!?


----------



## Anfall (6. September 2005)

Dann war's halt 42:16. Und nun? Wenn A2 und R1 morgen nicht dabei sind, habe ich die höchste Übersetzung. Wenn doch, dann nicht.


----------



## Buff Daddy (6. September 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> E: Ja, den Buff Daddy würde ich auch gerne mal kenne lernen, wie fährt sich denn so das Trek von Christian?




Hallo Anfall ,

das Trek ist einfach nur grausam. Wie das Paket öffnete erschrack ich erstmal. Ich habe mich gefragt wie man so ein einen traum von einem rad nur so verkommen lassen konnte ?
Der Hinterreifen aufgeplatzt , die Bremsen zeichneten sich durch nicht bremsen aus. Einfach nur furchtbar.

Aber so ein Singlespeeder ist schon toll. Endlich bin auch voll im Trend.

@ Meich: die Idee mit der Fähre vom Vorabend ist nicht schlecht, mal sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (6. September 2005)

Buff Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Der Hinterreifen aufgeplatzt.


Falls du ein paar Minuten früher Zeit hast, komm doch noch zu mir - ich habe noch genug Reifen liegen (Big Jim, King Jim, Marathon XR, WTB Slickasaurus, Tioga Factory DH R 2.10, Vertical Pro, ...), da kannst du dir gern einen aussuchen...


----------



## *blacksheep* (6. September 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr 2,375, ich 2,4 und nu? Alex2 2,4444444 (so jedenfalls war's auf der Coladose, hatte die eigentlich Husten oder wieso hat die so gekrächst?)



2.4:1? Weichei, Warmduscher! Mach-mir-den-EPO-Lance-Hochfrequenztreter! 

Ich fahre 2,625:1, was einem Kraftpaket wie mir Mach-mir-den-Ulle-Niederfrequenztreter entgegenkommt. 

Die Coladose litt tatsächlich unter einer mittelschweren Erkältung, angesteckt wurde sie von einem nichtsnutzigen Möchtegern-Mach-mir-den-Ulles-Bruder-Laufräderfalschrummontierer-Pseudo-Mechaniker namens MeikGuyver, dem ich zum nächsten Nightride Mundschutz und Einmalhandschuhe mitbringen werde.  Nichtsdestotrotz ist die Coladose nun unwiderruflich kontaminiert und muss entsorgt werden. 

Der Nachfolgerin wird übrigens eine Übersetzung von 2,444:1 angedacht. Dann klappt´s auch mit den Bergen.  Fraglich ist noch, ob es Stöckelschuhe oder Sandalen werden. Mal schauen.


----------



## Anfall (6. September 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Mach-mir-den-EPO-Lance-Hochfrequenztreter!



*******, zu lang als Benutzertitel.
Aber ich persönlich stehe ja mehr auf Sandalen mit hochgezogenen schwarzen Socken. Und womit gedenkst du nun an den Ausfahrtel teilzunehmen? Gar nicht, oder, was noch schlimmer wäre, mit einem Schalter?

@Buff: Na, solange der Steuersatz kein Spiel hat...


----------



## *blacksheep* (6. September 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Und womit gedenkst du nun an den Ausfahrtel teilzunehmen? Gar nicht, oder, was noch schlimmer wäre, mit einem Schalter?



Also ich finde, Fahrräder -ob nun Singlespeeder oder Schalter- werden im Besonderen, wie auch Allgemeinen tatsächlich etwas überbewertet. Mein Arzt riet mir ohnehin zu mehr Joggen. Dann kann ich dann endlich die 379 Joggingschuhe gebührend einsetzen. 

Sollter der Herr Lumpi mit von der Partie sein, dürfte der Schnitt von starken 27km/h ohnehin auf deren 17 sinken, da kann ich locker im GA1 Bereich nebenher laufen.


----------



## madbull (6. September 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> mon lolita


Das heißt "ma lolita", cretin!    

Und das [/U]... (andersrum natürlich) machste direkt um den Text, dann haste die Link-Unterstreichung in derselben Farbe.    

@A2: Word!


----------



## Lupi (6. September 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde, Fahrräder -ob nun Singlespeeder oder Schalter- werden im Besonderen, wie auch Allgemeinen tatsächlich etwas überbewertet. Mein Arzt riet mir ohnehin zu mehr Joggen. Dann kann ich dann endlich die 379 Joggingschuhe gebührend einsetzen.
> 
> Sollter der Herr Lumpi mit von der Partie sein, dürfte der Schnitt von starken 27km/h ohnehin auf deren 17 sinken, da kann ich locker im GA1 Bereich nebenher laufen.




Lol Lol, 

also was denn nun ? Joggen oder fahren ? 27 im Schnitt kann ich leider nicht bieten. Aber wenn Du joggen willst kann ich versuchen nebenher zu fahren und Dir ab und an die Wasserflasche reichen.

Aber da wahrscheinlich wieder so gerast wird , oder sich das Feld in 2 Teile aufteilt will ich kein Klotz am Bein sein.


----------



## Anfall (6. September 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Das heißt "ma lolita", cretin!
> 
> Und das [/U]... (andersrum natürlich) machste direkt um den Text, dann haste die Link-Unterstreichung in derselben Farbe.
> 
> @A2: Word!




Ma klingt unfranzösisch, also ist das *******. Dann lieber mon, oder gleich Monèt, oder Mâgarinnerié

Und will ich die Links wirklich in der selben Farbe unterstricht haben? Will ich das?

E: Nein Christian, nicht lol lol, es muss lol rofl heißen, oder ololololo. Und ich will.


----------



## Rabbit (6. September 2005)

Ich habe diesen Donnerstag definitiv keine Zeit. 
Man muß halt Prioritäten setzen!


----------



## *blacksheep* (6. September 2005)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Lol Lol,
> 
> also was denn nun ? Joggen oder fahren ? 27 im Schnitt kann ich leider nicht bieten. Aber wenn Du joggen willst kann ich versuchen nebenher zu fahren und Dir ab und an die Wasserflasche reichen.
> 
> Aber da wahrscheinlich wieder so gerast wird , oder sich das Feld in 2 Teile aufteilt will ich kein Klotz am Bein sein.



Wasserflasche: Ja, das ist doch mal ne gute Idee. 

Im Übrigen: Das Feld in zwei Teile teilen. Super Idee! Wir machen in Zukunft donnerstags einfach ZWEI Touren in TDF, die eine Tour führt IM Uhrzeigersinn von A nach B, die andere GEGEN den Uhrzeigersinn. Und unterwegs trifft man sich dann in Travemünde, die schnellere Gruppe hat 20 Kilometer bis dahin, die Fettsack-Lullerrunde eben nur 10 Kilometer, und nach dem gemeinsamen Bierchen fährt jede Gruppe ihres weiteren Weges. Toll. Innovativ. Lecker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfall (6. September 2005)

Ok, ich frage für die schnelle Tour mal bei Powerbar wegen Verpflegungsstand nach, Alex2, du übernimmst die Zeitmessung, Christian kümmert sich um die Streckenposten.


----------



## Netghost (7. September 2005)

Moin Leute,

jaaa ich hab mich lange nicht mehr gemeldet, ich weiß. aber mich gibts auch noch, und da ich demnächst mal wieder Urlaub habe wollte ich fragen wies mit Mitfahrgelegenheiten nach TDF aussieht? Und die Idee mit den den zwei gruppen von janus find ich gut da ich konditionstechnisch nicht mehr so gut dabei bin wie früher, kommt davon wenn man nicht das Jahr durchgehend fährt.


----------



## Anfall (7. September 2005)

Es lebt! Na, da bin ich ja mal gespannt, ob ich dich mal zu Gesicht bekommen werde  Genug Leute von HH aus dürften ja fahren.


----------



## *blacksheep* (7. September 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich persönlich stehe ja mehr auf Sandalen mit hochgezogenen schwarzen Socken.



Danke, Alex.

Endlich jemand, der Tacheles redet. Ich war ja nie als sehr entschlussfreudig bekannt, aber nun ist´s entschieden: Sandalen mit hochgezogenen schwarzen Socken. Die perfekte Wahl, da brauch ich gar nicht mehr lange rumüberlegen. Und ob meiner grazilen Kompaktheit? Drauf g´schi$$en! 

Ach, diese schwarzen Socken, seufz...


----------



## madbull (7. September 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, diese schwarzen Socken, seufz...


Was DU brauchst, ist eindeutig das, sogar in deiner Rahmenfarbe:





http://search.stores.ebay.de/search...lorid=5&fp=0&st=1&fsoo=1&fsop=1&submit=Finden

Rechts UND Links. Mindestens.


----------



## endorphin80 (7. September 2005)

Poser...

...du und diese Gabel...

...mit Dir werd ich nicht mehr fahren!


Dir reichen meine neidvollen Blicke auf die Eddi wohl nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfall (7. September 2005)

Da sind aber mal wirklich ein sehr schönes Paar Socken, also echt mal so wirklich, also huiuiui, also lecker.


----------



## *blacksheep* (7. September 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Was DU brauchst, ist eindeutig das, sogar in deiner Rahmenfarbe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rechts und links, klar. Gibt´s das nicht auch noch als Cockring?


----------



## *blacksheep* (7. September 2005)

rene.kuehnel schrieb:
			
		

> Poser...
> 
> ...du und diese Gabel...
> 
> ...



Einmal in die Eddi geblickt, vermagst Du die schwarzen Socken nicht mehr zu sehn. Ist doch ganz einfach. Musst eben blicktechnisch nur die richtige Reihenfolge einhalten.


----------



## Netghost (7. September 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Es lebt! Na, da bin ich ja mal gespannt, ob ich dich mal zu Gesicht bekommen werde  Genug Leute von HH aus dürften ja fahren.



Ja es lebt *g* Aber so wie ich madbull kenne werde ich nach der tour nicht mehr leben, oder nur noch ganz wenig  

/: Öhm Janus wie kommts das du miteinemal in einem Racingteam mitfährst? du hast dein RR doch nicht etwa mit *ernsthaften* absichten damals gekauft? *me runs ganz ganz schnell*


----------



## Holiday (7. September 2005)

hurtig schrieb:
			
		

> moin holiday. nein ich z.b fahre auch in lübeck schwartau ahrensbök und überhaupt der einzugsbereich von schwartau. wenn du lust auf ne tour hast meld dich!


Servus !
da lässt sich drüber reden....

Kannst du mal bitte die Region genauer umschreiben, wo du dich aufhälst ? 

ciao
holiday


----------



## hurtig (7. September 2005)

moin holiday. wohnhaft bin ich in schwartau. fahre alles was 30 km einzugsbereich hat. vll auch etwas mehr oder weniger.
schreib mir sonst eine email. pm...

bis dann


----------



## gnss (7. September 2005)

wie weit ist dieser ominöse parkplatz p3 eigentlich von der bahn entfernt?


----------



## madbull (8. September 2005)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> wie weit ist dieser ominöse parkplatz p3 eigentlich von der bahn entfernt?


Ca. 2 km. Zug kommt gegen 18:25 in Timmendorf an. Anfahrtskizze:


----------



## *blacksheep* (8. September 2005)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> wie weit ist dieser ominöse parkplatz p3 eigentlich von der bahn entfernt?



Generell würde ich vorschlagen, Du nutzt die Gelegenheit und lässt Dich von mir mitnehmen. Ein Plätzchen für Bike und Biker ist Dir in meinem Gefährt sicher.  Leider bin ich jedoch heute abend nicht mit am Start, sodass ich Dir da nicht weiterhelfen kann. 

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## gnss (8. September 2005)

danke für das angebot, heute nimmt mich bikegeissel mit. 
brauche ich in timmendorf stollenreifen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (8. September 2005)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> danke für das angebot, heute nimmt mich bikegeissel mit.
> brauche ich in timmendorf stollenreifen?



Schön, bikegeissel ist einfach ne Wucht! 

Stollenreifen werden völlig überbewertet und Du hast ja gestern sehen dürfen, wohin der beste Stollenreifen der Welt führt.


----------



## madbull (8. September 2005)

@René1: Könntest du bitte die UNION-Naben heute nochmal mitbringen (Oder hat Alex3 die schon??)? Soll, falls es passt, eventuell an meinen Renner...


----------



## Anfall (8. September 2005)

Mit der Union habe ich nichts zu tun, ich wähle ungültig.
Achja und heute Abend wird nur eine kaledonische Köstlichkeit anwesend sein, mehr hat in meinen Rucksack gestern nicht reingepasst 
MeinFleisch lebt noch? Ein kaltes Bierchen hast du auch noch? Wunderbest 
Achja und heute bringe ich definitv Thilo mit.


----------



## madbull (8. September 2005)

Na endlich bequemt sich der Faulpelz mal wieder...  

Dein Fleisch ist noch da, klar. Sind aber nur zwei Scheiben (300 Gramm). Was ihr zwei darüber hinaus schmausen wollt, müsst ihr noch mitbringen.
Bier habe ich aber da.


----------



## Anfall (8. September 2005)

Isch waiß, isch essen glaisch Nudäln, Thilo bringen mit Wurstchen. Alles pärfäkt!


----------



## Waxweazle (8. September 2005)

Was soll das denn heißen    
Nein, aber Bauch hat recht, ich komm tatsächlich wieder mal nach TDF    
Achso, Meik ... ich hab noch nen Rahmen samt Gabel (Giant-Boulder-Alu) von Anno 1995 oder so ... bekomm da 1. die Kurbel nicht ab, zweitens das Innenlage dann wohl auch nicht raus und drittens brauch ich innovative Vorschläge wie ich daraus günstig ein Singlespeeder bekomme  Jaja, du liest richtig    
Und wenn du ma nix zu tun hast, gebe ich den bei in Auftrag  Pimp my old GiantFahrradrahmen *gg*
Aber wie gesagt ... günstig wäre nicht schlecht, denn ich brauche noch ne Menge Geld für meine Bude  Zieh ja nun auch nach Kiel  (Ab 1.10.05)   

Also ????

Sehn uns dann nachher und schnabbulieren erstma nen Ründchen *gg*

EDIT: Ich habe noch V Brakes, Vorder und Hinterrad, wobei beim Hintterrad noch 2 Speichen gerissen sind ... aber Deore Naben 9fach!
Puh, und was noch ?? Lenker auch ... Vorbau is auch dabei noch, sieht zwar nicht so hübsch aus, is aber erstma dabei ... Sonst muss ich ma schaun, Sattel auch ... denke ich ... doch doch!


----------



## *blacksheep* (8. September 2005)

Waxweazle schrieb:
			
		

> Achso, Meik ... ich hab noch nen Rahmen samt Gabel (Giant-Boulder-Alu) von Anno 1995 oder so ... bekomm da 1. die Kurbel nicht ab, zweitens das Innenlage dann wohl auch nicht raus und drittens brauch ich innovative Vorschläge wie ich daraus günstig ein Singlespeeder bekomme



Ähmmm...

Du weisst, dass Meik in einem früheren Leben den Titel "Schrotti" verliehen bekam?! Und der hat weiss Gott auch heute noch Bestand! 

Innovative Vorschläge hat Meik jedoch immer parat, eine prall gefüllte Geldbörse vorausgesetzt.


----------



## madbull (8. September 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Ähmmm...
> 
> Du weisst, dass Meik in einem früheren Leben den Titel "Schrotti" verliehen bekam?! Und der hat weiss Gott auch heute noch Bestand!


Aus Schrott machte er Gold, und aus Gold Schrott...   

m. *dergeradeunterderduschehöllentournachgespielthat-undesgarnichtsoschlimmfandimgegenteil*


----------



## *blacksheep* (8. September 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> *dergeradeunterderduschehöllentournachgespielthat-undesgarnichtsoschlimmfandimgegenteil*



Wurde auch mal Zeit, dass Du Dir die Beine rasierst.  


Also "Dusche" und "Höllentour" assoziiere ich höchstens noch mit der Beinrasur-Szene mit Rolf Aldag. Aber Du klärst uns arme Unwissenden doch sicherlich auf, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (9. September 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Wurde auch mal Zeit, dass Du Dir die Beine rasierst.
> 
> 
> Also "Dusche" und "Höllentour" assoziiere ich höchstens noch mit der Beinrasur-Szene mit Rolf Aldag. Aber Du klärst uns arme Unwissenden doch sicherlich auf, oder?


Es ging eher um die Szene (oder wurde nur darüber gesprochen und es nicht gezeigt? ) mit der *Bürste *- nur dass ich statt dieser die Fingernägel benutzt habe...


----------



## Anfall (9. September 2005)

_Ganz ehrlich, wenn ich mich zwei Tage nicht geduscht habe... Ich finde, ich rieche dann ganz geil!_
_Bäh, wonach riecht meine Hand denn so? Ihgitt, HUNDESCHEI$$E!_
_Wie, das ist eine Hupe? Ich dachte immer, du bremst so komisch._

******* war's... Ähh, geil war's


----------



## Waxweazle (9. September 2005)

Dazu kam dann noch, dass sich der Herr Meik volle granate auf die Seite gelegt hat  Übermut und Alkohol     Das ist der Beweis, das Bier und Fahrrad auch ma schief gehen kann, also liebe kleine Kiddies ... trinkt niemals Alkohol UND fahrt Fahrrad


----------



## madbull (9. September 2005)

Waxweazle schrieb:
			
		

> ... also liebe kleine Kiddies ... trinkt niemals Alkohol UND fahrt Fahrrad


Ach - daaaaaarum ist der Altersschnitt bei unseren Nightrides immer so hoch...   


Und überhaupt: Die einzigen, die je ohne Hemmungen auf mein Fixie gestiegen und es dann auch genauso gefahren sind, sind René1 (zählt nicht ) und ein paar stockbesoffene Vatertagsschüler...


----------



## Anfall (9. September 2005)

Man beachte die Lücke zwischen Pedal und Fuß im ersten Bild


----------



## Jozi (9. September 2005)

Es war wie immer geil! Ein Foto ist relativ gut gelungen, wurde an Meik abgeschickt, er schreibt immer so lüstige Kommentar..

Bis zum nächten Mal!
Mila


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikegeissel (9. September 2005)

Na, Meik - Schürfwunden von Deinem Abflug geheilt 
Sissys Flugrost auch geheilt? 

Und ich sach noch: Reib die Wunden mit kaledonischer Köstlichkeit ein - das hilft und tut nicht ganz so weh 

Sche$$e, war das gestern geil


----------



## Lupi (9. September 2005)

Waxweazle schrieb:
			
		

> drittens brauch ich innovative Vorschläge wie ich daraus günstig ein Singlespeeder bekomme  Jaja, du liest richtig
> Und wenn du ma nix zu tun hast, gebe ich den bei in Auftrag  Pimp my old GiantFahrradrahmen *gg*




Na , endlich noch einer 




			
				Waxweazle schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu kam dann noch, dass sich der Herr Meik volle granate auf die Seite gelegt hat  Übermut und Alkohol   Das ist der Beweis, das Bier und Fahrrad auch ma schief gehen kann, also liebe kleine Kiddies ... trinkt niemals Alkohol UND fahrt Fahrrad




und was haben wir daraus gelernt ?


----------



## madbull (9. September 2005)

Ohne Worte...      (Ihr wisst ja, was wir besprochen haben bezüglich "Tourbericht"! )





pic by jozi!​


----------



## *blacksheep* (9. September 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne Worte...      (Ihr wisst ja, was wir besprochen haben bezüglich "Tourbericht"! )​




OMG! Da hab ich ja was verpasst! 

Immerhin darf ich mich jetzt revanchieren: Alex3, Dein Gesichtsausdruck ist KÖSTLICH! Ich krieg mich nicht mehr ein, nein, ich bepisse mich gleich! Welche Drogen hast Du denn zu Dir genommen? WAS haben die mit Dir gemacht? Gib´s zu, diese ganze Singlespeed-Kacke, die Meik propagiert, ist in Wirklichkeit nichts anderes als eine von der Pharmaindustrie finanzierte Feldstudie. Und wir sind alle mittendrin. LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL 


Und: Könnte man vielleicht mal ein Bild dieses wundervollen Bikes bekommen, OHNE gleichzeitig in unzählige seltsame Fressen blicken zu müssen?? ​


----------



## bikegeissel (10. September 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne Worte...      (Ihr wisst ja, was wir besprochen haben bezüglich "Tourbericht"! )



Ist das GEIL 
Allerdings hätte man das Blut auf Deinem Ellenbogen auch noch rot lassen sollen 
Ich glauibe übrigens, wir hatten alle irgendwie Drogen genommen


----------



## Anfall (10. September 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Immerhin darf ich mich jetzt revanchieren:



Genau deswegen... öhh, habe das gemacht. Ja, stimmt, nur für dich...


----------



## Waxweazle (10. September 2005)

Danke Lupi  Man fahre nie ...   

@meich ... Kieddies = so haben sich da alle benommen  Egal wie alt *gg*


und ich muss auch sagen, das war mal wieder ein Erlebnis für sich


----------



## Anfall (10. September 2005)

Wenn Thilo seinen Singlespeeder haben sollte (irgendwann einmal), dann dürften wir doch genug Leute zusammen bekommen, um den inoffiziellen, illegalen, norddeutschen, phorenkonphormen SH-Landesmeister SS zu ermitteln...

bzw. das nur als vorgeschobenen Grund sehen, um mal wieder etwas mehr Bier zu trinken zu tun.


----------



## Waxweazle (10. September 2005)

Oder um den Chicas die Tüten aus der Hand zu hupen *lol*


----------



## endorphin80 (11. September 2005)

Tourbericht?

Naja,

eigentlich kann ich dieses "schaut her was wir gemacht haben" nicht so ab...
Jedoch begab es sich eines schönen Donnerstag Nachmittags, dass der Sonnenschein mich streichelte und der Fahrtwind sanft meinen Namen rief...
Dieses immer größer werdende Kribbeln in den Beinen, die motorische Unruhe in mir, was sollte ich tun?

Es gab nur eine Lösung: Ich muß raus, die Sonne genießen, das Meer schmecken und eine blonde Schönheit mein Eigen nennen.

Gesagt - Gefahren!

Mit dem Auto...
... nach TDF!

Wie es ist erst 17Uhr? Naja trinke ich halt ein/zwei Blonde...
...am Strand.
Fahrrad ausladen und rein in die Pedalen!
Da verspüre ich auch schon den Vorwärtsdrang, mit kreisrunden Tritt ziehe ich meine Bahn. Links, Rechts, bremsen und dann wieder antreten
 an den Passanten vorbei immer schneller...

Der Schweiss steht auf der Stirn, doch der Wind Kühlt.

Ich halte an und nehme ein Bier aus dem Rucksack(Wasser wird völlig überbewertet), klong, dann ist es offen.
So wie ich mich zuvor in den Trail gestürzt habe drängt jetzt das kühle Nass meine Kehle hinunter...

SEHR SCHÖN!

Wie schon sieben?

Wieder rein in die Pedale, antreten, bloß nicht bremsen...
Da ist auch ROK...
..alle strömen zu [email protected], wo die Kieler Jungs geduldig warten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfall (11. September 2005)

Ich sag nichts, außer:


----------



## Waxweazle (12. September 2005)

Und ich sage nix ausser
Baaahahahaha ... kein Äffchen könnte ein so harmonisch lustig aussehendes Piruetten Kunststück nachmachen    

Dafür hatte ich ZWEI Zecken am selben Bein ...


----------



## Lupi (12. September 2005)

Lol , Lol ,Lol

dabei war die Gabel aber sowas von einem  Schnäppchen. Ich kann nicht mehr.


----------



## *blacksheep* (12. September 2005)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Lol , Lol ,Lol
> 
> dabei war die Gabel aber sowas von einem  Schnäppchen. Ich kann nicht mehr.



Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal.


----------



## Spik3 (14. September 2005)

hmm sagt mal was fahrt ihr denn da immer so für Strecken?

Eher Straße oder durch Wald und Wiesen ?
Ich und 2 Kumpels kommen aus Wismar, das ja nur 23km von euch entfernt, sonst würd man mal vorbeikommen und mitbiken.


----------



## madbull (14. September 2005)

Spik3 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm sagt mal was fahrt ihr denn da immer so für Strecken?
> 
> Eher Straße oder durch Wald und Wiesen ?
> Ich und 2 Kumpels kommen aus Wismar, das ja nur 23km von euch entfernt, sonst würd man mal vorbeikommen und mitbiken.


Unsere Standard-Strecke ist etwa 32 km lang, sie führt zu etwa einem Drittel über Asphalt, der Rest sind Schotter- und Feldwege sowie unbefestigte Promenaden; technische Schwierigkeiten gibt es also im Grunde keine, außer ein paar Sperenzien wie Treppen oder Kantenbalanceakten am Steilufer...
Das Ganze ist eher ausgelegt auf den landschaftlichen Reiz, den die Strecke sicherlich zur Genüge bietet, vor allem die Fahrt über das dunkle Steilufer im letzten Drittel, und auf das "lustige Beisammensein" gleichgesinnter, lockerer Fahrradfahrer...  

Wenn ihr gern Bier trinkt, seid ihr schon mal ganz sicher goldrichtig!  
Wenn nicht, vielleicht trotzdem...  


Ach ja - @all: Morgen wieder 19:00 (mit eventuell um einige Minuten verspäteter Abfahrt  ) wie immer. Harry: Ändern?!


----------



## bikegeissel (14. September 2005)

Da sonst niemand was zu letzter Woche schreiben mag, ergänze ich mal folgende "Episode":

Bier - Konsumgetränk für ostseetaugliche Biker, gibt's immer am Skandi.
Die Fahrt dorthin wie immer ein Höllenritt in 150er Kadenz 

Endlich: Olvi Tuplapukki war wieder in kalter Form vorhanden - wie lange habe ich darauf gewartet - fast einen ganzen Sommer lang.
Dann ein feiner Ritt zur Mole, einmal um den Leuchtturm und Pause.
Lecker Zisch und feines Blabla - die Stimmung auf dem höchsten Punkt   
Blau illuminierte Zeltstadt am Strand.

Meik, vergiss Deinen Helm nicht - großes Gelächter. Bier hatte vorzeitige Wirkung gezeigt   
Kurz darauf Sturz beim Balanceakt - Rennradpedale am Fixie + Bier + Whiskey - was soll man anderes erwarten. Höllentour   

Stakkatotritt das Steilufer entlang - Pause - Dunkel - Sterne - Horizont


----------



## Anfall (14. September 2005)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> Whiskey



Was wie wo? Meik hat neben dem Jura und Laphroaig auch noch Whiskey getrunken?


----------



## bikegeissel (15. September 2005)

Meik?
Kann ich heute mal (wieder) was eher bei Dir einschlagen?
Ich müsste heute mal auf 38:18 umbauen - Ritzel habe ich dabei...
Ich nehme Carotta mit und mache am WE eine erste heimatliche Tour (CTF in Bottrop u.a. mit foenfrisur und steiju) - ich will mal klein anfangen und nicht direkt mit 38:16 protzen 

Wieviel Umbauzeit muss ich einplanen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (15. September 2005)

Kein Problem, ich dürfte rechtzeitig wieder da sein (von der Asphaltschwuchtelei mit A2)...  

Maximal 20 Minuten, würde ich sagen. So lang eventuell, weil zwei Zähne immer ein wenig problematisch sind: Du bist jetzt etwa in der Mitte der Ausfaller und wirst entweder ganz vorn (gleiche Kettenlänge) oder ganz hinten (ein Glied mehr) landen. Und die hintere Bremse muss halt noch neu eingestellt werden.

Bis nachher!


----------



## Waxweazle (15. September 2005)

Also Bäuchli is heute in Hamburg 
"Hamburch meine Perle ..." Der is in der Arena, im Tollhaus, im Kessel voller Irrer    ich will auch ....
Naja, deswegen diese Woche kein Nightride, was ihr nun aber ja schon mitbekommen habt 
Ausserdem hier nochma zwei Bilderchen nach dem plötzlichen Abbruch unserer Tour ...


----------



## madbull (15. September 2005)

"Nicht bewegen, hört ihr? Niiiicht beweeeegen - sonst wird's uuuunscharf!!!"



​


----------



## Anfall (16. September 2005)

Ihr setzt euch bei dem Wetter schon an die Tische? *******, wat seid ihr alt geworden.

Wen lieben wir?                   HAESVAU!


----------



## bikegeissel (16. September 2005)

@Meik: Wie war das mit unbehandelter Hyperaktivität? 

@Anfall: Ohmann.. Deine Aftersturz Bilder sprechen für sich - hast Du alleine diese geilen Schleifspuren in den Asphalt geritzt? Alle Achtung!


----------



## madbull (16. September 2005)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> @Anfall: Ohmann.. Deine Aftersturz Bilder sprechen für sich - hast Du alleine diese geilen Schleifspuren in den Asphalt geritzt? Alle Achtung!


Jetzt wissen wir ja auch ganz sicher, dass es der Kantstein war, der zum Rahmen- und Gabelbruch geführt hat! Und den Lenker würde ich sicherheitshalber auch noch mal genauer untersuchen...

Wie du es während des Stürzens geschafft hast, das Rad in genau dem Winkel zum Kantstein zu positionieren, dass du die Kante des Kantsteins triffst - Respekt - das war eine artistische Meisterleistung!

Wie groß ist eigentlich stedijus bordeauxroter Rahmen, den du nächste Woche bekommst? Und was ist das für einer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (16. September 2005)

Übrigens haben Meik und ich eine weitere Stufe des Singlespeedismus erklommen:

Cannondale-Tossing ist out.

Cannodale-mit-dem-dicken-Geländewagen-überfahren macht Spass.


----------



## bikegeissel (16. September 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens haben Meik und ich eine weitere Stufe des Singlespeedismus erklommen:
> 
> Cannondale-Tossing ist out.
> 
> Cannodale-mit-dem-dicken-Geländewagen-überfahren macht Spass.



Was habt Ihr gemacht?
Dann kaufe ich die Coladose doch lieber nicht


----------



## Anfall (16. September 2005)

Gibt's davon Bilder?


Was das für ein Rahmen ist, weiß wohl niemand. Achja Rene mit ´ und ` und ^, bitte nicht erschrecken, wenn Dieter dir das Teil übergibt, der Zustand ist nicht gerade optimal 



> RH Mitte Mitte = 49 cm
> RH Mitte Oberkante 54 cm
> Oberrohr Mitte Mitte = 57 cm
> 
> Sattelstützdurchmesser = 27,0 ( ??? )



Ich hoffe vor allem, dass es wirklich 27,0 sind, dann kann ich die XT-Stütze weiter verwenden \o/ Und was nimmt man als Kettenspanner? LX- oder XT-Schaltwerk?

Wo man am Körper nach so einem Sturz überall Blutergüsse haben kann, Wahnsinn. Und wie ich mir das Kettenblatt in den linken Fuß gebohrt habe, wird wohl auch ein Geheimnis bleiben...


----------



## madbull (16. September 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt's davon Bilder?


Nö, war doch dunkel, Dösbaddel!    




			
				Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe vor allem, dass es wirklich 27,0 sind, dann kann ich die XT-Stütze weiter verwenden


Ist deine etwa auch 27.0? Oder willst du dann mit mir tauschen?



			
				Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Wo man am Körper nach so einem Sturz überall Blutergüsse haben kann, Wahnsinn. Und wie ich mir das Kettenblatt in den linken Fuß gebohrt habe, wird wohl auch ein Geheimnis bleiben...


Jammer nicht so 'rum, Indianer kennen keinen Schmerz. Und bist ja auch selbst schuld - hättest mal regelmäßig die Kettenspannung überprüft...


----------



## *blacksheep* (16. September 2005)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> Was habt Ihr gemacht?
> Dann kaufe ich die Coladose doch lieber nicht



Och....nix passiert.  Der Wagen rechts von mir hat im Abstand von 10 Zentimtern geparkt, also schlecht ranzukommen an den Dachträger. Also dachte ich mir, rollste die Karre einfach zwei Meter zurück, dann haste Platz und den Motor starten wollte ich ihn deswegen nicht gleich. Also Handbremse los und auf geht's! Nach wenigen Sekunden hörte ich dann ein leicht kratzendes Geräusch. Ups, hatte ich doch Knackilde hinter dem Wagen leicht versetzt abgelegt. Jedoch so weit entfernt, dass ich ich mit dem rechten Hinterrad den Lenker gerade mal so gestreift hatte. Also nix passiert!  Ist aber bestimmt ausbaufähig.  Wenn Du Knackhilde gekauft hast, kannst Du's ja selber mal ausprobieren und ggfs die Technik optimieren.


----------



## *blacksheep* (16. September 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> [...] hättest mal regelmäßig die Kettenspannung überprüft...



...oder einfach mal ein bisschen weniger Alk gesoffen.


----------



## Netghost (16. September 2005)

Janus ich muss mich immer mehr über die wundern...jetzt miteinemal auch noch Cannondale-aus-Spass-zerstörer? warst du nicht derjenige der jedesmal ritterlich von sein Bike geschmissen hat, wenn die anderne mal wieder hämische bemerkungen gemacht haben?


----------



## *blacksheep* (16. September 2005)

@Anfall/Alex³

Hmmm... schlimme Bilder. Aber immerhin dazu angetan, mich davon abzuhalten, mir die ursprünglich gewählten schwarzen Socken anzuziehen. Zum Glück gibt es auch schwarze Socken, der Wollqualität bzw. deren Faserdichte und Fadendicke eher dazu geeignet ist, schwere Füsse zu tragen.

Hab gerade eben dieses 2006er Modell schwarze Socken gewählt, deren Weichheitsgrad von 130mm auf deren 100 abgesenkt wurde und somit nicht nur optisch, sondern auch technisch zum gewählten Zeitfahranzug passt:


----------



## endorphin80 (16. September 2005)

Gute Socken werden auch immer teurer...

Naja sind aber schon um Längen komfortabler und auch HALTBARER...!

Was macht der Rest?


----------



## *blacksheep* (16. September 2005)

rene.kuehnel schrieb:
			
		

> Was macht der Rest?



Gabel FOX Vanilla RLC: bestellt
Steuersatz Chris King: lagernd
Laufradsatz Crossmax XL Disc: lagernd
Bremse HFX9 Carbon mit 203er Scheibe vorne : lagernd
Lenker Syntace Vector Lowrider carbon: bestellt
Vorbau F139: bestellt
Sattelstütze Syntace P6 realistischerweise erst zum Jahreswechsel lieferbar, also erstmal eine Thomson, die 31.6er ballert bike-discount für n Appel und n Ei raus. Also: bestellt
Sattel fizik Gobi: lagernd
Kurbel 960er XTR: bestellt
Pedale XTR: lagernd
Kette White Star: lagernd
Ritzel DX 18er: lagernd

Hab ich was vergessen? Ach, die Schaltung.... nee, Schaltung is nich! 

Mitte/Ende Oktober dürften wir also eine weitere Taufe durchführen, aber nicht mit Gerstensaft, das schwör ich Dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (16. September 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Gabel FOX Vanilla RLC: bestellt
> Steuersatz Chris King: lagernd
> Laufradsatz Crossmax XL Disc: lagernd
> Bremse HFX9 Carbon mit 203er Scheibe vorne : lagernd
> ...


Adapter für den vorderen Bremssattel?
Horst Rings oder andere Distanzringe?
Passende Flaschenhalter?
Lenkergriffe?
Sattelstützenklemmung oder -schnellspanner?




			
				Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Mitte/Ende Oktober dürften wir also eine weitere Taufe durchführen, aber nicht mit Gerstensaft, das schwör ich Dir!


Womit denn?


----------



## *blacksheep* (16. September 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Adapter für den vorderen Bremssattel?
> Horst Rings oder andere Distanzringe?
> Passende Flaschenhalter?
> Lenkergriffe?
> Sattelstützenklemmung oder -schnellspanner?



Kleinkram...  

Horst Rings? Horst Rings!

Flaschenhalter...puhh... welche denn? Keine Ahnung, vielleicht auch die Emporelli?

Lenkergriffe...puhh... welche denn? Keine Ahnung, vielleicht Storck oder Syntace?

Sattelstützenschnellspanner...puhh... welche denn? Keine Ahnung, vielleicht Salsa oder Tune?



			
				madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Womit denn?



DAS wird eine Überraschung!


----------



## endorphin80 (16. September 2005)

Wie siehts mit der "Kleinigkeit Rahmen" aus?


----------



## *blacksheep* (16. September 2005)

rene.kuehnel schrieb:
			
		

> Wie siehts mit der "Kleinigkeit Rahmen" aus?



Rahmen Nicolai Argon ROCC Status: bestellt

Liefertermin 41. KW   (evtl. vielleicht sogar schon KW 40  )


----------



## madbull (16. September 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Kleinkram...
> 
> Horst Rings? Horst Rings!
> 
> ...


Horst Rings: Ich sage: Sofort die silbernen im Singlespeedshop bestellen.

Flaschenhalter: Meinst du, die halten auch im Gelände? Wie wäre es mit den TAO in schwarz - http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1223 - die würden perfekt passen, finde ich! Oder: Es gibt die jetzt auch in Carbon - http://www.bike-components.de/catal...=8627&osCsid=29659c090c262d359e8d00c78bc50cb9

Sattelstützklemme: Ich habe den Tune Würger schon "in echt" gesehen und muss sagen: Der Hammer!!! Sieht absolut geil und hochwertig aus das Teil - wenn du das Geld hast...  Ansonsten nur Salsa, klar...

Welche Griffe ich nur empfehle, weißt du ja...  

m.


----------



## *blacksheep* (16. September 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Horst Rings: Ich sage: Sofort die silbernen im Singlespeedshop bestellen.
> 
> Flaschenhalter: Meinst du, die halten auch im Gelände? Wie wäre es mit den TAO in schwarz - http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1223 - die würden perfekt passen, finde ich! Oder: Es gibt die jetzt auch in Carbon - http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=8627&osCsid=29659c090c262d359e8d00c78bc50cb9
> 
> ...



Die Horstrings scheint es im SS-Shop nicht mehr zu geben. Oder ich bin zu blöd.  Und Eingangrad.de ist momentan offline.

Wusste ich es doch, dass Du mir die Syntace Griffe empfehlen würdest, deswegen hab ich die auch schon bestellt...  Sind eben die Besten, die (WO ) es gibt... 

Flaschenhalter wird irgendwas vernünftiges aus Alu.  Der Tacx Tao ist nur für konische Flaschen, da dürfte ich Probleme mit meinem Lupine Akku kriegen. 

Tune und hochwertig? Na, das wäre ja was ganz Neues!  Geiles Aussehen und Apothekenpreise stehen noch lange nicht für hohe Wertigkeit, diese Erfahrung sollten doch schon unzählige Tune-Enthusiasten mit mir geteilt haben. Aber hübsch sind sie ja, an dieser Feststellung führt kein Weg vorbei...


----------



## madbull (16. September 2005)

http://www.bmx-onlineshop.de/index.html?mtb___singlespeed_singlespeed_umbauteile.htm
Übrigens keine Versandkosten!  

Ob du 36 mm oder 38 mm Distanzbreite brauchst, weiß ich nicht - frag' doch einfach Kent vom Singlespeedshop in einer Mail (sag' ihm, es soll für 9-fach MTB-Freilaufkörper und DX-Ritzel sein) - er antwortet immer schnell, freundlich, kompetent und ausführlich!


----------



## Anfall (16. September 2005)

Wie sieht's denn aus mit Donnerstag chez Meik? Wann kannst du den Rahmen vorbeibringen, Rene mit ´` und ^? Wann hat der junge Herr M. Zeit? Mag er Glenmorangie? Wer hat noch einen 1 1/8 Steuersatz in billig rumliegen? Sonst muss ich noch einen kaufen tun. Welche Gabel passt in das Rad? Meich? Du hattest noch was da, sagtest du? Meine Judy TT hat leider keine Cantisockel 
Den Rest baue ich ab und sollte passen (Rene mit usw., könntest du, wenn du den Rahmen hast, mal nachmessen, welchen Durchmesser das Sitzrohr hat? Dieter wusste es nicht genau, meinte aber 27,0. Und bei 27,0 wird nicht getauscht (was sollte ich auch tauschen, Meich?), ansonsten muss ich mir noch was koofen. Hat noch jemand einen größeren Mantel für vorne/hinten? Kann jetzt ja breiter als 2,1" fahren, hoffe ich jedenfalls  

Und was nehme ich nun als Kettenspanner? XT? LX? STein? Pferd? Katze?


----------



## madbull (16. September 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht's denn aus mit Donnerstag chez Meik? Wann kannst du den Rahmen vorbeibringen, Rene mit ´` und ^? Wann hat der junge Herr M. Zeit? Mag er Glenmorangie? Wer hat noch einen 1 1/8 Steuersatz in billig rumliegen? Sonst muss ich noch einen kaufen tun. Welche Gabel passt in das Rad? Meich? Du hattest noch was da, sagtest du? Meine Judy TT hat leider keine Cantisockel
> Den Rest baue ich ab und sollte passen (Rene mit usw., könntest du, wenn du den Rahmen hast, mal nachmessen, welchen Durchmesser das Sitzrohr hat? Dieter wusste es nicht genau, meinte aber 27,0. Und bei 27,0 wird nicht getauscht (was sollte ich auch tauschen, Meich?), ansonsten muss ich mir noch was koofen. Hat noch jemand einen größeren Mantel für vorne/hinten? Kann jetzt ja breiter als 2,1" fahren, hoffe ich jedenfalls
> 
> Und was nehme ich nun als Kettenspanner? XT? LX? STein? Pferd? Katze?


Zeit: Kein Problem. Je früher, desto glenmorangier...  

Gabel: 2 Gewindestarrgabeln, evtl. mit Steuersatz (müsste ich zusammensuchen, glaube aber, da fehlt ein Lagerring) oder Judy XC ahead ohne Steuersatz mit Cantisockeln und defekter Dämpfung. Ich glaube, sogar mit schwerer Feder.
Welche passt, wissen wir erst, wenn wir die Steuerrohrlänge haben!

Sattelstütze: Falls es 27.2 ist: Müsste ich noch liegen haben.

Mäntel: Habe ich noch liegen.

Hoffentlich passt das Innenlager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (16. September 2005)

Anfall:

Ich hab noch ne schöne Fox Float 80RL für den Herrn liegen. Zum absoluten Freundschafts(auf)preis. 

27.2er Sattelstützen hab ich mehr als genug rumliegen. Sogar in leicht und geschenkt.

Gruss,

Alex


----------



## Anfall (16. September 2005)

Ach herrlich, was hab ich euch doch alle lieb  

Und um noch einmal die Mail zu zitieren: 





> incl Innenlager



Jetzt müsste ich natürlich nur nochmal nachfragen, ob das ein Vierkant ist (aber was soll es denn sonst sein...)

Edith nimmt die Fox doch nur mit pörpl King!


----------



## *blacksheep* (18. September 2005)

Also Meik, die schönsten Carbonbremshebel hin oder her, aber das hier hat mir gestern Nacht feuchte Träume beschert:







 Porno, oder? Die Bremse (vorne 180er, hinten 160er Scheibe) würde Black Devil aber auch gut stehen, nicht wahr?


----------



## bikegeissel (18. September 2005)

@Anfall: Rahmen liegt im Kofferraum - sehr schönes Teil  Vierkantinnenlager!

Hab ich eigentlich schonmal erwähnt dass Snglespeeden total überbewertet ist und total Bock macht?


----------



## Anfall (18. September 2005)

Vierkant? Wunderbest, wunderbest. Hast du schon geschafft, den Sitzrohrdurchmesser messen können?

Und die Hope ist treh schick. Very treh schik.


----------



## madbull (18. September 2005)

http://www.bikeparts-online.de/scheibenbremsen/scheibenbremsen_thecleg.htm






http://www.schlickjumper.de/parts/forum1_1166.htm









http://the-cleg.com/FramesetHome.htm

...

Am Sattelrohr den Innendurchmesser zu messen ist nicht wirklich gut möglich, selbst mit Messschieber. Muss man am besten ausprobieren, wenn er da ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikegeissel (19. September 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Vierkant? Wunderbest, wunderbest. Hast du schon geschafft, den Sitzrohrdurchmesser messen können?
> 
> Und die Hope ist treh schick. Very treh schik.



Sorry, ich nix Schieblehre - Zollstock ist zu ungenau 
Müsst Ihr am Donnerstag messen


----------



## *blacksheep* (19. September 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

>



Zugegeben kam ich doch ein wenig in Versuchung, schliesslich durfte ich die Bremse ja schon mal probefahren und das Ding ist der Hammer. Telefonierte eben mal kurz mit Micha: Keine Chance, derzeit eine The Cleg an den Start zu kriegen. Liefersituation ist anscheinend total unklar. Noe danke. Ausserdem wäre das ja irgendwie mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schiessen und würde ich diese Bremse kaufen, würde Rene1 mich nicht mal mehr mit dem Arsch angucken, geschweige denn mit mir fahren... 

Hope Mini mit der 180er Floating Disc, das reicht dicke, ist bezahlbar und trotzdem porno.


----------



## Bischi (19. September 2005)

Moin zusammen,

jetzt doch wieder Wettrüsten?!?    

mfg
Bischi


----------



## *blacksheep* (19. September 2005)

Bischi schrieb:
			
		

> Moin zusammen,
> 
> jetzt doch wieder Wettrüsten?!?
> 
> ...



Was erlaube Bischinger???!!!!


----------



## madbull (20. September 2005)

Wichtige Depesche *STOP* Heute *STOP* Karotta kommt nach Tdf. *STOP* Start 1945 *STOP* Ort: Bullen-Klause *STOP* Steilufer-Skandi-Steilufer *STOP* A3s Austauschrahmen kommt mit *STOP* A3 Anreise Donnerstag früher *STOP*


----------



## Anfall (20. September 2005)

Ihr wisst schon, dass die SS-Punkte erst ab morgen zählen? Gut 

Wieviel Uhr? 16? 15? 17:11?


----------



## madbull (20. September 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr wisst schon, dass die SS-Punkte erst ab morgen zählen? Gut
> 
> Wieviel Uhr? 16? 15? 17:11?


Sagen wir 16:30 - das sollte reichen. Früher nicht, weil ich Samstag Prüfung habe und daher auch noch einiges zu tun...



Ansonsten Leute - sagt endlich mal an - was denn nun - 19:00 oder 19:15?!?



Ach - und - A2: Könntest du dann am Donnerstag bitte auch eine deiner rumliegenden 27.2er Stützen für A3 mitbringen - nur falls die 27.0er doch nicht passt?


----------



## *blacksheep* (20. September 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Ach - und - A2: Könntest du dann am Donnerstag bitte auch eine deiner rumliegenden 27.2er Stützen für A3 mitbringen - nur falls die 27.0er doch nicht passt?



Das wird aber teuer!


----------



## Anfall (20. September 2005)

Scheiß aufs Lernen, übür Süchzühndrüßüg klüngt güt. Teile sind eh schon alle abgebaut (abgesehen vom Gabelkonus, den wir eh nicht brauchen werden, der aber immernoch auf den Resten der Gabel klemmt) und mein XT-Shitwerk habe ich auch noch gefunden. Passt bei einem Shitwerk überhaupt eine Eingangkette ßru?


----------



## madbull (20. September 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Passt bei einem Shitwerk überhaupt eine Eingangkette ßru?


Wenn nicht, wird's passend gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfall (20. September 2005)

DAS macht mir zwar jetzt ein wenig Angst, aber we become see


----------



## *blacksheep* (20. September 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn nicht, wird's passend gemacht...



Bastel schon mal nen Sarg für Dein Shitwerk!  Denk dran, der Mechaniker Deines Vertrauens heisst im wahren Leben SCHROTTIE!!


----------



## endorphin80 (20. September 2005)

Ich Dachte MeikGyver?!?

Naja jedenfalls hat der Mechaniker meines Vertrauens wieder ordentlich gepimpt  

Guckst Du hier:



Fast Ferdich!


----------



## *blacksheep* (20. September 2005)

rene.kuehnel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich Dachte MeikGyver?!?
> 
> Naja jedenfalls hat der Mechaniker meines Vertrauens wieder ordentlich gepimpt
> 
> ...



Wahnsinn! Die Klickpedale mit Rückstrahlern brauch ich auch! Sonst verliere ich das Bischinger´sche Wettrüsten noch! Die Flaschenhalter sind aber auch sowas von porno, da braucht´s schon nen Mechaniker des Vertrauens. Sach ma, gab´s das Bike nicht in Deiner Grösse? Die Sattelüberhöhung würde jedem Möchtegern-Ulle im Tourforum bestens zu Gesichte stehen.


----------



## endorphin80 (20. September 2005)

Die Flaschenhalter sind nur für den Übergang...
Habe mir die Elite Pase MTB *mit passender Akkuflasche* bestellt!

Ausserdem noch Speichenreflektoren und Rückstrahler...


----------



## hurtig (20. September 2005)

ich bin für 1900


hmm kauf dir lieber ne formula oro in carbon optik ...da hast du wenigstens ne bremse die auch was reisst.


----------



## Anfall (20. September 2005)

Janus sucht nach Form und nicht nach Funktion aus 

Und sicherlich bremst ihn hier im Norden auch eine Julie ab, alles darüber ist eigentlich sinnlos, aber naja, Singlespeeder und Sinn...


----------



## Lupi (20. September 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Janus sucht nach Form und nicht nach Funktion aus
> 
> Und sicherlich bremst ihn hier im Norden auch eine Julie ab, alles darüber ist eigentlich sinnlos, aber naja, Singlespeeder und Sinn...




könntest Du den Namen Julie nicht ein wenig französischer aussprechen.
Das klingt von Deinen Lippen so wunderbar.


----------



## hurtig (20. September 2005)

die formula oro carbon sieht um einiges geiler aus und hat bessere funktion als die hope^^

sprich: Jülie : )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## endorphin80 (20. September 2005)

Moin Christian... Gruß nach Lübeck!


Alles ausser  Magura wird abgelehnt...
...ich bin für ne Gustl in unserer Gewichtsklasse  

Rene


----------



## Lupi (20. September 2005)

hurtig schrieb:
			
		

> die formula oro carbon sieht um einiges geiler aus und hat bessere funktion als die hope^^
> 
> sprich: Jülie : )




hier gehts doch nicht um Funktion.

ich sach nur Charisma


----------



## Anfall (20. September 2005)

Magura Charisma? Hieß die nicht Clara?

Und nix Jülie, Dschühlieh.


----------



## endorphin80 (20. September 2005)

Du hast da ein H vergessen

DschühlHieh


----------



## *blacksheep* (20. September 2005)

So ein Dreck wie Formula kommt mir nicht ans Rad. Wo kämen wir denn da hin???? 

Obwohl.....



















Sagtest Du "Carbon"??

*lechz*


----------



## madbull (21. September 2005)

@A2: Du HAST Carbon-Hebel, du Dösbaddel!     

@A3: Fett, steif, geil, 4Kant-Kettenstreben, herrliche Lackabplatzer überall, Innenlager i.A., 3/4 Ritchey Steuersatz am Rad (ich werde Dieter mal fragen, ob er den Rest auch noch hat), genietete Zuganschläge, Steuerrohr passt denke ich wunderbar für meine Raleigh-Gabel. Perfekt.

Perfekt? Nein, denn ein kleines, unbeugsames Dorf ...  äääh, Detail ...  leistet noch hartnäckig Widerstand: 26,6.   


Heute. Mond: Ja. Wind: Nein. Hammer: Jaaaa!    








@R1: Nimm lieber den hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfall (21. September 2005)

> Heute. Mond: Ja. Wind: Nein. Hammer: Jaaaa!



Kann ich nur bestätigen, auch wenn's ne Fahrt mit dem wippenden Schalter gewesen ist.
Aber euer Bild ist einfach nur grandios, klasse Idee.


26,6? AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  Das müssen wir auf 27,0 aufbiegen. Schei$$e, mal sehen, wo ich bis Donnerstag eine passende Sattelstütze auftreiben kann. Und was machen wir wegen des Steuersatzrestes? Weil, mit 3/4 fahren geht ja auch nicht.


----------



## *blacksheep* (21. September 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> @A2: Du HAST Carbon-Hebel, du Dösbaddel!



Ja, ne, schon klar. Aber Carbon ist ja nicht automatisch gleich Carbon!  Und überhaupt: es empfiehlt sich immer, etwas Carbon im Haus zu haben.


----------



## madbull (21. September 2005)

@alle: Da sich keiner sonst meldet, setze ich einfach mal wieder *19:00* an. Harry?  

@A2: Für harte Zeiten immer ein wenig Carbon im Haus, oder was?!     


@A3: René und ich haben gestern die ideale Lösung für dich und deine morgige Ausfahrt gefunden. Du bist doch ein Steher, oder etwa nicht?  

Steuersatz versuche ich jetzt gleich mal zusammenzusammeln. Und schau auch gleich mal nach, ob die Gabel von der Länge her passt.

m. *mannwardasgeilgestern*


----------



## endorphin80 (21. September 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> @R1: Nimm lieber den hier:




Wieso das denn?


----------



## madbull (21. September 2005)

rene.kuehnel schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso das denn?


Weil du eine laienhaft auf die richtige Größe heruntergerechnete JPG-Version mit total unpassendem schwarzen Hintergrund eures Herbstpokal-Logos hast und meine Version oben einfach nur die kleinere Version eures originalen transparenten GIFs ist?




@A3: Du hast sowas von Glück!!!      Du wirst am Donnerstag fahren können - sogar sitzenderweise. Bilder heute Nachmittag/Abend - ich muss jetzt erstmal weg...


----------



## Anfall (21. September 2005)

Stehen wäre auch kein Problem gewesen, ich komme doch aus dem Trial-Bereich, wie hier jeder weiß. DM, EM, zweiter bei der WM usw...


----------



## madbull (21. September 2005)

Rahmen: 2130 Gramm!!! Dies und einige Details veranlassen mich zu der Annahme, dass es sich um ein eher hochwertiges Stück handelt...

Gabel: 1000 Gramm...  


Das wird ABER SO WAS von porno - scheiß auf Kettenspanner, ist eh sicherer und weniger nervig...


----------



## endorphin80 (21. September 2005)

Also wenn ich versuche die .gif Datei auf meinem Rechner zu speichern macht er automatisch daraus son dings...

Weil: Deine Transpar.... du weist schon...Datei  kann ich auch als solche speichern... Nur eben die von Papajoe nicht....

Das hat also definitiv nichts mit laienhaften runterrechnen zu tun... wenn dann nur mit runterladen(und was bitte schön mache ich bei mozilla falsch wenn ich auf "Grafik speichern unter..." gehe?)

Soo... am verkleinern mit ACDSee liegt es net!


----------



## Lupi (21. September 2005)

vom transparenten schrieb:
			
		

> Weil du eine laienhaft auf die richtige Größe heruntergerechnete JPG-Version mit total unpassendem schwarzen Hintergrund eures Herbstpokal-Logos hast und meine Version oben einfach nur die kleinere Version eures originalen transparenten GIFs ist?




ja doch, Meich kann wunderbare durchsichtige sachen machen.


----------



## Buff Daddy (21. September 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Stehen wäre auch kein Problem gewesen, ich komme doch aus dem Trial-Bereich, wie hier jeder weiß. DM, EM, zweiter bei der WM usw...




In echt ?  Wahnsinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfall (21. September 2005)

Ja, das war aber alles vor deiner Zeit. Da warst du noch in Mamas Bauch.


----------



## Rabbit (21. September 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> @alle: Da sich keiner sonst meldet, setze ich einfach mal wieder *19:00* an. Harry?


1900, ist "gefixed"! 

Ich kann morgen nicht, bin in Kiel auf'm Oktoberfest 
(Internes Oktoberfest zur Beerdigung unserer alten Abteilung. Wir wurden mal wieder umorganisiert)

Viel Spaß und bis die Tage,
Harry


----------



## madbull (21. September 2005)

@A3: Ich mache doch kein Foto. Das Gesicht will ich sehen, wenn du das Rad siehst.  

Würdest du bitte deinen blauen Lenker ans Fully basteln und den schwarzen für Ginger Zwo mitbringen? Der blaue Lenker an dem Rad wäre einfach nur zum  

Und bringst du bitte deine Innenlagernuss und den ISIS-Hohlachsen-Knubbel mit?


m. *lesscoladosensattelstützenhülsythananfall*


----------



## Anfall (22. September 2005)

Gesehen habe ich den Rahmen doch schon, wenn auch nur auf vier Handycambildern. Und der blaue Lenker ist Pflicht, austauschen kann ich den ja immer noch 

Innenlagerkurbelgedöns? Was habt ihr denn schon wieder vor?


----------



## madbull (22. September 2005)

Bring's einfach mit...  

Den blauen bau ich nicht da ran!     
Hab' aber schon einen silbernen dran, der wäre auch OK...


----------



## bikegeissel (22. September 2005)

So.. heute abend bring ich wieder den Martin (gnss) mit.
Meich? Akku ist aufgeladen?
Meich! Kamera+Stativ sind am Mann!
Bin selbst mal auf die dann entsehenden Fotos gespannt... Wetter ist ja genauso perfekt wie am Dienstag


----------



## madbull (22. September 2005)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> So.. heute abend bring ich wieder den Martin (gnss) mit.
> Meich? Akku ist aufgeladen?
> Meich! Kamera+Stativ sind am Mann!
> Bin selbst mal auf die dann entsehenden Fotos gespannt... Wetter ist ja genauso perfekt wie am Dienstag


Jo - Lampe bringe ich mit. Kommt ihr direkt zum P3?

Noch ist es bedeckt hier, aber bis heute Abend soll es wieder klar werden! Aus diesem Grund bin ich dafür, die Strecke etwas abzuwandeln zur 

*Seebrückenrunde*

P3 - Seeschlösschenbrücke - Maritimbrücke -(evtl. über Waldwege!)- Scharbeutzer Seebrücke ( - evtl. Haffkruger Seebrücke) - Maritimbrücke - Seeschlösschenbrücke - Niendorfer Seebrücke - Steilufer - Mole - Skandi - Mole - Steilufer - Niendorfer Seebrücke - Seeschlösschenbrücke - Maritimbrücke - Seeschlösschenbrücke - P3

Dann hätten wir nämlich wieder den gerade aufgehenden, fast noch roten Mond (heute erst 20:30 Mondaufgang!) auf dem Steilufer direkt vor uns!
Oder ist der Mond nur rot, wenn er gerade dann aufgeht, wenn gerade Sonnenuntergang war? 

Hach - geil wird's werden...   


@A3: Bring gefälligst den schwarzen Lenker mit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
Und außerdem: Alle alten Sättel, die noch hast - denn befestigt wird mit Sattelkloben, der sehr breit baut!


----------



## madbull (22. September 2005)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> Kamera+Stativ sind am Mann!
> Bin selbst mal auf die dann entsehenden Fotos gespannt... Wetter ist ja genauso perfekt wie am Dienstag


Dass meine Cam im Dunkeln nicht mehr fokussiert, ist übrigens erst neuerdings so - früher waren die Bilder zwar nicht besser, aber zumindest scharf (das AF-Lämpchen neben dem Sucher hat früher nämlich nicht immer so bescheuert geblinkt!).


----------



## madbull (23. September 2005)

@A3&&R2: Lasst uns 120 Minuten = 120 Punkte machen, das ist ein guter Kompromiss zwischen Fahr- und Unterwegszeit. Bierstrafpunkte mache bitte jeder selbst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (23. September 2005)

ich habe die fahrzeit gestoppt, aber nur wenn ihr sie wissen wollt.


----------



## bikegeissel (23. September 2005)

Jau 120 Punkte hatte ich mir auch gedacht 
Die Bilder sind sowas von Porno geworden 

http://www.komval.biz/mtb20050922.zip (16 MB!)

Ich habe keinen Bock, die jetzt in mein Fotoalbum hochzuladen.

Der N-RIDE war wieder mal das allerbeste


----------



## gnss (23. September 2005)




----------



## madbull (23. September 2005)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

>


Sach ma' Alex - wie viel Glück kann ein Mensch bitte sehr eigentlich haben??????!!!!????


----------



## Anfall (23. September 2005)

Geil, gerade aus der Dusche gekommen und Steckrübeneintopf am mampfen und dann DAS! Ich werd nich' mehr, geil geil geil


----------



## gnss (23. September 2005)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/8801
originalgröße auf anfrage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfall (23. September 2005)

Tres chic, le bilderez. Rumgepose von alten Männern, Mond, Bier, Fahrräder. Allie wichtigen Motive wurden abgelichtet


----------



## madbull (23. September 2005)

Danke an die Fotografen!

Da ich eigentlich so was von überhaupt keine Zeit habe, hier von mir nur eine kleine Auswahl von Highlights:


Der Hemmelsdorfer See in letztem Tageslicht und leichten Nebelschwaden...






This is It.






Bunnyhop mit dem Fixie: Und es geht doch! Airtime...






... und Landung! Dank zweier Kameras perfekt festgehalten. 
Man beachte, dass sich die Kurbeln in der Luft weitergedreht haben - und den perfekten Luftdruck hinten...






Mr. ADS will's mal wieder wissen - ist heute aber etwas zittrig...






... bekommt aber trotzdem ein paar Meter für die Fotos hin.






Die lustigen Holzhackerbuam






"Red Sonja" - ridden by "Conan the Bikebarian"






This is It - reloaded




Bilder by gnss / bikegeissel!​


----------



## Jozi (23. September 2005)

NR war geil! Schön nebelig und dunkel. Von Bilder bin ich begeistert, klasse!
Gruß, Mila


----------



## madbull (23. September 2005)

Nachtrag:


Oliver (nur zu Besuch in Timmendorf und einfach mal mitgefahren), 
der sich sofort in Sissy verliebt und die unmöglichsten Stellungen mit ihr praktiziert hat...



​


----------



## Waxweazle (23. September 2005)

Hört sich ja ma nach Spass an    Naja, ich hatte meinen Tag nur mit Laminat zu kämpfen ...     immerhin fertig geworden   
Und es ist gar nicht schwer!

Morgen Treffpunkt 15.45 Uhr: Sportplatz Neversfelderstrasse in Malente

TSV Malente vs. FC Scharbeutz    DERBYTIME in SOCCER    

   Wir werden den Laden da morgen aufmischen *gg*


----------



## madbull (26. September 2005)

@R2: Di? 19h?


Hier noch einige Bilder von zwei Ausfahrten der letzten Wochen...

Die diversen Nightridebilder werden vorerst in diesem meiner Fotoalben zu finden sein: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=8535]->KLICK<-[/url]



































​


----------



## bikegeissel (26. September 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> @R2: Di? 19h?


Hm... Evtl. wollte ich mir von Martin mal sein Heimatrevier in Bergedorf zeigen lassen...
Ich könnte ja auch Mittwoch kommen, ohne natürlich den N.RIDE in HH von Janus torpedieren zu wollen?!


----------



## Anfall (26. September 2005)

Mittwoch ist tres gut, da habe ich auch Zeit.


----------



## *blacksheep* (26. September 2005)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> Hm... Evtl. wollte ich mir von Martin mal sein Heimatrevier in Bergedorf zeigen lassen...
> Ich könnte ja auch Mittwoch kommen, ohne natürlich den N.RIDE in HH von Janus torpedieren zu wollen?!



Null problemo, macht ihr den Termin fix, dann wird der HH Nightride einfach nach TDF verlegt.


----------



## madbull (26. September 2005)

Alles Klaro - also Mittwoch außerordentlicher N.RIDE. Wann - 19:00 wie immer?



Hier übrigens noch zwei Bilder vom gestrigen außerordentlichen N.RIDE - und wieder einer mehr infiziert...   



The Bikebarian







Outside Deutschland - The Skandi



​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfall (26. September 2005)

Und nächstes Mal an Skandi erkundigen wir uns doch mal, auf welchem Terrirotium wir uns denn befinden.

Kann mir jemand XTR-Bremsgummis mitbringen? Zu BOC komme ich nicht und Karstadt Fahrrad Dingens hat sie im Moment nicht


----------



## *blacksheep* (27. September 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand XTR-Bremsgummis mitbringen? Zu BOC komme ich nicht und Karstadt Fahrrad Dingens hat sie im Moment nicht



Najut, ich schau mal, was ich für Dich tun kann. Das kostet Dich aber n kühles Blondes!


----------



## endorphin80 (27. September 2005)

Ich auch will!

 

Sehen uns...

Rene


----------



## Anfall (27. September 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Najut, ich schau mal, was ich für Dich tun kann. Das kostet Dich aber n kühles Blondes!


----------



## Anfall (28. September 2005)

Melde mich wieder ab für heute, Uni und so.


----------



## *blacksheep* (28. September 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Melde mich wieder ab für heute, Uni und so.



Nicht Dein Ernst, na? Und ich Blödmann gurke noch mehr als 1,5 Stunden durch HH um Deine XTR-Beläge aufzutreiben.  Arschlecken und so.


----------



## Anfall (28. September 2005)

Hasi, morgen ist doch eh Nightride. Und danke für die Weltreise durch HH


----------



## *blacksheep* (28. September 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Hasi, morgen ist doch eh Nightride. Und danke für die Weltreise durch HH



Ja, Hasi. Morgen ist Nightride. Aber ohne mich.


----------



## Anfall (28. September 2005)

Ohne Bremsbeläge kannst du mir eh gestohlen bleiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (29. September 2005)

Hach wie süß, unsere Alex'.   Was sich liebt, das neckt...  


Der dicke Regen wird heute Abend über uns hinweg sein, nur vereinzelte Schauer könnten eventuell noch zu unserer Erbauung beitragen. Aber schön wird's trotzdem mal wieder, denn:



> Gefahr von Sturmböen um 70 km/h (Stärke 8 Bft) aus Südwest, auf
> West bis Nordwest drehend.



Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Anfall (29. September 2005)

Auch wenn der Regen dann vielleicht ausbleiben wird, ich bin dabei.

Ich komme eine halbe Stunde früher und bringe den Aberlour mit.


----------



## *blacksheep* (29. September 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist dabei?



Rene1 und meine Wenigkeit sind dabei.  Hach, wird das feucht heute...  Bei Regen macht der Laserschwertkampf eh mehr Spass...


----------



## Anfall (29. September 2005)

Ein dicker Singlespeeder, der knarzt, ein nicht ganz so Dicker, der genervt war, ein Dicker, der genervt hat und ein halbes Hähnchen ohne Freilauf. Spritzer, allesamt.


----------



## endorphin80 (30. September 2005)

Muss das nicht Händl heißen?


----------



## Anfall (30. September 2005)

Händl? Wir sind hier im Westen, min Jung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (30. September 2005)

Ach ja - Harry: Könntest du im Thread-Titel das "SUNSETRIDE" bitte in "N.RIDE" abändern?


----------



## bikegeissel (3. Oktober 2005)

Mittwoch? Mittwoch!


----------



## Anfall (3. Oktober 2005)

Ich melde mich ab bis irgendwann Ende Oktober, von Kiel aus immer nach Tdf wird mir zu teuer und nächste Woche schreibe ich eh Klausuren.

Hat irgendwer von euch einen billigen Vorverstärker mit Din-Buchsen übrig und will den loswerden?


----------



## *blacksheep* (3. Oktober 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Hat irgendwer von euch einen billigen Vorverstärker mit Din-Buchsen übrig und will den loswerden?



DIN-Buchsen??? Frag mal Deinen Grossvater!


----------



## Anfall (3. Oktober 2005)

Sind alle schon kopeister, das könnte schwer werden 

Wenn ich dir jetzt auch noch sage, dass ich einen Plattenspieler damit betreiben möchte, fällst du wohl vom Stuhl, oder?


----------



## madbull (4. Oktober 2005)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> Mittwoch? Mittwoch!



Mittwoch 19:00 bei mir.

Donnerstag 19:00 P3.


----------



## bikegeissel (6. Oktober 2005)

Danke für das Norddeutsche Oktoberfest 
Mir ist jetzt noch schlecht


----------



## bikegeissel (10. Oktober 2005)

War letzten Donnerstg nix? Irgendwie hat keiner was gepostet?!

Mittwoch? Oder soll ich Mittwoch lieber zu Janus in HH?
Obwohl, hat Janus denn überhaupt schon Knackildeersatz?


----------



## madbull (12. Oktober 2005)

Heute Abend außerordentlicher N.RIDE. Start 19:00 bei mir.




			
				bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Ihr Beiden für's Leuchten


Bist du lampenlos?




			
				bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> War letzten Donnerstg nix?


Doch. Alles NORMAL. Bis auf den riesigen Meteoriten, der über dem Steilufer runterkam. Ganz im Ernst jetzt, man konnte deutlich den brennenden Schweif erkennen.
Hammer...


----------



## bikegeissel (12. Oktober 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Heute Abend außerordentlicher N.RIDE. Start 19:00 bei mir.
> 
> 
> 
> Bist du lampenlos?



Nein, mein Akku macht Sperenzien...
Gestern war nach knapp 2h schon Schluß mit Leuchten... Die restlichen 30 Minuten brauchte ich Leuchthilfe... Ärgerlich sowas...   

Bin da und bringe wohl noch jemanden mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (12. Oktober 2005)

ACHTUNG!

Morgen wird es erst um 20:00 losgehen - ich kann nicht früher!


Alternativ könnte ihr (falls es "ihr" gibt ) aber auch schon um 19:00 starten, ich käme dann noch zur Mole nach Travemünde bzw. zum Skandi...  


Eventuelle Mitfahrer bitte hier melden!


----------



## madbull (12. Oktober 2005)

Ooooh Yeaaah...     






























​


----------



## Rabbit (12. Oktober 2005)

Na Meik,

ist dein Nachbar nicht ein wenig wütend gewesen als er seinen Rasen sprengen und dabei feststellen mußte, daß ihm sein Gardena-Brausekopf vorm Gartenschlauch entwendet wurde?  

Und wie sieht es mit dem Lenkerhalter aus? Hält diese "Konstruktion" die Lampe auch auf buckeligen Pisten in der gewünschten Position oder mußt man damit rechnen plötzlich seine Fußspitzen oder - was noch schlimmer ist - den Himmel zu beleuchten (Achtung, Tiefflieger)? 

BTW: Der Brausekopf liegt auch bei mir seit etwa Anfang diesen Jahres in der Schublade. Hatte ich mal gekauft als hier im Forum der Hinweis auf dieses ideale Lampengehäuse gemacht wurde. Bin nur noch nicht zum "basteln" gekommen.


----------



## madbull (12. Oktober 2005)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Na Meik,
> 
> ist dein Nachbar nicht ein wenig wütend gewesen als er seinen Rasen sprengen und dabei feststellen mußte, daß ihm sein Gardena-Brausekopf vorm Gartenschlauch entwendet wurde?
> 
> ...


Genaue Anleitung und Beschreibung der benutzten Teile werden noch kommen, im Gardena-Thread im Elektronik-Forum. Den Link dazu werde ich dann natürlich hier posten.

Nur soviel jetzt schon: Das sitzt bombenfest!!! Erster Praxistest heute Abend - und wer weiß, wie es inzwischen teilweise auf dem Steilufer aussieht (ich sag' nur: Highspeed-Schotter-S-Kurve), weiß, dass das der ultimative "Rütteltest" ist...


----------



## madbull (12. Oktober 2005)

Geil war's! Wie auch sonst...  
Und wieder einer infiziert...  


Die Halterung der Lampe HÄLT!    



WICHTIG: Wenn morgen jemand fahren möchte - bitte MELDEN (s.o.)!!! Ich fahre sonst NICHT!


----------



## nic diamond (13. Oktober 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Geil war's! Wie auch sonst...
> Und wieder einer infiziert...



auf jden fall!   
war echt ne fette session.. und ich brauch unbedingt ne gute lampe....
vielen dank jungs, hat echt spaß gemacht!
bis hoffenltich mal demnächst.
nicolai


----------



## bikegeissel (13. Oktober 2005)

Irgendwie war ich diese Woche nicht gut drauf - bin wohl übertrainiert 
Ich bin einfach nur so bewußtlos geworden, als ich mein Bett gesehen habe.
Ich hab's nichtmal mehr geschafft, das Licht auszuschalten 

Besser, ich trinke kein Bier mehr bei Nightrides


----------



## madbull (13. Oktober 2005)

Ja, ich musste auf den Bildern auch deine etwas fahle Gesichtsfarbe etwas korrigieren...   

Genial war's mal wieder!   
Allerdings war es gestern auch ein wenig viel Bier für mich - habe doch tatsächlich mal ein wenig einen Schädel...   
Obwohl: Ich glaube, das könnte auch das komische "Harboe Special 8%" gewesen sein...


Hier noch mal der Hinweis: Wer heute Abend fahren will, *unbedingt *bei mir melden, weil ich sonst nicht fahre!


Und hier die Bilder von gestern:









































​
So genial meine neue Handycam auch ist - bei Dunkelheit kommt sie natürlich an ihre Grenzen...  Die ich aber bald durch den Zusatzblitz etwas ausweiten werden...


----------



## madbull (17. Oktober 2005)

@R2: Mittwoch Timmendorf oder Hamburg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (17. Oktober 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> @R2: Mittwoch Timmendorf oder Hamburg?




Hamburch türlisch.


----------



## bikegeissel (18. Oktober 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Hamburch türlisch.


Ja, ich setze diese Woche mal Timmendorftechnisch aus...
Obwohl... Wenn ich jetzt drüber nachdenke...
Wie wird denn morgen das Wetter?
Wo sthet der Mond?
Ich habe meine Kamera dabei...
Wer weiß, ob es nächste Woche schon regnet? Dann ist meine Cam völlig unbrauchbar - zu wasserempfindlich


----------



## madbull (18. Oktober 2005)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wird denn morgen das Wetter?
> Wo sthet der Mond?


Wetter: Immer noch wie seit Wochen   
Mond: Aufgang 18:30, Vollmond



m. *undwasistmitder17*


----------



## bikegeissel (18. Oktober 2005)

Für die 17 war kein Pletz mehr im Koffer - dafür habe ich ja Kamera und Stativ dabei 
Keine Angst - die 17 wird ja nicht schlechter durch lange Lagerung 

Also: Isch komme morgen dann wohl besser zu einer Fotosession nach Timmendorfer Strand - das Nicolai schaue ich mir später live an


----------



## madbull (18. Oktober 2005)

OK - diese Woche also:

Mittwoch 19:00 bei mir

Donnerstag 19:00 P3.


----------



## madbull (18. Oktober 2005)

Ach ja: Wie versprochen, hier die Bauanleitung mit Details zur Befestigung: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2211434#post2211434


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikegeissel (18. Oktober 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Mittwoch 19:00 bei mir


Defintiv - Mietwagen ist bestellt 
Gaaaanz evtl. bringe ich wieder Frischfleisch mit 
Nightride infiziert ist er schon


----------



## Biker3576 (18. Oktober 2005)

Hallo 

Ich werde wahrscheinlich mit 2 Leuten am 3.11.05 bei euch mal den Nightride mitmachen ,habe schon viel gelesen und muß sagen ihr seid ja ne richtig geile truppe. Bier ,Adrenalin und ein bißchen Nervenkitzel das hört sich immer gut an.Also wie gesagt am 3.11. wenn wetter gut sind wir auf jeden Fall dabei   ,die Bikes sind schon gerüstet .  

Mfg Sascha aus Wisch bei Schönberg (kreis Plön )


----------



## madbull (19. Oktober 2005)

Biker3576 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Ich werde wahrscheinlich mit 2 Leuten am 3.11.05 bei euch mal den Nightride mitmachen ,habe schon viel gelesen und muß sagen ihr seid ja ne richtig geile truppe. Bier ,Adrenalin und ein bißchen Nervenkitzel das hört sich immer gut an.Also wie gesagt am 3.11. wenn wetter gut sind wir auf jeden Fall dabei   ,die Bikes sind schon gerüstet .
> 
> Mfg Sascha aus Wisch bei Schönberg (kreis Plön )


Jederzeit willkommen - wir lieben die Gesichter von Frischfleisch beim ersten Nightride...   

Oder fahrt ihr bei euch regelmäßig Nachts? 
Was habt ihr an Beleuchtung am Rad?



So, Leute, wer heute Abend nicht dabei ist, ist selbst schuld...    
Ich war gestern unterwegs - HAMMER! Vollkommen klar, schön kalt, und der aufgehende, fast volle, extrem helle Mond...  Der Mooohohooooooond...        

Wie fahren heute auf jeden Fall zuerst schnurstracks zum und übers Steilufer! Ob wir dann auch so wieder zurück fahren oder einfach mal die Standardrunde andersherum machen, können wir dann ja nach dem Skandi-Bier entscheiden...

Und hier einige Bilder von gestern...  

































































​
Lange Gore-Windstopper-Hose: Perfekt.

Gardena-Lampe mit 20 Watt Paulmann Security Birne: Subjektiv die schönste, angenehmste Ausleuchtung, die ich je hatte! Nicht extrem hell, aber perfekt, weit und homogen - so muss das für mich sein. Und die Halterung hält bombenfest. Und das Gehäuse leuchtet in einem derart angenehmen, warmen, chilligen Orange, dass es eine Freude ist...

Helmlampe: Sehr nützlich! Und stylish...  

Das da oben sind übrigens Handypics...    
Und wartet nur ab, bis ich das Biltzlicht dazu habe...


----------



## *blacksheep* (19. Oktober 2005)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> Defintiv - Mietwagen ist bestellt



Wieso fahrt Ihr nicht einfach bei mir mit? Ist doch billiger... Naja, noblesse oblige, wa?


----------



## bikegeissel (19. Oktober 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso fahrt Ihr nicht einfach bei mir mit? Ist doch billiger... Naja, noblesse oblige, wa?


Der letzte Post in "Deinem" Thread segt, dass Du heute in Hamburg fährst...
Mietwagen bestellt!
Außerdem brauche ich Rücktransport bis nach Othmarschen, weil ja so spät Abends leider die ÖPNV Verbindungen auch in der Großstadt HH Sch... sind.


----------



## *blacksheep* (19. Oktober 2005)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> Der letzte Post in "Deinem" Thread segt, dass Du heute in Hamburg fährst...



Noe, das ist nicht wahr. 




			
				bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem brauche ich Rücktransport bis nach Othmarschen



Das wäre nun wirklich das kleinste Problem gewesen. Janny bringe ich nach unseren Fahrten sogar problemlos bis Buchholz. Naja, selbst schuld.


----------



## madbull (19. Oktober 2005)

Da sollte man meinen, dass gerade ihr zwei beiden inzwischen genug Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten habt und dann so was...   


@Alex: Heißt das, du kommst definitiv heute Abend? Bedenke - René hat Kamera und Stativ dabei, das gibt geile Bilder des schwarzen Schafs mit "leuchtenden Augen"...  

Federn da?


----------



## *blacksheep* (19. Oktober 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Da sollte man meinen, dass gerade ihr zwei beiden inzwischen genug Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten habt und dann so was...
> 
> 
> @Alex: Heißt das, du kommst definitiv heute Abend? Bedenke - René hat Kamera und Stativ dabei, das gibt geile Bilder des schwarzen Schafs mit "leuchtenden Augen"...
> ...



Naja, geile Bilder gibt´s sicherlich nicht, da es optisch ja noch den einen oder anderen Mangel zu vermelden gibt. Federn sind natürlich noch nicht da.


----------



## bikegeissel (19. Oktober 2005)

Is ja dunkel 
Die kleinen Unschönheiten wird man auf den Fotos wohl nicht so sehen 

Übrigens ist mir das mit dem Mietwagen auch lieber, da ich morgen so recht bequem mein Gepäck ins Büro bringen kann, ohne auf ÖPNV angewiesen zu sein.
...oder hättest Du mich morgen früh auch wieder in Othmarschen abgeholt?


----------



## gnss (19. Oktober 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Spätestens 17.30 Uhr.



würdest du mich billstedt aufsammeln? dachträger oder kofferraum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (19. Oktober 2005)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> würdest du mich billstedt aufsammeln? dachträger oder kofferraum?



Billstedt zur Hauptverkehrszeit??  Sorry, mein Lieber, aber DAS muss ich mir nicht antun! Hast Du keine Möglichkeit bis Fuhlsbüttel zu kommen  (oder irgendwo Stadtparknähe)?


----------



## gnss (19. Oktober 2005)

normalerweise schon, aber mittlerweile ist es zu kalt um eineinhalb stunden im stadtpark zu liegen und um 15 uhr losfahren schaffe ich auch nicht. wo fährst du denn auf die autobahn?


----------



## *blacksheep* (19. Oktober 2005)

Hat sich erledigt, da ich erst ab 17 Uhr mein Rad bei CNC abholen kann. Dann direkt auf die A7, Elbtunnel, A1. Alles andere macht überhaupt keinen Sinn. Nächstes Mal dann halt. Frag doch meikgeissel, ob der Dich einsammeln kann.


----------



## gnss (19. Oktober 2005)

a1 ausfahrt moorfleet bei ikea? nicht? na gut, die heimischen wälder sind auch schön.


----------



## bikegeissel (19. Oktober 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> meikgeissel



Das seh ich ja jetzt erst


----------



## madbull (20. Oktober 2005)

Bildeeeeer! Von René!


Nach der Taufes des "Schwarzen Schafs": Resteverwertung für unterwegs







Karotta: ÜBERALL Blickfang...






Was spielt der denn da hinten so lang an seinem Apparat rum?!






Dann kannste auch gleich noch Action-Bilder machen! Ohne Blitz...






... und mit Blitz - genau im richtigen Moment abgedrückt!






Unser leicht verhangener, treuer Begleiter des ganzen Abends






Brückenimpression des letzten Stücks Zivilisation vor der Dunkelheit






Ungeblitzte Salzsäulen






Was für ein Postkartenmotiv!!!






Crossing the moon's road...






Verwaiste DLRG-Station - immer noch gut als Motivfüller...






Jedesmal wieder ein herrlicher Anblick...






... wenn man hier her, vom Steilufer, kommt






Hier könnte ich jedes Mal wieder ewig sitzen...






... und ihn anheulen...






... den Mond, der dort und dann NUR UNS gehört






Des Schwarzen Schafes scharfes Hinterteil...






... und seine lichte Front






Interessante Optik durch aufhellende Nachbearbeitung...






... und Karotta sticht natürlich trotzdem noch heraus!



​

Alle Bilder hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/8535


Heute Abend soll es noch nicht regnen! Ein kleines Regengebiet im Lauf des Tages, das wird's auch schon gewesen sein für heute.


----------



## bikegeissel (20. Oktober 2005)

Jaaaaa... das war wieder mal ein Nightride, in dem Legenden gebildet wurden   

Geil war's - ich brauch endlich mal die lange gewünschte neue Kamera, damit ich die Belichtungszeit noch etwas höher setzen kann. Dann werden auch die ganz dunklen Bilder was


----------



## Biker3576 (20. Oktober 2005)

Moin Moin 

Also zur Beleuchtung meines Bikes war ich schon etwas kreativ.
Man Nehme Tube Silikon schneidet dort ein Viertel ab setzt ne Halogen Lampe rein (passt genau) und stülp dort ein stück Schlauch drüber ,das ganze hat dann 12 V und 20 Watt und wird über ein 12 V Akkupack angetrieben.Aber das ganze gefällt mir noch nicht so richtig ,aber für jetzt reicht das erstmal.

Na zum testen komme ich ja am 3.11 zu euch 

Also bis denne


----------



## Anfall (20. Oktober 2005)

Lange Hosen? Bei dieser Jahreszeit? Och Jungs, wird mal wieder Zeit, dass ein echter Mann bei euch mitfährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikegeissel (20. Oktober 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Lange Hosen? Bei dieser Jahreszeit? Och Jungs, wird mal wieder Zeit, dass ein echter Mann bei euch mitfährt.



Man darf gespannt sein - aber Du bist ja auch nicht so ausgezehrt, wie wir alten Männer... Unter 30 kannte ich auch keine Kälte. Das kommt jetzt nach und nach


----------



## *blacksheep* (20. Oktober 2005)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> Unter 30 kannte ich auch keine Kälte. Das kommt jetzt nach und nach




Nicht bei Anfall-Alex. Der merkt schon jetzt nix mehr und nie wieder was. Kälte? Hitze? Ist doch eh dasselbe, für Anfall-Alex zumindest.


----------



## Rabbit (20. Oktober 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Lange Hosen? Bei dieser Jahreszeit? Och Jungs, wird mal wieder Zeit, dass ein echter Mann bei euch mitfährt.


 Wart's nur ab, bis dir das Rheuma in die Gelenke fährt ... 

BTW: Ich schaff's auch heute wieder nicht, sitze noch hier im Büro und komm wohl auch nicht zeitig hier raus


----------



## madbull (20. Oktober 2005)

René1 wird schon gegen 18:00 hier aufkreuzen und wir bauen seinen Renner zusammen.

Da sich bisher sonst keiner angemeldet hat, werden wir daher nicht am P3 auftauchen!

Wer also doch noch kommen möchte, melde sich bitte!


----------



## Anfall (20. Oktober 2005)

Jaa, da habe ich euren wunden Punkt getroffen, wa'? Kaum mosert der kleine dicke Mann aus Kiel mal rum, kommen die alten Herrschaften aus ihren Löchern gekrochen (oder werden vom Zivi herausgeschoben), und versuchen sich zu rechtfertigen 

Verbraucht eure letzte Energie doch bitte nicht dafür, eure kurze Restzeit solltet ihr für sinnvolle Dinge nutzen. Und ich ziehe jetzt eine kurze Hose an und mache meinen eigenen Nightride, mit Blackjack und Nutten!


----------



## endorphin80 (23. Oktober 2005)

dank dem AdleraugeAlex, dem SponsorAlex und dem MontageMeik  
Nochmals dank für die Opfergaben.

seht selbst:




























geil oder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (23. Oktober 2005)

rene.kuehnel schrieb:
			
		

> geil oder...



ENDGEIL! Und die Diskrepanz zwischen Retro und Moderne macht den ganz besonderen Charme dieses Rades aus. Ich find's geil!  Das Innenlager war aber wohl etwas zu breit, wa? Egal, hauptsache das Ding fährt! Ich könnte Dir noch nen 16er DX-Ritzel anbieten um dieses Monstrum von Kassette zu ersetzen, aber 53-16 ist nur was für die ganz Harten, nicht wahr? 

Edith sagt: Was hast Du mit meinem fizik Sattel gemacht? Der sieht plötzlich so komisch aus...


----------



## endorphin80 (23. Oktober 2005)

Die orginale 600er Stütze ist leider zu kurz...
Da mußte ich für die Proberunde mal meine MTB Sattel-/StützenKombi nutzen...
 Ne lange stütze werde ich noch ersteigern und dann kommt dein Sattel druff!


----------



## *blacksheep* (23. Oktober 2005)

rene.kuehnel schrieb:
			
		

> Die orginale 600er Stütze ist leider zu kurz...
> Da mußte ich für die Proberunde mal meine MTB Sattel-/StützenKombi nutzen...
> Ne lange stütze werde ich noch ersteigern und dann kommt dein Sattel druff!



27.2? Hab ich hier noch einiges liegen.


----------



## madbull (26. Oktober 2005)

Morgen: Wie immer um 19:00 am P3. Kommt jemand?

Montag: Halloween-Nightride! Kostümzwang! 19:00?

Nächste Woche Donnerstag: Halloween-Aftershow-Ride. Denke mal, die Leute werden sich zwar wundern, aber einfach denken, dass unsere Uhren drei Tage nachgehen...


----------



## hurtig (26. Oktober 2005)

moin @ meik und volks. ich meld mich mal ab für dies jahr....mein bike ist noch 3 wochen im service und jetzt kommt die winterzeit...viel zu dunkel : )!

euch viel spass...bis zum frühling!!!!!!!

euer (27 km/h schnitt) helge ; )!


----------



## madbull (30. Oktober 2005)

Besser könnte das Wetter kaum sein für den morgigen Halloween-N.RIDE: Minimal 13° (kurze Verkleidungen möglich), kein Mond. 


m. *startetgleichzumskandi:Genau100Dosenabgeben!!!*


----------



## bikegeissel (30. Oktober 2005)

Huhu...
Ich melde mich mal kurz aus der Heimat...
Für den Halloweennightride wünsche ich viel Spaß! 

Leider werde ich bis zum Start des Winterpokals die Finger vom Rad lassen müssen. Mein Handgelenk ist weiterhin äußerst erschütterungssesnsibel...
Also keine Chance, mich ordentlich mit dem Bike fortzzubewegen, bevor das nicht auskuriert ist. Meik - Du hattest recht, dass Verstauchungen doch relativ langwierig sind.


----------



## gnss (31. Oktober 2005)

Gab es letzes mal eigentlich auch Kostümzwang? Auf den Bildern sind so viele Menschen ohne. Falls ohne auch geht und Janus mich mitnimmt würde ich auch ein paar Fotos machen. Bei dem herrlichen Wetter kann ich irgendwo in die Nähe vom Stadtpark kommen, ich bruache nur Uhrzeit und Ort.


----------



## madbull (31. Oktober 2005)

@René: So'n Schiet - Gute Besserung!

@gnss: Ich bringe für dich und Christian am besten noch je ein "lustiges T-Shirt" mit - damit ich nicht ganz so allein verkleidet bin...


----------



## *blacksheep* (31. Oktober 2005)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> ich bruache nur Uhrzeit und Ort.



17.30 Uhr am Nightride-Treffpunkt U-Bahn Fuhlsbüttel Park+Ride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (31. Oktober 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> @gnss: Ich bringe für dich und Christian am besten noch je ein "lustiges T-Shirt" mit - damit ich nicht ganz so allein verkleidet bin...



solange es in 3xl ist 



			
				Janus schrieb:
			
		

> 17.30 Uhr am Nightride-Treffpunkt U-Bahn Fuhlsbüttel Park+Ride



alles klar


----------



## madbull (2. November 2005)

Morgen wie üblich um 19:00 am P3. Mit "Frischlingen", wenn ich recht erinnere...    


Und auch sie wird zum ersten Mal dabei sein:


*Lilly*



































​
(Größere Bilder hier und auf onepic)


----------



## Lupi (2. November 2005)

a ha , kaum da und schon macht Lilly in Tdf die Edelboutiquen unsicher.

Das nenne ich mal Luxusweib.


----------



## Anfall (2. November 2005)

Geil, einfach nur geil. Auch wenn ich vorher dachte, dass es nicht passt, aber das ist geil.

Wann bohrst du die Ösen für den zweiten Flaschenhalter?


----------



## endorphin80 (5. November 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Wann bohrst du die Ösen für den zweiten Flaschenhalter?


Wat wer bist du denn?


----------



## Anfall (5. November 2005)

Hi, ich bin der Saschwa, wer bist denn du?
Achja, ich melde mich mal für Donnerstag an, muss Freitag nicht ins Labor und habe frei \o/


----------



## bikegeissel (7. November 2005)

Bin Donnerstag zum Schw***vergelich ... äh wollte sagen Germansvergleich da


----------



## Anfall (7. November 2005)

Thilo meldet sich für Donnerstag auch mal an, mei nrad ist eh das Geilste, ihr seid zu alt, eure Blasen sind undicht und ich kann endlich zwei Dosen am Skandi abgeben.


----------



## Rabbit (7. November 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> *Lilly*​



Ahhhh, in Lilly könnte ich mich wohl auch verlieben 
Wirklich hübsch! Woher hast Du denn das Teil nun wieder? Klar, Eigenbau, aber woher kommt der Rahmen? ebay?

Gruß,
Harry​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (7. November 2005)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Ahhhh, in Lilly könnte ich mich wohl auch verlieben
> Wirklich hübsch! Woher hast Du denn das Teil nun wieder? Klar, Eigenbau, aber woher kommt der Rahmen? ebay?
> 
> Gruß,
> Harry


Harry, wenn du mal a Schtündsche Zeit hast, lies' dir einfach mal dies hier durch, da steht alles drin...  

http://www.eingangrad.de/wbb/thread.php?threadid=3418

m. *undmeinpapihatnichteinenpfennigdazubezahlt*













...und das schönste Bild dieser Session gestern auf onepic...

.


----------



## Lupi (7. November 2005)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Ahhhh, in Lilly könnte ich mich wohl auch verlieben
> Wirklich hübsch! Woher hast Du denn das Teil nun wieder? Klar, Eigenbau, aber woher kommt der Rahmen? ebay?
> 
> Gruß,
> Harry




und täglich grü´t das Murmeltier.

"Perlen vor die Säue"


----------



## bikegeissel (9. November 2005)

und? Donnerstag? Germansvergleich? 19 Uhr Normal?


----------



## madbull (9. November 2005)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> und? Donnerstag? Germansvergleich? 19 Uhr Normal?


Ist der Papst ein Deutscher?


----------



## bikegeissel (9. November 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der Papst ein Deutscher?


Bayer! Nicht Deutscher!


----------



## madbull (9. November 2005)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> Bayer! Nicht Deutscher!


Wie jetzt: Bayer?! Geman sitzt in Heidelberg - und das ist in Baden-Württemberg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikegeissel (9. November 2005)

Ach - Du sprichst von Gott 
Drück Dich doch klar aus - 
Ratzinger=Papst
Germans=Gott


----------



## Anfall (9. November 2005)

Was hätten die Herren morgen denn gerne? 70 oder 85%? Islay oder Highland?


----------



## bikegeissel (10. November 2005)

Mitnahmegelegenheit...Mitnahmegelegenheit...Mitnahmegelegenheit...
Wer will? Fahre gegen 17.30 Uhr in HH los...


----------



## madbull (10. November 2005)

Achtung! Wir starten abweichend nicht vom P3, sondern bei mir!


----------



## Anfall (11. November 2005)

Schnääälllääää.... Mach ma 'nen Hochstata ey!


----------



## madbull (11. November 2005)

Gestern kam es im Rahmen des N.RIDEs zum ersten offiziellen 

Team GERMANS Eingang Germany

Treffen. Näheres findet sich hier  auf http://www.Team-Normal.com


Ganz nebenbei wurde eine neue Strecke gefahren: Zuerst ging es auf direktem Weg (einige Kilometer schöne Wege und Trails) zu SHELL - um meine "Mismatch"-Fotoserie, die hier  begann, farblich adäquat fortzusetzen. Hier die bisherigen Ergebnisse, beginnend mit Olivers Chaka, letzte Woche Donnerstag an anderer Stelle abgelichtet:


























Nachdem wir uns ausgiebig im Vorbeifahren über Frauenbiersaufende Kids lustig gemacht hatten, wurden ganz hinten auf der Maritim-Seebrücke die ersten kühlen Schlucke geleert, herrlich umbraust von noch kühleren Böen...













Der Rest war genial wie immer. Erwähnenswert vielleicht noch, dass wir es heute endlich schafften, unserer Ex-Blonden vom Skandi das erste Lächeln zu entlocken - was natürlich nach der Abfahrt diverse Aussprüche der jungen und nicht altwerdenwollenden Nightrider à la "Die hat MICH gemeint" und "Nee - MICH!" nach sich zog...


----------



## Anfall (12. November 2005)

Und um das hier nochmal klarzustellen: Sie meinte MICH, macht euch bloß keine falschen Hoffnungen.


----------



## bikegeissel (14. November 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Und um das hier nochmal klarzustellen: Sie meinte MICH, macht euch bloß keine falschen Hoffnungen.



Quatsch - die ÜBER Dich gelacht... so wie alle halt


----------



## madbull (15. November 2005)

Donnerstag wie immer 19:00 am P3.

Zieht euch warm an - es werden zum ersten Mal deutlich unter 5° werden!

Gestern beim Nightride hatten wir zwar noch fast 7°, aber zusammen mit den Sturmböen war es schon ziemlich heftig kalt. Wenn es also Donnerstag immer noch so windig sein sollte, sollte man schon die RICHTIGEN Winterklamotten hervorkramen...


----------



## Anfall (15. November 2005)

Gestern Morgen bin ich auch schon mit Winterjacke gefahren, war ja sowas von hullefatz kalt. Allerding hab ich wieder meine Jeans hochgekrempelt, also kurze Hose geht immernoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupi (15. November 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern Morgen bin ich auch schon mit Winterjacke gefahren, war ja sowas von hullefatz kalt.




zieh doch gleich den rock an. Mumu


----------



## gnss (15. November 2005)

Gibt es eigentlich auch Winterjacken, bei denen mit der Größe nicht nur die Länge, sondern auch die Breite variiert?


----------



## Anfall (15. November 2005)

Definitiv nicht! Und ich bin heute zum ersten Mal mit Beinlingen gefahren


----------



## Lupi (15. November 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Definitiv nicht! Und ich bin heute zum ersten Mal mit Beinlingen gefahren




is nich wahr


----------



## gnss (15. November 2005)

Ich wollte gestern die günstigen BOC-Armlinge holen, die hatten auch jede menge da, alle Größe S.


----------



## Anfall (15. November 2005)

Armlinge teh suxx, wofür gibt es Kapuzenpullover?


----------



## gnss (15. November 2005)

ghetto gangstah?


----------



## Anfall (15. November 2005)

Mit meinem hellblauen Bärenmarke-Kapu? No, i don't think so


----------



## madbull (17. November 2005)

Watt? Keiner dabei heute? Ist euch das zu kalt, oder was?!

Absolut herrlich war es gestern - die erste richtige Kälte musste sofort ausgenutzt werden! 1 bis 2° hatten wir ugefähr - aber nicht sooo viel Wind dazu, Montag bei 5° und 5Bft. mehr war es während der Fahrt deutlich kälter! Vor allem in Pausen merkt man es, vor allem, wenn man die Handschuhe auszieht.

Wir haben Vollmond heute - und klarstes Wetter - wer sich's entgehen lässt, obwohl er dabei sein könnte, ist selbst schuld!    







@gnss: Ich fahre schon den dritten Winter bei jeder Temperatur durch OHNE Winterjacke - und sogar ohne Thermotrikot. *Zwiebelprinzip*!
Bei mir: Zuunterst langes Unterhemd (so ab gut Null Grad abwärts), darüber einen relativ dünnen Ski-Fleece-Rolli, dann eine ungefütterte 3-Lagen-Goretex-Jacke (um Längen wärmer als Windstopper!) und ein relativ enges Trikot darüber (das alles schön körpernah hält).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## endorphin80 (17. November 2005)

ich mache das so ähnlich...

doch das Trikot drüber sparen wir(-richtigen Kerle-)uns...
...liegt auch so alles schön eng an  

schüttelschüttelschnief


----------



## Anfall (17. November 2005)

Randunterhemd, Trikot, Pullover + Kapuzenpullover. Mehr braucht der Mann von Welt nicht.

Und ich bin wieder nicht dabei, muss jetzt wieder weg und was für die Uni machen


----------



## madbull (22. November 2005)

Donnerstag wie immer. Und heute übrigens auch.


----------



## endorphin80 (22. November 2005)

Was für km Angaben?



HAHAHAHAAAA!


----------



## madbull (22. November 2005)

rene.kuehnel schrieb:
			
		

> Was für km Angaben?
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAAAA!


René - das sind die Entfernungen des Startplatzes zu deinem Wohnort, keine Streckenangaben der Tour!


----------



## madbull (23. November 2005)

Jo - ist denn schoa Weihnachten?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## endorphin80 (23. November 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> René - das sind die Entfernungen des Startplatzes zu deinem Wohnort, keine Streckenangaben der Tour!


schade


----------



## bikegeissel (23. November 2005)

Die Bilder sind ja wieder mal echt goil geworden 
Der Tannebaum steht übrigens direkt neben dem Leuchtturm - absolut empfehlenswerter Platz, da der Baum für Windstille sorgt


----------



## bikegeissel (1. Dezember 2005)

So, heute abend sieht's ja nochmal nach einem ganz regulären N.RIDE aus 
Ich bringe wahrscheinlich noch jemanden mit heute abend!   
Mein Auto wäre damit also voll


----------



## madbull (1. Dezember 2005)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> So, heute abend sieht's ja nochmal nach einem ganz regulären N.RIDE aus
> Ich bringe wahrscheinlich noch jemanden mit heute abend!
> Mein Auto wäre damit also voll


Es haben sich außerdem noch zwei "Neue" sicher angekündigt, und Mila kommt auch! Damit haben wir ja mit mindestens Sieben mal wieder eine recht illustre Truppe zusammen...


----------



## bikegeissel (1. Dezember 2005)

So, Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit sind ausgemacht.
Bringe Sofax (hier aus dem Forum) mit - neben dem kannst Du Deine pisselige Helmbeleuchtung einpacken, Meik!


----------



## madbull (1. Dezember 2005)

Pah! Helmbeleuchtung ist systembedingt eh als minderwertig einzustufen...    




			
				 Treehugger schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich will noch mal was zur Helmlampe schreiben:
> 
> Eine Helmlampe macht nur Sinn, wenn am Rad eine hellere Lampe den Weg ausleuchtet, für den Blick nach rechts und links und um den Blick immer ein wenig ausgeleutet zu haben.
> 
> ...


Hab' ich ausprobiert - bei der Pause an unserem Lieblingsplatz auf dem Steilufer, wo es diese tiefen Löcher gibt, konnte ich die mit der Helmlampe tatsächlich so gut wie gar nicht erkennen! Nahm ich den Helm ab und hielt ihn unter Augenhöhe, waren sie sofort durch den Schatten zu erkennen...



Cool - 3 Newbies!


----------



## gnss (1. Dezember 2005)

Und Lampen am Lenker sind für Kurven systembedingt minderwertig.


----------



## madbull (1. Dezember 2005)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Und Lampen am Lenker sind für Kurven systembedingt minderwertig.


Nur wenn der Kegel zu schmal ist...


----------



## gnss (1. Dezember 2005)

Ich habe hier noch eine 36° oder so rumliegen, kommt an eine dem Blick folgende Lampe nicht ran. Schön wenn man beides hat.


----------



## Lupi (1. Dezember 2005)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Und Lampen am Lenker sind für Kurven systembedingt minderwertig.




Es soll auch Leute geben denen wird bei diesem Helmleuchten geschaukel übel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (1. Dezember 2005)

Bestimmt Fullyfahrer die ihr fahrendes Sofa in Schutz nehmen.


----------



## Madi (1. Dezember 2005)

So  Der Ride heute war echt super! Ich bin mit Sicherheit wieder mit dabei. Und Mila habe ich sicher zu Hause abgeliefert^^ poste mal die Pix Meik.


----------



## Jozi (2. Dezember 2005)

Der NR war herrlich! Schön Meik und René wieder zu sehen!  Es freut mich sehr, Christian kennen zu lernen, vielen Dank an Madi für die *Lieferung*  
Bis zum nächsten Mal!


----------



## Madi (3. Dezember 2005)

So @ Meik: Ich hab mal bei T(s?)chibo  eingekauft ^^

Gesichtsmaske, die Vollgesichtsmaske auch, Lauf/Radjacke Oo, Nierenschutz, Wintermütze (Helm-Windschutz), Handschuhe (die sind super)...

So ists schon besser mit Wärme.

Gruß Christian


----------



## madbull (6. Dezember 2005)

Na, Christian, da solltest du ja eigentlich nicht mehr frieren...  

Bilder kommen heute oder morgen, bin ja gerade erst wieder zu Hause vom Hüttenzauber...
http://www.eingangrad.de/wbb/thread.php?threadid=3964
http://www.eingangrad.de/wbb/thread.php?threadid=3985


























Donnerstag wie immer, klar!



.


----------



## madbull (8. Dezember 2005)

Hier die Bilder vom letzten Donnerstag. Leider nur so klein und schlecht, da die Kamera vom Abend zuvor noch auf VGA gestellt war, da wir ein Bild per Handy-Email verschickt haben. Wenn die Kamera-SW die bei schlechten Lichtverhältnissen aufgenommenen Bilder selbst runterrechnet, wird das leider nicht so doll...  

Flickpause vor Auto Schneider:












Am Abend zuvor, Team Normal Parteitag im Feuerstein Timmendorfer Strand:












Bis heute Abend!


----------



## Gerrit (8. Dezember 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> ​



Moin Meik!

Wie heißt diese Turnübung?



gerrit


----------



## bikegeissel (13. Dezember 2005)

Donnerstag? Normal?


----------



## Sofax (13. Dezember 2005)

Normal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (13. Dezember 2005)

das wird nichts


----------



## *blacksheep* (13. Dezember 2005)

Normal!


----------



## madbull (14. Dezember 2005)

OK - wir machen das dann diese Woche so:

Das schwarze Schaaf würde gern etwas früher starten und wird deshalb schon gegen 18:30 bei mir eintreffen. Alle, die mitfahren möchten: Bitte versuchen möglichst früh da zu sein, damit wir mindestens pünktlich, besser noch sogar ein wenig früher starten können.

Treffpunkt also ab 18:30 bei mir (nicht P3!).


Wir haben übrigens morgen Vollmond...


----------



## Rabbit (14. Dezember 2005)

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß morgen und hoffe demnächst auch mal wieder dabei sein zu können! 

BTW: Meik, wo hat den das SingleSpeed-Event stattgefunden?


----------



## madbull (14. Dezember 2005)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß morgen und hoffe demnächst auch mal wieder dabei sein zu können!
> 
> BTW: Meik, wo hat den das SingleSpeed-Event stattgefunden?


Im Pott, bei Organisator René bikegeissel, der mich ja auch mit runter genommen, sowie mir Kost und Logis erster Klasse geboten hat...   

Geil war's!

Bericht gibt's drüben, in Teilen, der erste ist schon online: http://www.eingangrad.de/wbb/thread.php?threadid=3985


----------



## bikegeissel (14. Dezember 2005)

Ui - das wird hart.
Ob ich das wirklich schaffe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (14. Dezember 2005)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> Ui - das wird hart.
> Ob ich das wirklich schaffe


Wenn nicht, lässt es sich ja nicht ändern - dann warten wir halt so lang...

Ist halt nur eine kleiner Schubs, möglichst früh los zu kommen...


----------



## Oliver Linberg (14. Dezember 2005)

Moin Meik,

bin leider in letzter Zeit ziemlich verhindert.( Ist nicht die Kälte!!!)

Ich hab jetzt mal andere Bremsbeläge für unsere HS 33 ausprobiert. Bei
      www. trailmarkt.de       habe ich gelbe Belege von VIZ geordert. Die Lieferung erfolgt schnell und ist billig.
Eingebaut zeigt die Bremse nun einen ganz anderen Charakter: Der Druckpunkt ist jetzt etwas weicher, weil die Beläge weicher sind. Die Bremsleistung hat reichlich zugenommen!!!! Ich muss mich erst dran gewöhnen. Leider ist die Bremse quietscht die Bremse jetzt etwas. Probiers aus 
Gruß Oliver


----------



## *blacksheep* (15. Dezember 2005)

Kein Grund mehr zur Eile. Habe heute doch noch andere Verpflichtungen, komme daher NICHT nach TDF. 

Euch aber dennoch viel Spass!

Gruss,

Alex


----------



## madbull (15. Dezember 2005)

Okidoki - also Treffen wie üblich 19:00 - allerdings bei mir.


----------



## bikegeissel (15. Dezember 2005)

black_sheep schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Grund mehr zur Eile. Habe heute doch noch andere Verpflichtungen, komme daher NICHT nach TDF.
> 
> Euch aber dennoch viel Spass!
> 
> ...



OK, dann hat sich unsere Einsammelaktion also erledigt...
Kriegst keine Adresse per PM...


----------



## madbull (15. Dezember 2005)

Das heutige Programm steht aufgrund der Wetterlage fest:


Trail zu Shell durch den vollkommen verschlammten Kältekeller.

Bier holen.

Auf der Timmendorfer Maritimbrücke im umwerfenden Nordwest dieses schlürfen.

Steilufer nach Travemünde - mit vollem Sturm von hinten geflooooogeeeen!

Skandi - Bier holen.

Pause an der Mole oder davor - dasselbe schlürfen.

Gegen den Sturm übers Ufer zurück.

Das Rad durch den Sand schieben zu der gischtbespritzten Kaimauer vor dem Niendorfer Schwimmbad.

Mit breit grinsendem Gesicht Ankunft am P3.


Übrigens: Umbedingt winddicht und nicht zu dünn anziehen: Mindestens schwere Sturmböen!


EDIT: Gerade gesehen: *Orkanböen*...


----------



## Sofax (15. Dezember 2005)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> OK, dann hat sich unsere Einsammelaktion also erledigt...
> Kriegst keine Adresse per PM...



hmm, aber wir könnten uns dann ja dort noch einsammeln, oder?


----------



## bikegeissel (15. Dezember 2005)

ETA 18:15 - 18:30 Uhr am Pendlerparkplatz


----------



## Sofax (15. Dezember 2005)

oh verdammt, mit zunehmender Stärke der Windböen verlässt mich meine Stimme und Halsschmerzen werden schlimmer: trotz der Spätnachtvorbereitungen gestern und trotz allen Termin- und Treffpunktabstimmungen muss ich mich wohl für heute Abend verabschieden!
Nächsten Mittwoch bin ich aber zur Bikegeissel-Abschniedsfahrt dabei; meinetwegen auch schon früher, da ich am Mi schon frei habe  
Viel Spaß!


----------



## bikegeissel (15. Dezember 2005)

Tja Meik - da sind wir wohl nur noch 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (15. Dezember 2005)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> Tja Meik - da sind wir wohl nur noch 2


Warum hast du eigentlich immer noch deinen alten Avatar?!?


----------



## bikegeissel (16. Dezember 2005)

Weil man mich sonst nicht erkennt hier im Forum 

Sagte ich übrigens schon, wie geil das gestern wieder war?
Kein Tropfen Regen - dafür Wind, Sturm und Hitzestau   

Irgendwie hatte ich auf der Rückfahrt die ganze Zeit dieses komische Grinsen im Gesicht


----------



## madbull (16. Dezember 2005)

Ein Bericht findet sich hier auf Team.Normal.com.









.


----------



## madbull (16. Dezember 2005)

Oliver Linberg schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Meik,
> 
> bin leider in letzter Zeit ziemlich verhindert.( Ist nicht die Kälte!!!)
> 
> ...


Danke für den Tip!   

Leider ist der Preis (22 für ein Paar) DEUTLICH über meiner Schmerzgrenze - die lachsfarbenen Kool Stops bekomme ich für 18 (für 2 Paar!), also ungefähr 40% davon...

Dafür habe ich den Shop mal bei den Singlespeedern gepostet - ich denke da wird der ein oder andere gerade 74 cm Lenker bald einen neuen Besitzer finden...    

Bis denn...


----------



## madbull (20. Dezember 2005)

Morgen bikegeisselrenés Abschieds-Ride!

Pünktliche Abfahrt erst um 20:00 bei mir. Wer will, kann aber auch schon früher da sein, zum rad- und whiskysimpeln bei Bier...


----------



## endorphin80 (21. Dezember 2005)

dabei!


----------



## bikegeissel (21. Dezember 2005)

Bring Dein Nebelhorn mit


----------



## madbull (22. Dezember 2005)

Verdammte Drecksbande!!!


----------



## madbull (24. Dezember 2005)

Weihnachten?

Same procedure as every day!

...

Heute:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (29. Dezember 2005)

Kommt jemand heute?

Aktuelle Schneehöhe: >15 cm


----------



## bikegeissel (29. Dezember 2005)

WAS?
15 cm?
Wo ist mein Auto? Ich fahr mal eben los


----------



## madbull (29. Dezember 2005)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> WAS?
> 15 cm?


Vorgestern auf der Tour mit Gerald waren es schon über 10 cm...   










Übrigens: Ich habe endlich den Blitz für mein W800i - und er funktioniert richtig gut...


----------



## bikegeissel (29. Dezember 2005)

*seufz*
Hier in Duisburg liegen nur 3 cm
Ich war gestern im Wald - war aber garnicht so verschneit... Nur kalt


----------



## Sofax (29. Dezember 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt jemand heute?
> 
> Aktuelle Schneehöhe: >15 cm




bin dabei   

@gnss, blacksheep, 
will sich noch jemand für die Fahrt mit mir zusammentun??


----------



## burn (29. Dezember 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Weihnachten?





nich das du festklebst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (31. Dezember 2005)

Donnerstag war einer der endgeilsten Nightrides überhaupt.

Fast drei Stunden Fahrzeit, 40 Kilometer, kaum gerades Lenken auf Nebenstraßen möglich, massenhaft entjungferter Tiefschnee, unter anderem zwei Mal das komplette Steilufer, wo die wunderschönen Wehen teilweise undurchfahrbar tief waren.
Davon leider keine Bilder - ein paar Impressionen gibt es aber trotzdem.


(Mein Fotoalbum ist übrigens komplett neu gestaltet und enthält nur noch die wirklich besten und/oder interessantesten Bilder, übersichtlich in nur acht Unteralben. Eines davon, "[TEMP]", in dem auch die vorgestrigen Bilder zu finden sind, wird alle paar Wochen oder Monate mal geleert werden. Sichert also lieber alle Fotos aus diesem Ordner, die ihr behalten möchtet.)












































































​


----------



## Rabbit (1. Januar 2006)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Fast drei Stunden Fahrzeit ...


Fahrt ihr neuerdings mit Energiesparlampen oder hatte jeder eine Autobatterie im Rucksack?
Oder war's durch den Schnee so hell, daß ihr quasi ohne Licht fahren konntet?
Oder sind davon nur 1,5 Std. reine Fahrzeit?
Mein Akku hält höchstens 1,5 Std. stand bevor das Licht aus geht?!

Fragt sich ein erstaunter Rabbit


----------



## gnss (2. Januar 2006)

Ein mehr als 2kg schwerer Bleiakku hält schon ein paar Stunden.


----------



## madbull (2. Januar 2006)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Fahrt ihr neuerdings mit Energiesparlampen oder hatte jeder eine Autobatterie im Rucksack?
> Oder war's durch den Schnee so hell, daß ihr quasi ohne Licht fahren konntet?
> Oder sind davon nur 1,5 Std. reine Fahrzeit?
> Mein Akku hält höchstens 1,5 Std. stand bevor das Licht aus geht?!
> ...


Du fährst ja auch immer noch mit 20 Watt und 3,4 Ah, oder? Der hält auch im Winter nicht länger, eher kürzer, wenn der Akku nicht mehr ganz frisch ist.
Aber der 7,2 Ah, den ich fahre, sollte im guten Zustand mindestens 3 Stunden mitmachen!

An dem Tag war es allerdings tatsächlich so, dass mich nach gut zwei Stunden (hatte in der Pause am Hermann auch das Licht angelassen) das Licht verließ - aber nur weil mein Akku am Ende ist nach Hunderten von Fahrten und mehreren Tiefentladungen, davon einer vollkommenen! 
(Diese Woche kommen aber die neuen Akkus für Mila, Lupi und mich - dann kann's abgehen)
Auf dem Steilufer war's dann aber tatsächlich dank des Schnees trotzdem auch im Stockdunkeln wie immer fahrbar!   
Geralds Akku für die Sigma hat tatsächlich komplett durchgehalten, Mila fuhr nur mit LED.
2:45 war die tatsächliche FAHRzeit!


----------



## Olvi Lapinkulta (2. Januar 2006)

allen NIGHTRIDERS ein 
km-reiches jahr
wünscht die
cycle(wolfgang)
von der mole


----------



## Sofax (5. Januar 2006)

hat wer Interesse sich heute Abend mit mir zur Fahrt nach Tdf zusammen zu tun??


----------



## madbull (11. Januar 2006)

Morgen wie immer.

Mila - falls du kommst: Eine Viertelstunde früher, damit ich deine Lampe anbauen kann?

...

Gestern habe ich einen absolut endgeilen spontanen Nightride über den Strand gemacht, der nämlich dank ablandigem Wind glatt und festgefroren war!
Ohne Licht, ein einmaliges Erlebnis...
Leider wird es morgen wohl nicht mehr so sein...


----------



## madbull (18. Januar 2006)

Morgen wie immer.


----------



## Clemens1 (18. Januar 2006)

man bei euren nightrides, kriegt man ja gleich lust zu Euch zu stossen. ich bin zur zeit aber gerade in holland. zwar nah an der grenze, so dass der teuteburger wald noch erreichbar ist, aber zu weit weg vom timmendorfer strand.  aber vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal die gelegenheit. würde mich freuen. 

viel spass euch morgen!!!

gruss clemens


----------



## madbull (23. Januar 2006)

@Clemens: Jederzeit.  

.........................................


Diese Woche fällt der Nightride aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (31. Januar 2006)

Diesen Donnerstag fällt der N.RIDE noch einmal aus.


----------



## madbull (7. Februar 2006)

> *Brauchen wir einen Freilauf?*
> 
> _Die Redakteurinnen von "Draisena" fragen den Fabrikanten Puch_
> 
> ...


Bald hatten alle Fahrräder den Freilauf (bis auf die wenigen Bahnrennräder der Six-Days)...  


















.


----------



## Sofax (7. Februar 2006)

die ganze Darstellung scheint ausschließlich aufs Rückwärtsfahren bezogen zu sein 



> ... wird das Free Wheel nur die Maschine des sehr geübten Fahrers werden, nachdem der Anfänger oder der nur mittelmäßige Fahrer wohl kaum eine freilaufende Maschine mit Vorteil wird benutzen können, da ihm die Überwindung des toten Punktes stets Schwierigkeiten machen wird...



mit free wheel kann ich beim rückwärts fahren ja gar nicht die Kurbel zum treten verwenden ... da hilft auch noch so viel üben nix. Das bedarf mit dem gefixten Singlespeed schon genüg Übung...

hier ist der Beweis:


> ... die plötzliche Wirkung der Hinterradbremse beim Bergabfahren für ungeübte oder unaufmerksame Fahrer böse Folgen nach sich ziehen könnte. Das kleinste Hindernis am Wege kann einen Kopfsturz verursachen.



es geht ums rückwärts fahren 

Übermorgen wieder Shore riding?


----------



## bikegeissel (7. Februar 2006)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

>


WAS hast Du mit Lilli angestellt?  Dieser Lenker sieht ja sowas von Sch***e aus...


----------



## madbull (7. Februar 2006)

Donnerstag 19:00 P3 antreten zur ultimativen, extremen, erdkerntiefen, niedagewesenen Schlammschlacht!


----------



## Netghost (8. Februar 2006)

:| an dem tag hab ich zwar Urlaub...Aaaaaaber: Hab ich...
1.)...immer noch keine Sigma
2.)...immer noch keine Funktionskleidung
3.)...keine Kondition
4.)...schiss mit euch irren wieder aleine im Wald zu sein  
5.)...kein so cooles fixed singlespeedbike...oder ist das keinen bedingung um mitzufahren?
6.)...keine mitfahrgelegenheit
7.)...kein Geld für den Zug
8.)...angst vor schlechtem wetter
9.)...keien idee wie ich die 10 vollmachen soll
10.)...eine Kälteallergie


----------



## gnss (8. Februar 2006)

zu 1.) dann hängst du dich einfach an jemanden dran, der licht hat. das klappt wunderbar.
zu 2.) funktionskleidung ist für pussies
zu 3.) wer hat die schon
zu 4.) da ist kein wald
zu 5.) kastrierte bikes sind keine voraussetzung


----------



## madbull (9. Februar 2006)

Jemand dabei?

Falls ja, bitte bis zum späten Nachmittag Bescheid geben!


----------



## Sofax (9. Februar 2006)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Jemand dabei?
> 
> Falls ja, bitte bis zum späten Nachmittag Bescheid geben!



Ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (9. Februar 2006)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> Ja


----------



## Rabbit (9. Februar 2006)

Ich hoffe ihr habt gleich viel Spaß im Schlammbad 

Harry


----------



## madbull (9. Februar 2006)

Worte können den heutigen Nightride ganz sicher nicht beschreiben, nicht einmal annähernd.
Gerald kann es ja gern trotzdem mal versuchen.   


Ich sage nur:

*ENDGEIL*​





@Gerald: So'n Schiet - mein Abendesen ist noch bei dir im Rucksack!


----------



## madbull (10. Februar 2006)

Und hier noch das zweite Bild - man möge mir verzeihen, dass ich aufgrund der äußeren Umstände die Kamera nicht häufiger rausgeholt habe.
(Ich habe vorgestern nach nur vier Monaten schon das erste Mal das Handy öffnen und entstauben bzw. -drecken müssen...)






v.l.n.r.: ALDI (Regenhose) - GERMANS (Fixie) - ROCKY MOUNTAIN (MTB) - TSCHIBO (Regenhose)


.


----------



## bikegeissel (10. Februar 2006)

Saugeil...
Wenn's bei Euch gestern nur alb so viel geregnet hat wie bei uns, dann seid Ihr gewaltig naß geworden 

RESEPKT, Jungs!


----------



## Sofax (10. Februar 2006)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Worte können den heutigen Nightride ganz sicher nicht beschreiben, nicht einmal annähernd.
> Gerald kann es ja gern trotzdem mal versuchen.
> 
> Ich sage nur:
> ...



Für etwas, für das es keine Worte gibt, kann auch ich keine finden   
@mike
ich werde mir dein Abendessen übers Wochenende genehmigen ....  
(jetzt weiß ich auch, warum der Rücksack noch so schwer war)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (15. Februar 2006)

Morgen Treffen bei mir!

Anfallex: Mindestens eine Viertelstunde vorher mit CKen!


----------



## Anfall (15. Februar 2006)

KK, bin so gegen 18:30 da.

*******, Bike Components bekommt den Rahmen nicht, was nu? Welchen? 400 Öre stehen zur Verfügung inkl. Porto.


----------



## madbull (15. Februar 2006)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> KK, bin so gegen 18:30 da.
> 
> *******, Bike Components bekommt den Rahmen nicht, was nu? Welchen? 400 Öre stehen zur Verfügung inkl. Porto.


Bike-Mailorder hat ihn für 339 in schwarz und 20'' stehen, mit 1 Woche Lieferzeit.
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/Bike/Rahmen/Dual/Dirt-Rah/DMR-Switchback-Frame::1848.html
Kann natürlich sein, dass auch die ihn einfach nicht bekommen (ich glaube, der wird in der Größe nicht mehr hergestellt, und wenn der Importeur keinen mehr stehen hat...), aber anfragen kannst du ja mal...   

Die restlichen 60 bitte in CKen an mich für den Tip - Danke!


----------



## Anfall (15. Februar 2006)

Hab ich auch schon gesehen, dafür bekommst du nichts 

Bike-Components sagte mir, dass sie den in 20" und Orange bekommen würden, es nur etwas dauert. Ich hab jetzt die vierte Mail bekommen, dass es wohl noch dauert, ob ich nochmal 14 Tage warten möchte. Aber da ich jetzt schon einen Monat warte, hab ich so langsam keine Lust mehr.
In Schwarz möchte ich den eigentlich nicht haben, ist so gewöhnlich.
Ich hab noch überlegt, ob ich mir den 1x1 hole, gibt's sogar in 22", aber nur in schwarz und weiß, und den 1x1 nehme ich nur in rosa 
MAl davon abgesehen, dass der 1x1 eh singlespeed only ist, ich aber einen Rahmen brauche, den ich auch noch mal auf Schaltung umrüsten kann.

Ach ist das doof...


----------



## *blacksheep* (15. Februar 2006)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> In Schwarz möchte ich den eigentlich nicht haben, ist so gewöhnlich.



Black is beautiful. Und lass das das schwarze Schaf mal nicht hören...


----------



## Anfall (15. Februar 2006)

Das schreibe ich dir morgen mit weißem Edding auf den Rahmen...


----------



## Anfall (16. Februar 2006)

Falls ich bis 19 Uhr nicht da bin, nicht auf mich warten, kann sein, dass ich noch länger am Protokoll sitze als geplant.


----------



## *blacksheep* (16. Februar 2006)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> MAl davon abgesehen, dass der 1x1 eh singlespeed only ist, ich aber einen Rahmen brauche, den ich auch noch mal auf Schaltung umrüsten kann.


Da hab ich einen kostenlosen Tipp für Dich:
































































Cannondale 1FG!


----------



## Anfall (16. Februar 2006)

Du mich auch 

Weiß jemand, wo man ein Instigator günstig beziehen kann? Von mir aus auch in schwarz...


----------



## madbull (16. Februar 2006)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Du mich auch
> 
> Weiß jemand, wo man ein Instigator günstig beziehen kann? Von mir aus auch in schwarz...


Das ist ja mal wirklich eine gute Idee - DAS solltest nicht mal DU klein kriegen...
Und für lange Gabeln ist es auch.

Such-Thread im Singlespeedforum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (16. Februar 2006)

Pfui Spinne, einen hässlicheren Rahmen hab ich in  meinem ganzen Leben noch nicht gesehen! 

Dagegen ist ja sogar mein Scalpel eine Schönheit gewesen.


----------



## Netghost (17. Februar 2006)

als ob die beiden auf schönheit achten, die räder die die beidne fahren sind pedalpanzer, die müssen nicht schön aussehen die müssen nur funzen. so lob ich mir das


----------



## madbull (17. Februar 2006)

NEU im Team NORMAL:


Sofax aka. Gerald.

Seit Donnerstag absolut angefixt und wohl in Kürze auf Singlespeeder oder sogar Fixie anzutreffen!

...

Aber ein Bild sagt mehr als Tausend Worte...









.


----------



## Anfall (17. Februar 2006)

Was fährt der Mann da? Christians Trek?
Achja, und willkommen, Halbfettsack


----------



## Lupi (18. Februar 2006)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Was fährt der Mann da? Christians Trek?
> Achja, und willkommen, Halbfettsack




cooles Bike !


----------



## *blacksheep* (18. Februar 2006)

Jo, echt edles Teil, viel zu schade für das Sauwetter an der Waterkant.


----------



## madbull (21. Februar 2006)

Donnerstag wieder wie immer um 19:00 am P3.

Bei einigermaßen Wetter dürften diesmal sogar wieder mal eine recht ansehliche Truppenstärke zusammenkommen.
Aber auch sonst wird in jedem Fall gefahren - Sofax und ich lieben dieses Sauwetter und den tiefen Matsch - nicht wahr, Gerald?


----------



## Sofax (21. Februar 2006)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Was fährt der Mann da? Christians Trek?
> Achja, und willkommen, Halbfettsack


Exakt! Danke für das nette Willkommen!!!  
Bin jetzt auf der Suche, wie ich ohne viele Öcken einen brauchbaren SSper zusammenbekomme ...


----------



## Sofax (21. Februar 2006)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> cooles Bike !



Cooles Bike! kann ich nur bestätigen 
bisschen heftige Übersetzung vielleich für tiefe Schlammfahrten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sofax (21. Februar 2006)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Aber auch sonst wird in jedem Fall gefahren - Sofax und ich lieben dieses Sauwetter und den tiefen Matsch - nicht wahr, Gerald?


tja, vor der Abfahrt ist das für mich eher eine Hassliebe. Komischerweise ändert sich das meistens nach ca. 1min
Aber wie gesagt, irgendwie sind unsere Tdf-Fahrten ja schon immer wieder extrem - ich bin mal gespannt, in welcher Hinsicht übermorgen


----------



## gnss (21. Februar 2006)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> Bin jetzt auf der Suche, wie ich ohne viele Öcken einen brauchbaren SSper zusammenbekomme ...




einfach nicht schalten


----------



## madbull (22. Februar 2006)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wie gesagt, irgendwie sind unsere Tdf-Fahrten ja schon immer wieder extrem - ich bin mal gespannt, in welcher Hinsicht übermorgen.


Tja - gestern hättest du das nächste Extrem kennengelernt: Nordoststurm.
Augen, ohren- und Gesichtshautbetäubend.
Salzwasserdusche an der Mole - die immer wieder von Wogen komplett überspült wurde.
Bei Gegenwind kaum ein Vorankommen, bei Seitenwind Spurhalten nur schwer möglich...







































Alle Bilder hier und auf onepic.


----------



## bikegeissel (23. Februar 2006)

Da habe ich 8 Monate drauf gewartet - und wat is? Nix is?
Heute Abend wird in Duisburg das Team-Normnal Langarmtrikot ausgefahren!


----------



## Holiday (23. Februar 2006)

@madbull

...tolle Bilder !

bevor dein rad die Klippe von unten begutachtet... gebe es doch lieber dem Holiday.

...und das alles bei der kälte...so matschig.... 

ciao
Holiday


----------



## volker k (26. Februar 2006)

@ Madbull.

Sag mal machst du in der Zeit vom 03.-10.03 irgendwie mal wieder einen Nighride weil dann bin ich gerade bei dir oben in Timmendorf. Wie in Hamburg angedroht wollt ich ja dann mal mit dir mitfahren. Würde mich freuen.

Gruß

Christel ( von der Post )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (28. Februar 2006)

Donnerstag wie immer!


----------



## Sofax (1. März 2006)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Donnerstag wie immer!


sieht richtig schlecht aus für morgen: ich hab nämlich vorgestern bei der Wartung meines Elements eine Lagerhülse im Hinterbaugleitlager bei mir auf dem Dachboden verloren.  Und so wies aussieht, werde ich frühestens Ende der Woche Ersatz bekommen können.  
Da mein Singlespeeder ja erst gedanklich beginnt zu entstehen, kann ich den auch noch nicht fahren und ich steh ohne geeignetes Bike für den N-Ride da ...


----------



## Anfall (1. März 2006)

Ach, schneid was aus 'ner Dose aus, ein bischen Tape rum und dann hält das


----------



## madbull (2. März 2006)

Es sind übrigens nur noch genau vier Nightride-Termine!
In dreieinhalb Wochen ist Zeitumstellung, Sonnenuntergang nach halb Acht und damit Sunsetride...


----------



## madbull (3. März 2006)

Und das viel geilere Bild gestern auf onepic!


----------



## silver02 (3. März 2006)

Moin aus Hamburch,
was seid Ihr denn für eine Truppe bei Euren Night-/Sunsetrides? Ich frag, weil ein Freund aus Tds kommt und wir gerne mit ner netten Truppe mitfahren würden. Der Freund hat aber "nur" ein Crossrad... Hat das Sinn oder gehts mehr so Hardcore zur Sache bei Euch (Strecke, Fahrtechnik und Power)?

Grüße
silver


----------



## Anfall (3. März 2006)

Guck dir das Bild an: Einer sieht doof aus, der andere wiegt über 120 kg, wir sind alles andere als Hardcore 

Crosser ist kein Problem, mitfahren kann eigentlich jeder, der sich ca. 35km auf dem Rad halten kann.


----------



## silver02 (3. März 2006)

So hab ich das gehofft und die 35 km sollten zu schaffen sein. Wir stoßen dann in den nächsten Wochen zu Euch!

Bis dahin

silver


----------



## *blacksheep* (3. März 2006)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Guck dir das Bild an: Einer sieht doof aus, der andere wiegt über 120 kg, wir sind alles andere als Hardcore



Ich wusste gar nicht, dass Meik über 120 KG wiegt. Sieht man ihm aber echt nicht an...


----------



## Anfall (3. März 2006)

Er trinkt zu viel und isst zu viel Fleisch.


War ja klar, dass jemand darauf anspringt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silver02 (3. März 2006)

Das klingt ja schonmal vielversprechend  Könnte auch auf mich zutreffen und verspricht spassige Runden, besonders die Durchfahrten der Fußgängerzonen und optionalen Bierpausen klingen prima.
Genau das Richtige (Wir wollen aber schon auch Radfahren  )
Leider werde ich es nur etwa einmal im Monat einrichten können, da sich sonst meine Frau und mein 3-monate alter Nachwuchs vernachlässigt fühlen werden, aber ich freu mich schon drauf!

silver


----------



## madbull (7. März 2006)

Diese Woche wie immer 19:00 am P3 - der Schnee soll bis dahin noch liegen!  

















Drei sind wir schon mal mindestens, bei jedem Wetter, plus Silver&Co. (?) und eventuelle Schönwetterüberraschungsgäste...


----------



## silver02 (7. März 2006)

Hab an diesem Donnerstag "Kindertag" weil meine Frau arbeitet  
Muss die erste Teilnahme noch etwas herausschieben.
Grüße
silver


----------



## madbull (8. März 2006)

Bring die Kinder doch mit - wir sind alle total pflegeleicht und lieb!  

Planänderung: Treffpunkt bei mir - Anfall und Sofax werden schon früher da sein!

Herrlich, zur Zeit! Um 1,6k losgefahren, durch die dreckige Brühe, und gegen 1,8k knisterte es nur noch so...    Zu Hause war dann das ganze Bike mit einem Eispanzer überzogen.
Man merkt, dass es Frühling wird!


Einfach nur herrlich, ohne Bremsen mit Highspeed über knisternde Eisflächen zu rasen...  













.


----------



## silver02 (8. März 2006)

Ich glaub, damit warte ich noch ein paar Jahre, der Kleine ist 3 1/2 Monate alt ! 

silver


----------



## madbull (10. März 2006)

Heute war es tatsächlich, wie ich ja angekündigt hatte, ein ganz klein wenig glatt, so dass ungeübte Fahrer mehrfach ins Schleudern geraten konnten...   

http://1pic.blogspot.com/2006/03/glassy.html

7 Fahrer übrigens. 5 Singlespeeder, ein coolseinwollender Bahnlenkerbrakelessfixer und eine schonbaldfixende fastnichtschaltende Fullyschwuchtel*...
Vorher zwei, drei Stunden Singlespeederaufbauschraubersession und viel Gerstensaft und fünfzehnjähriges Malzdestillat rundeten den Abend ab...  



* extra für dieses Forum:


----------



## madbull (10. März 2006)

Und hier Olafs richtig geile Bilder!   


Ohne Worte meinerseits - sollen die "Betroffenen" doch etwas sagen...


----------



## Anfall (10. März 2006)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Und hier Olafs richtig geile Bilder!
> 
> 
> Ohne Worte meinerseits - sollen die "Betroffenen" doch etwas sagen...



Hab ich etwa abgenommen?


----------



## Lupi (12. März 2006)

sieht fast so aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (14. März 2006)

Donnerstag wie immer!

Zusätzlich kommt aber morgen noch sie hier zum N.RIDE:






Und außerdem noch einige NORMALe. 
Um den rot vorm Steilufer aufgehenden Vollmond zu begutachten.


----------



## Anfall (14. März 2006)

Da steckt was im Steuerrohr 

Mond begutachten? Bei dem eis kann man nur nach unten gucken, nicht nach oben, hasshrnz.


----------



## madbull (14. März 2006)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Mond begutachten? Bei dem eis kann man nur nach unten gucken, nicht nach oben, hasshrnz.


Glatteispussy.


----------



## Anfall (14. März 2006)

Ja ach, was meinst du, warum ich das schreibe?
Weil ich gestern zu viel Eis gegessen habe und mir deswegen schlecht ist? Olm.


----------



## Olvi Lapinkulta (14. März 2006)

16.03. ab 20:15 mole/aquatop

2 sigmas

AA's mitbringen!


----------



## madbull (15. März 2006)

Der Nightride morgen (Donnerstag) fällt aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (22. März 2006)

Diesen Donnerstag wie immer 19:00 am P3.

Der letzte Nightride! 
Ab nächste Woche werden wir den Sonnenuntergang dabei beobachten können, wie er immer weiter auf unserer Strecke voranschreitet...


----------



## gnss (22. März 2006)

Wie sehen die Wege aus?


----------



## madbull (22. März 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sehen die Wege aus?


----------



## gnss (22. März 2006)

Und was heißt das jetzt?


----------



## madbull (22. März 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Und was heißt das jetzt?


Wie war die Frage gleich noch mal?


----------



## gnss (22. März 2006)

Stollen oder nicht, weil wegen Eis und so.


----------



## *blacksheep* (22. März 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Stollen oder nicht, weil wegen Eis und so.



LOL?


----------



## gnss (22. März 2006)

Lol!


----------



## madbull (23. März 2006)

Eis???  Wir haben Frühling!!!


----------



## gnss (23. März 2006)

Wir nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (23. März 2006)

Komme gerade von der großen 65er Runde: Im Wald überwíegend extremer Horror: Tiefster Boden, sich abwechselnd mit Glatteis und verharschtem Schnee...

Aber: Steilufer fast vollkommen frei und trocken, Radwege und Straßen sowieso. Am See und Panoramaweg war ich nicht, wird sicher ein wenig matschig sein, und vielleicht noch ein wenig zertretener Schnee, schätze ich...


----------



## Jozi (24. März 2006)

Vielen Dank an guter Gesellschaft, die gestern war. Bei mir zum Ende war es 104 km innerhalb 6 Stnd 39 Min mit Wald- und Feldwegen bis Dänischburg und weiter  der Trave bis Schwartau entlang. 

Danke an alle und bis zum nächsten Mal!


----------



## Thol (24. März 2006)

Ja, es war mal wieder klasse. Sternenklarer Himmel, eine wunderbare Fernsicht in/über die Lübecker Bucht und einen sehr griffigen Boden.

Bis zum nächsten, wahrscheinlich dann schon "Sunset Ride" .

Gruß Olaf




  <<klick>>


----------



## *blacksheep* (24. März 2006)

Thol schrieb:
			
		

> <<klick>>



Wer ist die Schwutte mit den Reflektoren am Rad? Doch nicht etwa der Gewinner des Strongest Man of the World Contest 2006 gnss aka Mars?


----------



## gnss (24. März 2006)

Du bist ja nur neidisch.


----------



## *blacksheep* (24. März 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist ja nur neidisch.



Ok, ich geb´s zu! Aber jetzt bitte nicht mit rosa Wattebäuschchen auf mich werfen!


----------



## gnss (24. März 2006)

bis du blutest.


----------



## Lupi (24. März 2006)

black_sheep schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist die Schwutte mit den Reflektoren am Rad? Doch nicht etwa der Gewinner des Strongest Man of the World Contest 2006 gnss aka Mars?




so sehen eben echte Gangster aus. Gegen den ist 50 Cent ne echte Lachnummer.


----------



## madbull (24. März 2006)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> so sehen eben echte Gangster aus. Gegen den ist 50 Cent ne echte Lachnummer.


Das heißt Gangst*a* du kleiner Vorstadt-Trickbetrüger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfall (24. März 2006)

Aus euren Mündern klingt sowas immer... aber so richtig.


----------



## madbull (24. März 2006)

Schatt ab - dooooooooooh!


----------



## Anfall (24. März 2006)

Oui oui, missjöh eh madamm.


----------



## madbull (29. März 2006)

Morgen: Der erste Sunsetride dieses Jahres!


----------



## Rabbit (29. März 2006)

Ich habe mir dann gleich mal erlaubt den Thementitel (passend zur Jahreszeit) um eine Stunde vorzustellen 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Sofax (29. März 2006)

fährt morgen jemand Richtung Tdf oder möchte mitkommen? Macht Mars mobil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (30. März 2006)

leider nicht danke


----------



## madbull (31. März 2006)




----------



## Lupi (31. März 2006)

was so ein richtiger rennradler ist , der trägt es auch zur schau

evil sag ich nur


----------



## Rabbit (1. April 2006)

@Madbull: Findest Du so'n Latexschlauch nicht ein wenig zu "schwuchtelig"? 

Aber bei euch ist das ja NORMAL 

Schönes (veregnetes) Wochenende 
Harry


----------



## madbull (4. April 2006)

Donnerstag wie immer!


@Harry: Fahr doch einfach mal bei Gerald (Sofax) mit - der hat meistens noch Platz im Wagen!


----------



## Sofax (4. April 2006)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Donnerstag wie immer!
> 
> 
> @Harry: Fahr doch einfach mal bei Gerald (Sofax) mit - der hat meistens noch Platz im Wagen!



mal sehn, ob Mars mobil macht - der hätte jedenfalls diesen Donnerstag Vortritt (mehr passt leider inkl. Räder nicht rein)


----------



## Sofax (6. April 2006)

Mars macht nicht mobil - aber heute ist kein Platz mehr, da ich schon 3 Bikes hinten drin hab 
Aber, Harry, nächsten Donnerstag vielleicht?


----------



## BikeRideKiel (9. April 2006)

So, da bin und melde mich nochmals 

Hab's gen letztes Jahr doch nicht geschafft mein Bike "wiederaufzubauen" aber NUN ist es soweit 

hab alles was ich brauchte letzte woche gekauft und angebaut und dem FachhÃ¤ndler zum checken, einstellen, entlÃ¼ften etc. gegeben ( 100 Tâ¬uros hats gekostet, inc. neuem Umwerfer, da ich keinen passenden gefunden hab.  )

Fahrt Ihr denn eigentlich noch Donnerstags 19 Uhr? Wenn ja, gibts auch welche aus Kiel oder Umgebung zwecks MFG? Ansonsten, wie sind die Zugverbindungen ( welcher Bahnhof aussteigen ) und wie teuer wird die Fahrt?

Am 1.5. hol ich mir noch nen 12.6er und ne neue Mirage + X und dem Nightride wÃ¼rd dann nix mehr im Wege stehen.

MFG


----------



## madbull (10. April 2006)

Donnerstag abweichend Start um 19:30, außerdem Treffpunkt nicht am P3, sondern bei mir.

Es haben sich mal wieder richtig viele Mitfahrer angemeldet!




			
				BikeRideKiel schrieb:
			
		

> ...gibts auch welche aus Kiel oder Umgebung zwecks MFG? Ansonsten, wie sind die Zugverbindungen ( welcher Bahnhof aussteigen ) und wie teuer wird die Fahrt?


MFG: Ganz eventuell vielleicht mal Anfall.

DB: Timmendorf entweder mit umsteigen in Bad Schwartau oder aber aussteigen in Pönitz und die restlichen 12-15 km mit dem Rad.


----------



## BikeRideKiel (10. April 2006)

wo ist bei dir? *gg* gibts möglichkeit, dass man mich vom bhf abholt? =) kenn mich da überhaupt nicht aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sofax (11. April 2006)

BikeRideKiel schrieb:
			
		

> wo ist bei dir? *gg* gibts möglichkeit, dass man mich vom bhf abholt? =) kenn mich da überhaupt nicht aus



tu dich mit Anfall zusammen


----------



## *blacksheep* (12. April 2006)

@Sofax: Wenn das Wetter in TDF morgen so aussieht, wie es heute der Fall war, ziehe ich mein Angebot Dich mitzunehmen zurück und hüte stattdessen das Sofa...


----------



## Sofax (12. April 2006)

black_sheep schrieb:
			
		

> @Sofax: Wenn das Wetter in TDF morgen so aussieht, wie es heute der Fall war, ziehe ich mein Angebot Dich mitzunehmen zurück und hüte stattdessen das Sofa...



bist du wetterfühlig   ?

ich kann dir nur empfehlen, zu fahren - heute abend wars astrein

Treffpunkt Ausfahrt Stapelfeld: geradeaus aus der Ausfahrt über die Straße rein in den P&R - dort treffen wir uns!

18:30??


----------



## *blacksheep* (13. April 2006)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> bist du wetterfühlig   ?
> 
> ich kann dir nur empfehlen, zu fahren - heute abend wars astrein
> 
> ...



Nee, wetterfühlig bin ich nicht, trotzdem bin ich für heute raus. Euch aber viel Spass!


----------



## Sofax (13. April 2006)

black_sheep schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, wetterfühlig bin ich nicht,



... na ja, genau genommen ja doch, oder?  

will sonst jemand aus dem HH-Raum mit? (Rabbit, Mars??)


----------



## madbull (19. April 2006)

Morgen wie immer.


----------



## Sofax (20. April 2006)

Ja, wie immer!

will jemand mit? (aus HH)


----------



## Thol (20. April 2006)

wenn nichts mehr dazwischen kommt , bin ich dabei.


----------



## Sofax (20. April 2006)

Thol schrieb:
			
		

> wenn nichts mehr dazwischen kommt , bin ich dabei.


Flugzeugabstürze??

falls du von m. nicht schon deine Portion Öl in Empfang genommen hast wartet sie übrigens in Tdf (für den fast verschwindenden Kostenbeitrag von nur mikrigen 8,-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (26. April 2006)

Morgen wie immer.


----------



## madbull (28. April 2006)

.

















.


----------



## madbull (3. Mai 2006)

Und auch morgen wieder die neue Strecke, die großen allgemeinen Anklang gefunden hat.
Im Hellen noch durch die Wälder und über die Trails, dann Getränke fassen am Skandi und Pause im oder kurz nach Sonnenuntergang und zuletzt im Dunkeln übers Steilufer zurück.
Insgesamt etwas weiter als sonst, etwa 45 km dürften es sein.
Treffpunkt entweder um 19:00 am P3 oder etwas früher bei mir.


----------



## madbull (10. Mai 2006)

Morgen wie immer um 19:00 am P3 oder etwas vorher bei mir.
Die Strecke entscheiden die Teilnehmer vor Ort.


----------



## madbull (11. Mai 2006)

Da einige Stammgäste nicht kommen und sich auch sonst keiner angemeldet hat, blase ich den heutigen Ausritt hiermit ab!


----------



## hurtig (11. Mai 2006)

nee maik...lass uns mal fahren! wollte heute extra antreten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hurtig (11. Mai 2006)

bei dem wetter nicht fahren ist sünde...


----------



## madbull (11. Mai 2006)

hurtig schrieb:
			
		

> nee maik...lass uns mal fahren! wollte heute extra antreten!


Sorry - hatte inzwischen schon umdisponiert, kann also nicht mehr...

Aber du kennst die Strecke doch - also auf auf, fahren!


----------



## hurtig (11. Mai 2006)

schniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieffffffffffffff


----------



## hurtig (17. Mai 2006)

fahren wir morgen dann?


----------



## madbull (17. Mai 2006)

hurtig schrieb:
			
		

> fahren wir morgen dann?


Klaro.


----------



## madbull (24. Mai 2006)

Donnerstag fällt aus, ich bin weg über Himmelfahrt.


----------



## madbull (30. Mai 2006)

Back from Rhön.

Donnerstag wie immer 19:00 P3 oder kurz vorher bei mir.


----------



## hurtig (31. Mai 2006)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Back from Rhön.
> 
> Donnerstag wie immer 19:00 P3 oder kurz vorher bei mir.



 können wir auch schon um 1800 los? wenn eh keiner mehr mitfährt....?
natürlich nur wenn das wetter so geil ist wie heute!

mfg


----------



## madbull (1. Juni 2006)

Im Moment sieht es wieder so aus, als ob tatsächlich keiner sonst käme - wir könnten also um 18:00 los...


----------



## endorphin80 (1. Juni 2006)

moin... um 1800 könnte ich auch...
...wenn ich denn darf...

rene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (1. Juni 2006)

Alle klar, René, alter Wemser willkommen zurück im Lande!

Also um 18 Uhr P3 - bis nachher!


----------



## hurtig (1. Juni 2006)

melde mich spätestens um 1700 nochmal...das wetter sieht immoment übel aus!


----------



## madbull (6. Juni 2006)

Donnerstag wie immer 19:00 P3 oder kurz vorher bei mir.


----------



## endorphin80 (6. Juni 2006)

Moin... ich habe mich schon mit Alex kurz geschlossen... würde gern... aber noch keine verbindliche Zusage!
Sonst wünsche ich gut gelingen.

Rene


----------



## *blacksheep* (7. Juni 2006)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Donnerstag wie immer 19:00 P3 oder kurz vorher bei mir.



Ich schaue so gegen 18.20-18.30 Uhr bei Dir vorbei, Meik. Dann können wir uns die Kettenlinie vom blacksheep nochmals genauer anschauen.  Also René, falls Du mit möchtest, sollte ich das bis spätenstens 17 Uhr wissen.


----------



## gnss (7. Juni 2006)

Hast Du noch einen Platz frei? Standardrunde oder die Schöne?


----------



## madbull (7. Juni 2006)

Geht klar mit der kleinen Schraubersession vorher.

Welche Runde? Wie immer: Ihr - die Teilnehmer - entscheidet...


----------



## gnss (7. Juni 2006)

Vor Ort ist es zu spät. Ich bin für die schöne Runde.


----------



## madbull (8. Juni 2006)

Bisher haben sich doch nur ihr drei Hamburger angekündigt.

Wenn Alex und René also einverstanden sind, habe ich natürlich nichts dagegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silver02 (8. Juni 2006)

Moin, endlich haben wir mal einen Termin gefunden und wären zu zweit um 19.00 Uhr am Parkplatz P3, wo auch immer der ist.
silver


----------



## silver02 (8. Juni 2006)

Moin, endlich haben wir mal einen Termin gefunden und wären zu zweit um 19.00 Uhr am Parkplatz P3, wo auch immer der ist.
silver


----------



## madbull (9. Juni 2006)

Na wenn das nicht mal wieder Kaiserwetter par excellence war...

Ein erstes Bild schon hier auf onepic.


----------



## silver02 (9. Juni 2006)

Kaiserwetter, nette Runde, lecker Pizza als Abschluss und dann noch solche Bilder (Lass ich mir gleich als Poster machen und häng es in die Werkstatt), besser gehts nicht!!
Bis demnächst 
silver


----------



## madbull (13. Juni 2006)

Donnerstag wie immer!


Sorry, dass ich die Bilder vom letzten Mal immer noch nicht gemacht habe - ich wollte es eigentlich heute erledigen. Da ist mir aber mein neuer Schatz dazwischen gekommen, der erstmal meine volle Aufmerksamkeit beansprucht...







Mehr dazu: http://www.eingangrad.de/wbb/thread.php?threadid=7117

.


----------



## Catsoft (13. Juni 2006)

Deine Sammlung wird aber auch immer größer   Ist das nicht langam unmoralisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (13. Juni 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Sammlung wird aber auch immer größer   Ist das nicht langam unmoralisch


Ne Ne, du musst da was verwäxeln: Ich habe seit langem nur mein MTB, mein RR und meinen City-Lastenesel. Das De Rosa wird jetzt verkauft, alles beim Alten also.


----------



## madbull (14. Juni 2006)

Bilder der letzten beiden Wochen jetzt hier online auf Team-NORMAL.com.


----------



## madbull (20. Juni 2006)

Donnerstag wie immer um 19:00 am P3 oder etwas vorher bei mir.


----------



## madbull (28. Juni 2006)

Morgen wie immer um 19:00 am P3 oder kurz vorher bei mir.


----------



## hurtig (29. Juni 2006)

ich bin um 1900 am p3!


----------



## madbull (29. Juni 2006)

hurtig schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin um 1900 am p3!


Alles klar!

Aber beachte: Wir fahren heute die etwas längere Runde: Hemmelsdorf, Ruppersdorf, Riesebuschtrails, Bad Schwartau, Kreuzkamp, Travemünde, Brodtener Steilufer, Timmendorf. In angenehmem Tempo.  

Du könntest also ggf. bspw. anders anreisen und in Bad Schwartau aussteigen, wenn du willst!


----------



## hurtig (29. Juni 2006)

ich komm p3...den rest mal sehn : ) danke aber!


----------



## madbull (30. Juni 2006)

Eine richtig geile Runde war's.

Fünf NORMAL-Trikots in einer Rotte - die Gesichter der Passanten waren lustig anzuschauen...  

Dazu: Der roteste Sonnenuntergang, den ich je gesehen habe.
Durch die Bäume kam ein Licht wie von einer knallroten Disco-Leuchte - einfach unglaublich.

An dem Mega-Uphill der Runde (steil und relativ lang und vor allem tief und mit viel Unterholz) mal wieder der Beweis: 
Zwei Fixies: Geschafft.
Schaltungshardtail: Probleme; Kette zerstört.


----------



## bikegeissel (30. Juni 2006)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Eine richtig geile Runde war's.
> 
> Fünf NORMAL-Trikots in einer Rotte - die Gesichter der Passanten waren lustig anzuschauen...
> 
> ...



Womit wieder bewiesen wäre - zuviel Technik ist anfällig


----------



## madbull (1. Juli 2006)

Und hier noch der Rest der Bilder von letzter Woche, als ich mit thol allein unterwegs war.

Sechs weitere Bilder auf onepic hier und an den fünf Tagen zuvor (die obersten Links rechts in der Sidebar).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (4. Juli 2006)

Donnerstag wie immer um 19:00 am P3 oder kurz vorher bei mir.


----------



## *blacksheep* (5. Juli 2006)

Bäh, viel zu warm!


----------



## BikeRideKiel (18. Juli 2006)

Gehts los am 20.7. ???? Ich wär dabei =)


----------



## madbull (18. Juli 2006)

Klar, Donnerstag wie immer um 19:00 am P3 oder kurz vorher bei mir.

Wir fahren übrigens diese Woche die kürzere (ca. 32 km), technisch und konditionell weniger anspruchsvolle, klassische Genießer-Runde, da wir einen MTB-Einsteiger dabei haben!


----------



## BikeRideKiel (18. Juli 2006)

Das passt ja gut, da ich derzeit am Bundes-Radsport-Treffen in Kiel teilnehme und jeden Tag 9:30 eh schon ca. 60KM runterspul =) Da muss ich Abends nich nochma 60 haben *gg*

Ich bring vllt. noch nen Kumpel aus Hamburg mit, mal schauen.

Kannst Du mir sagen, wie ich zum P3 komme? Fahre in Kiel mit dem Zug los. An welchem BHF muss ich raus?

MFG Pierre

Edit: Wie siehts mit Beleuchtung aus? Sehr notwendig? Hab hier noch meine alte Mirage liegen, hat aber n kleinen Kabelbruch -> Wackelkontakt...


----------



## madbull (18. Juli 2006)

Anfahrt ist einfach:






Du musst in den Zug nach Lübeck. In Schwartau umsteigen in den ZUg nach Neustadt bzw. Puttgarden. Gleich die erste dann raus, in Timmendorf.
Der Zug ist gegen 18:30 in Timmendorf, bis zum P3 sind es nur ein paar Minuten. Ihr könnt entweder da warten bis um 19:00 oder aber bei mir durchklingeln (Nummer im Last Minute Biking oben) und ich hole euch ab, die paar Hundert Meter bis zu mir.

Beleuchtung? Nö.


----------



## BikeRideKiel (19. Juli 2006)

also, ich komm wohl doch allein... Das problem ist, falls ich nen problem habe, dass ich dich net anklingeln kann, weil ich kein handy hab -,- Wäre dann noch gut zu wissen, damit nix schief geht, wie die BHF's und Stationen genau heissen 

MFG Pierre

Edit: Passt das?

Bahnhof/Haltestelle--------Datum----------Zeit-------Gleis--------Produkte-------Bemerkungen 
Kiel Hbf ---------------Do, 20.07.06-----ab  16:45------4--------- RE 21521-----RegionalExpress
Bad Schwartau---------Do, 20.07.06-----an  17:49------1--------------------------------------
Bad Schwartau---------Do, 20.07.06-----ab  18:18------2---------RB 21766------RegionalBahn

Timmendorferstrand-----Do, 20.07.06-----an  18:26------1--------------------------------------

LINK_zu_DB


----------



## madbull (20. Juli 2006)

Ja. Genau wie ich oben beschrieben habe.


----------



## BikeRideKiel (20. Juli 2006)

so, ich geh noch bisl schrauben und dann sehn wa uns nachher =) in der hoffnung, dass ichs finde  

MFG BD

Pierre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (24. Juli 2006)

Moin Mädels,

wie sieht es denn diesen Donnerstag, 27.07. aus?

Auch wieder ein Treffen?

Treffe gerade Vorbereitungen zum Abmarsch und Zelten an der Küste  

Wollte mich evtl. in Timmendorf einloggen.

Sind dort gute Campingplätze bzw. ein guter zu empfehlen? Möchte mal ein paar Tage ausspannen......

Wollte am Dienstag dann so gegen 12.00 Uhr los...... mit Auto und Bike im Gepäck und hätte wohl Böcke auf ne Tour am Donnerstag  

Würde mich freuen.........

Gucke heute Abend auch wieder hier rein  

Grüße Hitzi


----------



## madbull (24. Juli 2006)

Klar, Donnerstag wie immer um 19:00 hier in Timmendorf am P3 Wiesenweg.
Meine Handynummer steht im LMB.

Mit Campingplätzen kenne ich mich weniger aus, weiß nur, dass in Timmendorfer Strand keiner ist, die nächsten sind in Scharbeutz oder nahe Travemünde.
Sollen recht ausgebucht sein im Sommer.

Vielleicht bis denn...


----------



## Hitzi (24. Juli 2006)

Hi,

da ja am TS keine Campingplätze sind, werde ich mich wohl wie gewohnt in Grömitz im Ahoi einloggen.

Dann werde ich schon irgendwie zum P3 kommen. Per Auto, Bahn, Schiff, Bike oder Flieger......... alles ist dort möglich........

Auf den Termin am Donnerstag freue ich mich schon.

Deine HändiNummer habe ich mir aus dem LMB notiert und ich werde dir meine per PN zusenden.

Dann werde ich jetzt mal den Rest einpacken und morgen früh geht die Reise los  

Bis Donnerstag.............


Hitzi


----------



## madbull (27. Juli 2006)

Mindestens sechs sind wir heute mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit.
Gefahren wird die größere Runde mit viel Wald und Trails.


----------



## madbull (27. Juli 2006)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Mindestens sechs sind wir heute mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit.


Acht.


----------



## madbull (1. August 2006)

Diese Woche kein Ride (mit mir) - ich bin im Tal der Frösche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (3. August 2006)

Moin Mädels,

habe nun endlich ein paar Minuten Zeit gefunden um mich für den letzten Donnerstag zu bedanken.

War ein netter Abend mit Euch.

Ich habe viel gesehen vom Umland der Timmendörfer..........

Am Ende war ich auch gut geschafft. Aber es war trotzdem nett......

Morgen bin ich zwar wieder in Grömitz aber für einen Ride reicht leider die Zeit nicht aus  

Das Wetter wird wahrscheinlich auch nicht mitspielen   Und das beim Campen......... Na denn.......

Habe ein paar Fotos von meiner Kamera angehängt.....

Wo bleiben Eure Fotos? -  MadBull hat doch sicher ein paar gemacht, oder??

Viele Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## gnss (3. August 2006)

Ich habe nur welche vom Flicken: http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157594219925519/


----------



## Hitzi (3. August 2006)

Hi,

immerhin etwas  

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## madbull (8. August 2006)

*Diese Woche fällt der S.RIDE (von meiner Seite) noch einmal aus!*


@ Hitzi: Ich habe einige wenige, nicht so tolle - werde ich demnächst noch hochladen.


----------



## Sofax (8. August 2006)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> *Diese Woche fällt der S.RIDE (von meiner Seite) noch einmal aus!*
> 
> 
> @ Hitzi: Ich habe einige wenige, nicht so tolle - werde ich demnächst noch hochladen.



ich bin diese Woche auch anderweitig unterwegs ...
nächsten Do wahrscheinlich auch ....
ggf. würde ich aber Mi ne Runde fahren wollen, wie sieht das aus, Extratermin???


----------



## madbull (8. August 2006)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin diese Woche auch anderweitig unterwegs ...
> nächsten Do wahrscheinlich auch ....
> ggf. würde ich aber Mi ne Runde fahren wollen, wie sieht das aus, Extratermin???


Diesen Mittwoch definitiv nicht - aber nächsten ginge.


----------



## Sofax (8. August 2006)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Diesen Mittwoch definitiv nicht - aber nächsten ginge.


... ja, den mein ich auch!


----------



## *blacksheep* (10. August 2006)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> ... ja, den mein ich auch!



Jut, ist jebongt. 

Soll ich jemanden in HH einsammeln?


----------



## gnss (10. August 2006)

Wie wird das Wetter an besagtem Mittwoch?


----------



## Anfall (10. August 2006)

Recht bunt, denke ich mal. Also genau das richtige für dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sofax (10. August 2006)

*blacksheep* schrieb:
			
		

> Jut, ist jebongt.
> 
> Soll ich jemanden in HH einsammeln?



Ja gerne: mich!

18:30 losfahren mach ich gerne - ich würde wg. diversem gerne schon so gegen, 17:45 da sein. Ließe sich das einrichten?


----------



## Sofax (10. August 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wird das Wetter an besagtem Mittwoch?



Spinnst du? was ist denn das für eine Frage?


----------



## gnss (11. August 2006)

*blacksheep* schrieb:
			
		

> Jut, ist jebongt.
> 
> Soll ich jemanden in HH einsammeln?



Mich auch, außer es regnet und so.


----------



## madbull (11. August 2006)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> Ja gerne: mich!
> 
> 18:30 losfahren mach ich gerne - ich würde wg. diversem gerne schon so gegen, 17:45 da sein. Ließe sich das einrichten?


Alles klar, dürfte kein Problem sein.

Und Start dann also *Mittwoch um 18:30 bei mir*.


----------



## *blacksheep* (12. August 2006)

@Mars+Sofax: Geht klar, 16.30 Uhr Abfahrt Park+Ride Bahnhof Fuhlsbüttel.


----------



## madbull (14. August 2006)

Also noch mal ganz hochoffiziell:

Der S.RIDE diese Woche *nicht am Donnerstag, sondern am Mittwoch*.

*Start um 18:30 bei mir*.

Eintreffen der Ersten wohl schon ab ca. 17:30, Schrauberei und Gequatsche folgen...


Für eventuelle Neulinge: Parken bitte auf dem nachfolgend beschriebenen Parkstreifen, 
bei Eintreffen kurzer Anruf bei mir (Nummer im LMB) und ich komme...


----------



## burn (16. August 2006)

moin, 
wir wuerden gerne zu zweit dabei sein... ich bin mir nur nicht sicher ob ich zu deinem heim finde, wuerde also wohl nochmal durchrufen


----------



## madbull (16. August 2006)

burn schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> wir wuerden gerne zu zweit dabei sein... ich bin mir nur nicht sicher ob ich zu deinem heim finde, wuerde also wohl nochmal durchrufen


Kein Problem - ruft durch, wenn ihr vor der Samlandstr. 41 steht (siehe Karte oben)!


----------



## burn (21. August 2006)

hier mal ein bild vom mittwoche, war wirklich eine nette tour... wir sind auf jedenfall noch mal dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (21. August 2006)

So , auch wieder daheim. 

Erst nochmal danke an Meik fürs Guiden   war ne super Tour.

Hätte da auch noch zwei Bilder im Angebot :












Werd mich auf jedenfall melden wenn ich mal wieder da bin 


Gruß

Volker


----------



## madbull (21. August 2006)

@burn&&volker: Könntet ihr die Bilder bitte im Original an [email protected] schicken?  


Übrigens:
























Und auf onepic.


----------



## Lupi (21. August 2006)

LOL,

ist das der beste Lenker den es geben tut ?


----------



## *blacksheep* (21. August 2006)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> LOL,
> 
> ist das der beste Lenker den es geben tut ?



Noch nicht ganz, nächstes Jahr gibt´s ein Hirschgeweih als Lenker...


----------



## volker k (21. August 2006)

@ Meik.

Sie haben Post 


Gruß

Volker


----------



## burn (22. August 2006)

von mir auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (22. August 2006)

LOLinger schrieb:
			
		

> LOL,
> 
> ist das der beste Lenker den es geben tut ?


Wieso fragst du? War er doch schon auf dem De Rosa.

... ... ...

Volker und burn - Danke!  





			
				Hitzi schrieb:
			
		

> Wo bleiben Eure Fotos? -  MadBull hat doch sicher ein paar gemacht, oder?
> Hitzi


Wie schön, dass man schlechte Bilder durch pseudokünstlerische Lomo-Effekte doch noch interessant wirken lassen kann...


----------



## madbull (22. August 2006)

Jemand dabei am Donnerstag?

Es ist übrigens von nun an ratsam, Licht dabeizuhaben - es wurde schon arg dunkel auf dem Steilufer...


----------



## gnss (22. August 2006)

wenn's nicht regnet und blacksheepalex fährt und mein arm nicht mehr schmerzt.

wer ist eigentlich der kerl mit den langen haaren im normalen trikot?


----------



## volker k (22. August 2006)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Jemand dabei am Donnerstag?
> 
> Es ist übrigens von nun an ratsam, Licht dabeizuhaben - es wurde schon arg dunkel auf dem Steilufer...




  , och das meinst du nur  . Mein Bruder fand es extrem lustig nen "Blindflug" übers Steilufer zu machen 

Aber zugegeben : länger hätten wir aber auch nicht bis zum Steilaufer brauchen dürfen.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## madbull (29. August 2006)

Donnerstag wie immer!
Licht wird inzwischen dringendst empfohlen!


----------



## madbull (21. September 2006)

Wir starten heute wohl früher und kommen evtl. nicht mehr am P3 vorbei!


----------



## gnss (13. Oktober 2006)

Bevor der Thread ganz untergeht:
http://picasaweb.google.com/mars8472/Timmendorf_12_10_06


----------



## 7,5 (15. Dezember 2006)

Moin moin hat Spaß gemacht Gestern unser zufälliges Treffen


----------



## Günni-Poo (23. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Ihr Wilden,

Euch allen ein Frohes Fest!!!


----------



## hurtig (17. Februar 2007)

schreibt hier denn keiner mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanV (17. Februar 2007)

Hab' mich auch schon gewundert....kein Vollmond pics mehr etc...


----------



## bikegeissel (22. Februar 2007)

JanV schrieb:


> Hab' mich auch schon gewundert....kein Vollmond pics mehr etc...



Onkel Meich hat bis Ende April kein Internet mehr...
Solange müsst Ihr Euch wohl gedulden  

Wenn Ihr mit ihm auf's Steilufer wollt, geht das nur per Handy


----------



## *blacksheep* (22. Februar 2007)

bikegeissel schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr mit ihm auf's Steilufer wollt, geht das nur per Handy



Scotty, beam me up (per Handy) ? 

SCNR

Meik hat sich übrigens entschlossen, nicht nur dem Alkohol und sämtlichen tierischen Produkten, sondern auch dem Gebrauch jeglicher elektronischen Technik zu entsagen. Also nix mehr mit Internet, Handy, Computer, Digicam. 

Wer also mit ihm das Steilufer rocken will, sollte sich im Erzeugen von Rauchzeichen üben...


----------



## gnss (22. Februar 2007)

Und ihr solltet euch beeilen, als nächstes entsagt er dem Radfahren.


----------



## *blacksheep* (22. Februar 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> Und ihr solltet euch beeilen, als nächstes entsagt er dem Radfahren.



Nachdem er jeglicher sexueller Aktivität Adieu gesagt hat, steht das durchaus zu befürchten...


----------



## Lupi (22. Februar 2007)

auf der Suche nach sich selbst muß man eben auch Verzicht üben.


----------



## Manni1599 (2. März 2007)

Moin!

Ich kann euch bestätigen: ER FÄHRT NOCH RAD! Und wie! 

Gestern beim Nightride habe ich es wirklich gesehen und *Zunge aus dem Hals häng* gefühlt! 

War eine tolle Sache gestern Abend, hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht, ein Erlebnis.

Bei Sonnenschein muss die Runde unglaublich sein! 

Manni


----------



## Netghost (13. März 2014)

Moin,
Ich sehe einige Dinge ändern sich nie. ^^ Der verrückte Bulle aus Kiel kurvt also immer noch nachts am Strand rum? Goil!! will auch wieder mitmachen. Kommen da immer noch Leute aus Hamburg hin? Wann fahrt ihr denn meistens so? Am We oder immer noch unter der Woche? ^^


----------

